# Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Das intressiert mich schon die ganzen Jahre 
Aber was geschah wirklich am 11. September?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bldeGijYc60&feature=related

Man behauptet ja das das Kerosin die Haupt-Stämme zum schmelzen gebracht haben.Die Stämme dürften das eig. aushalten aber es das WTC stürtze schon nach sehr wenigen Minuten ein.

Beispiel:

Am    28. Juli 1945 flog eine B25, die sich im Nebel verirrt hatte in das Empire State    Building. Wie Ihnen vielleicht bekannt ist, steht das Gebäude heute immer noch.    Am 17.10.2004 brannte ein 56-stöckiger Wolkenkratzer in Venezuela (Baujahr 1976)    17 Stunden lang über 26 Stockwerke, aber er brach nicht zusammen. Das sind nur    einige Beispiele von vielen, die Avery als Vergleiche anführt. Geschichtlich    kann der Zusammenbruch des WTC als seltsamer Einzelfall gesehen werden, der    sich anderswo - in vergleichbaren Fällen - nie wiederholte.


Das mit dem Pentagon ist auch seltsam, ich glaube nicht das ein Flugzeug in das Pentagon geflogen ist.

Was sagt ihr zu dem vorfall des 11. September?



Lg BamBuchi


----------



## Uziflator (7. Februar 2009)

HAtten wird das Thema nich auch mal im Laber Fred?!


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Nicht wirklich.^^
Da wurd zu sehr an anderen dingen gelabert und ich denke das dies auch eher zu Politik un Wirtschaft etc. gehört und ned im Laber Thread wo man sonst über jeden kack gelabert wird über den 11 September spricht


----------



## schub97 (7. Februar 2009)

aber wieso musst es gerade der wtc sein?


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Wieso musste es soweiso sein -.-


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

9/11 All Over Again - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## Mojo (7. Februar 2009)

Es musste vllt das WTC sein weil es zu sehr mit Asbest verseucht war und die Renovierung zu viel Geld gekostet hätte.


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

gott immer diese verschwörer. bitte gebt es auf, auch wenns langweilig klingen mag, aber es waren nix weiter wie terroristen. mehr nicht. und ausserdem stürzten die türme nicht in wenigen minuten ein, der erste glaub nach 45min der 2. glaube ich ca 90min. beim 2. hatten die den feuerschutz der stahlträger erneuert, deswegen hielt der länger durch. und, ja feuer kann hochhäuser zum einsturzen bringen. die dinger sind aus stahl gebaut. das schmilzt ja erst bei ca 1500°C oder so.. feuer wird nie so heiß denken die verschwörer... stimmt auch. aber es wird ab ca 600°C weicher, und bei all dem druck, die tonnen von gewicht, dat hält nicht.


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Dann erklär mir mal aber wie es noch 5 Monate nach dem Zusammenfallen in der Erde brodeln konnte (flüssiges Metall etc. pp.). So heiß brennt dann kein Kerosin.

Ich vermute immer noch, dass die Thermitbomben (oÄ) da platziert haben. Warum hätte der Besitzer auch sonst 6 Monate vorher die Versicherung der Türme auf die doppelte Prämie aufstocken sollen? Warum hätte sonst Bush nen Grund dafür gehabt in den Irak einzumarschieren, wie es schon ****** mit Polen tat?

Für Geld geht man bekanntlich über Leichen...


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

ja das liebe.. schonmal dran gedacht das auch dieses argument quatsch ist? was meint ihr wie teuer der verlust damals war? das gab ne kleine mini wirtschaftskrise. oder wie teuer sind wohl all die truppen im krieg? das ganze kostet pro monat mehr als es gekostet hätte irak in den hintern zu krichen um ans öl zu kommen. irgendwie denken alle das bringt geld rein, aber ihr vergesst total wie teuer krieg eigentlich ist. und das es die wirtschaft nicht ankurbelt seht ihr nun. das sind alles spätfolgen. aber nein, ich vergass, da stecken ja auch die amis hinter mit ihrem perversen plan.. ist euch so langweilig? und wenn da keine atombombe im spiel war brodelt da bestimmt nicht 5mon später noch was, sind alles nur geschichten die den gläubigen erzählt wurde um deren langeweile zu vertreiben, genau so wie das mit der versicherung.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Februar 2009)

Alle Verschwörungstheorien diesbezüglich wurden schon mehrfach durch kompetente Fachleute widerlegt.
Bisher hat jedoch noch kein einziger der Verschwörungstheoretiker seine Behauptungen stichhaltig beweisen können.


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Öhm, wenn ich als Privatperson am Krieg verdiene und auch an den Versicherungssummen - was scheren mich die Ausgaben des Staates?
Solang ich persönlich ordentlich Geld in der Tasche habe, ist mir das so ziemlich egal was sonst wo passiert.


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Alle Verschwörungstheorien diesbezüglich wurden schon mehrfach durch kompetente Fachleute widerlegt.
> Bisher hat jedoch noch kein einziger der Verschwörungstheoretiker seine Behauptungen stichhaltig beweisen können.


 ^^endlich, danke.. dazu gibts auch zig vids bei youtube.


----------



## Mojo (7. Februar 2009)

Dann erklär mir doch mal warum Gebäude 7 auf einmal ohne vorherigen Beschädigungen wie bei einer Explosion in sich zusammen stürtzt?


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

wurde auch in diesem vids von fachleuten erklärt. viele trümmer von den hauptgebäuden sowie feuer schlug auf das gebäude über. da dieses aber leer war kümmerte sich die feuerwehr absichtlich nicht darum da sie bereits zuviele leute in den twins verloren hatten.


----------



## Mojo (7. Februar 2009)

Ja viele Trümmer flogen meterweit in WTC 7, und wie kommt es adzu dass Trümmer fliegen lernen. Könnte durch hohen Druck kommen... Außerdem waren die Schäden der Trümmer viel zu gering um es zum Einsturz zu bringen.

Und jetzt kommt richtige Verschwörungstheorie 

Tippe in Großbuchstaben Q33 NY (das ist die Nummer des Fluges, der zuerst in die Zwillingstürme einschlug), markiere Q33 NY, ändere die Schriftgröße auf 48 und ändere die Schriftart auf Wingdings. 

Da guckste wat?


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

lol bist du aber lustig..
ausserdem wissen wir nicht, was alles dort runtergekommen ist, also aufs gebäude. aber da wird schon einiges runtergekommen sein. selbst die feuerwehrleute vor ort hatten dies bestätigt.


----------



## exa (7. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das intressiert mich schon die ganzen Jahre
> Aber was geschah wirklich am 11. September?
> 
> 
> ...



ein b52 bomber ist nichts im vergleich zu einem vollgetankten passagierflugzeug...

ein normaler brand ist nichts gegen das ziemlich sehr heiße kerosinfeuer....

es gibt völlig schlüssige erklärungen für den ablauf, alles andere stecke ich in die kategorie bermudadreieck...

das problem waren nämlich nicht nur die beschädigten säulen, die nicht nur geschmolzen sind, sondern ja auch vom aufprall teilweise zerschlagen wurden, sondern auch das NICHTS mehr außer den säulen da war... die böden des wtc waren nämlich an das stahlgerüst geklammert, und diese klammern haben ziemlich schnell den Geist augegeben angesichts der enormen belastung, und sind einfach abgestürtzt, wodurch das ganze schon ohne feuer ziemlich instabil wurde


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

http://www.philognosie.net/index.php/article/articleview/442/





Die nächste Sache könnt ihr selber ausprobieren. Tippt dazu einfach mal mit Word oder Wordpad das Wort "NYC" (Die gängige Abkürzung für New York City) in der Schriftart Windings. Was seht ihr? Einen Totenschädel, einen Davidstern und einen Daumen der nach oben Zeigt.
Die mathematische Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass bei 255 Zeichen dem NYC-Kürzel gerade diese Symbole zugeordnet werden liegt bei 1:1,64 Milionen. Aber versucht nunmal NYC in Webdings zu schreiben. Ein Auge, ein Herz und eine Skyline werden sichtbar. Was durchaus als "I Love New York" durchgehen könnte.Wenn man allerdings zuerst "NYC" in "Webdings"-Font und dann in "Wingdings"-Font übersetzt, erzählen die Symbole plötzlich eine Geschichte...]


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

also steckt jetzt bill gates hinter all dem? oder wer hat wingdings erfunden? 
und wegen dem davidstern, jetzt komm nicht mit der verschwörung es hatten komischer weise alle juden frei bzw waren krank am tag des anschlags. das kam auch schonmal im tv, aber nur einmal. wir deutsche sind ja die letzten die sowas sagen dürfen. davon ab glaub ich auch nicht dran.


----------



## Mojo (7. Februar 2009)

Naja nur dass zwischen WTC 1 und WTC 7 noch WTC 6 stand welches eindeutig durch Trümmer zerstört wurde, was man sehr gut an Bildern sehen kann. Und selbst bei WTC 6 standen noch Teile was man von WTC nicht so behaupten kann.

Und was sollte bitte lustig sein? Die Sache mit Word?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Februar 2009)

Von den Verschwörungstheoretikern und ihren Theorien geht mitunter auch eine Gefahr aus.

Dazu hier mal ein Zitat:


> "Und so sehen die Verschwörungstheoretiker immer nur das, was in ihr ressentimentgeladenes Weltbild passt. Alles andere wird ausgeblendet (...). Verschwörungstheorien bauen auf einem dualistischen Weltbild auf, das von einem Kampf der «Guten» und «Bösen» ausgeht (...) Verschwörungstheorien sind daher höchst gefährlich und haben mit investigativer Recherche und Kritik nichts zu tun"


Quelle: Die Rockefellers: Akteure, Strukturen und Prozesse - Verschwörung?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Diese Diskussion ist lächerlich.

Stan's Double Cross - Clips - South Park Studios


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion ist lächerlich.


Ganz anders... "Diese Diskussion ist eine Verschwörung"


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

YouTube - 11. September 2001 - was wirklich geschah - ZDF- 1/5


Ich bin mir sicher das die Thermit- Bomben im WTC hatten, das brachte dann alles zum schmelzen und stürzte ein, und 
Und in das Pentagon ist bestimmt kein Flugzeug geflogen, da waren find ich auch Bomben oder sowas gelagert.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2009)

Es waren die ALIENS verdammt!


----------



## exa (7. Februar 2009)

und wenn schon, was beweist denn das???


----------



## SpaM_BoT (7. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> YouTube - 11. September 2001 - was wirklich geschah - ZDF- 1/5
> 
> Ich bin mir sicher das die Thermit- Bomben im WTC hatten, das brachte dann alles zum schmelzen und stürzte ein, und
> Und in das Pentagon ist bestimmt kein Flugzeug geflogen, da waren find ich auch Bomben oder sowas gelagert.


Wodurch bist du dir da so sicher? Kannst du das Beweisen? Warst du vor Ort?
Irgendwelche Berichte von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheoretikern die das noch nicht einmal fundamental Untermauern können reichen absolut nicht als Beweis.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Warum hätte sonst Bush nen Grund dafür gehabt in den Irak einzumarschieren, wie es schon ****** mit Polen tat?



9/11 und Irak habe absolut nichts miteinander zu tun. 

Die Attentäter kamen aus Saudi-Arabien oder Afghanistan (und Afghanistan wurde ja als Reaktion auch platt gemacht, obwohl dort kein Öl zu holen ist).


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Nach dem Anschlag an das Pentagon war das Loch wo das Flugzeug rein flog 27 m Breit
Eine boeing 757 ist 47m lang, 13 m hoch und hat eine spannweite von 38 Meter.
und das Flugzeug soll in das Loch gerast sein ? wo sind die Trümmer? die  frackteile ... .mhh wenn nur mal die warheit rauskäm

Aber ich will jetzt ned sagen das , dass so wahr jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und ich find das auch gut so weil wir uns die Meinungs verschiedenheiten austauschen können


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Es sind halt interessante Zufälle, das der Besitzer des WTCs (welches zu der Zeit rote Zahlen schrieb) die Versicherungssumme verdoppelte und jetzt mehr als 4 WTCs bauen könnte.
Ein weiterer Zufall, in beiden Türmen gab es Etagen die Leerstanden, in beiden Türmen wurde kurz davor gearbeitet - mit schwerem Gerät (Zugenaussagen). Auch konnte man diese Etagen nur mit dem passenden Schlüssel für den Fahrstuhl erreichen.
Auch interessant das Kerosin nicht so stark brennt, dass es Stahlschmelzen könnte - trotzdem brodelte da eine Tschernobyl-ähnliche Suppe im Boden.
Ebenfalls ein interessanter Zufall - Bush marschiert in den Irak ein um ihn zu befreien (oder um sein persönliches Ölkontingent aufzustocken?).


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

du weißt schon das die tragflächen sowas nicht überleben? oder die leitwerke?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Es sind halt interessante Zufälle, das der Besitzer des WTCs (welches zu der Zeit rote Zahlen schrieb) die Versicherungssumme verdoppelte und jetzt mehr als 4 WTCs bauen könnte.
> Ein weiterer Zufall, in beiden Türmen gab es Etagen die Leerstanden, in beiden Türmen wurde kurz davor gearbeitet - mit schwerem Gerät (Zugenaussagen). Auch konnte man diese Etagen nur mit dem passenden Schlüssel für den Fahrstuhl erreichen.
> Auch interessant das Kerosin nicht so stark brennt, dass es Stahlschmelzen könnte - trotzdem brodelte da eine Tschernobyl-ähnliche Suppe im Boden.
> Ebenfalls ein interessanter Zufall - Bush marschiert in den Irak ein um ihn zu befreien (oder um sein persönliches Ölkontingent aufzustocken?).




Hast du Quellen dafür?

Und Irak ist eine ganz andere Geschichte.


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Es sind halt interessante Zufälle, das der Besitzer des WTCs (welches zu der Zeit rote Zahlen schrieb) die Versicherungssumme verdoppelte und jetzt mehr als 4 WTCs bauen könnte.
> Ein weiterer Zufall, in beiden Türmen gab es Etagen die Leerstanden, in beiden Türmen wurde kurz davor gearbeitet - mit schwerem Gerät (Zugenaussagen). Auch konnte man diese Etagen nur mit dem passenden Schlüssel für den Fahrstuhl erreichen.
> Auch interessant das Kerosin nicht so stark brennt, dass es Stahlschmelzen könnte - trotzdem brodelte da eine Tschernobyl-ähnliche Suppe im Boden.
> Ebenfalls ein interessanter Zufall - Bush marschiert in den Irak ein um ihn zu befreien (oder um sein persönliches Ölkontingent aufzustocken?).


 grade als mod hättest du mein post dazu lesen müssen. vorallem der teil zum thema stahl schmelzen. aber solche leute wie du die nur an verschwörungen glauben wollen einfach nicht aus ihre welt gerissen werden. und zum thema geld bzw versicherung, gib mal beweise. echte unterlagen zb. das sind alles nur internet geschichten für leute wie dich. mehr nicht, sorry. und ja, in einem turm wurde wirklich davor noch gearbeitet. und zwar wurde der feuerschutz der stahlträger ausgebessert, daher stand dieser auch ca 45min länger wie der andere. auch dazu gibts berichte wo man sogar sehen kann wie, wo und was die auf den stahlträgern gesprüht haben als feuerschutz.


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2009)

Ein interessanter Fakt am Rande:
Der 11. September war ein jüdischer Feiertag.
Entsprechend waren auch nicht alle Leute anwesend.

PS: ich war äußerst überrascht, als ich die Todeszahlen das erste mal gehört hab, hätte da deutlich mehr erwartet...

Laut Wikipedia arbeiteten normalerweise etwa 50.000 Leute in den Gebäuden, am Unglückstag waren es 'nur' ~18.000.


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

YouTube - 11. September 2001 - was wirklich geschah - ZDF- 4/5


Guckt mal ab 3.50  ok


----------



## HeNrY (7. Februar 2009)

Das war eine Reportage auf NTV oder Phoenix.
Ob Mod hin oder her, ich darf meine eigene Meinung haben - dies ist ein freies Land.
Und na und, dann lass mich doch dran glauben.
Vielleicht bist du ja auch ein Verschwörer, ich lasse deine Daten mal dem BND zukommen, kann ich ja als Mod


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

jaaa tu das.. aber nur wenn die "agents" haben wie ziva david oder die blonde von criminal minds.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Fakt am Rande:
> Der 11. September war ein jüdischer Feiertag.
> Entsprechend waren auch nicht alle Leute anwesend.



Was soll das denn heißen? 
Franz Beckenbauer hat am 11. Sep. B-Day, heißt das jetzt die Bayern sind Schuld? 






Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Laut Wikipedia arbeiteten normalerweise etwa 50.000 Leute in den Gebäuden, am Unglückstag waren es 'nur' ~18.000.



Um 8:45Uhr sind noch lange nicht alle auf Arbeit und wie du ja schon schriebst war auch noch ein Feiertag. Also Gott sei dank das die Hütte nicht voll war.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> YouTube - 11. September 2001 - was wirklich geschah - ZDF- 4/5
> 
> 
> Guckt mal ab 3.50  ok




und ab 6:00 wird alles wieder widerlegt. Also was willst du?

Und such dir bitte mal einen anderen Hoster bei YouTube. Habe keine Lust den Freak da mit Klicks zu belohnen.


----------



## Maschine311 (7. Februar 2009)

Also, das die Türme restlos eingestürzt sind, ich meine das da echt nurnoch ein Haufen Schrott lag, wie kurz und klein gehexelt in beiden Türmen ist schon echt merkwürdig. Bin bei der Feuerwehr und hab schon div. Stahkonsruktionen gesehen, die in voller Ausdehnung gebrannt haben, aber so zusammengebrochen sind die nie.

Wenn ab dem Brandherd, oben die Spitze weggebrochen wäre, evt. noch 20Stockwerke darunter alles seitlich runtergekommen wäre, das könnte ich auch nachvollziehen. Aber das darunter der Rest zusammenfällt wie ein Kartenhaus in 3 Min. ist absolut fraglich. So eine Massiver Stahlkonstruktion, die Voher 200 Stockwerke getragen hat und ein massivers Erdbeben hätte Standgehalten bricht nicht so restlos zusammen, zudem die untere Region unter überhaupt keiner Brandeinwirkung stand.

Warum und weswgen kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich halte es für relativ unwahrscheinlich das 2 so massiv gebaute Türme so restlos einstürzen.

Will mich auch nicht an irgenwelchen Verschwörungstoerien beteildigen, aber ich würde Bush inkl. CIA soetwas durchaus Zutrauen, das die da die Finger mit im Spiel gehabt haben könnten. Für sehr abwägig halte ich allerdings das es sich um einen Versicherungsbetrug von Immobilienhaien handelt, das ist wohl ne Nummer zu groß selbst für solche verbrecher!


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> und ab 6:00 wird alles wieder widerlegt. Also was willst du?
> 
> Und such dir bitte mal einen anderen Hoster bei YouTube. Habe keine Lust den Freak da mit Klicks zu belohnen.




Oh entschuldiung


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> Also, das die Türme restlos eingestürzt sind, ich meine das da echt nurnoch ein Haufen Schrott lag, wie kurz und klein gehexelt in beiden Türmen ist schon echt merkwürdig. Bin bei der Feuerwehr und hab schon div. Stahkonsruktionen gesehen, die in voller Ausdehnung gebrannt haben, aber so zusammengebrochen sind die nie.
> 
> Wenn ab dem Brandherd, oben die Spitze weggebrochen wäre, evt. noch 20Stockwerke darunter alles seitlich runtergekommen wäre, das könnte ich auch nachvollziehen. Aber das darunter der Rest zusammenfällt wie ein Kartenhaus in 3 Min. ist absolut fraglich. So eine Massiver Stahlkonstruktion, die Voher 200 Stockwerke getragen hat und ein massivers Erdbeben hätte Standgehalten bricht nicht so restlos zusammen, zudem die untere Region unter überhaupt keiner Brandeinwirkung stand.
> 
> Warum und weswgen kann ich nicht sagen, aber ich halte es für relativ unwahrscheinlich das 2 so massiv gebaute Türme so restlos einstürzen.



Das sollten wir den Experten überlassen. Ich glaube nicht das du schon einen Kerosin-Hochhausetagenbrand mit erlebt hast. Und auch die Bauweise der Towers ist/war sehr speziell.


----------



## exa (7. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Nach dem Anschlag an das Pentagon war das Loch wo das Flugzeug rein flog 27 m Breit
> Eine boeing 757 ist 47m lang, 13 m hoch und hat eine spannweite von 38 Meter.
> und das Flugzeug soll in das Loch gerast sein ? wo sind die Trümmer? die  frackteile ... .mhh wenn nur mal die warheit rauskäm
> 
> Aber ich will jetzt ned sagen das , dass so wahr jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und ich find das auch gut so weil wir uns die Meinungs verschiedenheiten austauschen können



und nochmal... was ändert das wenn es keine flugzeuge waren???


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

Ja stimmt ja, aber trotzdem ist das doch komisch 
Es gibt dinge im Leben die sind echt unbegreiflich!


----------



## boss3D (7. Februar 2009)

Hier gibt es die "Komplettlösung" zu dem, was am 11 September wirklich passiert ist. 

Zumindest, wenn man genauso "anti-Bush-Regierung" eingestellt ist, wie ich, klingt die Variante ganz plausibel.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Maschine311 (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das sollten wir den Experten überlassen. Ich glaube nicht das du schon einen Kerosin-Hochhausetagenbrand mit erlebt hast. Und auch die Bauweise der Towers ist/war sehr speziell.



Das ist keine Expertenmeinung, sondern ich persönlich halte es für unwahrscheinlich das die untere 3/4 des Turms so zusammenfallen als wären sie aus Papier. Ich begünde es mal darauf das ich auch noch gelernter Schlosser und Qualitätsassistent, wobei ich noch einige Zeit in der Materialprüfung gearbeitet habe. Zudem kommt noch das unsere Wache zuständig für unseren Mittelgroßen Regionalflughafen ist und wir regelmäßig Fluzeugbrandbekämpfung trainieren in alten Flugzeugfracks.
Zudem habe ich mein EFH auch noch komplett allein gebaut und hatte somit schon recht viele Materialien in der hand und habe sie bearbeitet.

Wenn du mal ein Verkehrsflugzeug so richtig in der Hand hast, so wie ne Boeing 737 dann bekommst du Angst da einzusteigen. Ich habe ja ab und zu mal die Möglichkeit so richtig die Sau rauszulassen. Du würdest staunen wie schnell so ein Zimmermannshammer durch einen Flügel schlägt. Das ist alles hauchdünnes Alublech welches mit tausenden von Nieten zusammengehalten wird. Das ist zwar an den Stegen relativ stabil, das ganze hat aber überhaupt keine Masse. Wenn du siehst, wie die Flugzeuge regelrecht von den Towern verschluckt wurden, kannst du dir Vorstellen das der Crash dem Tower nur angekratz hat. 
Zum vergleich: 
Wenn du jetzt einen Eisenträger in Form von einem H mit einer Breite von 500mm senkrecht in die Erde stellst und oben irgendwie befestigst so das er Massiv senkrecht steht und es keine Möglichkeit gibt das dieser Umkippen kann, kann ich dir versichern wenn da ein Flugzeug mit an die 1000Km/h drauf donnert, teilt der das Flugzeug in 2 Hälften und verbiegt sich maximal ein wenig. Jetzt nur als vergleich. Ein Flugzeug hat in stabilität einer massiven Stahlkonstruktion nichts entgegenzusetzten.

Bei Brandeinwirkung, auch nach recht kurzer Zeit enstehen extrem Temperaturen selbst bei so einem pisseligem Zimmerbrand. Das da der obere Teil sogar relativ schnell zusammenklappt ist absolut glaubhaft. Ab Temperaturen von 600-800Grad, fängt Eisen an seine Tragfähigkeit zu verlieren und nach einiger Zeit kann es nichtmal mehr sein Eigengewicht tragen. 

Ich gebe dir natürlich recht ich bin kein Experte und ich kenne auch nicht die Konstruktion des Gebäudes, aber aus logischen Gesichtspunkten her hätte eigentlich der obere Teil  Seitlich am Gebäude runterkommen müssen und selbst wenn es im inneren, also im Kern des Gebäudes auf der kompletten Länge die Stabilität weggerissen hätte wären doch große zusammenhängende Außenteile komplett nach außen gedrückt worden und seitlich weggekippt. Das Gebäude ist aber fast senkrecht und Punktgenau wie eine Ziehharmonika in sich zusammengesackt, was eigentlich nur möglich ist wenn der obere herunterstürzende Teil, beim herabfallen keinen Widerstand hat, sondern frei bis zum Boden durchfällt.

Sind aber halt nur meine Gedanken, ist noch nichtmal ne Spekulation, ich will hier ja keine geschichten in die Welt setzen, aber wie es so schön heißt nichts ist unmöglich!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich.^^
> Da wurd zu sehr an anderen dingen gelabert und ich denke das dies auch eher zu Politik un Wirtschaft etc. gehört



Also das, was hier bislang präsentiert wird, hat weder was mit Politik, noch mit Wirtschaft und schon gar nicht mit Wissenschaft zu tun.
Zugegebenermaßen haben wir auch kein Mythen/Sagen/Legenden Forum, in das der Thread besser passen würde.
(Außerdem liebe ich vollkommen haltlose Geschichten . Lesetipp: "Das Licht der Pharaonen" - und natürlich alles von EvD)



HeNrY schrieb:


> Ich vermute immer noch, dass die Thermitbomben (oÄ) da platziert haben.



Schon mal Thermit in Aktion gesehen?
Zähflüssiges Metall, damit kann man gut was verschweißen - aber nicht über längere Zeit hohe Wärmemengen erzeugen, um etwas zu schmelzen.
Will man sowas als Waffe einsetzen, dann höchstens als Brandbombe, die was anderes Anzünden oder schwere Verbrennungen an Menschen herbeiführen soll.



> Warum hätte der Besitzer auch sonst 6 Monate vorher die Versicherung der Türme auf die doppelte Prämie aufstocken sollen? Warum hätte sonst Bush nen Grund dafür gehabt in den Irak einzumarschieren, wie es schon ****** mit Polen tat?



Ich bitte mal wieder darum, in diesem Forum vorsichtigt mit riskanten Vergleichen umzugehen...



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Wenn ab dem Brandherd, oben die Spitze weggebrochen wäre, evt. noch 20Stockwerke darunter alles seitlich runtergekommen wäre, das könnte ich auch nachvollziehen. Aber das darunter der Rest zusammenfällt wie ein Kartenhaus in 3 Min. ist absolut fraglich. So eine Massiver Stahlkonstruktion...



Es war eben keine sehr massive Stahlkonstruktion, sondern im Getenteil eine sehr luftige. Und wenn sich 30 Stockwerke erstmal in Bewegung befinden, dann schaffen die es halt auch, das 31. Stockwerk mit zu reißen -> repeat as necessary 'till h=0.



> Will mich auch nicht an irgenwelchen Verschwörungstoerien beteildigen, aber ich würde Bush inkl. CIA soetwas durchaus Zutrauen, das die da die Finger mit im Spiel gehabt haben könnten. Für sehr abwägig halte ich allerdings das es sich um einen Versicherungsbetrug von Immobilienhaien handelt, das ist wohl ne Nummer zu groß selbst für solche verbrecher!



Ooch, irgendwann musste doch mal einer die Geschichte mit der Titanic überbieten...

Interessant finde ich immer wieder die "Bush-Regierung wars" Theorien.
Die marschierten wegen wenigen, unsicheren Geheimdienstberichten in den Irak ein, hatten 0 Probleme damit, die komplette Infrastruktur (einschließlich diverser humanitärer Einrichtungen) in Afghanistan wegen n paar unscharfen Satellitenaufnahmen dem Erdboden plattzumachen, die haben einseitig diverse Abrüstungsverträge mit Russland gebrochen,... - glaubt irgend jemand ernsthaft, dass die sich so eine Mühe gemacht und so viel Schaden in Kauf genommen hätten, um einen Krieg am Hindukusch zu beginnen?
Da hätte auch ein Biowaffen-Anschlag auf die amerikanische Botschaft in Afghanistan als Anlass ausgereicht...


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Richtig: die Motive fehlen!


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Was soll das denn heißen?
> 
> (...)
> 
> Um 8:45Uhr sind noch lange nicht alle auf Arbeit und wie du ja schon schriebst war auch noch ein Feiertag. Also Gott sei dank das die Hütte nicht voll war.


Ist das nicht seltsam?!
Wenn du islamischer Terrorist wärst, würdest du dann nicht den Anschlag so planen, das ein maximaler Schaden eintritt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist das nicht seltsam?!
> Wenn du islamischer Terrorist wärst, würdest du dann nicht den Anschlag so planen, das ein maximaler Schaden eintritt?




Weiß ich nicht. Bin keiner.

Wenn du die US-Regierung wärst, würdest du deine eigenen Landsleute ermorden weil du gerne ein Drittweltland in die 4. bomben möchtest? 

Ich glaube nicht das das Hauptziel der Angreifer, so viele Ammis (oder Juden) wie irgend möglich zu töten, war. Sondern der Welt zu zeigen das die USA angreifbar ist. Ein Demütigung sozusagen (du weißt ja, "Ehre" zählt bei manchen mehr als ein Menschenleben). 

Das WTC kam da als Sinnbild für den Kapitalismus und als leicht zu treffendes Ziel gerade recht. Ich glaube das Zeit und Datum da eine untergeordnete Stellung einnahm.


----------



## BamBuchi (7. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Weiß ich nicht. Bin keiner.
> 
> Wenn du die US-Regierung wärst, würdest du deine eigenen Landsleute ermorden weil du gerne ein Drittweltland in die 4. bomben möchtest?
> 
> ...




Das glaub ich auch, dass die das zeigen wollten.

Der Link von  Boss3D ist sehr intresant  

Am 11 September, waren da die 2 WTC's angegriefen worden und das Pentagon und auch noch Flug93 das war auch sehr komisch...

Und beim WTC7 waren aufjedenfall Bomben drin zu 100% .


----------



## Sash (7. Februar 2009)

ne sorry, keine bomben. und ja, es wurden 4 flugzeuge entführt, fast zeitgleich. bin laden wollte auf einmal soviel chaos wie nur möglich machen, den er wußte einen tag später gibts keine möglichkeit mehr dazu sowas nochmal zu tun. 2 auf die wtc twins, eins fürs pentagon, das letzte fürs weiße haus. da rebellierten aber die pasagiere und die maschine stürzte in ein feld. sobald wo das erste flugzeug in den ersten tower stürzte wurden mehrere f16 gestartet, die weitere mögliche anschläge verhindern sollten. aber die flugsicherung am boden wußte nicht was sache war, um diese zeit gabs hunderte flugzeuge rund um nyc und washington. daher konnten die nicht reagieren da sie nicht wußten ob es noch mehrere gab, und wenn welche von den hundert kleinen pixeln.. absolut machtlos. und es gibt auch berichte sowie fotos von der maschine aus dem pentagon, nur diese werden zu gerne von verschwörungstheoretikern unterschlagen. obwohl diese zugänglich waren. jedenfalls das letzte flugzeug, flug 93, da gabs gerüchte dies sei von einer f16 abgeschossen wurden, und die revolte am bord war nur eine ausrede. wurde aber sofort dementiert. jedenfalls gibts auch berichte über die moslems die diese anschläge verübten, und auch von denen die als komplizen entlarvt worden sind, wovon auch einige ein geständniss abgeliefert haben. meint ihr wirklich die leute würde es geben wenn die cia da hinter steckt? oder meint ihr echt die seien sooo blöd und würden der cia, bush oder weiß der geier welchen ami helfen das es dazu kommt um denen einen grund für krieg zu liefern? die haben das gemacht weil sie es wollten, für einen ami sprengen die sich nicht in die luft, nur um diese zu töten.


----------



## Maschine311 (7. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> ne sorry, keine bomben. und ja, es wurden 4 flugzeuge entführt, fast zeitgleich. bin laden wollte auf einmal soviel chaos wie nur möglich machen, den er wußte einen tag später gibts keine möglichkeit mehr dazu sowas nochmal zu tun. 2 auf die wtc twins, eins fürs pentagon, das letzte fürs weiße haus. da rebellierten aber die pasagiere und die maschine stürzte in ein feld. sobald wo das erste flugzeug in den ersten tower stürzte wurden mehrere f16 gestartet, die weitere mögliche anschläge verhindern sollten. aber die flugsicherung am boden wußte nicht was sache war, um diese zeit gabs hunderte flugzeuge rund um nyc und washington. daher konnten die nicht reagieren da sie nicht wußten ob es noch mehrere gab, und wenn welche von den hundert kleinen pixeln.. absolut machtlos. und es gibt auch berichte sowie fotos von der maschine aus dem pentagon, nur diese werden zu gerne von verschwörungstheoretikern unterschlagen. obwohl diese zugänglich waren. jedenfalls das letzte flugzeug, flug 93, da gabs gerüchte dies sei von einer f16 abgeschossen wurden, und die revolte am bord war nur eine ausrede. wurde aber sofort dementiert. jedenfalls gibts auch berichte über die moslems die diese anschläge verübten, und auch von denen die als komplizen entlarvt worden sind, wovon auch einige ein geständniss abgeliefert haben. meint ihr wirklich die leute würde es geben wenn die cia da hinter steckt? oder meint ihr echt die seien sooo blöd und würden der cia, bush oder weiß der geier welchen ami helfen das es dazu kommt um denen einen grund für krieg zu liefern? die haben das gemacht weil sie es wollten, für einen ami sprengen die sich nicht in die luft, nur um diese zu töten.



Also jetzt mal unabhängig von 9/11! Ich denke das die CIA in der Lage ist, sowas hintenrum zu organisieren, das die Attentäter fest in Glauben sind sie tuns für Allah. Die werden wohl nicht direkt dahin gehen und sagen flieg mal ebend ein paar Jetsin die Türme. Ich denke es reicht schon wenn die den so die Infos zuspielen und möglichkeiten Aufzeigen wie man sowas einfach durchführt.Und wenn da halt so`n paar Kanidaten Flugstunden nehmen und lassen sich immer über NYC fliegen drückt man halt die Augen zu und prüft das alles nicht so genau nach. Ich meine auch damals gehört zu haben, das 2 dieser Kamikaze Piloten auch auf Verdächtigenlisten standen und überprüft wurden.
Aber wie auch immer, festellen wird man es sowieso nicht können und wnn die wirklich selber da die Hände im Spiel hatten, werden die es zu verhindern wissen, das es rauskommt. Möchte nicht wissen was die ganzen Geheimdienste für "Leichen" im Keller haben.


----------



## exa (8. Februar 2009)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ist das nicht seltsam?!
> Wenn du islamischer Terrorist wärst, würdest du dann nicht den Anschlag so planen, das ein maximaler Schaden eintritt?



joa, aber auch so das es minimales risiko gibt...



boss3D schrieb:


> Hier gibt es die "Komplettlösung" zu dem, was am 11 September wirklich passiert ist.
> 
> Zumindest, wenn man genauso "anti-Bush-Regierung" eingestellt ist, wie ich, klingt die Variante ganz plausibel.
> 
> MfG, boss3D



lol, manches da is echt... LÄCHERLICH!!!


----------



## elmoc (8. Februar 2009)

Google mal "Andeas zumach". der hat mir erstaunliche dinge über den 11. September erzählt.
hat auch ein buch geschrieben...


----------



## UnnerveD (8. Februar 2009)

Das eigentliche "Phänomen" an 9/11 ist eigentlich, dass so viele Geschichten existieren, dass für jeden etwas dabei ist.

Ich finde, dass die Argumente der, nennen wir Sie "Verschwörungstheoretiker", zumindest mal aus deren Blickwinkel betrachtet werden sollten, allerdings objektiv und dem gegenüber die Theorien der "Experten" zu stellen.
Das klügste hierbei ist, sich nicht auf eine Seite festzulegen, sondern sich selbst eine Meinung zu bilden.

Man sollte nicht vergessen, dass es zB 2 unterschiedliche Aussagen von ein und den selben Personen gibt, einmal direkt nach/während des Vorfalls und dann nochmal 1-2 Wochen später.
Desweiteren glaube ich nicht, dass wir einschätzen können, was in den USA wirklich passiert. Vielleicht ist es ja gewollt, dass sowohl die Verschwörungstheorien, aber auch die Expertenmeinungen im Volk verstreut werden.
Mit der Zurückhaltung von Dokumenten bzgl. des 9.11. und Veröffentlichungen von gekürzten (geschwärzten) Berichten lässt es die Regierung offen, ob man da mehr "rein interpretiert" (Vielleicht wurden auch einfach total belanglose Sachen gekürzt?).

Zumindest erreicht es eines: die Meinungen gehen auseinander, es kommt zu Grüppchenbildungen - die einen sagen "Hü", die anderen "Hot", da es in der Natur des Menschen liegt ein gewisses Misstrauen zu besitzen, werden sie unsicher und damit schwindet auch der "feste" Glauben, an das, an das sie mal geglaubt haben, sei es nun ein Terrorakt oder ein lang geplanter Akt der US Regierung.

Ich für meinen Teil widme mich nach den Prüfungen wider dem "offiziellen" Ermittlungsbericht (The 9/11 Commission Report), des Untersuchungskommitees - Thomas H. Kean (Vorsitz.) Lee H. Hamilton (Vize Vorsitz.)

Mal schaun, was da so drin steht...


----------



## BTMsPlay (8. Februar 2009)

Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?

ganz einfach ich sahs mit ner Flasche Sekt vorm TV und erfreute mich daran des es entlichmal das richtige Land getroffen hat!


----------



## cartago2202 (8. Februar 2009)

@BTMsPlay du bist krank


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?
> 
> ganz einfach ich sahs mit ner Flasche Sekt vorm TV und erfreute mich daran des es entlichmal das richtige Land getroffen hat!



Dumm oder zynisch? (habe ich dich in ähnlicher Form schon mal gefragt)


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Februar 2009)

BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Was geschah wirklich am 11. September ?
> 
> ganz einfach ich sahs mit ner Flasche Sekt vorm TV und erfreute mich daran des es entlichmal das richtige Land getroffen hat!


Inwiefern hat es das "richtige" Land getroffen?
Dort sind tausende unschuldige Menschen gestorben. Und Du feierst das mit einer Flasche Sekt?
Aber ich nehme mal an, das Du einfach mal ein dummen Kommentar abgeben wolltest und dies so wie von dir beschrieben gar nicht Erlebt hast.

@BTMsPlay
Erst denken dann schreiben. Oder mal zum Doc aufs Sofa - soll auch helfen


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Du musst mal 9/11 gucken, die Dokumentation. Die befasst sich ausschließlich mit dieser Thematik.
Also die Frage ist jetzt, wie, und durch wen!? Und wer hat diesen Terroranschlag verübt? Waren es wirklich Terroristen oder war es schon von Anfang von den Amis geplant um einen überwiegenden Grund den Irak den Krieg anzuzetteln? Theorien darüber gibt es viele.


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

New York City hat 11. Buchstaben, Afghanistan hat 11 Buchstaben!, Ramsin Yuseb ( der Terroerist der 1993 schonmal drohte die Zwillingstürme zu zerstören) hat 11 Buchstaben, George W. Bush hat ebenfalls 11 Buchtsaben, Könnte ein Zufall sein aber es wird noch besser :
New York ist der 11. Staat in der USA! , Das erste Flugzeug das in die Türme raste , hatte die Flugnummer 11! Dieser hatte 92 Passagiere und wieder 9+2 = 11 !
Flugnummer 77 der ebenfalls in die Zwillingstürme  flog hatte 65 Personen , 6+5 = 11!
Das geschah alles am 11. September , oder wie er auch genannt wird 9/11
Und 911 ist in Amerika die Telefonnummer des Amerikanischen Rettungsdienstes.

Das Bombenattentat von Madrid geschieh am 30.11.2004 ( 3+0+1+1+2+0+0+4 = 11! )
Dieser Anschlag war 911 Tage nach dem 11 September!!!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Du musst mal 9/11 gucken, die Dokumentation. Die befasst sich ausschließlich mit dieser Thematik.
> Also die Frage ist jetzt, wie, und durch wen!? Und wer hat diesen Terroranschlag verübt? Waren es wirklich Terroristen oder war es schon von Anfang von den Amis geplant um einen überwiegenden Grund den Irak den Krieg anzuzetteln? Theorien darüber gibt es viele.




Das stimmt nicht. In der Doku geht es nicht darum wer die Anschläge durchgeführt hat, sondern wie die US-Regierung diese für ihre Politik "genutzt" und missbraucht hat. Mr Moore glaubt mit Sicherheit nicht das die US-Regierung hinter den Anschlägen steckt. 

Er kritisiert die Beschneidung der Bürgerrechte und andere Beschlüsse nach dem 11.9..


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> New York City hat 11. Buchstaben, Afghanistan hat 11 Buchstaben!, Ramsin Yuseb ( der Terroerist der 1993 schonmal drohte die Zwillingstürme zu zerstören) hat 11 Buchstaben, George W. Bush hat ebenfalls 11 Buchtsaben, Könnte ein Zufall sein aber es wird noch besser :
> New York ist der 11. Staat in der USA! , Das erste Flugzeug das in die Türme raste , hatte die Flugnummer 11! Dieser hatte 92 Passagiere und wieder 9+2 = 11 !
> Flugnummer 77 der ebenfalls in die Zwillingstürme  flog hatte 65 Personen , 6+5 = 11!
> Das geschah alles am 11. September , oder wie er auch genannt wird 9/11
> ...




Das ist Kinderkacke. 

Warum sollte das ein Beweis für irgendwas sein? Denkste Muslime können nicht zählen oder Madrid waren auch die Amis?


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das ist Kinderkacke.
> 
> Warum sollte das ein Beweis für irgendwas sein? Denkste Muslime können nicht zählen oder Madrid waren auch die Amis?




 Joa, ich weiß aber das ist doch alles sau komisch 

Und sehr Schrecklich =( >_<


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Das Thema findest du saukomisch?


----------



## Mojo (8. Februar 2009)

Das komische Getue mit der Zahl elf sagt überhaupt nichts aus. Der Vor- und Nachname meiner Schwester hat zusammen auch 11 Buchstaben. Die Straße in der ich wohne hat 11 Buchstaben. Oh nein jetzt ist es rausgekommen, meine Schwester steckt dahinter.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Das komische Getue mit der Zahl elf sagt überhaupt nichts aus. Der Vor- und Nachname meiner Schwester hat zusammen auch 11 Buchstaben. Die Straße in der ich wohne hat 11 Buchstaben. Oh nein jetzt ist es rausgekommen, meine Schwester steckt dahinter.



Ich wusste es


----------



## Adrenalize (8. Februar 2009)

Über 9/11 zu theoretisieren ist wirklich sinnlos, mittlerweile gibts doch dank GPU-Computing sogar physisch präzise und chronologisch einwandfreie Simulationen der Ereignisse.

Wenn schon Verwschwörung, dann lasst uns lieber über Kennedy reden. Damals waren die Untersuchung und die vorgelegten Ergebnisse mehr als dubios. Ich sag nur "Single-Bullet-Theory".

So sieht eine Verschwörung aus:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62sT13AAIag

Einfach schon deshalb, weil es für einen einzelnen Attentäter viel bessere Gelegenheiten gegeben hätte, Kennedy sicher zu ermorden. In Dallas ging es imho darum, zu zeigen, dass man einen Präsidenten jederzeit, an jedem Ort und vor allen Leuten hinrichten kann, wenn er nicht tut, was er soll.

Ob es die CIA oder die Mafia waren weiß ich nicht. Oswald war vermutlich beteiligt, aber allein hat er das meiner Meinung nach nicht geschafft. Zumal er ausgebildeter Marine Scharfschütze war und sich deshalb einen sichereren Zeitpunkt hätte aussuchen müssen (z.B. als der Wagen auf ihn zu fuhr und nicht von ihm weg).


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ich wusste es




   Wie geil xD


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Das passt ned ..

Lg


----------



## BTMsPlay (8. Februar 2009)

Ich hasse dieses Land wie kein zweites von mir aus kanns bei dennen flugzeuge regnen
ich bin nicht krank nur das ein land wie die usa die praktisch weltweit sich wirtschaftlich und politisch so fehlverhalten eins drüberbekommen sehr gut!

1.Krieg mit Spanien unter dem Vorwand das Schlachtschiff Main wurde durch spanische mine versenkt 
2.Wirtschaftliches Einflussnahme die schon fast an Sklaverrei handelt beim bau und betrieb des Panamakanals 
3.Vietnam
4.Ermordung von gewählten Regierungschefs weltweit z.B. Aliende in Chile .......
5.Die Finazierung Auslösung von stellvertreter Kriegen Afganistan in 70er80er Jahren, Niguragua, Zaire, Angola undundund

das könnte man hier ewig fortsetzen


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Das passt ned ..
> 
> Lg




Warum nicht? Glaube mir, Flügelspitzen, Leitwerk und Co jucken eine (Pentagon-)Außenmauer nicht im geringsten.


----------



## Malkav85 (8. Februar 2009)

Das die amerikanische Regierung eine der heuchlerischsten, verlogensten und wahrscheinlich auch korruptivsten ist, denken bestimmt die Meisten, wozu ich auch gehöre.

Jedoch kann ich deine Aussage nicht gutheißen, das die Amis umkommen sollen. Auch wenn ich die halbe (eigentlich sogar 80%) Bevölkerung für inkompetent und dumm halte, haben sie es nicht verdient.


----------



## msix38 (8. Februar 2009)

Zumindest sollten wenigstens Kratzer zu verzeichnen sein.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (8. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Zumindest sollten wenigstens Kratzer zu verzeichnen sein.



Da sind doch mehr als genug "Kratzer". Und ob auf dem Bild die Größe der Maschine und der Winkel stimmen weiß keiner genau.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2009)

Mann, verkünstelt euch doch nicht mit irgendwelchen manipulierenden Verschwörungstheorien. War die US-Regierung an den Vorfällen des 11. September schuld? Was geschieht in der Area 51 wirklich? Oder zockt der Papst vielleicht WoW? Hätte es einen unterschied gemacht, wenn Bush & Co. den elften September eingeplant hätten? Immerhin war die US-Wirtschaft danach so ziemlich in der Flaute, er hätte sich damit nur selbst geschadet. Und selbst wenn Aliens die Maschinen gesteuert hätten, wären genauso viele Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Hier herumzuspekulieren, was wirklich war, macht den 11. September nicht ungeschehen und diese Leute auch nicht wieder lebendig


----------



## BamBuchi (8. Februar 2009)

Ja aber da lag noch nicht mal das Leitwerk, und die ganzen gestorbenen Menschen, dass ist doch schlimm. Und die USA [Bush un co.] sagt noch nichtmal was, die wissen was da los ist aber die sagen einfach nichts


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Und die USA [Bush un co.] sagt noch nichtmal was, die wissen was da los ist aber die sagen einfach nichts


Ist doch alles schon Hunderttausend mal durchgekaut wurden.
Wie oft soll es denn noch erklärt werden bis es den Ungläubigen endlich bis zum Hirn vorgedrungen ist?


----------



## JePe (9. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> 11
> (...)
> 11
> (...)
> ...



Ach so ist das.

Hey, warte, da faellt mir doch spontan was auf. Meine Penislaenge beginnt mit 2. Wir haben Februar - also Monat 2. Fliegt jetzt etwa bald ein Flugzeug (ein zweistrahliges, versteht sich) in mein Gemaecht? Und steckt hinter allem das ZDF?


----------



## HeNrY (9. Februar 2009)

Bitte ein wenig mehr Niveau, sonst rappelt's im Karton!


----------



## Katamaranoid (9. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Ach so ist das.
> 
> Hey, warte, da faellt mir doch spontan was auf. Meine Penislaenge beginnt mit 2. Wir haben Februar - also Monat 2. Fliegt jetzt etwa bald ein Flugzeug (ein zweistrahliges, versteht sich) in mein Gemaecht? Und steckt hinter allem das ZDF?



tut mir leid dass ich dieses niveulose kommentar irgendwie lustig finde


----------



## sportline105 (10. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> die dinger sind aus stahl gebaut. das schmilzt ja erst bei ca 1500°C oder so.. feuer wird nie so heiß denken die verschwörer... stimmt auch. aber es wird ab ca 600°C weicher, und bei all dem druck, die tonnen von gewicht, dat hält nicht.


schon mal bei wiki nach Kerosin geguckt? 

Verbrennungstemperatur: 2000–2500 °C

eine Boeing 767-223, die in das wtc geflogen ist, hat ein max. startgewicht von 179.170 kg, also rund 180t. die startgeschwindigkeit kliegt zwischen 200 und 300km/h. die fluggeschwindgkeit liegt sogar bei 8xxkm/h! 

wenn man mal bedenkt, was beim aufprall dieser masse im inneren der tower mit den stahlträgern passiert ist, und dann noch die hohe verbrennungstemperatur von kerosin bedenkt, ist es dann echt noch so unverständlich, dass die türme eingestürzt sind?

immerhin weiß niemand, wie es im turm nach dem einschlag aussah, und wo das kerosin hin geflossen ist, somit kann man eigentlich nur spekulieren was genau passiert ist.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> Also, das die Türme restlos eingestürzt sind, ich meine das da echt nurnoch ein Haufen Schrott lag, wie kurz und klein gehexelt in beiden Türmen ist schon echt merkwürdig. Bin bei der Feuerwehr und hab schon div. Stahkonsruktionen gesehen, die in voller Ausdehnung gebrannt haben, aber so zusammengebrochen sind die nie.


ihr habt schon mal ein 417m hohes gebäude gelöscht? 

die türme waren ca 63x63m breit. man müsste sich mal ausrechnen, was da ein stockwerk wiegt  wenn da das gewicht von sagen wir mal 10 oder 20 stockwerken nach unten sackt, dann gibt wahrscheinlich jede stahlkonstruktion nach.

vllt sollte man nicht nur bei youtube und im fernsehn gucken, sondern sich auch mal bei wiki schlau machen, welche dimensionen die türme hatten


----------



## insekt (10. Februar 2009)

sportline105 schrieb:


> [...]


 
Das sind überhaupt nicht die entscheidenen Punkte die angeführt wurden.
Das wichtigste Argument des Feuerwehrmannes (sorry hab grad keine Lust nachzugucken wie der Nickname war) kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen.
Wie kommt es dass die Türme (beide!) wie ein Kartenhaus exakt gerade nach unten zusammengefallen sind. Dazu hätten wohl (nach meiner Logik) alle Stahlträger genau gleichzeitig im gleichen Maße zerstört werde müssen, denn solche Bilder sieht man ansonsten nur bei professionellen Sprengungen. Habt ihr schonmal "Jenga" gespielt? Dann könnt ihr vielleicht nachvollziehen was ich meine.
Ich denke es gibt irgendeine logische Erklärung dafür, dieser ganze Verschwörungsmist ist mir zu abstrus, aber seltsam ist es schon.


----------



## Maschine311 (10. Februar 2009)

Natürlich habe ich noch keine 417m Türme gelöscht, wie dir bekannt sein dürfte gibt es die ja auch hier in Deutschland nicht. Ich wollte auch nur damit zeigen das ich sowas schon öfter in wirklichkeit gesehen habe und mich nicht auf Bilder oder Youtube Videos beziehe.
Natürlich hat der Jet einen Schaden im Gebäude angerichtet, sowie die Explosion des Kerosin/Flugbenzin. Da wird auch nicht der Treibstoff noch zig Etageneben heruntergelaufen sein, sondern wie man sehen konnte ist der sofort explodiert.
Ich habe nur zum Ausdruck gebracht das ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie ein 417m Türm gleich 2 x so Kerzengerade in sich zusammen sackt und sich keiner der beiden Türme, nichtmal ein wenig seitlich geneigt hat. War schon bei einigen Sprengungen dabei, als die hier im Ruhrpott die ganzen Schornsteine Gesprengt haben, mußten wir immer Brandsicherheitswache schieben. 

Wenn man sieht wo da gesprengt wird damit der exakt in sich zusammensackt, dann kann man eindeutig festellen, das zuerst die unteren tragenden Teile weggehauen werden und dann die nach oben laufenden Teile um die Fallrichtung zu regulieren. Würde man zuerst oben sprengen würde der Schornstein seitlich wegbrechen und wäre nichtmehr zu regulieren, so hat mir das mal so ein Typ von so einer Sprengkolone erklärt!

Ich beteillige mich ja hier nicht an den Verschwörungstheorien, ich finde es einfach unlogisch das ein Gebäude von dieser Höhe so Kerzengerade zusammenfällt, mehr nicht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (10. Februar 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> ...ich finde es einfach unlogisch das ein Gebäude von dieser Höhe so Kerzengerade zusammenfällt, mehr nicht.


Ist auch völlig normal, denn keiner ist Allwissend. 
Wenn man sich etwas nicht erklären kann, zb. aus fehlenden Fachwissen, dann erscheinen einen viele Dinge unlogisch.
Dafür gibt es dann eben fachlich kompetente Spezialisten die sich schon jahrelang mit dieser Materie auseinandersetzen.
Leider werden die Ergebnisse dieser Spezialisten sehr häufig von fanatischen Verschwörungstheoretikern die kaum bis gar kein fachliches Wissen besitzen in Frage gestellt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Februar 2009)

insekt schrieb:


> Wie kommt es dass die Türme (beide!) wie ein Kartenhaus exakt gerade nach unten zusammengefallen sind. Dazu hätten wohl (nach meiner Logik) alle Stahlträger genau gleichzeitig im gleichen Maße zerstört werde müssen, denn solche Bilder sieht man ansonsten nur bei professionellen Sprengungen. Habt ihr schonmal "Jenga" gespielt? Dann könnt ihr vielleicht nachvollziehen was ich meine.



Hab ich - aber das sind eben die Hinweise mit den Maßstäben. Ein 200 stöckiger Wolkenkratzer ist anders aufgebaut, als ein 2 stöckiges Haus - oder ein Türmchen aus Massivholzklötzen.

Guck dir die Aufnahmen mal ganz genau an - bei beiden Türmen kippen die oberen Hälften leicht seitlich, bevor die Abwärtsbewegung richtig einsetzt, wie man das von "Jenga" erwarten würde. Dann setzt aber der zweite Effekt ein, der am heimischen Küchentisch nicht so ganz zum Tragen kommt:
- 1000 Tonnen Stahl und Beton fangen nicht mal eben an, sich seitlich zu bewegen. Da braucht man enorme Wiederlager, um aus der Schwerkraft eine seitliche Bewegung abzuleiten
- Bei der Gerüstähnliche Bauweise mit zentralen Säulen gibt es aber (selbst ohne Feuer) nichts im Randbereich des Gebäudes, was als Wiederlage herhalten könnte. Sobald die obersten Stockwerke auch nur ein bißchen kippen, konzentriert sich ihr Gewicht auf nur noch wenige tragende Elemente (z.B. noch verbliebene Säulen) - die können das aber nicht halten und geben sofort nach. Eine leichte Neigung kann sich also nicht so schnell weiter verstärken.
- Ebenfalls eingebremst werden stärkeren Neigungen durch die Belastungsverhältnisse der Konstruktion: gebaut für 1000de Tonnen Gebäude von oben und ein paar Tonnen Wind von der Seite. Würde das obere Ende wirklich seitlich "abrollen" wollen, würden die 1000de Tonnen auf einmal auch seitlich wirken - und alles umknicken, womit der Weg nach unten wieder frei und direkter als der zur Seite ist.

Fazit: Ein so großes Stück Gebäuse konnte sich eigentlich nur geradeaus nach unten in Bewegung setzen und sich dabei höchsten ein bißchen um die eigene Achse drehen (was auch passiert ist)
Und der Rest darunter ist auch nicht wie ein fachgerecht gesprengtes Kartenhaus in sich zusammengefallen - der wurde von oben her zermalmt, Stockwerk für Stockwerk. 
Und da natürlich fällt etwas, dass von oben einen Schlag in Richtung unten erhält und das von der Schwerkraft nach unten gezogen wird nicht in horizontaler Richtung.


----------



## Nuklon (10. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...


Scheint hier der erste Betrag zu sein, welcher sich mit Logik beschäftigt und ich muss ihm Recht geben, dass erstens die Staubwolken oben anfangen, was heißt, dass das Haus von oben zusammenbricht und damit gar gesprengt werden kann. (Wovon soll es sonst zusammengestürzt sein, wenn es nicht die Flugzeuge waren)
Und zweitens ein hohler Industrieschornstein bei der Sprengung sich natürlich völlig anders verhalten muss, da der Innenraum als Gegengewicht, wie beim WTC, fehlt. Dadurch kann er viel leichter Wegrutschen und sein Gewicht ist natürlich extrem geringer, selbst bei gleicher Höhe.
Außerdem sprengt man bei einem Schornstein die Füße mit weg, wo die Gefahr des Kippens natürlich viel höher ist.


----------



## HeNrY (10. Februar 2009)

Da muss ich ruyven auch Recht geben.


----------



## axel25 (11. Februar 2009)

In einem dem Spiegel (angeblich) vorgelegtem Geheimbericht stand:

Bereits kurze Zeit nach dem Start der beiden Flugzeuge ist ein Jagdgeschwader gestartet, um die Flugzeuge ggf. davon abzubringen, mit den Towern zu kollidieren, kurz sie abzuschießen. Bevor die zweite Maschine den Tower erreicht hatte, war von einem der Jäger eine AIM9-Sidewinder-Rakete ausgeklinkt worden. Diese verfehlte jedoch die Boeing und flog mit ihrer voller und aktivierter hoch-eplosiven Sprengladung in den Tower. 
Die Statik des 2ten Towers war bereits Sekunden vor dem Crash der 2. Boeing zerstört, so laut dem Bericht. Angeblich wurden um die 36 Maschinen gestartet und um die 20 (Warn-)Schüsse abgegeben.

Habe ich irgendwann mal gelesen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Februar 2009)

ojemine. Das erwarte ich von Geheimberichten im Spiegel: Luft-Luft Raketen, dafür gedacht, kleine Jäger bei Mach2+ fluguntauglich zu machen, verfehlen Verkehrsflugzeug von ein paar 100km/h, vernichten stattdessen ein Hochhaus - und 10000 von nach oben gerichteten Augen und Kameras schauen zufällig den alle in andere Richtungen, wann immer ein Flugzeug (oder eine Rakete) vorbeikommen.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Das ist ja völlig absurd. 
1. würde ein Jagdpilot die Boeing nie verfehlen
2. würde man den Einschlag "Sekunden" davor deutlich sehen, wenn dann kann es sich nur um Millisekunden gehandelt haben
3. würde eine solche Rakete nie im Leben ein Hochhaus zerstören
4. waren die einzigen drei Fighter die zum Abfangen des 2. Flugzeugs gestartet sind beim Einschlag 150 Meilen entfernt, die Reichweite dieser Raketen beträgt jedoch gerade 16 km.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Februar 2009)

ich sag nur soviel dazu : eine stahlkonstruktion wie die eines WTC *lächelt nur müde* über einen Jeteinschlag, und von einem so schönen und so sauberen Einsturz der beiden türme ganz zu schweigen, das gibt es nur bei einer sauberen Sprengung. Und wie soll brennendes Kerosin diese Stahlträger überhaupt zum schmelzen bringen ? Das Kerosin war schnell verbrannt, es ist einfach unmöglich !!!

Desweiteren muss man bedenken, dass beim 2ten einschlag alles Kerosin ausserhalb des WTC in einem gigantischen Feuerball verbrannt ist, und der Turm früher einstürzte.....ich will hier das ganze nicht anheizen, aber ich hab mich mal ein bisschen über das ganze informiert und bin auf verblüffendes sowie auch schreckliches gestossen.....ich will hier aber nicht auf alles eingehen, es würde wahrscheinlich Tage oder Wochen in Anspruch nehmen. 

Jeder sollte sich aber sein eigenes Bild davon machen, und damit meine ich nicht dass man den medien glauben schenken sollte, schon gar nicht "FOX" 

Über die Verschwörungstheorie der Regierung kann ich nur sagen dass überall in der Welt, sei es von der kleinsten Bananenrepublik oder von den Grossen der Welt, schon immer Kriege angezettelt wurden, und das wird auch immer so bleiben, die Mittel und sind vielleicht nicht überall die gleichen, doch eines haben sie alle gemeinsam : sie nehmen immer die Tötung unschuldiger Zivilisten in Kauf, und das auch aus dem eigenen Volk...., denkt mal an Oklahoma zurück, noch nie zuvor war es offensichtlicher dass die Regierung über jedes detail eines Anschlag's bescheid wusste, zb waren nur Regierungsbeamte an dem Morgen nicht zur Arbeit gekommen, sie wurden am Tag vorher freigestellt.....

Wenn es so einfach war, dass einige Araber, mit Teppichmessern bewaffnet, allesamt angeführt von einem in Höhlen hausenden Anführer(der schon öfter's im Dienste der CIA agierte), einfach mal einige Flugzeuge kaperten, hört sich das nicht an wie die absurdeste Verschwörungstheorie überhaupt ?

Wieso versagte NORAD an diesem Tag so kläglich ? Wieso musste Rumsfeld die Kontrolle über NORAD an dem Tag an Cheney abgeben ?

Der Luftraum der USA war zum Zeitpunkt der Anschläge so gut wie gar nicht geschützt.....

Dann kommt noch ein miliardenschwerer Landsherr und schliesst kurz vor den Anschlägen einen neuen pachtvertrag für das Gelände ab, ein neue Klausel für Terroristische Anschläge, inklusive Jet Hijacking mit anschliessendem Flug in die Türme, wurde hinzugefügt, ein milliardendollar schweres Ding

Über das Pentagon will ich nix sagen, nur frage ich, wo sind das Flugzeug und die Leichen geblieben ?

Es gibt einfach noch zu wenig antworten auf zuviele Fragen, in 10-15 Jahren werden wir es vielleicht erfahren

ansonsten kann ich nur sagen : dont believe the hype !!

Mfg


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

NORAD wurde nicht ins leben gerufen um Linienflugzeuge abzuschießen.
Niemand hätte die Maschinen abgeschossen ohne 100% sicher zu sein das die das "Unvorstellbare" vor haben. Als es "klar" war(nach dem ersten Jet im Turm) hätte man die zweite auch nicht über bewohntem Gebiet abgeschossen.



e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich sag nur soviel dazu : eine stahlkonstruktion wie die eines WTC *lächelt nur müde* über einen Jeteinschlag, und von einem so schönen und so sauberen Einsturz der beiden türme ganz zu schweigen, das gibt es nur bei einer sauberen Sprengung.



Woher willst du das wissen?

btw: was ist ein Landsherr?


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Sie hatten auch überhaupt keine Chance das 2. abzuschießen.


----------



## Nuklon (11. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ...


1. Boing /= Jet
2. Das Terroristen und keine Sprengexperten. Die haben nicht minutiös geplant wann welcher Turm einstürzte
3. Das Kerosin verbrannte vor dem Einschlag? Wie geht denn das(Beweise)
4. Das mit dem sauberen Einsturz hat ruyven_macaran auf der Vorseite plausibel erläutert. leider bringst du nur das Argument ein zweites mal, statt ihn zu wiederlegen oder neues zu bringen.
5. Es haben schon Leute mit einem LÖFFEL Flugzeuge entführt.
6. Wikipedia: Das *North American Aerospace Defense Command (NORAD)* _(Nordamerikanisches Luft- und Weltraum-Verteidigungskommando)_ ist eine gemeinsame Einrichtung der Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika und Kanadas, die den Weltraum überwachen und vor Angriffen mit Interkontinentalraketen (ICBM) warnen soll.
Was hat dies mit dem 11. September zu tun?
7. Niemand bisher uns den wahren Versicherungsvertrag gezeigt hat. Unschuldig bis seien schuld bewiesen wurde.
8. Es gibt genug Freizeitfilmer, vom 11. September, die zwei Flugzeuge gesehen haben, aber weder eine Sprengung gesehen noch gehört haben.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Es gibt aber auch viele Leute die Sprengungen gehört und auch gesehen haben (wackelndes Stativ zB)


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> NORAD wurde nicht ins leben gerufen um Linienflugzeuge abzuschießen.
> Niemand hätte die Maschinen abgeschossen ohne 100% sicher zu sein das die das "Unvorstellbare" vor haben. Als es "klar" war(nach dem ersten Jet im Turm) hätte man die zweite auch nicht über bewohntem Gebiet abgeschossen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
mich macht an der ganzen Fülle von Info#s auch die stutzig, warum die JetPiloten keinerlei anweisungen bekamen, und deshalb einige hundert km auf's Meer rausflogen, wo sie üblicherweise trainieren, zu weit weg eben

ich will und kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass dieses Stahlgerüst die 300 meter bis ganz unten hin, auf sein Fundament so destabilisiert wurde, wie kann das möglich sein ? Durch die paarhundert grad die oben herrschten wohl sicher nicht, dazu war das Feuer einfach zu schwach, die temperatur ging schnell auf 250-300° runter...dem Feuer ging das Kerosin schnell aus

Was sagst du zu den Zeugenaussagen, speziell von den Feuerwehrleuten, die die multiplen kleinen explosionen unmittelbar vor den einstürzen live mitbekommen hatten, sie befanden sich teilweise nur 25-30 von den Türmen entfernt. Wieso waren in der Lobby alle Fenster zerstört und die Marmorplatten lösten sich von den Mauern ? Auch sicher nicht durch den einschlag, alle Fenster waren heil geblieben, nur die in der Lobby nicht....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch viele Leute die Sprengungen gehört und auch gesehen haben (wackelndes Stativ zB)



Ich kenne keinen. Und wenn die U-Bahn unter der Straße lang rumpelt oder man mit dem Fuß gegen kommt wackelt jedes Stativ.


Zum Pentagon. Nennt mal ein Beispiel wo ein Flugzeug vergleichbaren Typs gegen eine massive Felswand oder eine großes massives Gebäude geprallt ist und von dem dann noch was übrig geblieben ist? Und zwar nicht im "langsamen" Landeanflug sondern im mit abschicht schnellem Sturzflug.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Persönlich kenn ich auch keinen aber es gibt viele Feuerwehrleute die das gesagt haben.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Februar 2009)

*


Nuklon schrieb:



			3. Das Kerosin verbrannte vor dem Einschlag? Wie geht denn das(Beweise)
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*


Nuklon schrieb:


> *4. Das mit dem sauberen Einsturz hat ruyven_macaran auf der Vorseite plausibel erläutert. leider bringst du nur das Argument ein zweites mal, statt ihn zu wiederlegen oder neues zu bringen.*
> 
> 
> du bist leider nicht im geringsten über diesen Tag informiert, scheint dich auch nicht zu interessieren, gib dich mal ein zwei Tage mit der ganzen Thematik ab, ok ?
> ...


----------



## JOJO (11. Februar 2009)

Nun, beides könnte stimmen. Eben Verschwörung und Terrorrismus...

Ich habe einen Freund, der eine Passagiermaschine fliegt. Eben dieser sagte mir, das es sehr schwierig wäre, selbst für Piloten mit mehr als 2000 Flugstunden aus einer Kurve heraus präzise ein Haus zu treffen. Gerade die Piloten die das WTC anflogen, hatten gerade ein paar Stunden Flug und Simulator hinter sich.

Auch gab es eine Aussage, die da war:"Zum Zeitpunkt des Einschlags in das WTC, hat kein jüdischer Mitarbeiter im Haus gearbeitet!"

Wie dem auch sei, 3500 Menschen haben ihr Leben gelassen, tausende trauern noch heute um ihrere Angehörigen.

Wer die Schuld trägt, wird wohl niemand genau ermitteln können... schon gar nicht wir, denn uns wird vorgekautes über die Medien mitgeteilt.

Und was Kampfjets angeht, ich habe einen Bekannten, der war Hauptmann in Nörvenich, zuständig für Logstik und Versorgung von Kampfpiloten! Er sagte mal zu mir, was die treffen wollen, das treffen sie auch. Da schießt niemand eine 250000 Euro Rakete an einem Passagieflugzeug vorbei, und mit Bordkanonen ist ein so großes Ziel wahrlich nicht zu verfehlen, es sei denn, der Pilot ist blind...


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich sag nur soviel dazu : eine stahlkonstruktion wie die eines WTC *lächelt nur müde* über einen Jeteinschlag, und von einem so schönen und so sauberen Einsturz der beiden türme ganz zu schweigen, das gibt es nur bei einer sauberen Sprengung. Und wie soll brennendes Kerosin diese Stahlträger überhaupt zum schmelzen bringen ?


Nur mal zu deiner Info. 
Die Stahlträger sind nicht geschmolzen, sondern dessen Struktur ist durch die Hitze weich geworden und haben sich verformt. Dadurch war dann die Statik der Stahlkonstruktion vollkommen hinüber und die Türme sind eingestürzt.
Da war nix mit Sprengung, Raketeneinschlag oder dergleichen.


e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich will und kann es einfach nicht glauben, dass dieses Stahlgerüst die 300 meter bis ganz unten hin, auf sein Fundament so destabilisiert wurde, wie kann das möglich sein ?


Wie war das in Physik? Kraft = Masse mal Geschwindigkeit
Tausend Tonnen Geröll  + Fallgeschwindigkeit = sehr große Zerstörung


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu den Zeugenaussagen, speziell von den Feuerwehrleuten, die die multiplen kleinen explosionen unmittelbar vor den einstürzen live mitbekommen hatten, sie befanden sich teilweise nur 25-30 von den Türmen entfernt. Wieso waren in der Lobby alle Fenster zerstört und die Marmorplatten lösten sich von den Mauern ? Auch sicher nicht durch den einschlag, alle Fenster waren heil geblieben, nur die in der Lobby nicht....




Erst einmal sind nicht alle Fenster zerstört gewesen auch fliegen alle Trümmer der Flugzeuge und der Fassade eben nach unten vor/auf die Lobby und machen dort viel kaputt. Die Lobby ist teilweise eine art Glashaus/Wintergarten. 

YouTube - Firemen Hearing People Falling Through Glass - Jumping 9/11

Zum Thema informieren: Du solltest nicht nur YouTube und Co als Information nutzen. Das Video oben wird auch als Beweis für Explosionen genannt.


btw: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0312318/ die beste 9/11-Doku.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Zum Pentagon. Nennt mal ein Beispiel wo ein Flugzeug vergleichbaren Typs gegen eine massive Felswand oder eine großes massives Gebäude geprallt ist und von dem dann noch was übrig geblieben ist? Und zwar nicht im "langsamen" Landeanflug sondern im mit abschicht schnellem Sturzflug.


 
Warum war denn der Rasen total unbeschädigt ? Ich habe mir viele fotos vom Pentagon angesehen, man kann auf ihnen das Innere der Büro's im Zentrum des Einschlag's sehr gut erkennen, dort standen Pc's rum, nicht beschädigt, Monitore waren ganz geblieben, die Tapete an den Mauern, war nicht mal angeschwärzt, was bei einer solchen Kerosinexplosion und darauffolgendem Brand einfach unmöglich ist, das bizarrste war ein aufgeschlagenes Buch auf einem Podest, total unbeschädigt 

So einen minimalschaden richtet eher ein Marschflugkörper an

Oder wurden diese Bilder vielleicht manipuliert ? Was ist echt und was nicht ? Wer sagt die Wahrheit ?

Wieso beteuerte Bin Laden am 13 September, dass er es nicht gewesen sei, sowas sieht einem Staatsfeind N°1 nicht sehr ähnlich, oder wollte er die Arabischen Völker vor den Vergeltungsaktionen der USA schützen ?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Warum war denn der Rasen total unbeschädigt ? Ich habe mir viele fotos vom Pentagon angesehen, man kann auf ihnen das Innere der Büro's im Zentrum des Einschlag's sehr gut erkennen, dort standen Pc's rum, nicht beschädigt, Monitore waren ganz geblieben, die Tapete an den Mauern, war nicht mal angeschwärzt, was bei einer solchen Kerosinexplosion und darauffolgendem Brand einfach unmöglich ist, das bizarrste war ein aufgeschlagenes Buch auf einem Podest, total unbeschädigt



Zeig her die Fotos.




e-freak1 schrieb:


> Wieso beteuerte Bin Laden am 13 September, dass er es nicht gewesen sei, sowas sieht einem Staatsfeind N°1 nicht sehr ähnlich, oder wollte er die Arabischen Völker vor den Vergeltungsaktionen der USA schützen ?



Wie kommst du dadrauf?

Bin Laden selbst hatte sich in seinen Video-Botschaften zu den Anschlägen bekannt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (11. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Zeig her die Fotos.
> Wie kommst du dadrauf?
> Bin Laden selbst hatte sich in seinen Video-Botschaften zu den Anschlägen bekannt.


 
ich kann mal schauen, ob ich die fotos noch einmal finde... 

ich habe die videos alle bei youtube gesehen, es werden wohl so um die 50-70 gewesen sein, unter anderem auch den 2 1/2 stunden film "Loose Change", sowie auch eine slowmo einer überwachungskamera neben dem pentagon, dort ist ein kleines weisses objekt kurz vor dem Einschlag zu sehen, ich hätte schwören können, es war ein Marschflugkörper, ein Flugzeug sieht man auf jeden Fall nicht.

Ich erinnere mich dass man in Loose Change davon sprach dass Bin Laden seine Unschuld beteuerte, seine Führer hatten ihm zu diesem Zeitpunkt solche Aktionen einfach nicht erlaubt.

*EDIT : habs gefunden : *

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BmP2Vy8K0i0*

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsWZHKIg3Cs&feature=related*


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

Joa, ich hab die auch schon gesehen und ins Pentagon ist bestimmt kein flugzeug rein geflogen..


un da is das rein?


----------



## Oliver (11. Februar 2009)

Wo sind die Trümmer des Flugzeugs?


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wo sind die Trümmer des Flugzeugs?




Ja, wie Flug93 !=!=! Wo sind da eig. die Trümmer?
Selbst wenn das Flugzeug sich 13 meter in die  Erde gebohrt hätte, 
müsste das Heck noch raus gucken!


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Wurden zu Antimaterie oder gar dunkler Materie.


----------



## HeNrY (11. Februar 2009)

Naja, aber ein Marschflugkörper kann es auch nicht gewesen sein, so tief können die noch nicht fliegen ohne irgendwo gegen zu krachen ;D
(Dafür sind die Steuerungssysteme noch zu träge, selbst mit topographischen Karten...)

Habt ihr mal drei Stockwerke des WTC gesehen?
Die waren nur noch etwa einen Meter hoch - also bleibt von einem Flugzeug auch nicht mehr soo viel über, aber stimmt, etwas hätte man finden müssen.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Sogar von den Flugzeugen die ins WTC sind hat man Teile gefunden zB ganze Räder.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> ich hätte schwören können, es war ein Marschflugkörper, ein Flugzeug sieht man auf jeden Fall nicht.


Wenn es kein Flugzeug war... wo ist dann das entführte Flugzeug+Pasagiere abgeblieben? In Luft aufgelöst...?

Hier ist übrigends schön erklärt warum man kein komplettes Flugzeug ins Pentagon reinfliegen sieht:
Videoaufnahmen - Pentagon veröffentlicht Filme vom 11. September - Panorama - sueddeutsche.de


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

Und was ist mit den Passagieren von Flug93? 

Man , ich würd so gerne die Warheit wissen, omg
und wenn ich mal so nachdenke , dass war ja vor 8 Jahren da war ich  7 oder 8 Jahre..


----------



## Oliver (11. Februar 2009)

Ich bezog mich auf das Pentagon, wobei die Absturzstelle von Flug 93 auch "merkwürdig" aussieht, wenn man diese mit regulären Flugzeugabstürzen vergleicht. Inwiefern das Flugzeug in der Luft auseinanderbricht, wenn drauf geschossen wird, lässt sich als Laie natürlich schlecht einschätzen.

Edit: Interessant, dass es scheinbar beim Pentagon nur eine einzige Kamera gibt.


----------



## Mojo (11. Februar 2009)

Ich war in der 3. Klasse. Wir haben am Tag danach eine Gedenkminute ind er Schule eingelegt. Ich weiß auch noch als mein Vater in mein Zimmer kam und gesagt hat ich soll runterkommen und fernseh schaun es ist was schlimmes passiert und ich war doch gerade beim Lego spielen.


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist schon schlimm.
Was ich denke, dass Thermit in den Twintowers war...
Was war eig. mit WTC7 ? Das wurde sicherlich gesprengt.

Eine Woche vor dem Anschlag war doch auch so ein heck meck mit der Feuerwehr, die haben da doch iwas gemacht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Edit: Interessant, dass es scheinbar beim Pentagon nur eine einzige Kamera gibt.


Da wirds sicherlich noch ne ganze Armada davon geben.
Aber eben nicht an diesem Punkt. 
Irgendwo hab ich es auch mal gelesen das diese Kamera auch gar nicht groß für Sicherheitsrelevante Aufnahmen gedacht war. Auf deutsch, es war/ist eine 0815 Kamera, und daher nur die paar Bilder in der Sekunde.


----------



## Oliver (11. Februar 2009)

Ich werfe mal wild Zahlen in den Raum ^^ :

Laut der verlinkten Spiegel-News nahm die Kamera 2 Bilder pro Sekunde auf. Angenommen das Flugzeug flog 1.000 km/h, was meines Wissens nach sehr viel für ein Flugzeug dieser Größe ist.

Das wären 1.000.000 m/h und 277 m/s. Damit das Flugzeug also innerhalb einer halben Sekunde (Kamera: 2 Bilder pro Sekunde) den Bildbereich durchquert, muss die Entfernung also mehr als 500 Meter betragen. Ich kann Entfernungen nicht sonderlich gut abschätzen. Müsste jemand mal das Video auseinandernehmen und analysieren. Wenn das Pentagon wirklich 24 Meter hoch ist, lässt sich die ungefähre Entfernung ja bestimmen und somit auch die Geschwindigkeit des Objektes, das man nur kurz sieht.

Edit: Unglücklich ausgedrückt, die Entfernung zwischen Pentagon und Objekt darf natürlich maximal 2 * 277 Meter betragen, ansonsten würde man das Objekt auf einem weiteren Bild vor dem Aufprall sehen. Das zeigt oder widerlegt natürlich gar nichts. Wenn man allerdings die Entfernung dieser beiden Punkte kennt, lässt sich die Minimalgeschwindigkeit des Objektes bestimmen. Minimal deshalb, weil es in einem Bild nur kurz erkennbar ist und im nächsten (0,5 Sekunden später) bereits in Flammen aufgeht, also unbestimmte Zeit dazwischen das Pentagon getroffen haben muss.


----------



## Uziflator (11. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Da wirds sicherlich noch ne ganze Armada davon geben.
> Aber eben nicht an diesem Punkt.
> Irgendwo hab ich es auch mal gelesen das diese Kamera auch gar nicht groß für Sicherheitsrelevante Aufnahmen gedacht war. Auf deutsch, es war/ist eine 0815 Kamera, und daher nur die paar Bilder in der Sekunde.



Komisch das man fürs Pentagon nur so 08/15 Cams benutzt und vorallem so wenig,wäre ja so als hätte das Weißehaus nur 3 Kameras.
In einen so bedeutenden Gebäude müsste weit aus bessere technik zum einsatz kommenn.


----------



## Pokerclock (11. Februar 2009)

Ich kam damals von der Schule, da hatte meine Mutter bereits das Fernsehen angeschaltet und die erste Boing war ins WTC geflogen. Den zweiten hatte ich "live" gesehen im Fernsehen. Peter Klöppel hatte bereits gemutmaßt, was es den hätte sein können. Genau in dem Moment flog die zweite Boing in des Gebäude rein. Da ist ihm die Spucke weggeblieben. Selbst ich mit meinem zynischen Denken habe da nur ein "OHA" raus gebracht.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (11. Februar 2009)

Uziflator schrieb:


> Komisch das man fürs Pentagon nur so 08/15 Cams benutzt und vorallem so wenig,wäre ja so als hätte das Weißehaus nur 3 Kameras.
> In einen so bedeutenden Gebäude müsste weit aus bessere technik zum einsatz kommenn.


Die Kamera war nur für die Überwachung des Parkplatzes besimmt. Ist dort vieleicht kein Sicherheitsbereich wo man dann hochwertigere Kameras einsetzt.
Und die Überwachungskameras damals 2001 waren nun auch nicht gerade auf dem Stand von heute. 
Sieht man ja auch an dieser Kamera die da benutzt wurde - zwei Bilder pro Sekunde - ist bei weiten nicht viel.


----------



## BamBuchi (11. Februar 2009)

Ja, gut.. 



Wenn man jetzt mal denken würde, es wäre kein Flugzeug sondern etwas anderes, was ist dann mit den Passagieren und Piloten passiert, wie Spam_Bot schon sagte?
Ich denke auch nicht das es ein Flugzeug war.


----------



## Oliver (11. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die Kamera war nur für die Überwachung des Parkplatzes besimmt. Ist dort vieleicht kein Sicherheitsbereich wo man dann hochwertigere Kameras einsetzt.
> Und die Überwachungskameras damals 2001 waren nun auch nicht gerade auf dem Stand von heute.
> Sieht man ja auch an dieser Kamera die da benutzt wurde - zwei Bilder pro Sekunde - ist bei weiten nicht viel.



Du willst tatsächlich behaupten, dass rund um ein so sicherheitskritisches Gebäude nur eine einzige Kamera auf dem Parkplatz steht, die zudem noch mit 2 Bildern pro Sekunde aufnimmt? Da hatte 2001 ja jedes Provinzparkhaus mehr Kameras..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Wenn man jetzt mal denken würde, es wäre kein Flugzeug sondern etwas anderes, was ist dann mit den Passagieren und Piloten passiert, wie Spam_Bot schon sagte?


Rrrrr.... oje. Da hats einer für Ernst genommen
Das war nur rein Zynisch gemeint:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Flugzeug war... wo ist dann das entführte Flugzeug+Pasagiere abgeblieben? In Luft aufgelöst...?


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

Dann müsstem man aber mindestens noch Knochen finden müssen, die Temperatur war einfach nicht hoch genug das Knochen verbrennen könnten.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Du willst tatsächlich behaupten, dass rund um ein so sicherheitskritisches Gebäude nur eine einzige Kamera auf dem Parkplatz steht, die zudem noch mit 2 Bildern pro Sekunde aufnimmt? Da hatte 2001 ja jedes Provinzparkhaus mehr Kameras..


Da werden sicherlich noch mehrere Kameras sein die diesen Parkplatz plus Ein-/Ausfahrt überwachen.
Und das es eine Kamera war die nur diese zwei Bilder in der Sekunde macht kann man in jedem News Bericht diesbezüglich nachlesen.
Und das dieser Parkplatz kein sicherheitsrelevanter Bereich ist hatte ich mal gehört oder gelesen - ist schon eine Ewigkeit her - und von daher bitte nicht unbedingt Glauben


----------



## Oliver (12. Februar 2009)

Es geht ja nicht darum, dass die Kamera totaler Müll ist, sondern, dass rund um das Pentagon nicht mehr Kameras platziert sind, die auf den Bereich rund umd as Pentagon gerichtet sind. Regierungsgebäude werden videotechnisch äußerst gut überwacht. Soll ja schließlich nicht jeder reinspazieren können.

Wie auch immer. Theorien gibt es viele, klären werden sich die Vorfälle vermutlich nie. Am schwierigsten kann ich glauben, dass WTC 7 so zusammenfällt wie es zusammenfällt, selbst wenn es von Trümmern getroffen wurde.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

Vieleicht ist es trotz allem Anschein sehr gut mit Kameras überwacht. Vieleicht hat man auch Aufnahmen bewusst zurückgehalten weil diese eventuell keine relevanten Aufnahmen des Geschehens zeigen.


----------



## rabensang (12. Februar 2009)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die US-Regierung dafür verantwortlich. Vielleicht brauchten sie einfach nur einen Grund in den Irak einzufallen um diesen zu kontrollieren. 

Denn einiges ist noch unschlüssig und sehr uneinschätzbar. 

Ich mag das Verhalten und Handeln dieser Regierung nicht. Die USA denkt sich seit mehr als 60Jahren als Weltmacht und lenkt die anderen Staaten wie es gerade passt.


----------



## JOJO (12. Februar 2009)

Nur mal so was da passiert ist...

Nehmen wir mal 250m/s = 900km/h an Fluggeschwindigkeit
Gewicht bei runden 60000kg

Allg. gültig für kinetische Energie E = m * v²/2

E = (60000kg * 250m/s²)/ 2

E = 1875000000 J

1 J/s = 1 Watt/s

1 MW (Megawatt) = 1000000 J/s

Bei gegebener Masse und Geschwindigkeit, wurden zum Zeitpunkt des Aufpralls eine Energie von 1875 MW frei!

Ich glaube kaum, das hier etwas stehen gebleiben wäre...

Edit: In PS Zahlen: ~ 2,55 Millionen PS


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Was sagst du zu den Zeugenaussagen, speziell von den Feuerwehrleuten, die die multiplen kleinen explosionen unmittelbar vor den einstürzen live mitbekommen hatten, sie befanden sich teilweise nur 25-30 von den Türmen entfernt. Wieso waren in der Lobby alle Fenster zerstört und die Marmorplatten lösten sich von den Mauern ? Auch sicher nicht durch den einschlag, alle Fenster waren heil geblieben, nur die in der Lobby nicht....



Also wenn ich dich richtig interpretiere, dann willst du behaupten, dass das WTC so stabil war, dass man 30 Stockwerke WTC von oben drauf schmeißen kann, ohne dass der Rest einstürzt - okay, nehmen wir sowas abstruses mal für einen Moment an:
Deine Alternativhypothese scheint zu sein, dass das Fundament der Türme gesprengt wurde und sie daraufhin eingestürzt sind.

Da frag ich mich doch: Wenn die so verdammt stabil sind - was stört es, wenn unten was fehlt? Vielleicht gerät die ganze Geschichte ins Kippen, aber sie bricht nicht von oben her in sich zusammen.
Dafür werden normalerweise alle 5-20m Sprengungen vorgenommen...



e-freak1 schrieb:


> *
> 
> 
> Nuklon schrieb:
> ...


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wo sind die Trümmer des Flugzeugs?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YVDdjLQkUV8
Da werden am Ende auch bilder der Trümmer gezeigt. Viel davon wird auch im Gebäude hängen. Zumal man nicht vergessen darf, dass die Flugzeuge beim Aufprall explodiert sind. Bei den meisten "normalen" Flugzeugabstürzen knallt die Maschine auf den Boden, pflügt durch die Erde, Tragflächen brechen, Treibstoff verbrennt usw. aber es explodiert nicht schlagartig, weil der Pilot ja tut was er kann. die flugzeuge am 9.11 rasten ungebremst gegen Gebäude und wurden beim aufprall nahezu vaporisiert. Das waren vollgetankte Kerosinbomben, es ging nicht darum, dass Flugzeug als Rammbock zu benutzen (sinnlos wegen Leichtbauweise), sondern die Sprengkraft des explodierenden Treibstoffs zu nutzen.

Recht anschaulich ist auch:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cddIgb1nGJ8

Siehe dazu auch Scientists and engineers simulate jet colliding with World Trade Center



> "Current findings from the simulation have identified the destruction of 11 columns on the 94th floor, 10 columns on the 95th floor and nine columns on the 96th floor," he said. "This is a major insight. When you lose close to 25 percent of your columns at a given level, the building is significantly weakened and vulnerable to collapse."



Sehr interessant ist in meinen Augen übrigens die Tatsache, dass viele hier sagen "So wie in der offiziellen Version kann es nicht gewesen sein", dann aber weder eine in sich schlüssige Alternative haben, noch irgendwelche Beweise die auf etwas anderes hindeuten.

Manchmal ist halt die naheliegenste Theorie die richtige: Man sieht Flugzeuge gegen Häuser crashen, man sieht Häuser brennen, einstürzen, findet Häuserteile und Flugzeugteile, aber keine Hinweise auf weitere Sprengkörper in den Gebäuden. Dann gab es vermutlich auch keine. Ende der Geschichte.

Wobei, würde es denn einen Unterschied machen? War ja schonmal geplant, das WTC zu sprengen, die Terroristen wurden aber rechtzeitig festgenommen. vielleicht hatten El Kaida Leute ja als Plan B noch sprengstoff in den Towern versteckt? Ändert halt nichts am Ergebnis.

Der Grund, warum die Tower in sich zusammenfielen und nicht kippten, ist vermutlich im Design zu finden: Manhattan ist eine sehr dichtbesiedelte Gegend, da will man vermutlich nicht, dass bei einer Katastrophe wie einem Hochhausbrand ein Wolkenkratzer kippen und auf benachbarte Gebäude fallen kann. Das wird sicher auch bei der Planung berücksichtigt, nehme ich an.

Auf Verschwörungstheorien zum 11. September 2001 ? Wikipedia finden sich diverse Verschwörungstheorien und belegte Argumente für und wider diese Behauptungen. Fakt ist wohl, dass viele Zeitungsmeldungen und "Experten" hier und da Fakten erfunden und blumig ausgeschmückt haben, um ihre Thesen glaubhafter zu gestalten. Glaube und Wahrheit decken sich hier nicht unbedingt. 


Ich persönlich glaube da nicht an die ultimative Illuminatenverschwörung. Ein Anschlag dieser Größenordnung durch die Regierung wäre wohl kaum geheimzuhalten, da wären zu viele Leute involviert. Und man würde den Schaden genau dosieren wollen und sich daher ein berechenbareres Ziel wählen. Bei der flugzeugaktion ist ja die Chance gegeben, dass das eigentliche ziel verfehlt wird usw. So ein Risiko gehen nur Attentäter ein, die größtmöglichen Schaden wollen und dabei flexibel sind, Hauptsache irgendwas wird zerstört.

So etwas wie die Kennedy-ermordung (hatte ich hier schonmal erwähnt) traue ich dem CIA bzw. ein paar Drahtzieherin schon zu, dass ist medienwirksam, organisatorisch überschaubar, vertuschbar usw.
Aber nicht Anschläge in dieser Form, auch nicht, um einen Krieg anzufangen. Das wäre nicht wirtschaftlich.


----------



## insekt (12. Februar 2009)

Ich war noch einen Monat bevor die Türme eingestürzt sind selber oben drauf. War ganz schön heftig als ich aus der Schule kam und hörte "Jet rast in WTC", da dachte ich so ne F16 oder sowas hätte sich verirrt, aber das?

Die Frage die sich die Leute stellen sollten welche eine Verschwörung von Seiten der Regierung vermuten: Welches Motiv?
Mit dem Irak-Krieg hatte das überhaupt nichts zu tun, die sind anschließend zu Osama nach Afghanistan einmarschiert. Also auch kein Öl.
Es gibt schlicht und ergreifend keinen Grund 3500 Menschen sterben zu lassen, das größte Wahrzeichen New Yorks und das Symbol für die Macht des freien Welthandels auf so abstruse und riskante Weise dem Erdboden gleich zu machen UND zusätzlich das Pentagon zu zerbomben.

Eine kleine Bombe im Pentagon und ein gefälschte Bekennung hätte völlig ausgereicht um WAS AUCH IMMER zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Flugzeug war... wo ist dann das entführte Flugzeug+Pasagiere abgeblieben? In Luft aufgelöst...?
> 
> Hier ist übrigends schön erklärt warum man kein komplettes Flugzeug ins Pentagon reinfliegen sieht:
> Videoaufnahmen - Pentagon veröffentlicht Filme vom 11. September - Panorama - sueddeutsche.de


 
schau dir einfach mal den Film Loose Change an, dort wird berichtet dass das Flugzeug gegen 11h30 auf einem anderen Flughafen gelandet sei, und dann in ein NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde !

Unglaublich ? Oder wahr ? Sicherlich schwer zu beweisen 

*Die Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder, wer erinnert sich noch an die Vorgeschichte des Golfkrieg's, der am 17/1/1991 als Operation Desert Storm begann ?*

Die USA hatten B- und C- Waffen an das irakische Regime geliefert, mit denen Saddam von 80 bis 88 einen brutalen Krieg gegen den Iran führte. Am 16/5/8 bombardierte Hussein die Bevölkerung im Norden Irak's mit Nervengas !!!! Es gab über *5000 tote* alleine an diesem Tag.

*Die USA jedoch, die damals gleichzeitig Leute wie Bin Ladan und Milosevic unterstützten, protestierten überhaupt nicht !*

Derweil bleib Saddam in US Gnaden, dies änderte sich erst nach Iraks Invasion in Kuwait anfang 08/90. Auf einmal wurde Hussein von der USA als inbegriff des Bösen bezeichnet. Bush senior forderte daraufhin eine kriegerische Intervention der USA in Kuwait und Irak. Die Öffentlichkeit jedoch machte da nicht mit, zu offensichtlich waren die Interessen des Ölmilliardär's Bush senior.

*Am 11/9/90 hielt Bush eine Rede, in der er zum ersten mal vor grossem Publikum über die Neue Weltordnung [NWO] sprach.*

Die Kriegsbereitschaft der US Bevölkerung flammte schlagartig auf, als am 10/10/90 ein 15 jähriges Mädchen dem Menschenrechtsausschuss des US Kongresses vorgeführt wurde. Dieses Mädchen, das nur unter dem Namen "Nayirah vorgestellt wurde, berichtete, es habe in einem Spital in Kuwait Freiwilligendienst geleistet und habe dabei als Augenzeugin gesehen, wie irakische Soldaten Baby's aus dem Brutkasten nahmen, und auf den Boden warfen.

Bush senior wiederholte diese Story oftmals und erwähnte dabei die Zahl von 312 Kindern, die auf diese weise umkamen. Auch Amnesty International erwähnte diesen Fall in ihrem Bericht vom 19/12/90.

*Kurze Zeit später wurde bekannt, dass "man" dieses Mädchen vor dem Kongress unter falschem Namen Unwahres hatte sagen lassen. Nayirah wurde dann als die Tochter des Botschafter's von Kuwait in den USA indentifiziert !!!*

Im April 1991 dementierte auch Amnesty International diese Horrorstory !

*Dies ist eine historisch erwiesene Lüge der Us Mächte, wer auch immer hinter ihnen steht*

*>>>>* *Wer zog zu dem Zeitpunkt der Anschläge einen Nutzen daraus ?* 

Im Sommer 2001 wurden gegenüber den USA und Israel weltweit sehr kritische Stimmen laut. Dies gipfelte in der Rassismus Konferenz von Südafrika, wo die USA und Israel des Rassismus beschuldigt wurden.

Im Durban Abschlussprotokoll wurde festgehalten dass sklavenhandel ein Verstoss gegen die Menschlichkeit ist. Dies war Rückendeckung für die Forderungen, dass die USA vielen Ländern der dritten Welt Raparationszahlungen für die jahrhunderte lange Sklaverei leisten müssen, nachdem US-jüdische Weltorganisationen für die Verfolgungen im 2. Weltkrieg erfolgreich immense Zahlungen eingefordert hatten.

Die USA und Israel verliessen die Konferenz aus Protest gegen diese angeblichen antisemitischen Tendenzen.
Die Öffentlichkeit war auf die US-Machtpolitik aufmerksam geworden, und protestierte ihrerseits. Das amerikanische und israelische Image war auf einem Tiefpunkt angelangt, und der unter dubiosen Verhältnissen an die Macht gekommene Präsi Bush junior war weltweit Zielscheibe von Spott.

*Für islamische Terroristen wäre es der dümmste moment gewesen, im September irgendwelche Anschläge zu verüben.*

Was jedoch die USA und proisraelische Kräfte in dieser phase brauchten, war ein islamischer Anschlag, der die USA in die Opferrolle bringt und das Blatt schlagartig wendet ! Und genau das geschah am 11/9 mit dem gewünschten Effekt : *die USA und die gesamte westliche Welt wurde vereint im Kampf gegen den Terrorismus.*

Schon in der ersten Stunde nach den Anschlägen verkündete Bush junior, es seien islamische Terroristen gewesen, Nicht nur ihnen, sondern auch den Ländern, die ihnen Unterschlupf gewährten, erkläre die USA nun den Krieg !!
*Zu diesem Zeitpunkt gab es aber noch nicht die geringsten Bweise, und trotzdem machte Bush überschnell Aussagen von solch weltpolitischer Tragweite*

Voll krass dann auch Bush's aussage am 4/12/01 , was er denn gefühlt hatte, nachdem er von Anschlägen gehört hatte : 

*"I was sitting outside the classroom waiting to go in, and i saw an airplane hit the tower ... The TV was obviously on. *

*And I used to fly myself, and y said, well, there's one terrible pilot. I said, it must have been an horrible accident".*

Man stelle sich das mal vor : der Präsiden der Weltmacht USA sieht dass ein Jet in das US Wahrzeichen fliegt, er aber geht seelenruhig nach plan in das schulzimmer und lässt sich eine neue Leselernmethode erklären. Er meint dies sei ein Unfall aufgrund eines schrecklichen piloten !!!!

Seit jeher herrscht über NYC ein flugverbot, und kein Passagierjetpilot würde jemals in einem WTC Turm fliegen !! 
Alleine schon diese Erklärung von Bush war sehr fadenscheinig !

Zwischen den beiden Einschlägen vergingen 18 minuten. Bush wartete, dann wurde er empfangen, in die Schule und in das Schulzimmer begleitet, wo er die Kinder traf und sich die Erklärungen anhörte. 

*>>>>Wie lange dauerte all dies ?*

Bestimmt 10-15 minuten, eine sehr schnelle Abfolge der Programmpunkte vorausgesetzt. Dies würde bedeuten, dass das, was Bush auf dem Bildschirm sah, höchstens 3-8 minuten nach dem ersten Hit ausgestrahlt wurde. Aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt sendete noch keine TV-Station Bilder des ersten Einschlags. Was hatte Bush also gesehen ?

Auf der Website www.apfn.org lautet ein Kommentar : Wenn wir davon ausgehen müssen. dass ein Geheimdienst diese Terroranschläge ausführen liess, höchst wahrscheinlich die CIA, dann ist es auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Drahtzieher wollten, dass Bush das "schuldig machende" Vorauswissen hatte. Sah er also eine interne CIA-live übertragung im TV Set seiner Präsi Limo ? (Man erinnere sich, dass sein Vater einst Chef der CIA war)

*>>>> : warum diese aussergewöhnlich leeren Flugzeuge ?*

*AA 077 : 289 plätze, 64 passagiere (3/4 leer)*
*AA 011 : 351 plätze, 92 passagiere (fast zu 3/4 leer)*
*UA 175 : 351 plätze, 65 passagiere (4/5 leer)*
*UA 093 : 289 plätze, 45 passagiere, (4/5 leer)*

So wären die Airlines bestimmt sehr schnell pleite, alle Flüge mit weniger als 50% belegung werden generell abgesagt oder mit Flügen anderer Gesellschaften kombiniert, die Gründe dafür sind wohl jedem klar. Speziell dies waren Langstreckenflüge, von der Ostküste nach Kalifornien.

Es kommt normalerweise nie vor dass Flugzeuge bis 75-80 % leer sind ! Die mittlere Flugzeugauslastung betrug hier bei den vier Jets bei knapp 21% !!! *Quelle : DeGand*

Sehr dubios auch die Theorien über die explodierenden Kerosintanks, die laut vielen Berichten die Stahlträger zum schmelzen brachten, dieser Stahl schmilzt erst bei 1300 °, Verbrennungen von Kohlenwasserstoffen wie Kerosin bringen jedoch nur Temperaturen von maximal 800°, *und das auch nur unter optimalen Brennbedingungen, die eine Stahl und Asbest Konstruktion nicht bietet.*

Die Feuerwehrleute als Experten gingen nur in die Türme hoch, weil sie von der Erfahrung her wussten, dass für sie keine Gefahr bestünde. Es ist bewiesen, dass der erste Stosstrupp unter Leitung von Orio Palmer und Ronald Bucca bis in den 78ten Stock vorgedrungen waren, dh bis zur Einschlagstelle. Sie berichteten jedoch nicht von 1300° heissem Feuer, und sie sahen auch keine Einsturzgefahr, weshalb sie Verstärkung anforderten. Minuten später stürzte der Turm in sich zusammen !!!

*Erst monate später durften die Familien dieser Männer die Tonaufnahmen des Funkverkehr's hören, jedoch unter Eid, dass sie mit niemandem über den Inhalt sprechen !!!*

*>>>>Schnelle Vernichtung von Beweismaterial :*

Wenn tatsächlich Sprengungen und nicht die Flugzeugeinschläge diesen *totalen Einsturz* verursachten, dann müsste dies bei den Trümmern zu sehen sein. Doch genau dieseUntersuchung fand nie statt. Im Gegenteil, die Trümmer wurden durch irgenwelche Anordnungen schnellstens beseitigt, bevor eine Untersuchungskomission zu Werke gehen konnte !!!

William A. Manning, der Chefredakteur des Fire Magazine, der amerikanischen Feuerwehr-Fachzeitschrift, nannte dies öffentlich eine *"Zerstörung von Beweismaterial" *

Am 3/3/2002 berichtete die Wissenschaftskomission des Repräsentantenhaus, dass die Untersuchungen behindert würden, wiel *"einige wichtige Stahlreste verschwunden waren, bevor die ersten Ermittler überhaupt am Unglücksort eintrafen"*

*Die Firma "Metal Management", war alleine für die Beseitigung der Stahtrümmer verantwortlich. Allein nach Shanghai wurden über 50.000 Tonnen geborstene Stahträger als Altmetall verkauft. Mit ihrem prompten Dienst verdiente diese berufene Firma nebenbei rund drei Millionen Dollar !*

*>>>>Das WTC war ungewöhnlich leer !!*

Im WTC waren sonst normalerweise 50.000 Personen und mehr anwesend. Hätten fanatische Terroriste einen solch aufwendigen Schlag geplant, um "verfluchte Kapitaliste, Imperialisten und Juden" zu vernichten, hätten sie ihren Angriff nicht auf neune Uhr morgen's angesetzt, wo die Türme noch relativ leer sind und vor allem die höheren Ränge noch nicht anwesend sind.

Anfänglich war von Zehntausenden Toten die Rede, doch die Zahlen wurden schnell reduziert. Neun Monate später wurden die Zahl erneut nach unten korrigiert : am 8-9/1/02 waren es noch 2893 Menschen die den Tod gefunden hatten, inklusive die 157 Passagiere plus Besatzung und die rund 300 Feuerwehrleute. Das ergibt "nur" 1200 Menschen pro WTC Turm. Schlimm genug, aber es bleibt die Tabu-rage : wo waren all die anderen ?

Im Anschluss an die Anschläge hiess es, das WTC sei für die arabische Welt die Hochburg der jüdisch-zionistischen Wirtschaftsweltmacht und deshalb das logische Hauptziel eines Angriffes. *Doch wieviele Vertreter dieser Kreise befanden sich in den beiden Türmen unter den beklagenswerten Opfern ?*


*>>>>Am 17/9/01 strahlte CBS ihre Sendung "60minutes" aus :*

Darin wurde berichtet, dass hochrangige Personen aus dem Umkreis der Regierung und derCIA kurz vor dem 11/9 ihre Airline Aktien verkauften. Offiziell hiess es, die Spur dieser Börsengewinne werde verfolgt, aber es geschah nie, und das Thema wurde in den Medien nicht mehr besprochen.

Unabhängige Investoren fanden heraus, wer einer der Hauptaktiven in dieser Börsenaffaire war :

*der amtierende "Executive Director" der CIA, ein Herr namens A. Krongard !!*


*>>>>Was bedeutet dies nun alles ?*

Bei den Anschlägen vom 11/9 handelt es sichnicht um einen Angriff auf die USA, wie immer wieder gesagt wurde, sondern um einen *Angriff auf die Demokratie und die Verfassung*

*Wurden die beiden Türme gezielt gesprengt und die Flugzeuge als vordergründliche Ursache für diesen weltbewegenden Abbruch eingesetzt - ein teuflischer Geniestreich vor den Augen der ganzen Welt, um damit verschiedenste kurz-und langfristige Ziele auf eine Schlag zu erreichen ?*

Auf jeden Fall zeigen die vielen offensichtlichen Spuren : dieser Satans akt wurde geplant und durchgeführt von höchster Stelle, die über unbegrenzte Finanzen, Geheimdienstverbindungen und über irregeleitete Kamikaze-Handlanger verfügt. 

Durch diese menschenverachtenden Anschläge sollten die politischen und gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse unserer Welt unter dem Vorwand von Terrorbekämpfung und Sicherheit radikal verändert werden, ganz nebenbei auch verbunden mit taktischen Gewinnen in den Bereichen Drogenhandel und Öl.

*In den USA setzt sich die Regierung wieder und wieder über die Verfassung hinweg und setzt sie faktisch ausser Kraft, unter dem Vorwand von Sicherheit und Anti-Terror Gesetzen werden Bürgerrechte beschnitten, Globalisierung und totalitäre Kontrolle werden vorangetrieben.*

Mfg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> schau dir einfach mal den Film Loose Change an, dort wird berichtet dass das Flugzeug gegen 11h30 auf einem anderen Flughafen gelandet sei, und dann in ein NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde !
> 
> Unglaublich ? Oder wahr ?
> 
> Mfg


Ich glaube eher an Tatsachen wie diese Aufnahmen der Überwachungskamera als an irgendwelchen Filmen wo Behauptungen von fanatischen Verschwörungstheoretikern schön geredet werden


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> schau dir einfach mal den Film Loose Change an, dort wird berichtet dass das Flugzeug gegen 11h30 auf einem anderen Flughafen gelandet sei, und dann in ein NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde !
> Mfg


Und die Passagiere der Maschine haben sie geblitzdingst, damit sie alles vergessen und anschließend in Alaska angesiedelt, um das Ganze zu vertuschen? Ne, ist klar, Mulder. 

Der Loose Change Film ist eine genauso subjektive Propaganda wie Fahrenheit 9/11 von Michael Moore. Fakten, die nicht ins Verschwörungsbild passen, werden verschwiegen oder durch Un- und Halbwahrheiten ersetzt. Wer das alles für bare Münze nimmt, ist selber schuld.


----------



## insekt (12. Februar 2009)

Noch so eine tolle Eigenart von euch Verschwörungstheoretikern.
Ihr geht immer nur auf die Aussagen ein zu denen ihr gerade irgendwelche abstrusen Fantasien/Behauptungen parat habt die ihr dann mit einem Film untermauern könnt der eure Meinung dadurch stützt dass er die Behauptung für wahr deklariert. 

Andere Aussagen, die die Säulen der eigenen Meinung ernsthaft ins Wanken bringen könnten werden einfach ausgeblendet und ignoriert.


----------



## Nuklon (12. Februar 2009)

rabensang schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die US-Regierung dafür verantwortlich. Vielleicht brauchten sie einfach nur einen Grund in den Irak einzufallen um diesen zu kontrollieren.
> 
> Denn einiges ist noch unschlüssig und sehr uneinschätzbar.
> 
> Ich mag das Verhalten und Handeln dieser Regierung nicht. Die USA denkt sich seit mehr als 60Jahren als Weltmacht und lenkt die anderen Staaten wie es gerade passt.


Um einen dieser Staaten zu "lenken" reißen sie die absoluten Symbole dieser Politik selbst ein. Natürlich. 
Den Afghanistankrieg haben sie nur zur Täuschung unternommen, dort mehrere hundert Milliarden Dollar investiert, um dann in den Irak einzufallen.
Außerdem zieht sich die US-Armee ja langsam aus dem Irak zurück und wo verstärkt sie sich? Im öl- und mineralienreichen Afghanistan.

Die USA sind eine Weltmacht und versuchen die Welt nach ihren Wünschen zu gestalten und jemand hat sich auf drastische Art gewehrt. Demenstprechent sie sie indirekt natürlich verantwortlich, würden sowas aber nie gewollt haben.
Das Geheimdienste und die Regierung natürlich ihre gesamten geheimdienstlichen Sachen dabei nicht auf den Tisch legen würden, die jahrelang so gut wie Keinen interessiert haben, ist natürlich völlig klar.
Diese Tatsache zieht aber genau diesen Raum für Spekulationen nach sich, den wir hier erleben. 


e-freak1 schrieb:


> Noch eine Frage : *Wer zog zu dem Zeitpunkt der Anschläge einen Nutzen ?*
> Mfg


Die USA, die mit zwei Kriegen, die ihnen über eine Billion Dollar, Rekordverschuldungen und Wirtschaftsverwerfungen gebracht hat, sicherlich nicht.

-------------------------------------------

Nach 14 Seiten diversen Diskussionen bin ich leicht erheitert, wie einige versuchen an einem Terroranschlag etwas Verschwörungstechnisches zu finden, aber nicht gewillt sind erst einmal den unerklärlichen Löchern in den Kassen ihrer Rathäuser nachzugehen. Ich finde den Arbeitsaufwand den einige hier zum erkennen von "Beweisen" suchen sehr respektabel, frage mich jedoch, ob es nichts wichtigeres im Leben für diese gibt.


----------



## schrotflinte56 (12. Februar 2009)

Fakt ist das private personen/konzerne, vom anschlag bis zum einmarsch im irak und darüber hinaus, eine menge PROFIT gemacht haben.
das fängt an bei der versicherung des WTC, exklusiv rechte im irak für exxon mobil und findet seinen höhepunkt bei der rüstungsindustrie die dabei ist die munitionslager wieder aufzufüllen nachdem der alte mist endlich mal abgefeuert werden konnte

mfg


----------



## NOOKYN (12. Februar 2009)

Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber ich hoffe das es das Video nicht schon gibt:

Dailymotion - Unter falscher Flagge - Independent Dokumentarfilm, ein Video von NuoViso. 911, false, fla, 11., doku

Wirklich sehr empfehlenswert, für alle die es nicht verstehen können, oder einfach unschlüssig sind!

Was ich auch wirklich genial finde: 

Operation Iraqi Liberation, nehmt nur die Anfangsbuchstaben von jedem Wort = O.I.L

So wird die Operation der USA im Irak genannt. Zufall?

Es stimmt einfach zuviel nicht bei der Geschichte! Außerdem würde es meiner Meinung nach sehr zu den USA passen, das sie so etwas bringen!


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Februar 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Die USA, die mit zwei Kriegen, die ihnen über eine Billion Dollar, Rekordverschuldungen und Wirtschaftsverwerfungen gebracht hat, sicherlich nicht.


 
Es ging den Bush Regierungen bis jetzt nie um die USA, die Wirtschaft oder die Verfassung, ich sag mal, das ist denen ziemlich egal gewesen, Staatsschulden interessieren die nicht im geringsten, vielmehr geht es um Öl, mächtige Waffendeals, die drogenkomponente nicht zu verachten, seitdem die CIA, als Antwort auf die russiche Invasion 1979 in Afghanistan die dortigen Rebellen unterstützte, wurde dieses Land zum weltgrössten Rohstofflieferanten für Opiate. Das Taliban Regime jedoch versagte zunehmend die Kooperation und wurde selbsherrlich. 

Wahnsinnig viel Geld floss in die Taschen von Öl milliardär Bush Senior und seinen Kumpel's aus Texas, und vielen anderen Beteiligten weltweit, wieso wohl haben diese Leute Bush junior überhaupt die Chance gegeben, Präsi zu werden ?

*@FATAL1TY : *interessantes Video, kannte ich noch nicht, den Auftritt des Mädchens, das von den angeblich so schrecklichen Taten der Irakischen Soldaten berichtet, hab ich ich meinem vorherigen Post auch schon erwähnt, eine wahrlich historische Lüge.

Das mit der "Doomsday" Maschine ist bewiesen, dieses Ding war in der Luft !!

der film dauert wohl länger, ich schau mir die 2te hälfte später noch an

Am schrecklichsten finde ich dass die USA es immer wieder fertigbringen, die Welt zu belügen.

*Ich bin und bleibe der Meinung, dass der 9/11 ein "Inside Job" war.*

Mfg


----------



## JOJO (12. Februar 2009)

Die Frage die sich stellt, was sind Terroristen, was ist ihr Antrieb?

Folgendes Scenario

Ein Agressor fällt in Deutschland ein (was ja kein Problem darstellt, da unsere Soldaten im Ausland sind), nun wird per Dekret verfügt, dass:

- keine Religion mehr ausgeübt werden darf
- Industrie und Betriebe Daten offenlegen
- Meldepflicht für jeden besteht
- Ausgangssperren
- Verfolgung von Minderheiten
- Hunger, Not und eingeschränkte med. Versorgung
- Ausbeutung von Bodenschätzen
- einfrieren von Kapitalvermögen
- Handelsembargo
- Absetzen der Regierung und Zwangsherrschaft

ergo Tod und Elend

Da wären wir schnell zurück bei den Untergrundkämpfern des 2.WK in Deutschland und anektierten Staaten des 3. Reiches...

Diese wurden und werden heute noch nicht gewürdigt (na gut in Berlin nach 50 Jahren eine Gedenktafel!!!)

Eben diese wären heute Terroristen!

denn wer von uns würde stillschweigend dulden, das unsere Kinder verhungern müßten oder gar die Frauen vergewaltigt!?

Was sind nun Terrorristen? Jene die ihr Land gegen Agressoren mit jedem Mittel verteidigen, oder geisteskranke Irrläufer, die nicht wissen was sie tun!?

*Nicht das ich hiermit Terror befürworte, es gibt andere Mittel und Wege, zu denen diese kranke Welt einfach nicht mehr fähig ist.*


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

@e-freak1

Irgendwo bemerkt man das Du für die USA nur absoluten Hass empfindest.
Kann man mit solch einem Hass überhaupt eine objektive Meinung haben?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja, gut..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war ein Gegenargument von SpamBot. 

Und es gibt genug Trümmer. 

http://www.spiegel.de/panorama/zeitgeschichte/0,1518,435689,00.html

http://www.manager-magazin.de/it/artikel/0,2828,191316,00.html

lest mal alles durch.


----------



## Uziflator (12. Februar 2009)

JOJO schrieb:


> Was sind nun Terrorristen? Jene die ihr Land gegen Agressoren mit jedem Mittel verteidigen, oder geisteskranke Irrläufer, die nicht wissen was sie tun!?


Das ist dann aber eher nach dem Motto: "Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung".

Nur komischer weise töten die auch viele von ihren eigenen Landsleuten.


----------



## axel25 (12. Februar 2009)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Wo sind die Trümmer des Flugzeugs?



Gute Frage


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Bitte ein wenig mehr Niveau, sonst rappelt's im Karton!



Ich frage mich wirklich, was aus diesem ehrenwerten Vorsatz geworden ist?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

axel25 schrieb:


> Gute Frage



Wo sind die Trümmer? - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama

lesen habe ich gesagt


----------



## BamBuchi (12. Februar 2009)

Und im "Loose Change" Film kommt drin vor , dass das Flugzeug wie e-freak1 sagte auf einen anderen Flughafen landet und dann                  wurde in einem NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde


Ist da den was wares dran?!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> und dann                  wurde in einem NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde



deutsch bitte


----------



## msix38 (12. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ist da den was wares dran?!



Da fehlt was.


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2009)

Welche Version von "Loose Brain", aehm, ich meine natuerlich "Loose Change"?

In der ersten, in der noch einer Huellen-These ueber Angriffe mit ferngezuendeten Drohnen angehangen wurde, wurde behauptet, dieser Flug (United 93) sei abgeschossen worden.

In der zweiten Fassung fehlt die Drohnen-These ploetzlich und tauchte dafuer neuer Hokuspokus auf - darunter die Mutmassung, United 93 sei abgefangen, nach Cleveland auf den Hopkins-Airport umgeleitet und in einem NASA-Hangar versteckt worden.

Die aktuell zu findende Fassung ist Nummer 3 - natuerlich nochmals geaendert; diesmal aber vornehmlich, um Rechtsstreitigkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wer "Hitlers Hoden" mit Guido Knopp mag, wird auch an diesem Unsinn Gefallen finden. Aber Erkenntnisgewinn wuerde ich von keinem der drei Machwerke erwarten.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Und im "Loose Change" Film kommt drin vor , dass das Flugzeug wie e-freak1 sagte auf einen anderen Flughafen landet und dann                  wurde in einem NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde


Das sind doch nur Märchen die von irgendwelchen Verschwörungstheoretikern erfunden wurden.


----------



## JePe (12. Februar 2009)

Und wenn sie nicht eingerostet sind, manoevrieren sie noch heute. So quasi.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

Das Geheimnis des dritten Turms

Aber bitte bis zum Ende sehen. Denn aus diesem Guido Knopp (Hitlers Hoden ) und BBC Film wurden schon viele Ausschnitte als "Beweise" für was auch immer benutzt.

Und nochmal: 

Stan's Double Cross - Clips - South Park Studios

9/11 All Over Again - Clips - South Park Studios

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/155284/?searchterm=September+11th


----------



## Adrenalize (12. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die aktuell zu findende Fassung ist Nummer 3 - natuerlich nochmals geaendert; diesmal aber vornehmlich, um Rechtsstreitigkeiten aus dem Weg zu gehen. Wer "Hitlers Hoden" mit Guido Knopp mag, wird auch an diesem Unsinn Gefallen finden. Aber Erkenntnisgewinn wuerde ich von keinem der drei Machwerke erwarten.



Willst du damit sagen, der Bericht über "Hitlers Hoden" entspreche nicht den Tatsachen? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcGBJrbs8wo

Ich finde der erklärt eigentlich alles und lässt keinen Raum für Zweifel!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Sicherlich schwer zu beweisen



Nicht schwerer als das Wegbeamen trangender Strukturelemente (und der Flugzeuge) durch einen cardassianischen Kreuzer.



> [dickfettunterstrichen]Die Geschichte wiederholt sich immer wieder, wer erinnert sich noch ...[/dickfettunterstrichen]



Man muss gar nicht bis zum zweiten Golfkrieg zurückdenken, der dritte wurde genauso auf Lügen aufgebaut und dürfte wesentlich mehr Leuten in Erinnerung sein. Ähnliches gilt für den Angriff auf Afghanistan, bis heute hat niemand belegt, dass Bin Laden da zu finden ist.

Die Frage ist aber nicht, ob Kriege durch Lügen gerechtfertigt werden, sondern auch durch Zerstörung von Strukturen im eigenen Land, unter Inkaufnahme schwerwiegender Folgeschäden.

Das erscheint nach wie vor sehr merkwürdig - gerade wenn man bedenkt, dass eigentlich ein Auftritt einer Krankenschwester oder eines Außenministers ausreicht.



> Im Sommer 2001 wurden gegenüber den USA und Israel weltweit sehr kritische Stimmen laut. Dies gipfelte in der Rassismus Konferenz von Südafrika, wo die USA und Israel des Rassismus beschuldigt wurden.



"gipfelte"? Israel und die USA werden alle naslang kritisiert und kümmern sich einen Dreck drum. Die Ereignisse des Sommers 2001 waren nicht besonders schwerwiegend, erst recht nicht so schwerwiegend, dass ein Billionen-$ Angriffskrieg und eine äußerst riskante Lüge gegenüber der ganzen Welt der einzigste Ausweg gewesen wäre.




> Schon in der ersten Stunde nach den Anschlägen verkündete Bush junior, es seien islamische Terroristen gewesen, Nicht nur ihnen, sondern auch den Ländern, die ihnen Unterschlupf gewährten, erkläre die USA nun den Krieg !!



Quelle?
Die Medien, die ich an diesem Tag konsumiert habe (und das war ein recht breites Spektrum) waren sich zwar am Abend einig, dass am ehesten OBL dazu in der Lage war, aber offizielle Stellungnahmen gab es noch nicht.
Und das Wort "Krieg" nahmen als erstes amerikanische Tageszeitungen am nächsten Morgen in den Mund/Schlagzeile.



> Seit jeher herrscht über NYC ein flugverbot, und kein Passagierjetpilot würde jemals in einem WTC Turm fliegen !!



Also ein klein bißchen besser sollte man seine Verschwörungsgeschichten schon recherchieren... 
Innerhalb des geschlossenen Stadtgebietes gibt es 3 internationale Flughäfen, die würden sich an einem Flugverbot sicherlich stören. Dazu kommen noch Hubschrauberflugplätze. Der mit dem geringsten Abstand zu Ground Zero war bekanntermaßen auf einem der beiden Türme... Flugverbot? Ganz sicher nicht.
Die großen Flugkorridore führen zwar nicht über Manhattan, aber die Abstände sind klein (13-20km zu den Flughäfen, bei 600km/h als 1-2 Minuten).



> Wenn wir davon ausgehen müssen. dass ein Geheimdienst diese Terroranschläge ausführen liess, höchst wahrscheinlich die CIA, dann ist es auch sehr wahrscheinlich, dass die Drahtzieher wollten, dass Bush das "schuldig machende" Vorauswissen hatte.



Wieso ist das sehr wahrscheinlich?
Wenn man ein Präsidenten hat, bei dem man erwiesenermaßen schon froh sein kann, wer seinen Text richtig abließt, dann wäre es wohl extrem dumm, ihm eine Geheimniss zu verraten, dass er überhaupt nicht kennen muss.



> So wären die Airlines bestimmt sehr schnell pleite, alle Flüge mit weniger als 50% belegung werden generell abgesagt



Quatsch. Linienflüge haben öfters sehr geringe Auslastungen und der Grund ist auch ganz einfach: Zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten ist auf bestimmten Linien einfach wenig Bedarf. Aber wenn das Flugzeug 5h später den (ausgebuchten, weil zeitlich besser liegenden) Rückflug antreten soll, dann muss es wohl oder übel fliegen - und lieber mit 20% Belegung als ganz leer.



> ...die Stahlträger zum schmelzen brachten, dieser Stahl schmilzt erst bei 1300 °, Verbrennungen von Kohlenwasserstoffen wie Kerosin bringen jedoch nur Temperaturen von maximal 800°,...



Das hatten wir hier ~schon 4-6mal. read again.
Und schau dir niveauvollere Berichte an, die die Sachverhalte richtig bezeichnen.



> jedoch unter Eid, dass sie mit niemandem über den Inhalt sprechen !!!



Weswegen wir jetzt die genauen Inhalte kennen, aber diese speziellen vermutlich nur aus wenigen, nicht nachverfolgbaren Quellen?



> Im WTC waren sonst normalerweise 50.000 Personen und mehr anwesend. Hätten fanatische Terroriste einen solch aufwendigen Schlag geplant, um "verfluchte Kapitaliste, Imperialisten und Juden" zu vernichten, hätten sie ihren Angriff nicht auf neune Uhr morgen's angesetzt, wo die Türme noch relativ leer sind und vor allem die höheren Ränge noch nicht anwesend sind.



Wäre bei dir mehr Angst&Schrecken zu verzeichnen gewesen, wenn man um 12 Uhr zugeschlagen hätte?



> Anfänglich war von Zehntausenden Toten die Rede



jo, ~die ersten 5 Stunden...



> die Tabu-rage : wo waren all die anderen ?



Wenn jedes Tabu so ausführlich behandelt werden würde, dürfte die Welt um einiges freier sein.




JOJO schrieb:


> Was sind nun Terrorristen?



Personen, die Terror verbreiten.
D.h. die versuchen, ihre Ziele durchzusetzen, in dem sie Leute in Angst versetzen, nicht in dem sie ihren Gegner durch physischen Schaden handlungsunfähg machen.




BamBuchi schrieb:


> Und im "Loose Change" Film kommt drin vor , dass das Flugzeug wie e-freak1 sagte auf einen anderen Flughafen landet und dann                  wurde in einem NASA Gebäude manövriert wurde
> 
> Ist da den was wares dran?!



Überleg dir mal, auf wie viele Flughäfen die NASA Hochsicherheitsgebäude, in denen sie die nächsten Jahrezehnte ein Flugzeug samt Passagieren verschwinden lassen kann. 
Berücksichtige dabei auch, dass die NASA weitesgehend zivil ist und die eigenen Mitarbeiter von derartigen Aktinen mehrheitlich nichts mitbekommen dürfen.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @e-freak1
> 
> Irgendwo bemerkt man das Du für die USA nur absoluten Hass empfindest.
> Kann man mit solch einem Hass überhaupt eine objektive Meinung haben?


 
ich empfinde keinerlei Hass, weder für die USA noch für irgendein anderes Volk auf dieser Erde, ich bin Staatsbürger eines Landes, auf dessen Fläche knapp 500.000 Seelen leben, bei uns gibt es eigentlich keinen Hass in der Gesellschaft.

Die amerikanische Bevölkerung kann ja auch nix dafür, ich stelle mir eben nur viele fragen, manchmal habe ich Recht, und manchmal Unrecht, aber eins steht auch fest : keine Version ist auch nur im Ansatz bewiesen, weder die der US-Regierung und der Medien, noch die der verschiedensten "Verschwörung's" - Theoretiker. 

Die Medien berichteten z.b von den mutmasslichen Hijackern : sie befragten CIA und Co was die denn davon halten würden, dass 7 Terroristen noch am Leben seien, und bekamen dann zu hören " *the ID of some Terrorists seem's to be in Doubt".  *Da muss man doch hellhörig werden, oder ?

Mfg


----------



## Nuklon (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die Medien berichteten z.b von den mutmasslichen Hijackern : sie befragten CIA und Co was die denn davon halten würden, dass 7 Terroristen noch am Leben seien, und bekamen dann zu hören " *the ID of some Terrorists seem's to be in Doubt".  *Da muss man doch hellhörig werden, oder ?
> 
> Mfg


Und Sie werden natürlich der Presse die volle Wahrheit ihrer Ermittlungen ihnen sofort über einen Newsticker miteilen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (12. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> " *the ID of some Terrorists seem's to be in Doubt".  *Da muss man doch hellhörig werden, oder ?
> 
> Mfg




Wenn sie sagen würden sie hätte die DNA der Terroristen zweifelsfrei aus den Bergen von Schutt und tausenden (verbrannter) Leichen/teilen extrahieren können. Dann würde ich hellhörig werden. 

Auch werden sie nicht von jedem mutmaßlichem Terroristen eine DNA Proben (gehabt) haben. 

Die Identität der Leute kann so nie ohne Zweifel geklärt werden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (12. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Die Identität der Leute kann so nie ohne Zweifel geklärt werden.


 
stimmt, wie eigentlich alles rund um den 11 september, die Welt bleibt weiterhin im Unwissen...

MFG


----------



## Uziflator (13. Februar 2009)

e-freak1 schrieb:


> stimmt, wie eigentlich alles rund um den 11 september, die Welt bleibt weiterhin im Unwissen...
> 
> MFG



Das und das JFK Attentat werden wohl ewig ungeklärt bleiben.


----------



## Tom3004 (13. Februar 2009)

ICh hab gerade ein Projekt in der Schule darüber gehabt, mit Schwerpunkt "Verschwörungstheorie"...
Wir sind auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das alles nicht sein kann. 
Es quoll ja auch orange Flüßigkeit aus den Türmen, außerdem ist es noch nie vorgekommen, das 3 Gebäude in sich zusammenfallen (WTC Türme+ WTC 7)...
Es gab auch letztens eine riesige Reportage auf DMAY darüber, also es spricht viel dafür das die das inziniert haben. 
MfG; TOm


----------



## SpaM_BoT (13. Februar 2009)

Tom3004 schrieb:


> Wir sind auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass das alles nicht sein kann.
> *Es quoll ja auch orange Flüßigkeit aus den Türmen*,


Oje, jetzt wissen wir es. Es waren die Aliens....



Tom3004 schrieb:


> außerdem ist es noch nie vorgekommen, das 3 Gebäude in sich zusammenfallen (WTC Türme+ WTC 7)...


Soll ja auch bekanntlicher Weise nicht jeden Tag vorkommen das Terroristen mit Flugzeugen unterwegs sind.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Oje, jetzt wissen wir es. Es waren die Aliens....
> 
> 
> Soll ja auch bekanntlicher Weise nicht jeden Tag vorkommen das Terroristen mit Flugzeugen unterwegs sind.




rein von der Statik her ist es unwahrscheinlich dass 2 Gebäude so "perfekt" in sich zusammenfallen (gibt da gute Vergleiche mit Sprengungen,..)

mfg Klemens

Ps: was letztendlich stimmt ist mir egla, auf alle Fälle wurde damit ein Krieg "legitimiert" welcher nur der Bereicherung Amerikas diente


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2009)

schonmal dran gedacht das die gebäude so gebaut werden das sie so zusammen fallen wenns drauf ankommt? stell dir mal vor ein wolkenkratzer kippt voll zur seite weg, in einer großstadt. schon beim bau nehmen die auf sowas rücksicht. man wieviele immer denken sie wissen es besser als die, die dabei waren.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das die gebäude so gebaut werden das sie so zusammen fallen wenns drauf ankommt? stell dir mal vor ein wolkenkratzer kippt voll zur seite weg, in einer großstadt. schon beim bau nehmen die auf sowas rücksicht. man wieviele immer denken sie wissen es besser als die, die dabei waren.




Selber Statiker??

schon mal nen Statiker gefragt ob gebäude auf optimalen Abbruch konstruiert werden?? 

mfg Klemens


----------



## Sash (13. Februar 2009)

du?
meinst du es wäre sinnvoll in einer großstadt gebäude so zu bauen, das sie im falle eines brandes wo die stahlkonstruktions erweichen könnte zur seite kippen um alles, häuser, menschen, tiere usw.. unter sich zu begraben? klingt das logisch? oder würde es eher logisch klingen wenn sie ein gebäude was so groß ist extra so bauen das es im falle eines brandes in sich zusammen fällt?


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Oje, jetzt wissen wir es. Es waren die Aliens....


 

Tom30004 meinte damit das geschmolzene Metall am GroundZero :

http://www.journalof911studies.com/letters/h/GeschmolzenesMetallamGroundZeroByDirkGerhardt.pdf

arrête donc de ridiculiser ceux qui ne sont pas de la même opinion que toi, il faut respecter les opinions des autres, le mot magique s'appelle TOLERANCE , vivre et laisser vivre !



Sash schrieb:


> schonmal dran gedacht das die gebäude so gebaut werden das sie so zusammen fallen wenns drauf ankommt? stell dir mal vor ein wolkenkratzer kippt voll zur seite weg, in einer großstadt. schon beim bau nehmen die auf sowas rücksicht. man wieviele immer denken sie wissen es besser als die, die dabei waren.


 
kann man denn ein Gebäude so bauen dass es in solch einem Ausnahmezustand perfekt in sich zusammenstürzt, wie soll denn das funktionnieren ? Hatten denn die Ingenieure und Architekten 1976 schon Erfahrung mit solchen Aktionen gehabt, wie konnten sie wissen dass diese zigtausend Tonnen schweren Gebäude sich denn auch so verhalten wie geplant ? 

Nur eine perfekte Sprengung kann so etwas bewirken, die Türme stünden heute noch, wären sie nicht gesprengt worden


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Dirk Gerhardt a. k. a. Sitting Bull ist Industriekaufmann. Was ausgerechnet ihn fuer eine finale Bewertung von 9/11 qualifiziert, wird wohl ewig ein Geheimnis bleiben.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> du?
> meinst du es wäre sinnvoll in einer großstadt gebäude so zu bauen, das sie im falle eines brandes wo die stahlkonstruktions erweichen könnte zur seite kippen um alles, häuser, menschen, tiere usw.. unter sich zu begraben? klingt das logisch? oder würde es eher logisch klingen wenn sie ein gebäude was so groß ist extra so bauen das es im falle eines brandes in sich zusammen fällt?




naja, nicht ich aber mein Vater und ein paar andere in meinem Freundeskreis 

--> bei einem Normalen brand, welcher in nem Hochhaus auftreten kann passiert NIX !! mit dem Beton oder Stahl, selbst das Kerosin kann das ganze nie so schnell und gleichmäßig aufheizen, als dass das Gebäude nicht ungleichmäßig und in größeren Stücken in sich zusammenfallen würde.!

wenn alle gebäude so konstruiert würden wie du beschreibst, dann könnte man sich ja die ganzen Abrissfirmen schenken, da dann eh jder normalo ein Gebäude schön platzsparend zusammenfalten alssen könnte??

mfg Klemens

ps: auch in ander Gebäude sind schon Flugzeuge rein und die stehen noch immer: Flugzeugkollision mit dem Empire State Building ? Wikipedia ...


EDIT: @e.freak01..   das denke ich auch, wobei es müßig ist darüber zu diskutieren da die wahrheit wenn überhaupt noch lange auf sich warten lassen wird (siehe Mondlandungsfake - Stanley Kubrick ... )

-->http://www.spiegel.de/wissenschaft/weltall/0,1518,282031,00.html  (ich glaub das war die Doku die ich dazu gesehen habe  )


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

NAA B-25
Boeing 767

Man beachte Dimension, Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Tankinhalte und den Umstand, dass Kerosin in ziviler und militaerischer Luftfahrt in verschiedenen Varianten mit verschiedener Beschaffenheit verwendet wird.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> NAA B-25
> Boeing 767
> 
> Man beachte Dimension, Gewicht, Geschwindigkeit und Tankinhalte und den Umstand, dass Kerosin in ziviler und militaerischer Luftfahrt in verschiedenen Varianten mit verschiedener Beschaffenheit verwendet wird.




das stimmt, da sind Unterschiede, wobei auch die Gebäude Unterschiedlich sind (alter,..)

es ist jedoch klar (für mich und viele andere) dass im Falle des 11.Sept. alles etwas zu glatt gelaufen ist.

mfg Klemens

EDIT@ kerosin: hier werden auch in der zivilen Luftfahrt "militärische" arten verwendet  außerdem ist es mir zu anstrengend alle Kerosinarten zu vergleiche wenn man nicht mal weis welches in dem betreffenden Flugzeugen verwedet wurde


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

_Klar_ ist, dass ihr jedes Argument mit einem "ja, ja" abtut und ohnehin nur das glaubt, was ihr glauben wollt.

Aus psychologischer Sicht gibt es fuer dieses Verhalten zwei (miteinander zusammenhaengende) Erklaerungen:

Erstens die Komplexitaet von Ereignissen wie 9/11, die es den allermeisten Menschen aufgrund ihres beschraenkten Fachwissens schlicht unmoeglich macht, einer von Hunderten Wissenschaftlern gemeinsam erarbeiteten Theorie zu folgen. Also konstruiert man einen einfach zu verstehenden, aber nur schwer rational zu widerlegenden Gegenentwurf, in dem man sein Halbwissen verwurstet, seine Feindbilder integriert und alle Unglaeubigen nach Wahl zu gutglaeubigen Idioten oder Mitverschwoerern erklaert.

Zweitens der Kick. Man hat das Raenkespiel durchschaut! Man ist nicht mehr Lamm unter Laemmern, sondern selbst ein Wolf geworden, der den anderen zeigt, wo´s lang geht. Man hat einen selbst gewonnenen Wissensvorsprung und kann kuenftig nicht mehr so leicht hinter´s Licht gefuehrt werden. Das treibt dann Blueten bis hin zu drei verschiedenen Versionen ein und desselben Films mit wechselnden Thesen ueber den "tatsaechlichen" Hergang oder Industriekaufleuten, die sich als digitaler Jesus begreifen und aus denen die Wahrheit nur so herausmuldert.

Koennte amuesant zu beobachten sein. Wenn dieser Schabernack nicht auf ein paar tausend Kadavern veranstaltet wuerde.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> _Klar_ ist, dass ihr jedes Argument mit einem "ja, ja" abtut und ohnehin nur das glaubt, was ihr glauben wollt.


 
Was glaubst du denn eigentlich ?




JePe schrieb:


> Erstens die Komplexitaet von Ereignissen wie 9/11, die es den allermeisten Menschen aufgrund ihres beschraenkten Fachwissens schlicht unmoeglich macht, einer von Hunderten Wissenschaftlern gemeinsam erarbeiteten Theorie zu folgen. .


 
 Eben genau diese Schar von Wissenschaftlern und Fachspezialisten (z.b in Sachen Sprengungen), waren sich doch alle einig dass im Fall der Zusammestürze der 3 Türme Sprengladungen zum Einsatz kamen, und darüber reden wir hier doch schon die ganze Zeit. 



JePe schrieb:


> Zweitens der Kick. Man hat das Raenkespiel durchschaut! Man ist nicht mehr Lamm unter Laemmern, sondern selbst ein Wolf geworden, der den anderen zeigt, wo´s lang geht. Man hat einen selbst gewonnenen Wissensvorsprung und kann kuenftig nicht mehr so leicht hinter´s Licht gefuehrt werden.


 
Die US Regierung nennen diese Leute aber "Verschwörungs-theoretiker" 

Mfg


----------



## Nuklon (13. Februar 2009)

Dann zeige uns bitte diese ausgebildeten Sprengexperten und Wissenschaftler.
Das Problem ist, dass man hier viele Fachgebiete in zusammen braucht. (Wo wir wieder bei der Komplexität wären.)
Niemand wurde darauf hin ausgebildet vorherzusagen, ob ein Flugzeug ein Wolkenkratzer einstürzen lassen kann. Und kaum jemand hat bisher mit genauen Daten gearbeitet. Darum wäre ich über die Beweise sehr dankbar.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Permanentes Editieren macht die Sache auch nicht besser.



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn eigentlich ?



Das islamische Fanatiker mit einfachsten Mitteln in einer gut getimten, ansonsten aber eher simpel gestrickten Operation einer Weltmacht die Grenzen ihrer Moeglichkeiten aufgezeigt haben.



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Eben genau diese Schar von Wissenschaftlern und Fachspezialisten (z.b in Sachen Sprengungen), waren sich doch alle einig dass im Fall der Zusammestürze der 3 Türme Sprengladungen zum Einsatz kamen, und darüber reden wir hier doch schon die ganze Zeit.



Dumm nur, dass keiner von ihnen Zugang zu allen Informationen oder gar Beweismitteln hatte und ihr "Wissen" vielmehr aus pixeligen Filmchen auf Youtube & Co. stammt.

Die Wissenschaftler, Gutachter und Sachverstaendigen, die den offiziellen Bericht zu 9/11 formuliert haben, kamen bekanntlich zu einem anderen Ergebnis. Aber was sollten sie auch sonst sagen? Sind sie doch Teil einer Verschwoerung biblischen Ausmasses. Zusammen mit etlichen Ministerien, Armee, Geheimdiensten, Rettungsdiensten, Polizei, Flugsicherung, Flughafenpersonal, Airlines, Versicherungen, Banken und noch ein paar 100.000 Menschen mehr, die mir gerade nicht einfallen.



e-freak1 schrieb:


> Die US Regierung nennen diese Leute aber "Verschwörungs-theoretiker"



Ich persoenlich nenne Sie Schwaetzer. Keine Lust, sich ueber die Unterschiede zwischen Kerosinarten oder darueber, welche Kerosinart ueberhaupt verwendet wurde, zu informieren, plappern sie lieber Dinge nach, die sie zwar nicht verstehen, ihnen aber in den Kram passen. Frei nach dem Motto: Ich hab´s ja gleich gewusst.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Und auf was stützt du deine Aussagen? Darauf das die ganzen Experten einfach aus prinzip nicht Recht haben?


----------



## caine2011 (13. Februar 2009)

die zentrale frage ist doch eher: was habe ich davon wenn ich weiß was am 11.9 passiert ist.

das der terror da war haben alle gemerkt
und wenn die us-regierung unbedingt einen krieg anzetteln wollte warum hat sie dem bettreffenden land nicht wie dem irak massenvernichtungswaffen unterstellt?


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Darauf, dass sie keine Informationen haben - im Gegensatz zu denen, die am offiziellen Bericht mitgearbeitet haben und denen Zugang gewaehrt wurde.

Warum bezichtigst Du die anderen der Luege?


----------



## Adrenalize (13. Februar 2009)

Eine beweisbare Verschwörung wäre DIE Jahrhunderstory. Nachrichtenkonzerne würden Millionen für die Exklusivrechte so einer Story zahlen. Da würde also sicher jemand auspacken, der beteiligt war und Millionär werden möchte. Da dies noch nicht geschehen ist, gibt es niemanden, der solche Beweise hat (z.b. jemanden der sprengladungen in den Gebäuden plaziert hat im Auftrag der Regierung). Oder aber all diese Leute wurden beseitigt und alle Beweise vernichtet.

Aber ist das wahrscheinlich, dass womöglich Hunderte beteiligte Verschwörer vom US-Geheimdienst umgebracht und irgendwo verscharrt wurden? Ohne dass deren Familien was merken?

Was den Mondlandungsfake angeht: Es gibt ja sichtbare Spuren der Landungsplätze dort oben. Wäre eine sehr aufwendige fälschung. Aber vielleicht stimmt es ja, und am Ende wurden auch die beiden WTC-Tower nicht zerstört, sondern abtransportiert und in einem Hangar der NASA versteckt? 

Die Frage ist auch: Hätte es zur Rechtfertigung des Angriffs auf Afghanistan nicht ausgereicht, ein Flugzeug aufs Pentagon krachen zu lassen und vielleicht noch eins mit Kurs aufs weiße Haus kurz vorher abzufangen? Musste man unbedingt auch das WTC plattmachen?


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Das heißt WTC 7 steht noch oder?


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Seit 2006 steht es _wieder_. Was soll diese Frage? Und darf ich mir Hoffnungen auf die Beantwortung meiner Frage -warum die Experten, die den offiziellen Bericht verfasst haben, von Euch der Luege bezichtigt werden- machen?


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eine beweisbare Verschwörung wäre DIE Jahrhunderstory. Nachrichtenkonzerne würden Millionen für die Exklusivrechte so einer Story zahlen. Da würde also sicher jemand auspacken, der beteiligt war und Millionär werden möchte. Da dies noch nicht geschehen ist, gibt es niemanden, der solche Beweise hat (z.b. jemanden der sprengladungen in den Gebäuden plaziert hat im Auftrag der Regierung). Oder aber all diese Leute wurden beseitigt und alle Beweise vernichtet.
> 
> Aber ist das wahrscheinlich, dass womöglich Hunderte beteiligte Verschwörer vom US-Geheimdienst umgebracht und irgendwo verscharrt wurden? Ohne dass deren Familien was merken?
> 
> ...




@mondlandung: in der Doku die ich gesehen habe wurde nicht die LAndung sondern die Videoaufnahme in Frage gestellt.
--> auch hier hat es sehr lange gedauert bis Leute auspacken, offiziell ist das natürlich immer noch nicht 

ich denke, dass es viele gut gehütete Geheimnisse gibt außerdem bräuchte es je nach vorbereitungszeit gar nicht so viele Personen für ein solches Unterfangen (Lüftungstechniker könnten im Zuge eines services solche pakete installiern,... 

Wenn 's um die Staatssicherheit/Kriegsgründe,.... geht, geht's sicher über Leichen !

zur Frage, was hätte gereicht, wie viel Angst braucht ein Volk um auch langfristig in Schach gehalten zu werden??

mfg Klemens

ps: ich hoffe, dass das hier nicht zu einem Glaubenskrieg wird, persönlich ist es mir egal warum das WTC eingestürzt ist, die normalen Menschen welche hier gestorben sind werden dadurch auch nicht wieder lebend.

Aber Skrupel, mit dem Leben anderer zu spielen haben manche Menschecn in den oberen Etagen nicht !!


EDIT: 





JePe schrieb:


> Seit 2006 steht es _wieder_. Was soll diese Frage? Und darf ich mir Hoffnungen auf die Beantwortung meiner Frage -warum die Experten, die den offiziellen Bericht verfasst haben, von Euch der Luege bezichtigt werden- machen?




die "Experten" fanden auch Massenvernichtungswaffen ...


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Naja in dem offiziellen Bericht wurde WTC 7 nicht erwähnt, was bedeudet das es in deinen Gedanken noch in alter Form stehen müsste.

Wo bezichtige ich etwas als Lüge?


> ch denke, dass es viele gut gehütete Geheimnisse gibt außerdem bräuchte es je nach vorbereitungszeit gar nicht so viele Personen für ein solches Unterfangen (Lüftungstechniker könnten im Zuge eines services solche pakete installiern,...



Lüftungstechniker ohne Sprengmeisterausbildung können ohne Vorarbeit keine Bomben so legen dass das Gebäude so zusammen fällt wie es vorraus gesehen wird.


----------



## klefreak (13. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Lüftungstechniker ohne Sprengmeisterausbildung können ohne Vorarbeit keine Bomben so legen dass das Gebäude so zusammen fällt wie es vorraus gesehen wird.




naja, muss jeder Lüftungstechniker wirklich ein solcher sein?? 
--> Scheinfirma ... Agenten als Techniker...
aber das ist natürlich nur Spekulation ...

mfg


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Ja eben. Entweder das oder es waren die Terroristen die sich verkleidet haben. 
Ausschalten des Stromes, abziehen der Sprengstoffspürhunde und Erneuerung des Brandschutzes auf den Stahlträgern. Das alles am Wochenende vor den Anschlägen ist ja ok bis auf das mit den Hunden. Kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Naja in dem offiziellen Bericht wurde WTC 7 nicht erwähnt, was bedeudet das es in deinen Gedanken noch in alter Form stehen müsste.
> 
> Wo bezichtige ich etwas als Lüge?



Der Kollaps von Gebaeude 7 wird im offiziellen NIST-Bericht als Folge einer "thermalen Expansion" erklaert. Hast Du den offziellen Bericht eigentlich jemals gelesen ... ?

Du unterstellst permanent, der offizielle Bericht sei falsch (z. B. dadurch, dass Du behauptest, er wuerde Gebaeude 7 nicht erwaehnen) - und bezichtigst seine Verfasser damit logischerweise der Luege. Warum?

Alternativ: Falls Du den Bericht nicht gelesen hast (und das ist meine Vermutung) - was macht Dich so sicher, dass er falsch ist? Ist es nicht, rein theoretisch, moeglich, dass er von ein paar geltungssuechtigen Scharlatanen falsch und / oder unvollstaendig zitiert wird, um an diesen Halbwahrheiten / Luegen die eigenen Phantastereien aufhaengen zu koennen?



klefreak schrieb:


> ich denke, dass es viele gut gehütete Geheimnisse gibt außerdem bräuchte es je nach vorbereitungszeit gar nicht so viele Personen für ein solches Unterfangen (Lüftungstechniker könnten im Zuge eines services solche pakete installiern,...



Ja, natuerlich. Vielleicht haben auch Ausserirdische die Tower mit Photonentorpedos beschossen. Wuerde die orange Fluessigkeit erklaeren. Irgendwie.

EDIT: Ein "n" zu wenig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

Nur Spekulation?

Genau.
Und ich bitte so langsam mal darum, die reinen Spekulationen sein zu lassen.
Ich hab das Thema hier offen gelassen, weil es eine leichte politische Komponente hat und weil man mit wissenschaftlicher Argumentation einiges darüber ableiten kann.

Davon ist hier aber immer weniger zu sehen - Leute lesen offensichtlich nicht, was andere Geschrieben haben, Leute belegen ihre Behauptungen nicht nur nicht mit Quellen, sie halten es nicht mal für nötig, irgendwelche Logik darzulegen, etc.
Wenn das Niveau hier sich nicht bald zu einer sachlichen Diskussion mit Argumenten steigert, mach ich den Thread zu bzw. der hintere Teil landet in der Kammer.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Kollaps von Gebaeude 7 wird im offiziellen NIST-Bericht als Folge einer "thermalen Expansion" erklaert. Hast Du den offziellen Bericht eigentlich jemals gelesen ... ?
> 
> Du unterstellst permanent, der offizielle Bericht sei falsch (z. B. dadurch, dass Du behauptest, er wuerde Gebaeude 7 nicht erwaehnen) - und bezichtigst seine Verfasser damit logischerweise der Luege. Warum?
> 
> Alternativ: Falls Du den Bericht nicht gelesen hast (und das ist meine Vermutung) - was macht Dich so sicher, dass er falsch ist? Ist es nicht, rein theoretisch, moeglich, dass er von ein paar geltungssuechtigen Scharlatanen falsch und / oder unvollstaendig zitiert wird, um an diesen Halbwahrheiten / Luegen die eigenen Phantastereien aufhaengen zu koennen?



Dann les dir mal den ganzen Thread durch, was ich glaube du nicht gemacht hast. Wenn ich einmal etwas unterstelle ist das nicht permanent. *Du* widersprichst allen permanent. 
Und wie schaut es mit den 566 Seiten langen offiziellen Bericht(nicht NIST). Alles gelesen? Wenn ja reife Leistung. Und wie schauts jetzt mit WTC 7 aus? 

Mit deiner Alternativlösung widersprichst du dir sogar selber. Woher willst du wissen dass das nicht so war? Ich weiß es nicht, sowie jeder bis auf Beteiligte es nicht wissen.


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Und wie schaut es mit den 566 Seiten langen offiziellen Bericht(nicht NIST). Alles gelesen? Wenn ja reife Leistung. Und wie schauts jetzt mit WTC 7 aus?



Es sieht unveraendert aus.


----------



## Mojo (13. Februar 2009)

Ja das ist der Report über WTC 7 aber im Kompletten kommt es nicht vor. Hab jetzt keine Lust mehr hier so destruktiv zu diskutieren.

Abschließend meine Meinung zu dem ganzen Thema: Die Anschläge wurden von Terroristen verübt, auch ins Pentagon flog ein Flugzeug, allerdings war die Regierung der USA nicht ganz unbeteiligt. Ich denke sie wussten davon, haben aber nicht viel dagegen unternommen. Die wirkliche Wahrheit wird wohl entweder nie ans Licht kommen oder erst in einiger Zeit. Auf jedenfall war es eine sehr traurige Tat, die vielen Menschen das Leben zerstört hat und ich denke nicht nur an die, die aus dem Leben gerissen wurden.


----------



## Sarge_70 (13. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Es sieht unveraendert aus.


 
da das NIST der US-Regierung, bzw dem US-Handelsministerium unterstellt ist, wäre ich da mal ganz, ganz vorsichtig...., und, was ein Grossteil der US Bevölkerung mittlerweile über das NIST und die offizielle 9/11 Kommission denkt, ist ja bekannt, wichtig finde ich auf jeden Fall, dass es immer Leute geben wird, die das Ganze hinterfragen werden, weil die ganze Welt immer noch im Dunkeln tappt, Stimmen die laut werden, es solle endlich eine neue unabhängige Untersuchung geben, kann ich nur unterstützen.

Mfg


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Ich verkneife mir die Nachfrage nach dem "warum". Sie wurde bisher konsequent nicht beantwortet und wird es wohl auch in Zukunft nicht werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Februar 2009)

Man könnte noch nach dem "wofür" fragen:
Es gibt keine neue Informationsquellen, die alten sind nur aus Händen der Regierung zugänglich.
D.h. entweder ist gibt eine großangelegte Verschwörung, um die Welt ins Chaos zu stürzen und Vernichtung zu bringen, die Ausläufer in hochrangige Regierungsstellen und alles nach belieben manipulieren kann - oder es gibt sie nicht. So oder so wird es keine Beweise für ihre Tätigkeit geben.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Februar 2009)

Fakt ist das es bei Sprengungen sehr laut ist und man die Sprengladungen sehr gut hört, wie sie Stockwerk für Stockwerk detonieren. BEi WTC7 war nichts zu hören (und zu sehen).

Ein Verschwörung dieser Größe wäre doch gar nicht möglich. Bedenkt doch mal wie viele von ihr wissen müssten. Das da alle dicht halten ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Gerade wenn das Ziel ist, Amerikaner zu töten. 

Überhaupt muss es für solche riesen Aktion doch Motive geben. Diese gibt es nicht. Jedenfalls hat die böse USA daraus keine Vorteile ziehen können. Oder denkt ihr die USA steht jetzt besser da als vor 9/11? Ich denke nicht. 

Warum sollte ein Land sich das antun? 
Um Afganistan platt machen zu dürfen? lol (kein Öl)
Um in den Irak einreiten zu dürfen? nochmal lol (einen Grund haben die bei Desert Storm I auch nicht gebraucht)
Um die Rechte der eigene Bürger zu beschneiden? hat Vorteile , aber kein ausreichender Grund für solche eine Aktion.

Oder wie JePe sagt: Warum?


----------



## BamBuchi (13. Februar 2009)

Ja, ist auch so, wer greift sein eigenes Land an?


Denkt ihr das iwann die Warheit mal rauskommen wird?


----------



## JePe (13. Februar 2009)

Ich denke, sie ist es schon. Sie ist nur zu gross, zu sperrig und zu kompliziert fuer eine beachtliche Zahl von Menschen, als dass diese sie akzeptieren koennten. Weshalb das Thema wohl ein moderner Klassiker bleiben wird.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Ja, ist auch so, wer greift sein eigenes Land an?
> 
> 
> Denkt ihr das iwann die Warheit mal rauskommen wird?



Is doch schon. Durchgeknallte (aber nicht dumme) Terros haben den größten Selbstmordanschlag der Geschichte veranstaltet.

Ob der Geheimdienst oder wer auch immer, nun ein paar Details unterschlägt oder "umschreibt" ist nebensächlich.


----------



## Fabi-O (13. Februar 2009)

Ludwig Erhard hat gesagt, in seiner Zeit als Minister hat er 80 % seiner Kraft aufbrauchen müssen, um Unfug zu bekämpfen.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (13. Februar 2009)

Fabi-O schrieb:


> Ludwig Erhard hat gesagt, in seiner Zeit als Minister hat er 80 % seiner Kraft aufbrauchen müssen, um Unfug zu bekämpfen.



Jenau, wie soll man da eine gepflegte Verschwörung zu Stande bekommen?


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

> Ich bin mir sicher das die Thermit- Bomben im WTC hatten, das brachte dann alles zum schmelzen und stürzte ein, und
> *Und in das Pentagon ist bestimmt kein Flugzeug geflogen, da waren find ich auch Bomben oder sowas gelagert.*


Ka ob das schon wer gesagt hat, aber es gibt Videoaufnahmen davon; von eine Überwachungskamera.

Ich tippe beim WTC auch auf thermit... Was beachtlich ist, ist die Tatsache, dass schon 2 Sekunden bevor die Flugzeuge einschlugen die auf stabilem Stativ plazierten Kameras des Empire State buildings wackelten.

Der Abstand ist schon beachtlich und wieso sollten die Kameras wakclen, wenn sie doch fest plaziert sind? Und wie schon gesagt, tagelang brodelndes Metall durch Kerosin? Beachtlich...


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Für beides gibt es hier schon Erklärungen...^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Ich tippe beim WTC auch auf thermit... Was beachtlich ist, ist die Tatsache, dass schon 2 Sekunden bevor die Flugzeuge einschlugen die auf stabilem Stativ plazierten Kameras des Empire State buildings wackelten.
> 
> Der Abstand ist schon beachtlich und wieso sollten die Kameras wakclen, wenn sie doch fest plaziert sind? Und wie schon gesagt, tagelang brodelndes Metall durch Kerosin? Beachtlich...



Du weißt schon das Thermit keine Sprengstoff ist? Also kann es auch kein Stativ zum wackeln bringen....

Und warum zum Henker sollte man die Hütte sprengen bevor die Jets einschlagen?
Das generelle Warum ist übrigens immer noch nicht beantwortet worden.

 Bezüglich des Stativs tippe ich auf die U-Bahn.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

Hast du schonmal gesehen, was passiert wenn Thermit brennt?
In großen Mengen kann das sehr wohl "explodieren", obwohl und flüssiges Eisen und Aluminiumoxid entstehen.

Deine Chemie-Laborexperimente sind halt in der Realität anders.

Genauso gut könnte ich sagen: "Wasserstoff pfeift nur kurz, wenn es mit viel Sauerstoff gemischt ist und man es im Reagenzglas anzündet... nichts besonderes"
Wenn du dir mal den Zeppelin-Brand anschaust bzw die Explosion, dann siehst du, was er in großen Mengen bewirkt. Genauso ist es mit Thermit.

U-Bahn fände ich schon abenteuerlich... dann würde die Kamera ja permanent wackeln...
*
Zum
Warum?* Ich denke hier wurden schon genug Theorien aufgestellt?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal gesehen, was passiert wenn Thermit brennt?
> In großen Mengen kann das sehr wohl "explodieren", obwohl und flüssiges Eisen und Aluminiumoxid entstehen.
> 
> Deine Chemie-Laborexperimente sind halt in der Realität anders.
> ...



Ich bin Schlosser und Maschinenbauing. und habe schon viel geschweißt und gesehen (mehr als nur im Chemielabor). 

Aber is auch egal. Wenn es wirklich Sprengungen gab (vorm Einschlag der Jets und durch was auch immer ausgelöst), warum gibt es keinerlei Zeugenaussagen von Überlebenden aus WTC 1+2? Oder warum sind keine Explosionen zu sehen (Fenster die zu Bruch gehen ect)?


Und zum Warum (die US Regierung ihre sich selbst verstümmelt) gab es noch nicht eine halbwegs plausible Theorie. Wenn doch bitte her damit.

Statt der Ubahn kann es auch ein schwerer LKW oder sonst was anderes gewesen sein, auch ein versehnentliches anstoßen an das Stativ. (welche Aufnahmen meinst du überhaupt? ich kenne nur die vom Boden aus und die haben mich nicht überzeugt).


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

Thermit wirkt auch nicht solang als das es noch stunden-/tagelang Stahl zum Kochen bringt.

Diese Schmelze die man in den oberen Stockwerken beobachtet hat, kann sowohl auch geschmolzenen Aluminium gewesen sein.
Denn auch geschmolzenen Aluminium ist unter hoher Hitzeeinwirkung gelbglühend. 
Wobei man noch bedenken muss, das bei einem Flugzeug auch andere Metalle wie Magnesium, Kupfer etc. verwendet werden.
Somit wird das ein schönes Süppchen bei hoher Hitzeeinwirkung.


----------



## theLamer (14. Februar 2009)

> Ich bin Schlosser und Maschinenbauing. und habe schon viel geschweißt und gesehen (mehr als nur im Chemielabor).


Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass bei der Reaktion von Tonnen Thermit eine Unmenge an Energie umgesetzt wird, die durchaus Sympthome einer Explosion hervorrufen kann.

Zum Warum fällt mir auch nix ein... Ich bin ja eigentlich auch kein Verschwörer, sondern Realist. Aber Kerosin alleine kann meines Erachtens sowas nicht anrichten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

theLamer schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass bei der Reaktion von Tonnen Thermit eine Unmenge an Energie umgesetzt wird, die durchaus Sympthome einer Explosion hervorrufen kann.
> 
> Zum Warum fällt mir auch nix ein... Ich bin ja eigentlich auch kein Verschwörer, sondern Realist. Aber Kerosin alleine kann meines Erachtens sowas nicht anrichten.




Tonnen von Thermit? Wo denn bitte? Und wie angebracht? 


Kerosin soll ja auch nicht schmelzen, schwächen reicht ja aus.
Klar bringt Kerosin allein und unter normalen Umständen nicht die benötigten Temperaturen. Aber zusammen mit dem ganzen Zeug eines Büros, des Flugzeugrests und genug Sauerstoff über die zerstörte Fassade und den Fahrstuhlschächten kann da schon ordentlich was abgehen.


----------



## HeNrY (14. Februar 2009)

Tonnen von Thermit?
Dafür wäre das WTC nicht tragfähig genug (gewesen)


----------



## Katamaranoid (14. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Denkt ihr das iwann die Warheit mal rauskommen wird?



ja, aber da sind wir schon längst tot...


----------



## Mojo (14. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Kerosin soll ja auch nicht schmelzen, schwächen reicht ja aus.
> Klar bringt Kerosin allein und unter normalen Umständen nicht die benötigten Temperaturen. Aber zusammen mit dem ganzen Zeug eines Büros, des Flugzeugrests und genug Sauerstoff über die zerstörte Fassade und den Fahrstuhlschächten kann da schon ordentlich was abgehen.



Es hat aber nicht gebrannt sondern nur geraucht. Klar war innen bestimmt ein Feuer aber ein richtiger Brand schaut anders aus.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

Mojo schrieb:


> Es hat aber nicht gebrannt sondern nur geraucht. Klar war innen bestimmt ein Feuer aber ein richtiger Brand schaut anders aus.


Von außen sah es sicherlich aus als würden da nur tausend Russen eine Zigarettenpause machen.
Aber im inneren hat eine Temeratur geherrscht die locker Aluminium, Kupfer, Glas etc. zum schmelzen bringt.
Und dieses Süppchen ist dann diese Schmelze die man im Video aus den oberen Stockwerken herausfließen sieht.


----------



## Mojo (14. Februar 2009)

Und hab noch nie ne Suppe aus dem Gebäude fließen sehen. Nur Menschen die rausgefallen sind.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

Hatten wir das nicht schon mal diskutiert? 
Wenn ein vollgetanktes Flugzeug in so ein Haus brettert, dann bleibt vom Flugzeug erst mal nichts übrig, was noch nach Flugzeug aussieht.
Wenn Kerosin brennt, dann entstehen Temepraturen von über 1000°. Die Kontruktion des WTC konnte dieser Temeratur nicht standhalten, da die einzelnen Stockwerke nur mit Halteklammer an die Außenhaut angebracht sind (anders als z.B. der Sears Tower in Chicago).
Unter der Hitze knicken die Klammern irgendwann weg (hat ja auch gedauert, bis die Türme zusammenbrachen). Ein Stockwerk fällt auf das andere und dann rauschen sie auf die darunter.
Man muss sich mal die kinetische Energie vorstellen, die auf die Stockwerke darunter einwirkt, wenn es zusammenfällt. Da hält nichts mehr.
Die Luft wird dabei so schnell komprimiert, dass durch den heißen Rauch kleinere Gasexplosionen entstehen (sieht man auf den vielen Videos ganz gut, eins zwei Stockwerke unter den einstürzenden gibts Rauchgasexplosionen durch die komprimierte Luft).
Ist demnach auch logisch, dass die Türme nich einfach umgefallen sondern in sich zusammen gestürzt sind. Zum Umfallen fehlt einfach eine äußere Kraft.
Ich war kürzlich in New York und habe sogar mit einem Taxifahrer gesprochen, der damals das zweite Flugzeug gesehen hat, wie es in den Südturm eingeschlagen ist.

Also, eine Verschwörung sehe ich nicht, könnte man auch nicht geheim halten.
Ist wie mit der Mondlandung. 
Wenn die Menschen niemals auf dem Mond waren, woher kommt dann der Spiegel, den der Laser immer anpeilt um die Entfernung zu messen? 

Mich stört es nur, dass man es hätte verhindern können, wenn die ganzen Abkürzungen (CIA, FBI, ATF und Co.) zusammen gearbeitet hätten, anstatt zu überlegen, was der andere weiß.
Die Homeland Security ist ein logischer Schritt.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (14. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Luft wird dabei so schnell komprimiert, dass durch den heißen Rauch kleinere Gasexplosionen entstehen (sieht man auf den vielen Videos ganz gut, eins zwei Stockwerke unter den einstürzenden gibts Rauchgasexplosionen durch die komprimierte Luft).


Und genau diese Explosionen werden von vielen Theoretiken fälschlicherweise als Sprengungen gedeutet.
Eine Sprengung hätte bei näherer Betrachtung auch gar keinen Sinn, da die Masse eh schon in Bewegung und nicht aufhaltbar war.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und genau diese Explosionen werden von vielen Theoretiken fälschlicherweise als Sprengungen gedeutet.
> Eine Sprengung hätte bei näherer Betrachtung auch gar keinen Sinn, da die Masse eh schon in Bewegung und nicht aufhaltbar war.


 
Da kann man mal wieder sehen, dass solche "Theoretiker" sichtbare Fakten falsch deuten oder für sich neu auslegen, damit ihre Theorie logisch klingt.

Du hast Recht, wieso sollte man ein einstürzendes Haus noch sprengen wollen?
Wäre das nicht aufgefallen, wenn man überall Sprengladungenangebracht hätte?

Mein Flug in die USA war übringens auch nicht wirklich ausgebucht. Die Sitzplätze neben und vor mir waren alle leer.
Ich hätte auch der der ersten Klasse sitzen können, auch dort gab es noch reichlich Platz.


----------



## Sash (14. Februar 2009)

hm wieso die anspielung das er nicht ausgebucht war?
und im übrigen hast du recht. nur den leuten scheint es echt zu langweilig zu sein.
oder haben zuviele filme gesehen.. aber egal.


----------



## quantenslipstream (14. Februar 2009)

Ich fliege ab und zu mal herum und umher. 
Selten, dass ein Linienflug ausgebucht ist (ich rede nicht von Reisefliegern, die müssen voll sein, damit sich die extremen Tiefstpreise lohnen).
Gerade Inlandsflüge, wie die damals waren, sind selten ausgebucht oder auch nur annähernd voll.
Auf dem Rückflug war meine Maschine nur halb gefüllt und das für ein Interkontinentalflug.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (14. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hatten wir das nicht schon mal diskutiert?
> Wenn ein vollgetanktes Flugzeug in so ein Haus brettert, dann bleibt vom Flugzeug erst mal nichts übrig, was noch nach Flugzeug aussieht.
> Wenn Kerosin brennt, dann entstehen Temepraturen von über 1000°. Die Kontruktion des WTC konnte dieser Temeratur nicht standhalten, da die einzelnen Stockwerke nur mit Halteklammer an die Außenhaut angebracht sind (anders als z.B. der Sears Tower in Chicago).
> Unter der Hitze knicken die Klammern irgendwann weg (hat ja auch gedauert, bis die Türme zusammenbrachen). Ein Stockwerk fällt auf das andere und dann rauschen sie auf die darunter.
> ...




Ich bin voll deiner Meinung Quanti. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich fliege ab und zu mal herum und umher.
> Selten, dass ein Linienflug ausgebucht ist (ich rede nicht von Reisefliegern, die müssen voll sein, damit sich die extremen Tiefstpreise lohnen).
> Gerade Inlandsflüge, wie die damals waren, sind selten ausgebucht oder auch nur annähernd voll.
> Auf dem Rückflug war meine Maschine nur halb gefüllt und das für ein Interkontinentalflug.




Aber was das mit den Flugzeugauslastung hier soll versteh ich nicht.


----------



## BamBuchi (14. Februar 2009)

Die Flugzeuge von WTC waren auch nicht voll besaßt nur so um die 60-80 personen.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Die Flugzeuge von WTC waren auch nicht voll besaßt nur so um die 60-80 personen.



Ach, wenn nur 130 anstatt 300 Leute umgekommen sind, dann ist das ja nicht schlimm. Kann man ja eigentlich vernachlaessigen. [/Sarkasmus]

Etwas sehr interessantes:

Hier ist ein Bild vom Pentagon nach dem Attentat:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Pentagon_on_9.11_-_2.jpg

So, jetzt moege mir doch bitte jemand erklaeren, wie ein grosses Flugzeug, dass da reinkracht, so eine seltsame Front hinterlaesst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, wenn nur 130 anstatt 300 Leute umgekommen sind, dann ist das ja nicht schlimm. Kann man ja eigentlich vernachlaessigen. [/Sarkasmus]



Weiter vorne wurden die geringen Passagierzahlen der Flüge als Beweis für eine Verschwörung genutzt, so nach dem Schema "das waren keine normalen Flüge, da wurde was manipuiert, etc." - die Beobachtung, dass schlecht gebuchte Linienflüge keine Seltenheit sind, ist zwar nur eine Wiederholung bereits getätigter Aussagen, aber trotzdem Teil der Diskussion.




> Etwas sehr interessantes:



echt? Hatten wir erst ~2135213mal, zugegebenermaßen nicht so schön aufgelöst.



> Hier ist ein Bild vom Pentagon nach dem Attentat:
> 
> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fd/Pentagon_on_9.11_-_2.jpg
> 
> So, jetzt moege mir doch bitte jemand erklaeren, wie ein grosses Flugzeug, dass da reinkracht, so eine seltsame Front hinterlaesst.



Erklär doch erstmal, was an der Front seltsam ist.
Ich seh da eigentlich nur einen hässlichen Betonklotz (was die Fassade sollte, ist berechtigt - aber eine Frage an die Architekten), der Brandspuren, ein eingestürztes Segment und etwas stärkere Beschädigungen über ein Stück des untersten Stockwerkes aufweist. Aber nichts merkwürdiges.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ach, wenn nur 130 anstatt 300 Leute umgekommen sind, dann ist das ja nicht schlimm. Kann man ja eigentlich vernachlaessigen. [/Sarkasmus]


Ich denke quantenslipstream wollte mit seinen Anmerkungen über spärlich besetzte Linienflüge darauf hinweisen, dass die Tatsache, dass wenig Leute in den Attentatsmaschinen saßen, kein Argument pro Verschwörung ist. Weil einige behaupten ja, die Maschinen seien absichtlich untypisch leer gewesen, was einfach Nonsens ist, Lineenflüge zu gewissen Uhrzeiten sind nunmal spärlich gebucht, das gibts bei uns auch.



> Etwas sehr interessantes:


Nicht wirklich...



> So, jetzt moege mir doch bitte jemand erklaeren, wie ein grosses Flugzeug, dass da reinkracht, so eine seltsame Front hinterlaesst.


Nochmal erklären? Ist das so wie vbei der werbung, dass hier im Thread alles 6mal wiederholt werden muss, bevor was hängenbleibt? 
Nun gut: Das Flugzeug krachte schräg in die verstärkte Außenwand. Der Gebäudeteil wurde schwer beschädigt und stürzte ein, daher die Lücke, die man auf dem Foto sieht. Die Flügzeugtrümmer sind zum Fotozeitpunkt bereits beseitigt.
Frühere fotos zeigen einen länglichen Riss mit der groben Form des Flugzeugs. Wobei die rechte Tragfläche wohl kaum eindrang nachdem sie kurz zuvor einen Generator vor dem Gebäude umrasiert hatte, daher und wegen des scrägen Aufprallwinkels war das Loch asymmetrisch. Siehe z.B. http://www.davesweb.cnchost.com/pentagon&plane.jpeg

Man sieht im Grunde auch recht gut dass die Aufprallzone viel zu breit und zu flach für eine Langstreckenrakete oder ähnliches ist.

Auf http://www.geoffmetcalf.com/pentagon/images/16.jpg sieht man unten rechts das Autrittsloch der Flugzeugnase. Also das hier: http://killtown.911review.org/images/flight77/inside/punchouthole.jpg


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> echt? Hatten wir erst ~2135213mal, zugegebenermaßen nicht so schön aufgelöst.



Ich lese nicht jede Seite dieses Threads durch, ich habe ein Bild gefunden, dass mich interessiert, und das Stelle ich ausnahmsweise mal hier rein. Tut mir leid fuer dich, dass es schon so oft gezeigt wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erklär doch erstmal, was an der Front seltsam ist.
> Ich seh da eigentlich nur einen hässlichen Betonklotz (was die Fassade sollte, ist berechtigt - aber eine Frage an die Architekten), der Brandspuren, ein eingestürztes Segment und etwas stärkere Beschädigungen über ein Stück des untersten Stockwerkes aufweist. Aber nichts merkwürdiges.



Die Explosionen im WTC bringen gleich 2 mal Tuerme zum Einsturz, die einen Flugzeugeinschlag eigentlich aushalten sollen.
Beim Pentagon ist ein kleines Stueck der Front beschaedigt, wie als wenn eine Bombe innen explodiert ist. Waere ein Flugzeug in das pentagon geflogen, haette es meiner Meinung nach eine groessere Explosion geben sollen, und Teile links und rechts vom Einschlagsort sollten staerker beschaedigt sein - es ist ja fast wie gerade Linie links abgeschnitten --> Explosion von innen und nicht von aussen.

Ausserdem traegt so ein Flugzeug eine beachtliche Menge Kerosin mit sich.
Meinst du nicht, dass da ein wenig mehr schwarze Fassade bzw. grundsaetzlich mehr verbranntes (Gebaeude) sein sollte, waere dort diese riesige Menge Kerosin in Brand geraten?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Man sieht im Grunde auch recht gut dass die Aufprallzone viel zu breit und zu flach für eine Langstreckenrakete oder ähnliches ist.


Erstens das...
Und zweitens, ein Marschflugkörper hat ein völlig andere Sprengkraft:YouTube - AGM-158 JASSM Cruise Missile
Das Zerstörungsbild hätte völlig anders ausgesehen.
Eine Luft-Luft Rakete ist genauso auszuschließen, da auch bei solch einer Waffe das Zerstörungsbild anders aussieht.
Zumindest würde das Zerstörungsbild - ich sage mal, nicht so sauber aussehen wie es aussah.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ich lese nicht jede Seite dieses Threads durch



Da bist du leider nicht der einzige...




> Die Explosionen im WTC bringen gleich 2 mal Tuerme zum Einsturz, die einen Flugzeugeinschlag eigentlich aushalten sollen.



Sollten sie?



> Beim Pentagon ist ein kleines Stueck der Front beschaedigt, wie als wenn eine Bombe innen explodiert ist. Waere ein Flugzeug in das pentagon geflogen, haette es meiner Meinung nach eine groessere Explosion geben sollen, und Teile links und rechts vom Einschlagsort sollten staerker beschaedigt sein



Du hast dir schon mal die Maßstäbe Flugzeug&Pentagon angeguckt, oder?



> - es ist ja fast wie gerade Linie links abgeschnitten --> Explosion von innen und nicht von aussen.



Die einzige gerade Linie, die ich sehen kann, ist die, entlang der ein Teil des Gebäudes eingestürzt ist - und natürlich folgt das einer geraden Linie, warum sollte auch ein halbes Stockwerk in der Luft hängen bleiben?
Entweder die Explosion (oder das folgende Feuer) hat Strukturen darunter zerstört, dann bricht alles bis zur nächsten tragenden Struktur weg (die zu 99% eine Senkrechte darstellt), oder es stürzt eben nichts ein.



> Ausserdem traegt so ein Flugzeug eine beachtliche Menge Kerosin mit sich.
> Meinst du nicht, dass da ein wenig mehr schwarze Fassade bzw. grundsaetzlich mehr verbranntes (Gebaeude) sein sollte, waere dort diese riesige Menge Kerosin in Brand geraten?



Teibstofftanks befinden sich normalerweise im Rumpf und den Tragflächenwurzeln, nicht außerhalb der Triebwerke - d.h. ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das Kerosin im Zentrum des Einschlages seinen Ursprung nimmt.
Der kann auch beliebig stark verkohlt gewesen sein, jetzt besteht er nur noch aus Trümmern.
Ob weitere Gebäudeteile verrußt werden, hängt davon ab, ob und in welche Richtung Kerosin fließen kann. (auf Adrenalizes Bild sieht man z.B. dass die Rückseite deutlich stärker verrußt ist - wäre gut möglich, dass Kerosin sich im hinteren Teil des Erdgeschosses gesammelt hat)

Dazu kommt natürlich immer noch der Wind, der Brandspuren stark beeinflussen kann. (wenn er an dem Tag z.B. stark auf die Fassade gedrückt, wären die Flammen vermutlich auch hinten aus dem Gebäuse kommen, selbst wenn der eigentliche Brandherd im vorderen Teil lag.)


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sollten sie?



Ja, sie sollten sogar den Einschlag einer Boeing 707 aushalten - welches ein nur geringfuegig kleineres Flugzeug ist als die ins WTC geflogenen 767. Quelle, 9. Absatz





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du hast dir schon mal die Maßstäbe Flugzeug&Pentagon angeguckt, oder?



Ja.
Das Pentagon hat eine Seitenlaenge von circa 285 Metern, die Boeing 757-200 eine Fluegelspannweite von 40 Metern und eine Laenge von 47 Metern. So ein riesiges Flugzeug, mit Kerosin vollgepumpt - der Flieger war auf dem Weg von Washington D.C. nach L.A., war also fast vollgetankt (Einsatzreichweite betraegt 4.500-7.800 Kilometer, abhaengig vom Modell; Distanz zwischen L.A. und D.C. 4.000 Kilometer) - kracht in das Gebaeude und hinterlaesst so ein kleines Loch? Hier noch einmal zur Veranschaulichung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein grosser Airliner kracht in das Gebaeude und hinterlaesst so ein kleines Loch - es macht einfach keinen Sinn. Fuer mich kaemen nur eine Bombe oder ein militaerischer Flugkoerper in Frage.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die einzige gerade Linie, die ich sehen kann, ist die, entlang der ein Teil des Gebäudes eingestürzt ist - und natürlich folgt das einer geraden Linie, warum sollte auch ein halbes Stockwerk in der Luft hängen bleiben?



Weil ein Flugzeug, dass in ein Gebaeude fliegt, nun mal eine enorme Explosion verursacht?
Daran, dass das Gebaeude so gerade abgetrennt wurde, sieht man uebrigens, dass der Explosionsradius noch kleiner war als die Flaeche, die am Ende aus dem Pentagon abgerissen ist - der Rest des einen Teils des Pentagons wurde mit nach unten gerissen, da keine Traeger mehr vorhanden waren, die die oberen Stockwerke haetten halten koennen. Waere die Explosion staerker gewesen - was ich meine, waere ein Flugzeug ins Pentagon gestuerzt -, waere die Fassade nicht so genau abgetrennt geworden, da die Explosionswucht das Gebaeude tiefer penetriert haette.

Und der daraus resultierende Explosionsradius ist, wie ich es schon 10 Mal gesagt habe, einfach zu klein fuer einen Airliner.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Entweder die Explosion (oder das folgende Feuer) hat Strukturen darunter zerstört, dann bricht alles bis zur nächsten tragenden Struktur weg (die zu 99% eine Senkrechte darstellt), oder es stürzt eben nichts ein.



Eben, dann bricht alles bis zum naechsten tragenden Abschnitt weg - der daraus resultierende effektive Explosionsradius ist aber zu klein. Weitere Ausfuehrungen habe ich bereits weiter oben niedergeschrieben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Teibstofftanks befinden sich normalerweise im Rumpf und den Tragflächenwurzeln, nicht außerhalb der Triebwerke - d.h. ich würde davon ausgehen, dass das Kerosin im Zentrum des Einschlages seinen Ursprung nimmt.
> Der kann auch beliebig stark verkohlt gewesen sein, jetzt besteht er nur noch aus Trümmern.
> Ob weitere Gebäudeteile verrußt werden, hängt davon ab, ob und in welche Richtung Kerosin fließen kann. (auf Adrenalizes Bild sieht man z.B. dass die Rückseite deutlich stärker verrußt ist - wäre gut möglich, dass Kerosin sich im hinteren Teil des Erdgeschosses gesammelt hat)



Das ist durchaus gut moeglich, allerdings sieht der Einschlag ja folgendermassen aus:

Die Spitze des Flugzeugs beruehrt das Gebaeude
Durch den ploetzlichen Ruck fangen die Strukturen des Flugzeugs an, sich zu verformen
Durch die Verformungen tritt Kerosin aus, und Funken entstehen
Explosion
Nun dauert es aber nicht so lange, bis das Flugzeug vollstaendig im Pentagon verschwunden ist, bis diese Reaktion Wirkung zeigt - das Ganze passiert innerhalb weniger Millisekunden. Die Bilder deuten jedoch an, dass das Explosionszentrum weiter im Gebaeude-Inneren gelegen hat - sieht fuer mich nicht nach Flugzeug-Aufprall aus, sondern nach gezielter Explosion eines gesteuerten Koerpers.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dazu kommt natürlich immer noch der Wind, der Brandspuren stark beeinflussen kann. (wenn er an dem Tag z.B. stark auf die Fassade gedrückt, wären die Flammen vermutlich auch hinten aus dem Gebäuse kommen, selbst wenn der eigentliche Brandherd im vorderen Teil lag.)



Beweis?
Ich konnte fuer diesen Tag leider keine Wetter-Daten finden, bist du da besser informiert als ich?




Ausserdem haben wir hier noch ein schoenes Bild von den Ueberwachungskameras am Pentagon:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/07/757_pentagon.gif

Im ersten Bild sieht man weiss hinterlegt angeblich das Flugzeug - waere das aber wirklich ein Flugzeug, wuerde es wohl kaum in so einem Winkel auf das Pentagon zugeflogen kommen. Es sieht ja fast schon so aus, als ob das Flugzeug aufs pentagon "zufahren" wuerde -sehr unglaubwuerdig.
Ausserdem hat mindestens ein Zeuge zu Protokoll gegeben, dass das Flugzeug in einem "steilen Winkel" auf das Pentagon zugerast kam - was denn uns vorliegenden Bildaufnahmen wiedersprechen wuerde. Referenz #46

Eine weitere interessante Website/ bzw. interessantes Buch: http://www.arbeiterfotografie.de/galerie/kein-krieg/hintergrund/index-rezension-0035.html



So, und jetzt wuerde ich gerne noch ein abschliessendes Statement verfassen:
Hierbei handelt es sich um meine eigene Meinung.
Ich versuche nicht, irgendjemanden in seiner Meinung zu bekehren, sondern moechte lediglich meinen Standpunkt verdeutlichen.
Wer rein objektiv und sachlich mit mir diskutieren moechte, gerne. 
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass wir hier ausgerechnet im PCGHX-Forum eine Loesung zu diesem Problem finden werden - die Diskussion wird ewig weitergehen, solange wir nicht Einsicht in verschiedene Akten gewaehrt bekommen und lange recherchieren - aber bevor das passiert, kommt der Osterhase zu Weihnachten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

Das WTC sollte die Wucht einer 707 aushalten und nicht in der Lage sein es von der Fassade abprallen zu lassen. Wie soll das gehen? 

Auch konnte die Ings vor 30 Jahre bestimmt nicht simulieren was bei einem solchen Vorfall passiert. Behaupten das das Gebäude das aushält ist einfach, es zu belegen ist schwer. 

Und das WTC ist ein ziviles Gebäude, das Pentagon ist der Hauptsitz des US-amerikanischen Verteidigungsministeriums. Und deshalb sehr massiv gebaut.

"Einer der Terroranschläge am 11. September 2001 galt dem Pentagon, das an seinem 60. Geburtstag punktuell beschädigt wurde. Dabei kamen 125 Menschen ums Leben. Dank der befestigten Bauweise von 1941, die ursprünglich für die Lasten der Akten verstärkt ausgeführt wurde, sind nicht mehr Menschen ums Leben gekommen. Auch die Sicherheitsfenster und die 2001 kurz vor den Anschlägen neu eingebaute bzw. überholte Sprinkleranlage haben vielen Menschen im 1. Stock und in den angrenzenden Blöcken das Leben gerettet. Erst 19 Minuten nach dem Einschlag der Boeing 757 und dem ausbrechenden Feuer brach der 1. Stock in sich zusammen." Quelle


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Februar 2009)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ein grosser Airliner kracht in das Gebaeude und hinterlaesst so ein kleines Loch


Was vestehst du unter "kleines Loch"?
Meinst du, weil die Boeing 767 eine Flügelspannweite von 47,60m hat muss auch das Loch 47,60m breit sein?
Du weist schon, das die Flügel bei solch einem Eintritt wegknicken.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> - es macht einfach keinen Sinn. Fuer mich kaemen nur eine Bombe oder ein militaerischer Flugkoerper in Frage.


Eine Bombe ist schon mal zu 100% auszuschließen. Oder kommen Bomben neuerdings horizontal angeflogen

Und nun zu deiner Theorie "militaerischer Flugkoerper".
Was für einer soll es deiner Meinung nach gewesen sein?
Ein Marschflugkörper - wie so oft behauptet? 
- diese sind in den Abmaßen viel zu klein als das was man auf dem Video sieht
- die Sprengkraft eines Marschflugkörpers ist erstens viel höher und zweitens hätte die Explosion nicht gleich an der Fasade/ bzw. im ersten Gebäudering stattgefunden, sondern tiefer im Pentagon, da solche Marschflugkörper für das tiefe Eindringen in Gebäuden konzipiert sind
Ergo..., wäre es ein Marschflugkörper gewesen, hätte es maximal ein großes Loch in der Fasade gegeben und erst weiter innen im Pentagon wäre es zu einer Zerstörung gekommen die bei weitem größere Ausmaße gehabt hätte als die Zerstörung die man auf den Bildern sieht.
Auch eine Luft-Luft Rakete kann es nicht gewesen sein, da auch diese viel zu klein sind als das was man auf dem Video sieht



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Im ersten Bild sieht man weiss hinterlegt angeblich das Flugzeug - waere das aber wirklich ein Flugzeug, wuerde es wohl kaum in so einem Winkel auf das Pentagon zugeflogen kommen. Es sieht ja fast schon so aus, als ob das Flugzeug aufs pentagon "zufahren" wuerde -sehr unglaubwuerdig.


Dieses wurde zb. durch Zeugen bestätigt das die Boeing im Tiefflug aus richtung des Highways angeflogen kam.
Was allerdings durch fanatische Verschwörungstheoretiker mit - man bemerke - verschiedenen Behauptungen immer wieder in Frage und falsch dargestellt wird.


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

es ist doch völlig absurd dass ein paar Selbstmordattenäter mit vermtl. gar keiner Ausbildung auf einmal das (zu der Zeit) schwerste Pasagierflugzeug steuern können. 
außerdem, warum konnte man die Täter so schnell identifizieren, ihre Leichen wurde nie gefunden (angeblich sind sie verbrannt), aber ihre Reisepässe (was nehm ich auch sonst mit, wenn ich mich in die Luft sprenge) wurden völlig unversehrt in den brennenden Trümmerresten gefunden...Ja, ich glaub auch...
Zufälle gibts, die gibts gar nicht (gut geschriebener Artikel)

*Es gibt unwiederlegbare Beweise!* 
1.) Das WTC soll angeblich wegen der hohen Temperatur des brennenden Kerosins zusammengestürtzt sein. Denken wir einmal genauer nach:
Kerosin brennt mir 800°C , seit wann schmilzt bei dieser Temperatur Stahl??
Stahl schmilzt laut Wikipedia frühestens ab 1250°C (abgesehen mal davon, dass auf dem Stahl im WTC eine Feuerschutzflüssigkeit war die das ganze um ca. 500°C anhebt) 
Ist das nicht  Beweis genug? Der Stahl ist nie geschmolzen (wie man ja auch auf den vielen Bildern sehen kann), er wurde mit Hilfe einer gezielt angebrachten Bombe gesprengt!

2.) Hier
 gibt es auch noch den Beweis, dass die Türme gesprengt wurden, dass schreibe ich nicht alles hier rein, mit den vielen Bildern wäre das zu umständlich, lest euch einfach mal den Artikel durch, dann werdet irh merken, dass 9/11 ein Insiderjob war und garantiert nicht von dem schon lange gestorbenem Osama bin Laden durchgeführ wurde.

Lest auch auch einmal den artikel über die vielen Zufälle die 9/11 betreffen durch (weiter oben verlinkt), es sind an die 50, aber danach wird euer Weltbild vllt. für immer verändert.

Ich habe mit jetzt die Mühe gemacht das ganze hier rauszusuchen und aufzuschreiben, weil ich hoffe das wenigstens ein paar von euch so den Weg zur Wahrheit finden!


----------



## HeNrY (15. Februar 2009)

*hust*
Das haben wir alles schon durchgekaut...
Zu 1.)
Schön, Stahl schmilzt da nicht, verliert aber über 50% seiner Tragkraft und verbiegt dann fast wie Gummi (bei der Last  )


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> es ist doch völlig absurd dass ein paar Selbstmordattenäter mit vermtl. gar keiner Ausbildung auf einmal das (zu der Zeit) schwerste Pasagierflugzeug steuern können.


Die hatten alle eine Flugausbildung.


Fighter3 schrieb:


> Denken wir einmal genauer nach:
> Kerosin brennt mir 800°C , seit wann schmilzt bei dieser Temperatur Stahl??


Da brauchen wir nicht nachzudenken.
Die Stahlträger sind nicht gescholzen, sondern sie haben sich durch die große Hitzeeinwirkung verformt. Dazu brauch es nur eine Temperatur von ca. 400°C.
Diese Verformung der Stahlträger brachte dann das Gebäude zum Einsturz.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2.) Hier
> gibt es auch noch den Beweis, dass die Türme gesprengt wurden,


Hast du schon mal einen Stahlträger mit einem Brennschneider zertrennt?
Ich schon, und nicht nur einen. Und ich kann dir sagen..., sieht genau so aus wie auf den Bildern.
Demnach könnten diese Schnitte an den Stahlträgern genauso von den Aufräumaktionen herrühren.


----------



## Nuklon (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> ...


Das für zweitens war sehr lustig. Es war wieder das typische Verhalten von denen, die meinen die Welt zu durchschauen. Man nehme Zitate und schreibe ohne Zusammenhang, was sie gesagt haben, es passt ins Thema.
z.B. Wusste Bush natürlich nicht wo Bin laden ist(Sonst hätte er ihn ja schon) und warum sollte er sich bitte mit der Suche befassen. Dafür hat er zich Geheimdienste. Er muss ein Land regieren.
Sehr schön finde ich den Aschlusskommentar des Videos, wo behauptet wird, das bin Laden tot ist(übrigens ohne Senderlogo, sehr glaubwürdig). Da steht think... Und jeder, der denken kann, weiß dass er hier über ein Thema redet, wo die eine Hälfte die Terroristen und die andere Hälfte die Geheimdienste die Unterlagen haben. Dann das Wort Wahrheit auszusprechen ist schon sehr dreist in meinen Augen. Bzw. zu behaupten das eine Seite die Wahrheit weiß. 
Außerdem wurde die meisten deiner "unwiderlegbaren" Beweise bereits hier in einem Hardwareforum widerlegt. Wir hätte gern neue sichere Beweise, die nicht von einer Mini 2fps Kamera kommen, wo man nix erkennen kann oder von selbsternannten Statikern und Sprengmeistern.


Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2.) Hier


Noch viel Schöner ist, dass man auf Bild Drei sieht, wie Männer etwas genau in der Schräglage anbringen, wie das letzte Bild aussieht. Seine These mit eigenen Bildern zu widerlegen ist was schönes.


----------



## Adrenalize (15. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal einen Stahlträger mit einem Brennschneider zertrennt?
> Ich schon, und nicht nur einen. Und ich kann dir sagen..., sieht genau so aus wie auf den Bildern.
> Demnach könnten diese Schnitte an den Stahlträgern genauso von den Aufräumaktionen herrühren.


Ich vermute auch stark dass diese "Beweisfotos" von diversen Seiten die Reste von Stahlträgern zeigen, die während der Aufräumarbeiten abgeschnitten und für Materialtests abtransportiert wurden. Weil die werden die ja kaum mitsamt dem Fundament weggekarrt haben.

Manchmal ist halt die einfachste Erklärung auch die richtige. Passt nur leider nichts ins große Illuminaten-Weltverschwörungsbild. 
Vielleicht wars ja auch Magie, Uri Geller kann ja schließlich auch Metall (Löffel) biegen. Kommt auch im TV, also MUSS es wahr sein!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

HeNrY schrieb:


> *hust*
> Das haben wir alles schon durchgekaut...
> Zu 1.)
> Schön, Stahl schmilzt da nicht, verliert aber über 50% seiner Tragkraft und verbiegt dann fast wie Gummi (bei der Last  )



Sorry wenn ihr das schon alles hattet, aber ich hatte keinen Bock mir 24 Seiten, in denen vermtl. größtenteils das gleiche steht durchzulesen.

Aber warum wurde dann gesagt, dass der Stahl geschmolzen sei? Außerdem ist dass mit dem Stahl wirklich unlogisch (zumindest für mich). 
Ein aktuelles Beispiel:
Vor ein paar Wochen brannte in Peking ein Wolkenkratzer (aus Stahl). Dieser brannte mehrere Stunden (hier ein offizielles Video von CCTV), stüzte aber nicht zusammen, sondern brannte aus. Klar kann es mal passieren, dass durch Zufälle und vllt. auch weil Sicherheitsbestimmungen missachtet wurden trotzdem ein Wolkenkratzer mal zusammenbricht, aber warum passiert das ausgerechnet zweimal direkt hintereinander und dann auch noch an den vermtl. am besten gesichterten Türmen? Mir ist das ein bisschen zu viel Zufall.

Gut, ihr habt vermtl. irgendwie doch Recht, es gibt zu wenige und zu schlechte Beweise für meine Story. Aber könnt ihr mir mal ein paar unwiederlegbare Beweise für die offizielle Story geben (das war ernst gemeint, und wahrscheinlich wurde das auch schon oft durchgekauft, aber ich frage trotzdem nach )

Am Ende muss man doch wieder damit leben, dass es unterschiedliche Meinungen gibt...


----------



## Nuklon (15. Februar 2009)

So, Erstens, ist in China keine Boing in das Haus gestürzt. Sondern es hat allein gebrannt. Die Boing hat aber schon die Konstruktion geschwächt, so dass der Rest, der weich wurde, die Lasten nicht mehr tragen konnte. Daher sind auch die Etagen, wo das Flugzeug rein ist, zuerst zusammengebrochen. Welche, wie bereits ein paar Seiten weiter vorher, die restlichen unteren Etagen aufgrund ihres Gewichtes einfach zusammendrückten. 
Zweitens: Unsere unwiderlegbaren Beweise: Wir führen hier großteils logische Argumente an, diese sich wenn man nachdenkt, einem sich selbst erschließen. Dass die CIA oder wer weiß welche Organisation ihre Finger nicht im Spiel hatte, haben wir niemals bewiesen, noch werden wir dies tun. Wir haben lediglich aufgezeigt, dass die USA ihre Ziele hätte anders erreichen können und es unlogisch ist für zwei Kriege das WTC zu vernichten.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Ein Verschwörung dieser Größe wäre doch gar nicht möglich. Bedenkt doch mal wie viele von ihr wissen müssten. Das da alle dicht halten ist mehr als unwahrscheinlich. Gerade wenn das Ziel ist, Amerikaner zu töten.
> 
> Überhaupt muss es für solche riesen Aktion doch Motive geben. Diese gibt es nicht. Jedenfalls hat die böse USA daraus keine Vorteile ziehen können. Oder denkt ihr die USA steht jetzt besser da als vor 9/11? Ich denke nicht.
> 
> ...




Ich zitier mich mal selber, für alle die nur die 3 letzten Beiträge lesen.


----------



## b0s (15. Februar 2009)

Bevor ich mich zum Thema äußere würd ich gern ein paar grundsätzliche Fragen stellen, die jeder für sich vielleicht mal beantworten möchte und dies ggfs auch hier mitteilen kann:

Warum diskutierst du? Um recht zu be- oder erhalten, um der Diskussions willen, um der Lösungs willen?
Welche Quelle hältst du für glaubwürdig, welche nicht?

Zum Thema:

Ich glaube definitiv nicht an die Version der US-Amerikanischen Regierung. Da es darüber hinaus aber impliziter Weise kaum Quellen und Infos gibt (Informationspolitik eben genannter) lässt sich quasi nur spekulieren was wirklich passiert ist. Und dass jemand oder eine Gruppe von Leuten, die nicht "hinter den Kulissen" tätig waren, die Wahrheit tatsächlich herausfindet halte ich in hohem Maße für unwahrscheinlich.

Warum glaube ich die US-Amerikanische Regierungs-Version (im folgenden offiziell genannt) nicht?
Nun, ich glaube dieser Regierung nicht - genauer gesagt nichts. Das mag bei dieser Regierung besonders stark ausgeprägt sein, da sie in der Vergangenheit immer wieder ihre Unglaubwürdigkeit bewiesen hat, allgemeiner halte ich prinzipiell Regierungen für nicht vertrauenswürdig, insbesondere dann, wenn es um Entscheidungen und Geschehnisse geht, in welche sie unmittelbar involviert sind und solche, die große Tragweite besitzen. Geheimdienste spielen btw noch in einer vollkommen anderen Liga was Glaubwürdigkeit angeht.

Mit einer konstruktiveren, weiterbringenderen, sprich offeneren Informationspolitik würde die US-Regierung so manchen Theorien und Spekulationen den garaus machen und Transparenz beweisen. Tut sie jedoch nicht. Selbst schuld bzw. ziemlich ärgerlich (als US-Ami würd ich vielleicht wissen wollen was passiert ist. Ach halt - wie stehen die Aktienkurse? Wo bleibt meine Putzfrau? Was macht Hit*er gerade? *räusper*  )

Um dem ganzen noch eine (imho angemessene) zynische Note zu verpassen:
Glaubt ihr Menschenleben spielen für Multis eine Rolle?
Glaubt ihr Menschenleben spielen für Weltmächte eine Rolle?
Glaubt ihr Menschenleben spielen für irgendjemanden mit internationaler politischer Macht eine Rolle?
Glaubt ihr wirklich der Wert eines Menschenlebens liegt heute auch nur ansatzweise in der Nähe von jenem, den es ursprünglich besitzt? (unbezahlbar, unwiederbringlich, einmalig, etc. pp.) 



PS: Sofern es nicht unmitelbar um Themenbezug geht, halte ich es für ausgesprochen vernünftig Diskussionsteilnehmer nicht zu diskreditieren oder gar anzugreifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Aaaaaaargh. Stundenlang ne Antwort geschrieben, dann lässt der Server sie eifnach verschwinden.
Egal, kurz und knapp:

Erstmal  für die gute Argumentation - so kann man kontrovers diskutieren 



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, sie sollten sogar den Einschlag einer Boeing 707 aushalten - welches ein nur geringfuegig kleineres Flugzeug ist als die ins WTC geflogenen 767. Quelle, 9. Absatz
> 
> "Aufprall" - stimmt. Ist daber kein Wiederspruch zur offiziellen Version, schließlich wurde der Aufprall ausgehalten, der Einsturz kam durch den anschließenden Großbrand.
> 
> ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Februar 2009)

Um noch mal auf den Zusammenbruch der beiden Türme zu kommen.
Es lag einfach an der Bauweise der Gebäude, dass sie eingestürzt sind. Schließlich wusste man das und auch deshalb gab es ja 1993 schon mal einen Versuch sie zu sprengen.
Das Empire State Building ist ganz anders gebaut, da richtet ein Jet nicht so viel Schaden an.

Als ich in Taiwan war, habe ich mir den Taipeh 101 genauer angeguckt. Der ist so gebaut, dass sie Außenteile des Gebäudes Bewegungsenergie in Verformung umwandeln können, ohne zu zerbrechen, die Energie wird um das Gebäude herum geleitet.
Stellt euch einen Wasserball vor, auf dem ihr draufschlagt, die Wellen wandern außen um den Ball herum und treffen sich hinten. Dann kommt es zu einer Interferenz und einige Energieberge und -täler gleichen sich aus.
Ich gehe daher davon aus, dass auch eine Boing 747 400 dem Taipeh 101 nicht so viel Schaden zufügen kann. Zumindest wird das Gebäude stehen bleiben.

Ihr müsst auch die Trägheit der Masse nicht außer Acht lassen. Ein Jet, der vielleicht mit 300km/h ins Pentagon rauscht, ist trotzdem noch so träge, dass das Heck weiterfliegt, obwohl der Bug schon in Einzelteile zerbröselt ist.
Die Tragflächen sind nur aus einem Aluminiumgerüst gebaut mit einer Aluhaut. Die Dinger sind leicht, die klappen einfach weg und zerkrachen in tausende von Teilen. Davon bleibt nichts übrig.



Whoosaa schrieb:


> Ja, sie sollten sogar den Einschlag einer Boeing 707 aushalten...


 
Die Türme haben dem Einschlag doch auch standgehalten, sonst wären sie sofort umgekippt.
Es geht vielmehr darum, dass die langandauernde Hitze die Stahlklammern aufgeweicht haben.
Schau dir mal genau an, wie die WTC Tower gebaut worden sind. Dann kannst du es genau sehen. Man wollte keine schweren Stahlträger mitten in den Räumen haben, daher wurden große Fläschen mit Beton ausgegossen und dann an den Klammern an der Außenhaut befestigt. Damals eine Revolution der Bauweise, heute weiß man, dass man es hätte anders bauen sollen.



@ruyven:
Das mit dem Server und weg war der Text hatte ich auch schon mal, gibts dafür eine Erklärung?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Zitat von *b0s*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das ist das was mich allerdings auch mal brennend interessieren würde.
Man liest immer mal wieder - es müsste mehr Transparenz ins Geschehen gebracht werden.
Was soll denn noch offen dargelegt werden als das was schon bekannt ist?


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erstmal  für die gute Argumentation - so kann man kontrovers diskutieren


Falls das an mich gerichtet war danke...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle eine Frage für alle Verschwörungstheoretiker:
> Sowohl diese Verzögerung als auch die unterschiedlichen Einsturzzeiten riefen Misstrauen hervor. Wenn es sich Sprengungen gehandelt haben sollte, wäre es naheliegend, diese im Moment des Einschlages durchzuführen - da erwarten die Leute intuitiv das größte Schadenspotential und stellen weniger blöde Fragen.
> Und Fragensteller sind der Feind jeder Verschwörung.



Stimmt ansich, aber dann hätten wahrscheinlich alle gefragt:
1.) Warum gab es keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen sowas?
2.) Warum haben die WTC den Einschlag nicht ausgehalten, obwohl es eigentlich möglich gewesen wäre?



Nun zu den Gründen, die der "Anschlag" hatte :
1.) Natürlich war es mit ein grund für den Krieg, aber da habt ihr Recht...den Amis wären sicher auch was anderes als Ausrede eingefallen.

2.) Sie brauchten eine Ausrede um die ganzen neuen Sicherheitspakete, Gesetze etc. gegen den "Terror" durchzusetzen.

und am wichtigsten:

3.) Es gibt einige Leute die sich an dem "Unglück" bereichert haben. 



> Es wurden ungewöhnlich hohe Mengen an 5 Jahres US Treasury Notes gehandelt, eine Transaktion war alleine 5 Milliarden Dollar wert. Diese Wertpapiere sind speziell dann gut wenn einen Weltkrise stattfindet und der Aktienmarkt abstürzt.
> In den Wochen vor dem 11. September wurden auf allen Aktienmärkten der Welt ungewöhnlich hohe Mengen an Put-Optionen gehandelt, hauptsächlich für die Aktien von American Airlines, United Airlines, diversen Versicherungen und Banken, alle die dann später durch den Angriff zu Schaden gekommen sind. Eine Put-Option ist eine Wette darauf, dass der Wert einer Aktie sinkt. Insgesamt wurden 15 Milliarden Dollar gehandelt.



Es wurden 15 Millionen Dollar "gewettet", bedenkt man dass man durch so eine gewagte Spekulation meist das fünf bis zehnfache erhält, wenn sie zutrifft kommt man hier auf einen gewinn von 75 Mil. - 150 Mil. Dollar!
Ich glaube für eine solche Summe würde die US-Regierung auch die doppelte Anzahl an Menschenleben vernichten..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube für eine solche Summe würde die US-Regierung auch die doppelte Anzahl an Menschenleben vernichten..


Versuche es erst gar nicht zu glauben. Denn das ist Nonsens, Irrglaube und absolut nicht beweisbar...
Und gib mal in Zukunft die Quelle deiner Zitate an.
Die Quelle deines Zitats ist übrigends mal wieder aus diesem Lager von Verschwörungstheoretikern: Alles Schall und Rauch: 9/11 Zeitablauf - Vorwissen


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Versuche es erst gar nicht zu glauben. Denn das ist Nonsens, Irrglaube und absolut nicht beweisbar...
> Und gib mal in Zukunft die Quelle deiner Zitate an.
> Die Quelle deines Zitats ist übrigends mal wieder aus diesem Lager von Verschwörungstheoretikern: Alles Schall und Rauch: 9/11 Zeitablauf - Vorwissen



Da hast du zweimal Recht:
Es ist (vermutlich) nicht beweisbar und das Zitat ist tatsächlich aus der Quelle...ich kann dir aber noch zahllose andere Seiten nennen, auf denen du ähnliches lesen wirst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> @ruyven:
> Das mit dem Server und weg war der Text hatte ich auch schon mal, gibts dafür eine Erklärung?



Keine spezielle. Die Computecserver haben zur Zeit massive Probleme (siehe News), aber der Xtreme-Server sollte eigentlich nicht betroffen sein 



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Falls das an mich gerichtet war danke...



Bitte.



> Stimmt ansich, aber dann hätten wahrscheinlich alle gefragt:
> 1.) Warum gab es keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen sowas?
> 2.) Warum haben die WTC den Einschlag nicht ausgehalten, obwohl es eigentlich möglich gewesen wäre?



"Weil es eine vergleichsweise billige Konstruktion war, die vor allem luftig wirken sollte (gleiche Erklärung wie jetzt auch) 
Andere Häuser werden ja auch nicht Flugzeugabstursicher gebaut und das WTC war nicht besonders gefährdet, da es ja abseits von Flugkorridoren lag. Trotzdem hat man nach den Ereignissen am Empire State Building auch Kollisionen mit in die Konstruktion mit einfließen lassen - wie wir heute wissen, waren die primitiven Rechnungen der damaligen Zeit und die daraus resultierenden Vorsichtsmaßnahmen aber nicht ausreichend, um einen absichtlichen Ramversuch eines schnellen, großen, modernen Jet auszuhalten"

Klingt für mich ehrlich gesagt plausibler, als die realen Ereignisse.




> Nun zu den Gründen, die der "Anschlag" hatte :
> 1.) Natürlich war es mit ein grund für den Krieg, aber da habt ihr Recht...den Amis wären sicher auch was anderes als Ausrede eingefallen.
> 
> 2.) Sie brauchten eine Ausrede um die ganzen neuen Sicherheitspakete, Gesetze etc. gegen den "Terror" durchzusetzen.



Auch hier hätte man mit deutlich kleineren Ereignissen ausreichende Begründung schaffen können.
Der Anschlag aufs Pentagon alleine (für den man auch kein Flugzeug hätte nehmen müssen, die klassische Methode mit Laster und Sprengstoff hätte gereicht. Eine Kassam-Rakete hätte sogar noch wesentlich stärkere Einschränkungen begründen können, wäre sie doch der eindeutige "Beweis" dafür gewesen, dass es gelungen ist, größere Waffensysteme unbemerkt in die USA zu schmuggeln).
Auch wären mehrere Anschläge in größeren Abständen effektiver, wenn es darum geht, das Thema in den Medien present zu halten und zu beweisen, dass die jüngsten Verschärfungen "immer noch nicht ausreichen".
Als kostengünstige Ziele würden sich Militäranlagen anbieten, die man eh mal durch neuere ersetzen wollte. Das ganze noch garniert mit eine paar Attentaten auf hochrangige Mitglieder des Staatsaperates oder Militärs (keine Verschwörung dieser Größe bliebe unbemerkt, also muss man sich eh um all zu aufmerksame Personen kümmern) - und schon hat man seinen Polizeistaat zu einem Bruchteil der Kosten und mit viel weniger Risiko. Eigentlich lächerlich einfach.



> und am wichtigsten:
> 
> 3.) Es gibt einige Leute die sich an dem "Unglück" bereichert haben.
> 
> ...



ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich diese Statistik gerne von unabhängiger Seite her belegt hätte:
Mit Put-Optionen kann man kein vielfaches an Gewinn machen - die Gewinnspanne entspricht dem Wert der Optionen zum Zeitpunkt des Kaufes (=15. Mrd.) abzüglich dem Aktienpreis zum Zeitpunkt der Einlösung. Da konnte man aber auch nicht mit einem Abfall auf 0 rechnen, schließlich kommt eine Airline nicht durch ein Einzelereigniss, für dass sie nichts kann, in die totale Pleite. Realistische Erwartungen wären vielleicht 5 Mrd. $ gewesen.
Also nichts im Vergleich zum US-Militäretat.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Stimmt ansich, aber dann hätten wahrscheinlich alle gefragt:
> 1.) Warum gab es keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen sowas?
> 2.) Warum haben die WTC den Einschlag nicht ausgehalten, obwohl es eigentlich möglich gewesen wäre?



Wie soll man sich gegen sowas absichern? Und woher soll man wissen ob die Bauart bei solchen unbekannten Belastungen standhält. Und das vor 30Jahre ohne die nötige Rechen power und den Programmen. Von den benötigen Rohdaten ganz zu schweigen. 




Fighter3 schrieb:


> Nun zu den Gründen, die der "Anschlag" hatte :
> 1.) Natürlich war es mit ein grund für den Krieg, aber da habt ihr Recht...den Amis wären sicher auch was anderes als Ausrede eingefallen.
> 
> 2.) Sie brauchten eine Ausrede um die ganzen neuen Sicherheitspakete, Gesetze etc. gegen den "Terror" durchzusetzen.
> ...




Die Regierung der USA zockt nicht an der Börse mit, oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## JePe (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> 1.) Warum gab es keine Sicherheitsvorkehrungen gegen sowas?



Weil das ein bis dahin beispielloser Anschlag war?

Wie haetten diese "Vorkehrungen" ueberhaupt aussehen sollen - Abschuss einer Passagiermaschine ueber Stadtgebiet, Fangnetze vor den Fenstern des WTC?

*Nach* 9/11 hat man Vorkehrungen getroffen - die von Verschwoerungstheoretikern prompt als von langer Hand geplante und durch 9/11 legitimierte Beschneidung von Grundrechten gebrandmarkt wurden (so wie, nur ein paar Zeilen unter dieser Frage, zum Beispiel von Dir). Merke: wie man´s macht, macht man´s falsch.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2.) Warum haben die WTC den Einschlag nicht ausgehalten, obwohl es eigentlich möglich gewesen wäre?



Sie haben dem Einschlag standgehalten. Eingestuerzt sind sie wegen der langanhaltenden Braende, die von den Konstrukteuren nicht beruecksichtigt wurden und zum Zeitpunkt des Baus des WTC auch nicht kalkulierbar waren. Das kannst Du so unter anderem Interviews mit dem damaligen "Lead Structural Engineer" Leslie E. Robertson entnehmen. Natuerlich nicht auf Schall und Rauch-Seiten.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Es wurden ungewöhnlich hohe Mengen an 5 Jahres US Treasury Notes gehandelt, eine Transaktion war alleine 5 Milliarden Dollar wert. Diese Wertpapiere sind speziell dann gut wenn einen Weltkrise stattfindet und der Aktienmarkt abstürzt.
> In den Wochen vor dem 11. September wurden auf allen Aktienmärkten der Welt ungewöhnlich hohe Mengen an Put-Optionen gehandelt, hauptsächlich für die Aktien von American Airlines, United Airlines, diversen Versicherungen und Banken, alle die dann später durch den Angriff zu Schaden gekommen sind. Eine Put-Option ist eine Wette darauf, dass der Wert einer Aktie sinkt. Insgesamt wurden 15 Milliarden Dollar gehandelt.



Legenden, die keiner Ueberpruefung standhalten. Die in-time gehandelten Volumen waren marktueblich; es gab lediglich etliche rueckdatierte Termingeschaefte, um aus 9/11 Kapital zu schlagen. Moralisch fragwuerdig, aber keineswegs ein Beweis fuer irgendeine krude Weltverschwoerungstheorie.


----------



## Fighter3 (15. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt sinn macht weiter zu diskutieren, denn:
Ich gebe zu, dass es für die "Verschörungstheorien" keine Beweise gibt.
Jeder kann glauben was er will, in meinem Hirn erscheint mir die von mir genannte Methode logischer, wenn ihr an die offizielle Story glaubt kann ich dagegen nichts tun.

p.s.
Noch ein kleines Detail:
Laut einer Umfrage (nicht von meiner mittlerweile bekannten Seite ) glauben 15% daran, dass die US-Regierung an dem Attentat schuld ist.
Umfrage


----------



## Mojo (15. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Sie haben dem Einschlag standgehalten. Eingestuerzt sind sie wegen der langanhaltenden Braende, die von den Konstrukteuren nicht beruecksichtigt wurden und zum Zeitpunkt des Baus des WTC auch nicht kalkulierbar waren. Das kannst Du so unter anderem Interviews mit dem damaligen "Lead Structural Engineer" Leslie E. Robertson entnehmen. Natuerlich nicht auf Schall und Rauch-Seiten.



Aber es kann doch sein dass Bomben im Gebäude waren um den Einsturz zu beschleunigen oder vllt auch überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Die Brände sollten ja laut der Feuerwehr kein großes Ausmaß gehabt haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es überhaupt sinn macht weiter zu diskutieren, denn:
> Ich gebe zu, dass es für die "Verschörungstheorien" keine Beweise gibt.
> Jeder kann glauben was er will, in meinem Hirn erscheint mir die von mir genannte Methode logischer, wenn ihr an die offizielle Story glaubt kann ich dagegen nichts tun.



Du könntest Versuchen, deine Logik darzulegen - bislang erscheint uns deine Variante ja unlogischer.



> p.s.
> Noch ein kleines Detail:
> Laut einer Umfrage (nicht von meiner mittlerweile bekannten Seite ) glauben 15% daran, dass die US-Regierung an dem Attentat schuld ist.
> Umfrage



Und was soll das aussagen?



Mojo schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch sein dass Bomben im Gebäude waren um den Einsturz zu beschleunigen oder vllt auch überhaupt zu ermöglichen. Die Brände sollten ja laut der Feuerwehr kein großes Ausmaß gehabt haben.



Es kann auch sein, dass Aliens die Pfosten durchgesägt haben.
Die Frage ist:
Reichen die Flugzeuge als einzige Erklärung aus?
Und wenn nein:
Für was für andere Erklärungsansätze gibt es irgendwelche Indizien?

Die meisten Leute beantworten 1. mit ja und die paar, die "Nein" sagen, konnten zu 2. bislang wenig verwert- geschweige denn belegbares beitragen.


----------



## Mojo (15. Februar 2009)

Du denkst jetzt sofort wieder: Bomben = US-Regierung. 
Könnte es nicht auch sein dass Terroristen Bomben im Gebäude gelegt haben? Ist das auch wieder eine Verschwörungstheorie? Wobei die meisten Sachen die hier genannt werden sowieso nichts mit Verschwörungen zu tun haben sondern einfach nur Versuchen die Sache auf eine andere Art zu erklären.


----------



## Whoosaa (15. Februar 2009)

Dieses Video hatten wir meiner Meinung nach noch nicht: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wbCcb6NV8Io

Auch die Frage, warum die US-Regierung all dies haette organisieren koennen, erscheint sich mir logisch -> Irak.
Man wollte an das Oel, was man ja letztendlich auch geschafft hat.
Saddam Hussein, der schon lange Sorgenkind des Weissen Hauses war, konnte man auf diese Weise auch gleich noch loswerden.
Ein weiterer Indiz: 
Es war jedem Experten ab etwa 2005/2006 klar, dass die US-Truppen mehr Schaden dort anrichteten als das sie in irgendeiner Form nutzten. Trotzdem weigerte sich Bush vehement bis zum Ende seiner Dienstzeit, die Truppen abziehen zu lassen. Hier mal ein bisschen abziehen, da mal ein bisschen verschieben, schon ist der Congress zufrieden und gut ists.
Und ihre ganzen Polizei-Staat-Gesetze und das Etat fuer saemtliche Geheimdienste waren mit dieser Aktion auch fuer die naechsten 10 Jahre, oder sogar mehr, gesichert.


----------



## Nuklon (16. Februar 2009)

Ich will es nicht glauben, was hier versucht wird. Ehrlich.

Soweit ich es verstanden habe versucht man die schattenspendende Unterseite als irgendetwas zu deklarieren. Dann nimmt man die Funken beim Einschlag ins Gebäude als Indiz. Typischerweise für diese Videos ohne weitere Erklärung, ob das überhaupt Sinn macht, was sie andeuten.
Du glaubst doch nicht etwa, das an der Unterseite einer Boing eine Rakete angebracht werden konnte und dies unbemerkt.

Ähm und noch einmal: ungefähr 10-15 Seiten weiter vorn wurden bereits die offiziellen  Gründe für den Irakkrieg gepostet und dort stand nix vom 11. September drin. Grund waren damals hauptsächlich die Massenvernichtungswaffen.


----------



## Sash (16. Februar 2009)

und ihr vergesst eins.. und zwar das wichtigste. wenn es bomben gab, diese thermit dinger, wieso dann die flugzeuge? es ist fakt das moslems die flugzeuge entführten und in die gebäude steuerten. also wieso dann die bomben in den gebäuden? oder wieso das mit den flugzeugen wenn doch bomben drin waren? und vorallem, ok die haben al qaida geholfen den kram vor zu bereiten, und al qaida denkt sich nix dabei? nicht so ein gedanke wie: ok wir können den usa schaden und die helfen uns? meint ihr nicht die würden sich fragen was bringt denen das? ok gehen wir mal davon aus das denen geholfen wurde, nur mal so aus spaß.. das heißt leute von der firma (cia) oder andere ami's haben tage vorher dort an den stahlträgern diese bomben angebracht, und natürlich wurden die nicht bemerkt.. und noch besser, die wußten zu diesem zeitpunkt schon in welchen stockwerk die flugzeuge hereinkrachen werden.. denn genau da begann der zusammenbruch. also mußten die es wissen das die piloten es schaffen bei ca 400-500kmh und ka welcher fallrate dort zu treffen.. und jetzt das beste: irgendein penner saß in sichtweite ABER in sicherheit und schaute die ganze zeit aus dem fenster, mit ner fernbedinung in der hand und wartete auf die flugzeuge um dementsprechend die ersten bomben zu zünden.. also wirklich, glaubt ihr das wirklich?


----------



## DerSitzRiese (16. Februar 2009)

Das Video ist lächerlich.


----------



## Mojo (16. Februar 2009)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Das Video ist lächerlich.



Du sagst es.

Was die vermeintichen Bomben angeht, mit dem Wort Bombe bringt ihr immer die USA in Verbindung. Es könnten genausogut Terroristen gewesen sein die Bomben gelegt haben. Damit wollten sie vllt zeigen dass die USA sowohl aus der Luft als auch vom Boden aus angreifbar ist. Was die Sache mit den Stockwerken angeht, zum Zeitpunkt des Zusammensturzes sieht man eh nur Trümmerwolken, da könnte es genausogut sein dass weiter oben auch Bomben gezündet wurden.


----------



## Fighter3 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi,
sry dass ich mich gestern nicht mehr gemeldet habe. 
Zu den (berechtigten) Fragen:
Warum erscheint es für mich logisch das es die US-Regierung war?
Welchen Gewinn hätte Terroristen aus diesem Anschlag gehabt? Normalerweise verüben Terroristen Anschläge um z.B. eine Partei an die Macht zu bringen/ Geld zu erpressen etc. In diesem Fall gab es aber noch nicht mal ein Bekennerschreiben! Also gab es nichtmal den "Ruhm/Bekanntheit" für die Organisation die das Attentat durchgeführt hat. Wo ist der Sinn?

Die Umfrage habe ich hier mal gepostet da ich denke, dass sie durchaus zum Thema passt. Außerdem soll sie verdeutlichen, dass es schon relativ viele Leute gibt, die nicht mehr an die offizielle Story glauben, also bin ich nicht alleine 

Einen Interessanten Film zum Thema 9/11 und seinen Verschwörungstheorien habe ich auch mal gesehen:
Loose Change (kennen bestimmt viele, der Ersteller des Videos ist pro Verschörung)

Und nun nochmal zu den Put-Optionen:
1.) Nein, die USA selber zockt (soweit ich weiß) nicht an der Börse, das waren einzelne Personen die den Gewinn einkassiert haben, deswegen
2.) Lohnt es sich, denn soviel Geld sind zwar für die US Army Peanuts aber für einen Menschen ziemlich viel geld...
3.) Okay, der Gewinn war etwas hoch angesetzt, aber


> Optionsscheine "springen" bei Kursänderungen im Vergleich zu den zugehörigen Aktien oft um ein Vielfaches ("Hebelwirkung"). Aufgrund dieses hohen Spekulationsrisikos muss bei Brokern und Banken meist eine Zusatzerklärung unterzeichnet werden, bevor Sie Optionscheine erwerben können.


Also ein satter Gewinn ist schon drin...15 Mill.

MFG
Fighter3


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Die Umfrage habe ich hier mal gepostet da ich denke, dass sie durchaus zum Thema passt. Außerdem soll sie verdeutlichen, dass es schon relativ viele Leute gibt, die nicht mehr an die offizielle Story glauben, also bin ich nicht alleine


Schöne Umfrage, indem 43% der Ägypter und 31% Jordaner glauben es wäre Israel gewesen.
Geschweige denn von denen die glauben es wären ganz andere als Al Qaeda oder die USA gewesen.
Soviel zu einer "glaubwürdigen" Umfrage


----------



## quantenslipstream (16. Februar 2009)

Derartige Umfragen sind doch im Prinzip zu nichts zu gebrauchen. 

Genauso könnte man sagen, dass George Bush keine Ahnung hat, was er da macht.
Es lag an seinen Beratern und die Nähe zur Ölindustrie.
Man bedenke, welche Jobs Dick Cheney und Condi Rice vor ihrem Regierungsamt hatten.
Die Lobby hat George die Leute aufgedrückt, dafür durfte er Präsident werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Warum erscheint es für mich logisch das es die US-Regierung war?
> Welchen Gewinn hätte Terroristen aus diesem Anschlag gehabt?



Dir ist schon klar, dass eine negative Antwort auf die zweite Frage nicht im geringsten eine Antwort auf die erste darstellt?



> Normalerweise verüben Terroristen Anschläge um z.B. eine Partei an die Macht zu bringen/ Geld zu erpressen etc. In diesem Fall gab es aber noch nicht mal ein Bekennerschreiben! Also gab es nichtmal den "Ruhm/Bekanntheit" für die Organisation die das Attentat durchgeführt hat. Wo ist der Sinn?



Wo ist der Sinn, sich in die Luft zu sprengen?
Hmm...
Hmmmmm.......
Irgendwie fällt mir keine logische Begründung ein, warum es Selbstmordattentäter gibt.
Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass sie existieren und offensichtlich schon so primitive Motive wie z.B. Hass (auf z.B. die USA) für rational nicht nachvollziehbare Handlungen reichen.



> Die Umfrage habe ich hier mal gepostet da ich denke, dass sie durchaus zum Thema passt.



Sie passt inhaltlich zum Thema - aber sie liefert keinerlei verwertbare Informationen. 
Es gibt auch ne viel größere Menge an Leuten, die an Gott glauben - das sagt rein gar nichts über seine Existenz aus.



> Einen Interessanten Film zum Thema 9/11 und seinen Verschwörungstheorien habe ich auch mal gesehen:
> Loose Change (kennen bestimmt viele, der Ersteller des Videos ist pro Verschörung)



Hat hier im Thread schon einen Verriss bekommen.



> Und nun nochmal zu den Put-Optionen:
> 1.) Nein, die USA selber zockt (soweit ich weiß) nicht an der Börse, das waren einzelne Personen die den Gewinn einkassiert haben, deswegen
> 2.) Lohnt es sich, denn soviel Geld sind zwar für die US Army Peanuts aber für einen Menschen ziemlich viel geld...
> 3.) Okay, der Gewinn war etwas hoch angesetzt, aber
> Also ein satter Gewinn ist schon drin...15 Mill.



15 Millionen? (15 Milliarden hatten wir ja ausgeschlossen)
Das ist auch für Privatleute, die etwas in dieser Größenordnung hätten organisieren können nicht viel Geld.

Aber nehmen wir mal an, man hätte dadurch an der Börse gewinnen können...

Wie kriegt man als 08/15 Geschäftsman n knappes dutzend Leute dazu, Flugzeuge zu entführen und sich selbst umzubringen?

Das erscheint ja bei Islamistenführern gerade noch erklärbar - aber die sind nicht hinter Geld her. (jedenfalls nicht so notgeil, sonst wären sie ja ein leichtes Opfer für Geheimdienste)


----------



## JePe (16. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Welchen Gewinn hätte Terroristen aus diesem Anschlag gehabt? Normalerweise verüben Terroristen Anschläge um z.B. eine Partei an die Macht zu bringen/ Geld zu erpressen etc.



Welchen Nutzen zog die RAF aus der Ermordung Rohwedders?

Welchen Vorteil zog Al Qaida aus Madrid und London?

Welchen Sinn ergibt es, dass die Hamas am 19. Dezember 2008 den Waffenstillstand mit Israel trotz internationalem Druck nicht verlaengert und stattdessen in den knapp zwei Wochen bis Kriegsausbruch fast 200 Granaten, Moerser und Raketen auf israelisches Staatsgebiet abgefeuert hat?

Das westlich gepraegte und insbesonders das vom Geld verdorbene Durchschnittsgehirn besaeuft sich an der Illusion, alles muesse rational sein und einen tieferen Sinn verfolgen. Fuer manche Menschen erlangt eine Sache aber nicht erst dadurch Wert, dass sie sie besitzen - es genuegt ihnen bereits zu wissen, dass Du sie nicht besitzt. Das schliesst subtile Werte wie das Gefuehl von Sicherheit ausdruecklich ein. *So* funktioniert *Terror*.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Außerdem soll sie verdeutlichen, dass es schon relativ viele Leute gibt, die nicht mehr an die offizielle Story glauben, also bin ich nicht alleine



Der ueberwiegende Teil der Menschheit hat einmal geglaubt, die Erde waere eine von Elefanten getragene Scheibe.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Einen Interessanten Film zum Thema 9/11 und seinen Verschwörungstheorien habe ich auch mal gesehen:
> Loose Change (kennen bestimmt viele, der Ersteller des Videos ist pro Verschörung)



Welche Version von _Loose Change_ meinst Du? Die erste, in der ferngesteuerte Drohnen die Tower zum Einsturz brachten; die zweite, in der u. a. UNITED 93 abgefangen und in einem NASA-Hangar versteckt wurde oder die dritte?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Und nun nochmal zu den Put-Optionen:
> (...)



_Getretner Quark. Wird breit, nicht stark.
(Goethe)_

Koennten wir fuer diese Zahlen bitte nachpruefbare Belege haben? Denn egal, wie sehr ich auch suche - ich finde keine.

EDIT: Formatierung gepimpt.


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Welchen Nutzen zog die RAF aus der Ermordung Rohwedders?
> 
> Welchen Vorteil zog Al Qaida aus Madrid und London?


 
Sie drohten mit der Ermordung weiterer Menschen/ forderten die Freilassung von Mitgliedern ihrer Vereingung. Also hatte es durchaus einen Sinn. Wir wissen heute noch, welche Menschen für diese Taten verwantwortlich sind, damals hatten die Menschen dank dieser Taten "Respekt" oder auch Angst vor den Tätern.
In diesem Fall gibt es aber keine genaue Möglichkeit, nachzuvollziehen wer es wirklich war. 
Es wird zwar gesagt, dass Al qaida Schuld daran ist. Aber Bin Laden (der schon tot ist...) wird nicht für die Anschläge gesucht. Dass kann man auf der hompage des FBIs nachgucken. Er gehört zwar zu den meistgesuchten Terroristen, aber unter seinen Taten sit 9/11 nicht aufgezählt.
(Linkfolgt heut  nachmittag, ich bin gerade nicht an meinem Rechner, dann beantworte ich auch die anderen Fragen) 

MFG
Fighter3


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Es wird zwar gesagt, dass Al qaida Schuld daran ist. Aber Bin Laden (der schon tot ist...) wird nicht für die Anschläge gesucht. Dass kann man auf der hompage des FBIs nachgucken. *Er gehört zwar zu den meistgesuchten Terroristen, aber unter seinen Taten sit 9/11 nicht aufgezählt*.
> (Linkfolgt heut  nachmittag, ich bin gerade nicht an meinem Rechner, dann beantworte ich auch die anderen Fragen)





> [SIZE=-1]The indictments currently listed on the posters            allow them to be arrested and brought to justice. Future indictments            may be handed down as various investigations proceed in connection to            other terrorist incidents, for example, the terrorist attacks on September            11, 2001.[/SIZE]


Quelle:Federal Bureau of Investigation Most Wanted Terrorists

Und..., woher weist du denn das Bin Laden schon tot ist?


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Sie drohten mit der Ermordung weiterer Menschen/ forderten die Freilassung von Mitgliedern ihrer Vereingung.



Terroristen muessen nicht explizit mit Gewalttaten bis hin zur Ermordung von Menschen drohen - das ist ihr "Beruf". Dass es Forderungen nach Freilassungen seitens Al Qaida gab, waere mir neu und haette ich gerne belegt. Genau wie die fabelhaften Geldbewegungen, die Du wiederholt angefuehrt hast.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Also hatte es durchaus einen Sinn.



Nur ging es nicht um den *Sinn* von Terror, sondern den aus ihm gezogenen *Gewinn* (Zitat von Dir).



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Es wird zwar gesagt, dass Al qaida Schuld daran ist.



Von Leuten, die es wissen muessen.


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

1.)Die Freilassung von Gefangenen war auf die RAF bezogen, nicht auf Al qaida.
2.)Sobald eine Aktion gewinnt bringt, macht sie Sinn.
3.)Der Link führt zu einem Geständnis, dass vermtl. unter Folter erpresst wurde. Das Geständnis wurde sogar von dem Massenmedien häufig angezweifelt und als unverwertbar dargestellt

Habe heute nochmal ein paar Freunde zu dem Thema gefragt, zwei interessante Aussagen schreibe ich mal hier rein...was denkt ihr  davon??
1.) Die Menschen die da gestorben sind, sind doch ohnehin tot. Wer die umgebracht hat, interessiert die doch auch nicht mehr.

und 
2.) Wenn die (ihr^^) nicht glauben wollen, dass der Anschlag von der Regierung geplant war, werden die immer neue Argumente finden um unsere "Beweise" zu wiederlegen.

Ich stimme beiden Aussagen zu, der ersten allerdings nur in Teilen, denn ich denke es ist trotzdem wichtig zu wissen, wer die Schuld trägt. Gerade die zweite finde ich aber sehr plausibel, es wird immer Beweis gegen Beweis stehen, solange bis entweder alle Verschörungstheoretiker gestorben oder vom Gegenteil überzeugt sind oder bis irgendein Politiker den Verschörungstheoretikern recht gibt und dies über die Medien verbreitet wird.
Aber zu beiden Möglichkeiten ist es noch ein langer Weg


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> 1.) Die Menschen die da gestorben sind, sind doch ohnehin tot. Wer die umgebracht hat, interessiert die doch auch nicht mehr.


Wie du auch schon selber bemerkt hast ist diese Aussage völlig absurd.
Denn es gibt auch noch die Hinterbliebenen die wissen wollen was mit ihren Angehörigen passiert ist.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2.) Wenn die (ihr^^) nicht glauben wollen, dass der Anschlag von der Regierung geplant war, werden die immer neue Argumente finden um unsere "Beweise" zu wiederlegen.


Welche Beweise?
Verschwöhrungstheoretiker haben bis Dato nicht ein einzigen brauchbaren Beweis geliefert.
Alles was von denen gekommen ist sind höchstens unbrauchbare Vermutungen.[/quote]


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Terroristen muessen nicht explizit mit Gewalttaten bis hin zur Ermordung von Menschen drohen - das ist ihr "Beruf". Dass es Forderungen nach Freilassungen seitens Al Qaida gab, waere mir neu und haette ich gerne belegt. Genau wie die fabelhaften Geldbewegungen, die Du wiederholt angefuehrt hast.



Nur so als Tipp: In dem Quote davor wird die RAF erwähnt, vielleicht bezieht er sich darauf? 




Fighter3 schrieb:


> Es wird zwar gesagt, dass Al qaida Schuld daran ist. Aber Bin Laden (der schon tot ist...) wird nicht für die Anschläge gesucht.



Abgesehen davon, dass er dafür gesucht wird: Gibt es eigentlich für irgend einen der großen, Al Qaida zugeschriebenen Anschläge, ein gesichertes Bekennerschreiben? (Von Al Qaida. Für einige gibts ja welche von anderen Organisationen  )


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

Der tip von ruyven war richtig 

Ich kann es auch nochmal schreiben, es gibt *keine* unwiderlegbaren Beweise, deswegen Beweise auch in Anführungsstrichen...

EDIT//
Zum Bekennerschreiben:
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/ausland/0,1518,364121,00.html


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> 1.)Die Freilassung von Gefangenen war auf die RAF bezogen, nicht auf Al qaida.



Die RAF hat weder die Freilassung von Gesinnungsgenossen gefordert und fuer den gegenteiligen Fall mit der Ermordung Rohwedders gedroht noch anschliessend weitere Attentate angekuendigt fuer den Fall, dass die Inhaftierten nicht freikaemen. Falls Du anderer Auffassung waerst: Belege, bitte.



Fighter3 schrieb:


> 2.)Sobald eine Aktion gewinnt bringt, macht sie Sinn.



Welchen Gewinn haben die von mir exemplarisch angefuehrten Aktionen (Rohwedder, Madrid / London, Hamas) gebracht?




Fighter3 schrieb:


> 3.)Der Link führt zu einem Geständnis, dass vermtl. unter Folter erpresst wurde.



Gewiss kannst Du das auch beweisen?



Fighter3 schrieb:


> Habe heute nochmal ein paar Freunde zu dem Thema gefragt, zwei interessante Aussagen schreibe ich mal hier rein...was denkt ihr davon??



Ich denke, dass Du uns Links zu Beweisen versprochen hast und uns diese konsequent schuldig bleibst. Und offen gestanden denke ich, dass Du hier nach Herzenslust trollst.


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Die RAF hat weder die Freilassung von Gesinnungsgenossen gefordert und fuer den gegenteiligen Fall mit der Ermordung Rohwedders gedroht noch anschliessend weitere Attentate angekuendigt fuer den Fall, dass die Inhaftierten nicht freikaemen. Falls Du anderer Auffassung waerst: Belege, bitte.



Das Beispiel der RAF war allgemein gesehen, denn einige Taten waren durchaus dazu da, um Gefangene freizupressen.




> Gewiss kannst Du das auch beweisen?



Hatte ich nicht geschrieben, dass dieses Geständnis in den Massenmedien (Fernsehen, Zeitung) oft kritisiert und angezweifelt wurde? Natürlich kann ich es nicht beweisen, denn ich war nicht vor Ort.
Link dazu (Spiegel Online)




> Ich denke, dass Du uns Links zu Beweisen versprochen hast und uns diese konsequent schuldig bleibst. Und offen gestanden denke ich, dass Du hier nach Herzenslust trollst.



Links zu Beweisen habe ich garantiert nicht versprochen, da ich nun wiederholt gesagt habe:


> es gibt *keine* unwiderlegbaren Beweise



Das ich hier trollen finde ich eine ziemlich gewagt Aussage! Meine aussagen beziehen sich jawohl immer auf das Thema! Mich jetzt als Troll dazustellen finde ich richtig schlecht, wenn du mir nicht glaubt ist das okay, wozu haben wir eigentlich die Meinungsfreiheit???


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

Für die, die sich über verschwundene Postings wundern, zitier ich mich mal selbst:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > Sorry wenn ihr das schon alles hattet, aber ich hatte keinen Bock mir 24 Seiten, in denen vermtl. größtenteils das gleiche steht durchzulesen.
> 
> 
> Um es kurz und knapp zu machen: Das nächste Posting dieser Art wird kommentarlos gelöscht.
> ...







JePe schrieb:


> _Geständniss unter Folter_
> Gewiss kannst Du das auch beweisen?



Garantiert nicht, schließlich gibt es dank Israel, Mikronesien, den USA und Kuba keine abschließende UN-Resolution gegen Folter, demnach wird ein Beweis letztlich immer daran scheitern, dass im internationalen Raum gar kein exakt definitierter Folterbegriff existiert.


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

tut mir leid, dass ich zu faul war, mir alles durchzulesen. Du hast ja Recht

deine Begründung mit der Folter finde ich auch sehr richtig, allerdings kommt dazu, dass falls Folter angewandt wird, wird diese auch meist gut vertuscht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> deine Begründung mit der Folter finde ich auch sehr richtig, allerdings kommt dazu, dass falls Folter angewandt wird, wird diese auch meist gut vertuscht.


 
Das Problem bei Folter ist aber auch, dass man sich dennoch nicht sicher sein kann, was der gefolterte nun sagt.
Vielleicht gesteht er auch, damit die Folter endet, auch wenn er nichts gemacht hat.

Was die USA in Guatanamo machen, ist sicher nicht unbedigt zivilisier, aber das gab ihnen die Möglichkeit, sich näher und länger mit den Leuten, die sie dort gefangen halten zu beschäftigen.
Ich denke schon, dass man durch Informationen von den Leuten auch weitere Attentate oder Mittäter gefunden hat.

Interessant wäre auch noch die Frage, wer denn als Kriegsgefangener gilt und entspechend behandelt werden muss.
Ist ein Terrorist ein Kriegsgefangener gemäß Genfer Konvention?
Ich denke nicht. 
Gilt das auch für die, die man in Guantanamo gefangen hält, wieder denke ich, nein.
Haben sie deshalb aber keine Rechte?
Doch, haben sie schon, doch wer soll diese Rechte definieren?


----------



## Fighter3 (17. Februar 2009)

> Das Problem bei Folter ist aber auch, dass man sich dennoch nicht sicher sein kann, was der gefolterte nun sagt.
> Vielleicht gesteht er auch, damit die Folter endet, auch wenn er nichts gemacht hat.


Gerade das ist das Problem, eine unter Folter erzwungene Aussage ist eigentlich nicht rechtsgültig...aber auch da benutzen die Amis wieder die Ausrede dass Guantanamo ja nicht in den Staaten liegt, und die Menschenrechtsgesetze und die Gesetze zur Folter dort nicht greifen, aber darüber gab es schon so oft Streit...


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

Fighter3 schrieb:


> Gerade das ist das Problem, eine unter Folter erzwungene Aussage ist eigentlich nicht rechtsgültig...aber auch da benutzen die Amis wieder die Ausrede dass Guantanamo ja nicht in den Staaten liegt, und die Menschenrechtsgesetze und die Gesetze zur Folter dort nicht greifen, aber darüber gab es schon so oft Streit...


 
Ich rede nicht unbedingt, dass eine Folteraussage vor Gericht benutzt werden soll.
Ich meine Folter allgemein.
Wie viele Meschen wurden in diktatorischen Regimen gefoltert, damit sie etwas zugeben.
Am Ende haben sie es dann zugegeben, damit es endet.
Aber wer weiß wirklich, ob es die Wahrheit war, was gesagt wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass man durch Informationen von den Leuten auch weitere Attentate oder Mittäter gefunden hat.



Aber ist das die Misshandlung von Unschuldigen wert?
(und in Sachen Schuldnachweise hat Guantanom mit afaik über 1000 Häftlingen im Laufe der Zeit und afaik gerade mal 6 Verfahren ne ganz schlechte Quote, allein die Tatsache, dass man jetzt "ungefährliche" Personen in größerem Umfange in andere Länder abschieben will, spricht Bände - was suchen Ungefährliche in Guantanamo?)



> Interessant wäre auch noch die Frage, wer denn als Kriegsgefangener gilt und entspechend behandelt werden muss.
> Ist ein Terrorist ein Kriegsgefangener gemäß Genfer Konvention?
> Ich denke nicht.
> Gilt das auch für die, die man in Guantanamo gefangen hält, wieder denke ich, nein.
> ...



Ich seh da kein großes Problem: Entweder es herscht Krieg (und so nennen es die USA), dann sind es Kriegsgefangene - oder es herscht kein Krieg, dann herschen die üblichen Gesetze und jeder, der gegen sie verstößt, ist ein Krimineller. 
Die Wahl der Mittel im Krieg bzw. die Art des Vergehens bei kein-Krieg sollte da keine Rolle spielen.
Im Fall 9/11 stellt sehe ich ein dreistufige System von Fragen:
- Ist Bin Laden schuldig ("im Sinne der Anklage" - d.h. mit ausreichenden Beweisen)? Falls Nein: Dann bestand keinerlei rechtskräftiger Anlass. Falls Ja: Dann hätte man einen Auslieferungsantrag stellen müssen.
- Dem hätte Afghanistan nachkommen können, mangels eigener Fähigkeit nicht nachkommen können oder verweigern können. Fall 1: Keine weiteren Folgen. Fall 2: Die Regierung gibt zu, dass sich OBL in Gebieten befindet, die sie nicht kontrolliert -> kein Staatsteritorium, die USA kann "ihren" Kriminellen nach eigener rechtslage festnehmen. Fall 3:
- Stellt eigentlich ein Patt dar, da weiteres Vorgehen ein Eingriff in die Souverintät eines anderen Staates wäre. Man könnte es aber so auslegen, dass die afghanische Regierung OBL unterstützt. In dem Fall wäre ein Angriff druch OBL auch ein Angriff durch den Staat - und somit ein kriegerischer Akt, alle involvierten würden also laut Genfer Konvention zu (potentiellen) Kriegsgefangenen.
Imho haben die USA genau diese Kette (im Eilverfahren) abgearbeitet, aber beim letzten Punkt haben sie internationale Abkommen gebrochen und sich definiert, was ihnen gerade passte. Ergebniss war ein Angriffskrieg gegen den afghanischen Staat und eine ansonsten nicht bekannte Form des Vorgehens gegen OBL.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ist das die Misshandlung von Unschuldigen wert?


 
Das ist ja immer das Problem bei solcher Befragung. Man kann sich nicht sicher sein, ob man einem Schuldigen oder Unschuldigen vor sich hat.
Die Sache ist halt die, dass man sich bei der Al Qiada nicht unbedingt einschleichen kann.
Verdeckte Ermittler sind da sehr rar gesät. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho haben die USA genau diese Kette (im Eilverfahren) abgearbeitet, aber beim letzten Punkt haben sie internationale Abkommen gebrochen und sich definiert, was ihnen gerade passte. Ergebniss war ein Angriffskrieg gegen den afghanischen Staat und eine ansonsten nicht bekannte Form des Vorgehens gegen OBL.


 
Du meinst jetzt das Afghanistan mit den Taliban, oder?
Da der Staat aber von den meisten westlichen Regierungen nicht als Staat anerkannt wurde, kann man auch nicht unbedingt sagen, dass es aus deren sicht ein Agriff auf einen Souveränen Staat ist.
Die gleiche Argumentation wird auch gerne von den Staaten benutz, die mit Israel im Konflikt stehen.

Andererseits, hätte man Afghanistan weiter machen lassen wie bisher, wie Wahrscheinlich wäre die Möglichkeit weiterer Anschläge gewesen?

Im Klartext, darf man einen anderen Staat präventiv angreifen?
Wieso ist Nord Korea dann immer noch da?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du meinst jetzt das Afghanistan mit den Taliban, oder?


'türlich


> Da der Staat aber von den meisten westlichen Regierungen nicht als Staat anerkannt wurde, kann man auch nicht unbedingt sagen, dass es aus deren sicht ein Agriff auf einen Souveränen Staat ist.



Echt 
Ich wusste zwar, dass es Probleme mit der Akzeptanz der Taliban-Regierung gab, dachte aber der Staat an sich wäre akzeptiert gewesen.
(so oder so: Wer die Taliban mit aufbaut, kann sie später nicht ignorieren)



> Im Klartext, darf man einen anderen Staat präventiv angreifen?



Imho nein. Sonst könnte ja jeder jeden angreifen, je nach dem wo man die Grenze zu "Risiko wird zu groß" zieht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Echt
> Ich wusste zwar, dass es Probleme mit der Akzeptanz der Taliban-Regierung gab, dachte aber der Staat an sich wäre akzeptiert gewesen.
> (so oder so: Wer die Taliban mit aufbaut, kann sie später nicht ignorieren)


 
Das ist das Problem der USA zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges. Hauptsache die Sowjets schädigen oder ärgern, egal was danach ist.
Hätten die Amerikanter damals, als die Sowjets aus Afghanistan rausgegangen sind, das Land mit aufgebaut, hätte sich die Taliban niemals entwickeln können und vielees wäre der Welt erspart geblieben.
Aber soweit hat man bei der CIA ja nicht geschaut. 

Jep, es gibt eine Menge Staaten, die das Regime Taliban zwar als Machthaber akzeptiert haben, aber nie als souveräner Staat anerkannten.
Schon deshalb, weil die Taliban im Norden nie Fuß gefasst hatten.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber ist das die Misshandlung von Unschuldigen wert?



Eine philosophische Frage, bei der das Resultat die Antwort diktiert.

Waere beim Bombenattentat der Verschwoerer um Stauffenberg eine Kuechenhilfe, aber auch H*tler ums Leben gekommen und der Krieg dadurch beendet worden - waere die Toetung der unschuldigen Kuechenhilfe dann moralisch legitimiert?

Wenn eine entfuehrte Person durch Folter ihres Entfuehrers aufgefunden werden kann - ist die Folter dann moralisch akzeptabel? Herr Lafontaine sagt: Ja.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (und in Sachen Schuldnachweise hat Guantanom mit afaik über 1000 Häftlingen im Laufe der Zeit und afaik gerade mal 6 Verfahren ne ganz schlechte Quote(...)



Es waren etwa 800 in sieben Jahren; gegenwaertig werden noch etwa 245 Personen in Guantanamo festgehalten. Es fanden etwa 20 Verfahren statt.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (...)allein die Tatsache, dass man jetzt "ungefährliche" Personen in größerem Umfange in andere Länder abschieben will, spricht Bände - was suchen Ungefährliche in Guantanamo?



Von den derzeit noch etwa 245 Personen stuft das Pentagon etwa 60 als ungefaehrlich ein - also etwa 1/4. Oder umgekehrt: 3/4 der Insassen sind gefaehrlich.

"Abschieben wollen" ist eine tendenzioese und den Sachverhalt verfaelschende Formuliereng. Man will sie freilassen, kann das aber teilweise nicht - weil ihnen in ihren Herkunftslaendern die sofortige Verhaftung oder Folter droht oder sie nach ihrem Aufenthalt zwar einerseits als nicht unmittelbar gefaehrlich, aber dennoch affin fuer Terrorismus einstuft. Das betrifft vor allem die Jemeniten, die die groesste Gruppe stellen und von denen befuerchtet wird, dass sie sich nach ihrer Heimkehr dem Dschihad anschliessen koennten.

Abschliessend ist es naiv, ernstlich anzunehmen, ausschliesslich erwiesenermassen Schuldige wuerden sich in Guantanamo aufhalten. Selbst in deutschen Gefaengnissen werden gelegentlich Unschuldige weggeschlossen. Tragisch, aber unvermeidlich in einem von Menschen gemachten und betriebenem System. Die Beweisfuehrung duerfte im Falle von Guantanamo-Insassen erheblich schwieriger als bei einem gestaendigen ehemaligen Post-Chef sein und die Fehleranfaelligkeit des Systems folgerichtig hoeher.

Ist Guantanamo ein behaglicher Ort? Gewiss nicht und gewiss soll er es auch nicht sein. Ist Guantanamo ein Leuchtturm der freiheitlichen Werte, fuer die der Westen einsteht oder es zumindest vorgibt? Gewiss nicht. Eher erinnert es auf unbequeme Weise daran, dass diese Werte nicht ohne Gegenentwurf sind und bisweilen mit unpopulaeren Mitteln verteidigt werden muessen, weil andere versagt haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich seh da kein großes Problem: Entweder es herscht Krieg (und so nennen es die USA), dann sind es Kriegsgefangene - oder es herscht kein Krieg, dann herschen die üblichen Gesetze und jeder, der gegen sie verstößt, ist ein Krimineller.



So trivial mag das in einer deutschen Mensa erscheinen, ja. Tatsaechlich ist es aber ein wenig komplizierter.

Krieg ist per Definition der organisiert und gewaltsam ausgetragene Konflikt zwischen Staaten (oder im Falle eines Buergerkrieges zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen der Bevoelkerung eines Staates). Er unterliegt ausserdem (mehr oder weniger bindenden) Regeln (Genfer Konventionen,  Haager Abkommen).

Auf den "War on Terror" sind diese Definitionen kaum anwendbar - weder ist der Angreifer ein Staat noch haelt er sich an Regeln, etwa die formale Erklaerung des Krieges oder die Schonung von Zivilisten.

Bleibt also "gewoehnliche" Kriminalitaet. Diese ist aber laengst nicht immer mit "gewoehnlicher" Polizeiarbeit zu bekaempfen (weshalb es auch in den meisten Laendern die Moeglichkeit zur Verhaengung eines Ausnahmezustandes mit dem Ziel der militaerischen Krisenbewaeltigung gibt). Dies waere aber nur auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der USA anwendbar. Haette das NYPD einen Streifenwagen nach Kabul schicken sollen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Fall 9/11 stellt sehe ich ein dreistufige System von Fragen:
> - Ist Bin Laden schuldig ("im Sinne der Anklage" - d.h. mit ausreichenden Beweisen)?



Hier im Thread wird man Dir reflexartig im Chor mit "Nein!" antworten. Auch ohne ausreichend Beweise. Ich fuer meinen Teil habe keinen Anlass das Gegenteil zu vermuten und wuesste beim besten Willen auch nicht, welchen Sinn es haben sollte, einen freundlichen alten Eselshirten mit Kopfgeld zur Fahndung auszuschreiben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Fall 9/11 stellt sehe ich ein dreistufige System von Fragen:
> - Ist Bin Laden schuldig ("im Sinne der Anklage" - d.h. mit ausreichenden Beweisen)? Falls Nein: Dann bestand keinerlei rechtskräftiger Anlass. Falls Ja: Dann hätte man einen Auslieferungsantrag stellen müssen.
> - Dem hätte Afghanistan nachkommen können, mangels eigener Fähigkeit nicht nachkommen können oder verweigern können.


 
 Auslieferungsantraege richtet man an Staaten, mit denen es Auslieferungsvertraege gibt. Das wir nicht der Fall. Dennoch gab es vor und nach 9/11 Bemuehungen, Afghanistan zur Auslieferung Bin Ladens zu bewegen. Erst als diese scheiterten, kam es unvermeidlich zur Invasion.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fall 1: Keine weiteren Folgen.


 
 Inakzeptabel.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fall 2: Die Regierung gibt zu, dass sich OBL in Gebieten befindet, die sie nicht kontrolliert -> kein Staatsteritorium, die USA kann "ihren" Kriminellen nach eigener rechtslage festnehmen.


 
 Realitaetsfern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fall 3:
> - Stellt eigentlich ein Patt dar, da weiteres Vorgehen ein Eingriff in die Souverintät eines anderen Staates wäre. Man könnte es aber so auslegen, dass die afghanische Regierung OBL unterstützt. In dem Fall wäre ein Angriff druch OBL auch ein Angriff durch den Staat - und somit ein kriegerischer Akt, alle involvierten würden also laut Genfer Konvention zu (potentiellen) Kriegsgefangenen.


 
 Eingetreten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Man will sie freilassen, kann das aber teilweise nicht - weil ihnen in ihren Herkunftslaendern



Ich sehe nicht, in wie fern das gegen eine Freilassung in dem Staat spricht, der sie auch die letzten Jahre beherbergt hat.




> Abschliessend ist es naiv, ernstlich anzunehmen, ausschliesslich erwiesenermassen Schuldige wuerden sich in Guantanamo aufhalten. Selbst in deutschen Gefaengnissen werden gelegentlich Unschuldige weggeschlossen.



Aber nach Feststellung der Unschuld sofort wieder freigelassen.
Fehler kommen vor, aber Ziel eines Rechtsstaates ist es, sie und ihre Auswirkungen zu minimieren.
Personen auch noch Monate nach der Feststellung ihrer Unschuld und nicht gerade guten Bedingungen einzusperren, zählt eindeutig nicht zu "Minimierung der Auswirkungen".



> Gewiss nicht. Eher erinnert es auf unbequeme Weise daran, dass diese Werte nicht ohne Gegenentwurf sind und bisweilen mit unpopulaeren Mitteln verteidigt werden muessen, weil andere versagt haben.



Wenn man Handlungen und Folgen am und nach dem 11.9. aufrechnet, dürfte die überwältigende Mehrheit der Werte-Verletzungen durch ihre "Verteidiger" erfolgt sein.
Ich würde das nicht als Gegenpol zu "versagt haben" interpretieren, im Gegenteil.
Das Afghanistan von heute (gestern: Einführung der Scharia) ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel für ein Totalversagen der eingesetzen Mittel.



> So trivial mag das in einer deutschen Mensa erscheinen, ja. Tatsaechlich ist es aber ein wenig komplizierter.
> 
> Krieg ist per Definition der organisiert und gewaltsam ausgetragene Konflikt zwischen Staaten (oder im Falle eines Buergerkrieges zwischen verschiedenen Gruppen der Bevoelkerung eines Staates). Er unterliegt ausserdem (mehr oder weniger bindenden) Regeln (Genfer Konventionen,  Haager Abkommen).
> 
> ...



Na ein Glück, dass ich nicht in der Mensa war und alles richtig geschrieben habe...



> Diese ist aber laengst nicht immer mit "gewoehnlicher" Polizeiarbeit zu bekaempfen (weshalb es auch in den meisten Laendern die Moeglichkeit zur Verhaengung eines Ausnahmezustandes mit dem Ziel der militaerischen Krisenbewaeltigung gibt). Dies waere aber nur auf dem Hoheitsgebiet der USA anwendbar.



Wenn die USA das Hoheitsrecht der Taliban nicht anerkennt hätte, hätte sie das somit staatenlose Gebiet formell anektieren und den Ausnahmezustand verhängen können - fertig.



> Ich fuer meinen Teil habe keinen Anlass das Gegenteil zu vermuten und wuesste beim besten Willen auch nicht, welchen Sinn es haben sollte, einen freundlichen alten Eselshirten mit Kopfgeld zur Fahndung auszuschreiben.



Musst du auch nicht wissen.
Könntest aber deine Meinung zu der Frage schreiben, ob ein Staat nach 3 Tagen Video-Analyse einem anderen mit Einmarsch drohen (und diesen später auch umsetzen) sollte, weil der andere Staat die Ergebnisse dieser Analyse zweifelhaft findet?




> Eingetreten.



" und somit ein kriegerischer Akt, alle involvierten würden also laut Genfer Konvention zu (potentiellen) Kriegsgefangenen."
ist nicht eingetreten, obwohl er das aufgrund von Abkommen, die die USA unterzeichnet haben, aus dem ersten Teil des Absatzes heraus zwangsläufig hätte müssen.


----------



## JePe (17. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich sehe nicht, in wie fern das gegen eine Freilassung in dem Staat spricht, der sie auch die letzten Jahre beherbergt hat.



Kuba?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber nach Feststellung der Unschuld sofort wieder freigelassen.



Wo moeglich und vertretbar.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Afghanistan von heute (gestern: Einführung der Scharia) ist ein hervorragendes Beispiel für ein Totalversagen der eingesetzen Mittel.



Was seine Ursachen nicht zuletzt darin findet, dass sich ein grosser Teil der (europaeischen) Moechtegernintelektuellen auf´s Klugsch*issen zurueckziehen, anstatt umsetzbare und realitaetskompatible Loesungsvorschlaege zu unterbreiten. Zuschauen, wie die poese USA es mal wieder (?) vermasselt bietet aber eben den weitaus hoeheren Unterhaltungswert und gipfelt im "wir haben´s ja gleich gesagt"-Rausch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die USA das Hoheitsrecht der Taliban nicht anerkennt hätte, hätte sie das somit staatenlose Gebiet formell anektieren und den Ausnahmezustand verhängen können - fertig.



Das Geschrei der empoerten Gutmenschen mit der Lizenz zum Besserwissen, aber leider ohne schluessigen Gegenentwurf waere anders, aber kaum leiser ausgefallen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könntest aber deine Meinung zu der Frage schreiben, ob ein Staat nach 3 Tagen Video-Analyse einem anderen mit Einmarsch drohen (und diesen später auch umsetzen) sollte, weil der andere Staat die Ergebnisse dieser Analyse zweifelhaft findet?



Bei zumindest minimal aufmerksamer Lektuere waeren Dir zwei Links aufgefallen, denen Du haettest entnehmen koennen, dass es bereits vor 9/11 Bemuehungen gab, Afghanistan zur Auslieferung Bin Ladens zu bewegen. Was Deine drei-Tage-Theorie irgendwie zunichte macht?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> " und somit ein kriegerischer Akt, alle involvierten würden also laut Genfer Konvention zu (potentiellen) Kriegsgefangenen."



...was Krieg per Definition ist und weshalb "Kriegsgefangener" hier nicht zutreffen kann, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Februar 2009)

Man kann Terroristen nicht als eine kriegerische Armee ansehen. Ein Staat, der einen anderen Angreift, hat ein bestimmt Ziel, entweder Bodenschätze, Gebietsanspruch oder Völkerstreiterein.
Aber all das trifft auf Terroristen nicht zu, auch haben sie keine Uniformen an und greifen nicht in geordneten Bahnen an.
sie suchen die Deckung der einfachen Bevölkerung.
Also muss man auch anderes gegen sie vorgehen als gegen eine reguläre Armee.
Daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass sie auch nicht irgendeiner Konvession unterliegen.
Sollte man sie nicht mehr in das LAnd zurück ziehen, aus dem sie ursprünglich kamen, nur weil sie dort verhaftet und vielleicht gefoltert werden.
Also, ich habe damit keine Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Kuba?



Wenn dir Besserwissen Spaß macht:
Ich hab nichts von "Verpächter des Landes" gesprochen, sondern von "beherbergen" - und die "Herberge" wird wohl von den USA betrieben.



> Wo moeglich und vertretbar.



Es gibt sehr wenig Gründe, warum die Freilassung einer unschuldigen Person nicht vertretbar oder unmöglich ist. Mir wär keiner bekannt, der hier zutrifft. Die Gefangenen sind in ausreichend guter physischer Verfassung und werden in dem für die Haft verantwortlichen Land nicht verfolgt.



> Zuschauen, wie die poese USA es mal wieder (?) vermasselt bietet aber eben den weitaus hoeheren Unterhaltungswert und gipfelt im "wir haben´s ja gleich gesagt"-Rausch.



Oha, Europa ist also dafür verantwortlich, Fehler der USA zu verhindern?
Sind wir jetzt schon Babyssitter der Welt?



> Das Geschrei der empoerten Gutmenschen mit der Lizenz zum Besserwissen, aber leider ohne schluessigen Gegenentwurf waere anders, aber kaum leiser ausgefallen.



Sicherlich wäre das "Geschrei der empoerten Gutmenschen" das gleiche gewesen, aber die Zahl derer, die sich empören, wäre niedriger ausgefallen.
Schließlich hat es kaum jemand den USA übel genommen, dass sie sich für eine schnelle und notfalls gewalttätige Inhaftierung OBLs einsetzen.
Das Gemecker ging los, als die USA ein internationales Abkommen nach dem anderen verletzte, nach Meinung einiger sogar die Menschenrechte und massenhaft "Kollateralschäden" produzierte.
Zumindest ersteres hätte man bequem umgehen können und wenn man sich an die daraus resultierenden Anforderungen gehalten hätte - was imho nicht sonderlich schwierig gewesen wäre- auch zweiteres.

Aber da hat der Babysitter wohl nicht schnell genug reagiert und das mächtigste Baby der Welt hatte schon alles zertrammelt...



> Bei zumindest minimal aufmerksamer Lektuere waeren Dir zwei Links aufgefallen, denen Du haettest entnehmen koennen, dass es bereits vor 9/11 Bemuehungen gab, Afghanistan zur Auslieferung Bin Ladens zu bewegen. Was Deine drei-Tage-Theorie irgendwie zunichte macht?



Nö, denn wenn du auch nur einen Bruchteil der von mir geforderten Anstrengung in das Verständniss meiner Posts investiert oder auch einfach nur die Herfürung über die letzten 1-2 Beiträge im Hinterkopf behälst, würde dir auffallen, dass es um die Schuld OBLs an den Anschlägen am 11.9. geht.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, du willst nicht die These aufstellen, dass die USA bereits lange vor besagtem 11.9. an Beweisen für diese Schuld gearbeitet haben?



> ...was Krieg per Definition ist und weshalb "Kriegsgefangener" hier nicht zutreffen kann, hatte ich ja schon ausgefuehrt.



Was ja, weshalb nicht. Der einzige Passus, der im Angriffskrieg USA -> Afghanistan nicht erfüllt wurde, wäre die Uniformierung einiger Teilnehmer.
Aber daran sollte ein Nation, die Stück für Stück jedes einzelne deutlich gekennzeichnete Rot-Kreuz-Lager in dem Land bombadiert hat, vielleicht nicht zuviel Wert drauf legen.

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, ob du der Meinung bist, dass es ein Krieg ist oder nicht - die USA haben es als solchen definiert, also müssen sie sich auch an die damit einhergehenden Regeln halten.
Wenn sie kriminelle Verbrecher hätten jagen wollen, hätten sie das auch tun können - haben sie aber weder formell noch hinsichtlich der praktischen Umsetzung.


----------



## Fighter3 (18. Februar 2009)

im moment stimme ich ruvyen fast ganz zu. Ich finde ebenfalls das alle Gefangenen problemlos an ihre Heimatsländer ausgeliefert werden können, warum hat Amerika das Gefängnis eig. nict in den Staaten gebaut? Weil dort ihre Gesetze gelten, was angeblich ja kein Problem ist...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Februar 2009)

Da hast du mich falsch verstanden: Aufgrund diverser Menschenrechtsverletzungen können einige tatsächlich nicht in die Heimatländer ausgeliefert werden (wurden afaik auch bei weitem nicht alle in ihren Heimatländern aufgegriffen).


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. Februar 2009)

Dazu kommt ja auch, dass einige Leute in Guantanamo nicht unbedingt bei ihren Heimatländern sehr beliebt sind. 
Wenn man sie zurückschickt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß, dass sie schnell am Galken baumeln.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oha, Europa ist also dafür verantwortlich, Fehler der USA zu verhindern?



Mein Geographieunterricht liegt schon etwas zurueck, aber nach meiner Erinnerung ist Europa ein Kontinent auf dem von Menschen bewohnten Planeten Erde.

Ist es Aufgabe der Menschen, Fehler von Menschen zu verhindern? Natuerlich, wenn eine grosse Zahl "unschuldiger" Menschen durch Fehler einiger weniger Menschen, gleich ob boeswillig oder aus guter Absicht, zu Schaden kommen koennte. Das haette der europaeische Teil der Erdbevoelkerung zum Beispiel dadurch bewirken koennen, *vorher* zu formulieren, was ihrer Meinung nach *besser* ist, anstatt *anschliessend* zu beweinen, was ihrer Meinung nach *falsch* war. Aber das ist ist eben nicht der "european way of life", weshalb meine Antwort auf Deine Frage



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sind wir jetzt schon Babyssitter der Welt?



auch lautet: Nein. Wir sind *Bewohner* der Welt mit gleichen Rechten und Pflichten. Wenn wir es aber nun schon andauernd vorziehen, uns aus allem herauszuhalten und uns unsere pseudointelektuellen Finger nicht schmutzig zu machen, sollten wir wenigstens darauf verzichten, anschliessend Oberlehrer spielen zu wollen. Genau das ist es, was viele -auch Du- aber ohne Luft zu holen machen: sie beanstanden die Fehler des Gestern, anstatt zu Ende gedachte Vorschlaege fuer´s Morgen zu machen. Beeindruckt mich wenig.


----------



## Shion (22. Februar 2009)

Oh man  hat hier niemand den Film http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=5024787479139933029Terrorstorm oder wenigsten Zeitgeist gesehen.

Terrorstorm:http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=5024787479139933029
Zeitgeist:ZEITGEIST, Der Film komplette deutsche Version complete german version

Alles andere ist bloß die sinnlose Anreihung von Indizien und gepixelten Bildern auf denen man erahnen könnte was das hätte sein können.

Fakt ist
Es wurde "GESCHMOLZENES" Metall unter allen 3 WTC Gebäuden gefunden. (nur zur info mehrere Tage danach). Das wieder spricht der Aussage der einhändigen Berichts der 911-Commission nachdem die Träger nur geschwächt erwärmt wurden (nur zur info die korrigieren ihre Lügen immer nur erst dann wenn es zu vielen auffällt, weil se zuerst gesagt haben, dass das Kerosin die Stahlträger geschmolzen wurde.)

Fakt ist
WTC 7 wurde nur geringfügig beschädigt und ist mit einer "wunderschönen" Spreng"knick" zusammen gefallen in Freifall geschwindigkeit. Und jetzt nochmal zur INFO bei der angeblich seriösen ARD-Doku wurde der Einsturz/Sprengung überhellt dargestellt so das man den Knick auf deren Aufnahmen nicht sehen konnte.

Fakt ist
Es gibt in den USA ne ganze Bürgerbewegung für neue Untersuchung zu 9/11. Achja und ne Gruppe von 300 Architekten die sagen so können die Gebäude nicht eingestürzt sein.

Und für alle die, die restlichen kriminellen Machenschaften der Regierung durchleuchtet sehen wollen und genug von Mainstreammedien haben gibt es immer noch http://infokrieg.tv


----------



## DerSitzRiese (22. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Oh man  hat hier niemand den Film Terrorstorm oder wenigsten Zeitgeist gesehen.
> 
> Terrorstorm:TERRORSTORM deutsch (High-Quality) Terror Storm
> Zeitgeist:ZEITGEIST, Der Film komplette deutsche Version complete german version
> ...




Noch so einer 

Und was sollen deine "Fakten" aussagen? Die USA hat sich selbst ins Knie geschossen? 

Kein Mensch hat behauptet das die ZDF Doku seriös sei (die war auf Welt der Wunder Niveau).

300 Architekten? LoL! Seit wann sind Architekten Experten auf dem Gebiet "Wie fallen Gebäude zusammen"?


----------



## Adrenalize (22. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Oh man  hat hier niemand den Film http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=5024787479139933029Terrorstorm oder wenigsten Zeitgeist gesehen.


Oh man, , wieder jemand, der den Thread nicht verfolgt hat und zum gefühlt 100. Mal dieselben schwachsinnigen "Beweisfilme" anbringt. 


> Fakt ist
> Es wurde "GESCHMOLZENES" Metall unter allen 3 WTC Gebäuden gefunden. (nur zur info mehrere Tage danach). Das wieder spricht der Aussage der einhändigen Berichts der 911-Commission nachdem die Träger nur geschwächt erwärmt wurden (nur zur info die korrigieren ihre Lügen immer nur erst dann wenn es zu vielen auffällt, weil se zuerst gesagt haben, dass das Kerosin die Stahlträger geschmolzen wurde.)


Wow, damit Metall auch Tage nach der Löschung noch geschmolzen ist, hat die Regierung sicher was Ultrageheimes eingesetzt. vielleicht Photonentorpedos? Diese existieren ja, als Beweis verweise ich auf die Star Trek Filme!

Nur so am Rande: Üm Metall über Tage hinweg auf Temperaturen im dreistelligen Bereich zu halten braucht es ständige Energiezufuhr. Metall ist nämlich Wärmeleiter und kühlt ab mit der Zeit. In Tschernobyl war das Material im Boden tagelang flüssig, Kettenreaktion sei dank, aber im WTC-Gebiet wurde afaik keine radioaktive Strahlung gemessen und es gab auch keine Kernschmelze.
Das erzählen die "Wahrheits"-Videos natürlich nicht, man will die Leute ja verarschen, nicht weiterbilden.


> Fakt ist
> WTC 7 wurde nur geringfügig beschädigt und ist mit einer "wunderschönen" Spreng"knick" zusammen gefallen in Freifall geschwindigkeit. Und jetzt nochmal zur INFO bei der angeblich seriösen ARD-Doku wurde der Einsturz/Sprengung überhellt dargestellt so das man den Knick auf deren Aufnahmen nicht sehen konnte.


Die ARD steckt also hinter der Verschwörung. Wow. Jetzt wird mir alles klar. Dass der Neue ARD-Intendant S. Atan heißt, passt auch perfekt ins Bild! 


> Fakt ist
> Es gibt in den USA ne ganze Bürgerbewegung für neue Untersuchung zu 9/11. Achja und ne Gruppe von 300 Architekten die sagen so können die Gebäude nicht eingestürzt sein.


Es gibt in den USA auch eine Bürgerbewegung namens Ku-Klux-Clan, die Menschen afrikanischer Abstammung als Dreck betrachtet. Haben die Deshalb recht? Da sind übrigens vermutlich mehr als 300 Architekten drin.  

Aber danke, dass du es versucht hast. Wenn jetzt noch 100 weitere Leute die selben abgedroschenen Pseudotheorien wiederholen, überzeugt ihr mich auf jeden Fall! 

Nichts für ungut!


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2009)

rofl, der war gut. ich habs ja schon aufgeben den verschwörern hier was bei zu bringen.. aber der comment war gut..


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Fakt ist
> Es wurde "GESCHMOLZENES" Metall unter allen 3 WTC Gebäuden gefunden. (nur zur info mehrere Tage danach). Das wieder spricht der Aussage der einhändigen Berichts der 911-Commission nachdem die Träger nur geschwächt erwärmt wurden (nur zur info die korrigieren ihre Lügen immer nur erst dann wenn es zu vielen auffällt, weil se zuerst gesagt haben, dass das Kerosin die Stahlträger geschmolzen wurde.)


 
Gibt es dafür stichhaltige Beweisse und sag das nur irgendwer, weil er meint etwas gesehen zu haben?



Shion schrieb:


> Fakt ist
> WTC 7 wurde nur geringfügig beschädigt und ist mit einer "wunderschönen" Spreng"knick" zusammen gefallen in Freifall geschwindigkeit. Und jetzt nochmal zur INFO bei der angeblich seriösen ARD-Doku wurde der Einsturz/Sprengung überhellt dargestellt so das man den Knick auf deren Aufnahmen nicht sehen konnte.


 
Jep, wenn Genäude gesprengt werden, kann man das heute so machen, das sie perfekt ineinander fallen. Ist nichts besonderes und ich weiß nicht, worauf du damit hinauswillst. 
Weil es fast heil geblieben ist?
Vielleicht optisch, aber wer sagt denn, das Statiker nicht Schwächen gefunden haben und man es deshalb sprengen musste. 



Shion schrieb:


> Fakt ist
> Es gibt in den USA ne ganze Bürgerbewegung für neue Untersuchung zu 9/11. Achja und ne Gruppe von 300 Architekten die sagen so können die Gebäude nicht eingestürzt sein.


 
Jep, ich kenne mehrere Bürgerbewegungen, auch eine zur Erhaltung von Ground Zero als Wallfahrtsort. 
Die Architekten sind also Experten auf dem Gebiet? 
Wenn man sich die Bauweise der Gebäude anschaut, dann kann man sehr gut nachvollziehen, warum die Gebäude eingestürzt sind.
Auch war schon von sehr lange Hand geplant, dass die Terroristen das WTC angreifen wollen, weil man ja deren Schwäche in der Kontruktion kannte (siehe Anschlag 1993).



Shion schrieb:


> Und für alle die, die restlichen kriminellen Machenschaften der Regierung durchleuchtet sehen wollen und genug von Mainstreammedien haben gibt es immer noch http://infokrieg.tv


 
Natürlich biegt sich eine Regierung etwas hin, damit es in ihrem Kram passt, hat Bush und Co. ja mit dem Irak gemacht.
Aber der Regierung unterstellen zu wollen, dass sie 3000 Menschen der eigenen Bevölkerung töten lassen, damit sie einen Angrifskrieg erklären können, ist doch sehr weit hergeholt.
Einen Angrifskrieg müssen die USA nicht rechtfertigen, das hat man schon früher auch nicht gemacht.


----------



## Shion (23. Februar 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Oh man, , wieder jemand, der den Thread nicht verfolgt hat und zum gefühlt 100. Mal dieselben schwachsinnigen "Beweisfilme" anbringt.


Hast du die Filme/Dokus gesehen? Ansonsten sei still und spiel weiter mit deinen Startrek-Photonen-Raketen. Das geschmolzene Metall zeigt das Thermid verwendet wurde. Das würdest du aber wissen, wenn eben Terrorstorm gesehen hättest und der Grund wäre dir dann auch klar.

Und das "selbst in Knie schießen" nennt man False Flag-Attacke.
Das haben die Nazis im Dritten Reich beim Angriff auf Polen gemacht.
Das haben die Amis für den Vietnamkrieg gemacht.
(Die Kriegsgrund: Die Zerstörung von PT-Schnellboote auf amerikanischer Seite war eine Ente)
Und das haben sie am 11. September getan.

In Terrorstorm steckt alles was Michael Moore uns verschwiegen hat.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (23. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Hast du die Filme/Dokus gesehen? Ansonsten sei still und spiel weiter mit deinen Startrek-Photonen-Raketen. Das geschmolzene Metall zeigt das Thermid verwendet wurde. Das würdest du aber wissen, wenn eben Terrorstorm gesehen hättest und der Grund wäre dir dann auch klar.
> 
> Und das "selbst in Knie schießen" nennt man False Flag-Attacke.
> Das haben die Nazis im Dritten Reich beim Angriff auf Polen gemacht.
> ...



Oh Mann...

Die Nazis haben 3000 Deutsche getötet damit sie in Polen einmarschieren "durften"???? (Das gleiche gilt für die Amis und Vietnam) 

Wie zum Henker soll man Tonnen von Thermit an verschalten Säulen anbringen ohne das davon irgendjemand was mitbekommt? 

btw.: Thermit ist eine sehr heiß verbrennende Mischung (grobes Pulver) aus Metallen und Mineralien. Kein Sprengstoff oder dergleichen. Damit schweißt man etwas zusammen. Zum Trennen sehr ungeeignet, da eine Schmelze ensteht und sich mit der Schmelze des zu verschweißenden Metalls vereint. Es wird normalerweise mit einem Magnesiumspan entzündet. Stelle ich mir schwer vor das Ferngezündet hinzubekommen. 


Der "Film" Terrorstorm ist eine Lachnummer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Hast du die Filme/Dokus gesehen? Ansonsten sei still



Vielleicht könntest du ja mal die Argumente und Quellen zitieren?
Es ist nunmal so, dass 95% der "kritischen" Berichte im Internet absoluter Schrott sind und da dürfte es sehr viele Leute geben, denen ihre Zeit schlichtweg zu schade ist, sich jede X-beliebige 2-Stunden ""Doku"" anzugucken.


Zu Thermit wurde hier im Thread schon mehr als genug gesagt, solange da niemand vollkommen neue chemische Erkenntnisse vorlegt, können wir das wohl weiterhin ausschließen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (23. Februar 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vielleicht könntest du ja mal die Argumente und Quellen zitieren?


 
Darauf warte ich auch. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nunmal so, dass 95% der "kritischen" Berichte im Internet absoluter Schrott sind und da dürfte es sehr viele Leute geben, denen ihre Zeit schlichtweg zu schade ist, sich jede X-beliebige 2-Stunden ""Doku"" anzugucken.


 
Ich würde sogar mal 99% sagen.
Man muss nur lange genug ein paar Fakten und Details betrachten, schon entdeckt man, sofern man daran glaubt, dass das was nicht stimmt.
Man muss doch nur an die kleinen Explosionen denke, die auftraten, als das Gebäude einstürzte.
Wenn die logische Erklärung nicht bekannt wäre, dann..... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu Thermit wurde hier im Thread schon mehr als genug gesagt, solange da niemand vollkommen neue chemische Erkenntnisse vorlegt, können wir das wohl weiterhin ausschließen...


 
neue chemische Erkenntnisse.....


----------



## Adrenalize (23. Februar 2009)

Shion schrieb:


> Hast du die Filme/Dokus gesehen? Ansonsten sei still und spiel weiter mit deinen Startrek-Photonen-Raketen. Das geschmolzene Metall zeigt das Thermid verwendet wurde. Das würdest du aber wissen, wenn eben Terrorstorm gesehen hättest und der Grund wäre dir dann auch klar.


Klar, und wenn in der Stahlindustrie Thermit verwendet wird, bleibt das Metall auch tagelang flüssig und blubbert lustig vor sich hin? die Reaktion ist stark exotherm und bereits nach einigen Sekunden dürfte das Material aufgebraucht sein. Für längere Reaktionen bräuchte es entsprechend große Mengen Thermit.

Die Thermitbstabbrandbomben, die im WKII zur großflächigen Städtebombadierung (Dresden, Hamburg etc.) abgeworfen wurden, brannten ca 8 Minuten lang. Das Feuer konnte durch Abkühlen oder abdecken mit Sand im umliegenden Bereich aber zumindest eingegrenzt werden.
Aber tagelang flüssig war da nichts, und wäre es im WTC auch nicht.

Flüssiges Metall sieht man schlicht und einfach deshalb auf den Videos, weil in den Gebäuden neben neben den Stahlträgern halt noch massig weiteres Metall verarbeitet ist. Luftschächte, Fensterrahmen, Büromaterial , Treppengeländer usw. Das ist teilweise auch aus Eisen oder Stahl, aber halt weicher und schmilzt daher auch bei normalen Brandtemperaturen.

Nicht das wir uns falsch verstehen, ich schau mir gern Scifi und Fantasy-Filme an, mag es aber nicht, wenn selbige sich als Tatsachenberichte tarnen und irgend eine Wahrheit verkünden wollen.


----------



## skycop (26. Februar 2009)

die wahrheit darf man nicht sagen sonst wird man von den realitätwahren umgebracht. das sind die die uns eine falsche realität vorgaukeln.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (26. Februar 2009)

skycop schrieb:


> die wahrheit darf man nicht sagen sonst wird man von den realitätwahren umgebracht. das sind die die uns eine falsche realität vorgaukeln.



Warst du schon außerhalb der Matrix?


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Februar 2009)

skycop schrieb:


> die wahrheit darf man nicht sagen sonst wird man von den realitätwahren umgebracht. das sind die die uns eine falsche realität vorgaukeln.


 
Kannst du das mal etwas genauer erklären?


----------



## Sash (27. Februar 2009)

rofl. sorry aber bei einigen fragt man sich wirklich ob sie nicht ihre pillen vergessen haben. oder drogen nehmen. oder wenn sie keine nehmen, vielleicht mal welche nehmen sollten. und vorallem weniger tv schauen.


----------



## Q4teX (1. März 2009)

Zum Thema Verschwörungstheorien bezüglich des 9/11 lief gestern ne recht überzeugende Doku auf N24 und das Ergebnis: alles Humbug.
Sowas wird von Leuten geäußert die einfach mit ihrem Populismus mal ins Fernsehn kommen wollen.


----------



## |seluso| (1. März 2009)

Lief gerade eben auch noch mal 
Ich sehe es als Sinnlos an, sowas als Veschwörung anzusehen und wenn doch finde ich es unmenschlich und sinnlos.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2009)

_Spam gelöscht_

Gebashe bitte per PM abwickeln.
Wenn hier sowas nochmal startet, ist der Thread zu und vorher gibts nicht nur Ermahnungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2009)

Q4teX schrieb:


> Zum Thema Verschwörungstheorien bezüglich des 9/11 lief gestern ne recht überzeugende Doku auf N24 und das Ergebnis: alles Humbug.


 
Kennst du den Titel noch?
Vielleicht könnte man die beu YouTube finden.
Würde mich mal interessieren.
Habe schon einige Dokus deswegen gesehen und da werden die gleichen Bilder völlig anders interpretiert.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (2. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kennst du den Titel noch?
> Vielleicht könnte man die beu YouTube finden.


Die Doku von N24 hieß "9/11 Verschwöhrungstheorien" Teil 1 u. 2
Auf YouTube findet man diesbezüglich nichts von N24. 
Aber von NTV: KLICK. Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann ist das die gleiche Doku-Reihe die auf N24 gezeigt wurde.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. März 2009)

Danke für den Link, werde ich mal durchschauen.
Dann habe ich bestimmt wieder was Neues, was man bereden kann.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. März 2009)

Da kann man ja nur spekulieren. Jedoch sprechen einige Dinge ganz konkret für eine "Verschwörung"

1.) Die beiden Flugzeuge konnten trotz weitreichender Radarüberwachung ganz unbehelligt von ihrem Kurs abkommen und nach NY fliegen

2.) Hunderte Stunden Filmmaterial dokemtieren ausschließlich den Moment als die Flugzeuge jeweils in die Türme krachten. Wenn die Kameraleute also nicht wussten, was geschiet, muss es sich um einen sehr sonderbaren Zufall handeln. Hunderte Stunden!

3.) Die Flugzeuge flogen keineswegs gleichzeitig in die Türme, beide Türme jedoch stürzten nahzu zeitgleich ein, und zwar so es wie eine professionelle Sprengung verusacht.

4.) Für die Sprengung spricht auch, das das WTC gerade für einen Unfall mit Flugzeugen dieser Größe entwickelt wurde, damit es nicht zusammenbricht.

5.) Die US-Regierung hatte nun einen fantastischen Grund, alle alten Bomben, deren Entsorgung teuer wäre, über unbeliebtes Gebiet abzuwerfen. Die totale freihe Hand gegen das Böse. 

6.) Drei Anschläge gleichzeitig: Ein Flugzeug (Gerüchten zufolge soll es eine Rakete gewesen sein) ins Pentagon, eins ins White House (durch Wiederstand der Fluggäste frühzeitig abgestürzt) und gleich zwei nach NY. Bush befand sich weit weg von allem, er war nicht im Weißen Haus, erst recht nich im Pentagon oder in New York. Bush war in Texas in jenen Minuten und beschäftigte sich mit einem Besuch in einer Grundschule oder so eine Einrichtung.


Für einen rein terroristischen, islamischen Anschlag sprechen nur wenige Tatsachen:

1.) Das WTC repräsentierte das kapitalistische, westliche System, die westliche Lebensart.

2.) Das  WTC gehörte einem Juden, der es in nicht ferner Vergangenheit gekauft hat.

Das wars dann aber schon mit den Hinweisen für die offizielle Variante.

Erfahren werden wir es nie!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> 2.) Hunderte Stunden Filmmaterial dokemtieren ausschließlich den Moment als die Flugzeuge jeweils in die Türme krachten. Wenn die Kameraleute also nicht wussten, was geschiet, muss es sich um einen sehr sonderbaren Zufall handeln. Hunderte Stunden!


Die ersten Aufnahmen sind Zufallsaufnahmen von Passanten. 
Später sind dann natürlich noch Reporter samt Kameras hinzugekommen. Das Ganze war ja auch keine Minutensache.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 3.) Die Flugzeuge flogen keineswegs gleichzeitig in die Türme, beide Türme jedoch stürzten nahzu zeitgleich ein, und zwar so es wie eine professionelle Sprengung verusacht.


Falsch. Die Türme stürtzten im Abstand von ca. 20min ein. Und WTC7 acht Stunden später.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 4.) Für die Sprengung spricht auch, das das WTC gerade für einen Unfall mit Flugzeugen dieser Größe entwickelt wurde, damit es nicht zusammenbricht.


Eher für den Aufprall kleinerer Flugzeuge als solch große Boeings.
Ist aber auch egal, denn die Türme sind ja auch nicht durch den Aufprall eingestürzt, sondern durch die Verformung der Stahlkonstruktion das durch das Feuer verursacht wurde.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 5.) Die US-Regierung hatte nun einen fantastischen Grund, alle alten Bomben, deren Entsorgung teuer wäre, über unbeliebtes Gebiet abzuwerfen. Die totale freihe Hand gegen das Böse.


Das nenn ich mal Verschwörungstheorie hoch zehn



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 6.) Drei Anschläge gleichzeitig: Ein Flugzeug (Gerüchten zufolge soll es eine Rakete gewesen sein) ins Pentagon, eins ins White House (durch Wiederstand der Fluggäste frühzeitig abgestürzt) und gleich zwei nach NY. Bush befand sich weit weg von allem, er war nicht im Weißen Haus, erst recht nich im Pentagon oder in New York. Bush war in Texas in jenen Minuten und beschäftigte sich mit einem Besuch in einer Grundschule oder so eine Einrichtung.


Das sagt doch absolut nichts aus.


----------



## Sash (6. März 2009)

zum thema radarüberwachung. aufgefallen wars schon, aber warst du schonmal fluglotse in new york? wenn nicht, was hier wohl alle glauben, dann einfach mal klappe halten über solche äußerungen. der himmel da ist so voll das man den himmel auf dem radar vor flugzeugen nicht sieht.


----------



## Bleipriester (6. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Die ersten Aufnahmen sind Zufallsaufnahmen von Passanten.
> Später sind dann natürlich noch Reporter samt Kameras hinzugekommen. Das Ganze war ja auch keine Minutensache.



Richtig, es war eine Sekundensache, durch die Skyline und den Stadtlärm hatte keiner
ein Flugzeug vorzeitig entdecken können, die Kameras standen schon bereit...




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Türme stürtzten im Abstand von ca. 20min ein. Und WTC7 acht Stunden später.



Du hast recht, doch waren es mehr als 30 min, mein Fehler.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Eher für den Aufprall kleinerer Flugzeuge als solch große Boeings.
> Ist aber auch egal, denn die Türme sind ja auch nicht durch den Aufprall eingestürzt, sondern durch die Verformung der Stahlkonstruktion das durch das Feuer verursacht wurde.



Das WTC war gebaut, um einer 727 standzuhalten, die Ausführung der 767, die reinflog, war nicht viel größer...




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das nenn ich mal Verschwörungstheorie hoch zehn


  Neeeee, es handelte sich ledgiglich um eine Abwägung der Hinweise....



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das sagt doch absolut nichts aus.



Es sagt aus, daß Bush informiert gewesen sein könnte...

Schau mal hier:
Gespräch: Airline-Pilot glaubt nicht an offizielle 9/11-Version


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das bei dem zweiten Einschlag die Kameras von den Medien bereit standen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Denn dazu hatten die Medien genügend Zeit. Aber der erste Einschlag wurde nur von Passanten bzw. Touristen aufgenommen.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Es sagt aus, daß Bush informiert gewesen sein könnte...


Reine Spekulation...



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> Gespräch: Airline-Pilot glaubt nicht an offizielle 9/11-Version


Diese und andere Theorien wurden auch schon hier:KLICK behandelt und widerlegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> 1.) Die beiden Flugzeuge konnten trotz weitreichender Radarüberwachung ganz unbehelligt von ihrem Kurs abkommen und nach NY fliegen



Falsch.



> 2.) Hunderte Stunden Filmmaterial dokemtieren ausschließlich den Moment als die Flugzeuge jeweils in die Türme krachten. Wenn die Kameraleute also nicht wussten, was geschiet, muss es sich um einen sehr sonderbaren Zufall handeln. Hunderte Stunden!



Falsch



> 3.) Die Flugzeuge flogen keineswegs gleichzeitig in die Türme, beide Türme jedoch stürzten nahzu zeitgleich ein, und zwar so es wie eine professionelle Sprengung verusacht.



Falsch



> 4.) Für die Sprengung spricht auch, das das WTC gerade für einen Unfall mit Flugzeugen dieser Größe entwickelt wurde, damit es nicht zusammenbricht.



Falsch



> 5.) Die US-Regierung hatte nun einen fantastischen Grund, alle alten Bomben, deren Entsorgung teuer wäre, über unbeliebtes Gebiet abzuwerfen. Die totale freihe Hand gegen das Böse.



Falsch



> 6.) Drei Anschläge gleichzeitig: Ein Flugzeug (Gerüchten zufolge soll es eine Rakete gewesen sein) ins Pentagon, eins ins White House (durch Wiederstand der Fluggäste frühzeitig abgestürzt) und gleich zwei nach NY. Bush befand sich weit weg von allem, er war nicht im Weißen Haus, erst recht nich im Pentagon oder in New York. Bush war in Texas in jenen Minuten und beschäftigte sich mit einem Besuch in einer Grundschule oder so eine Einrichtung.



Erster Teil Falsch, zweiter Teil belanglos.




> Für einen rein terroristischen, islamischen Anschlag sprechen nur wenige Tatsachen:
> 
> 1.) Das WTC repräsentierte das kapitalistische, westliche System, die westliche Lebensart.



Ggf. richtig.



> 2.) Das  WTC gehörte einem Juden, der es in nicht ferner Vergangenheit gekauft hat.



Richtig(?)



> Das wars dann aber schon mit den Hinweisen für die offizielle Variante.



Falsch




Bleipriester schrieb:


> Das WTC war gebaut, um einer 727 standzuhalten, die Ausführung der 767, die reinflog, war nicht viel größer...



Falsch




Ein klein bißchen mehr Recherche oder zumindest durchlesen dieses Textes wäre nett


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> > 2.) Das  WTC gehörte einem Juden, der es in nicht ferner Vergangenheit gekauft hat.
> 
> 
> Richtig(?)


Das WTC gehörte einer Hafenbehörde...? Zumindest laut Wikipedia:


> Die Port Authority of New York and New Jersey war auch Besitzer des World Trade Centers beziehungsweise ist Eigentümer des entsprechenden Grundstücks in Lower Manhattan.


Quelle:Port Authority of New York and New Jersey ? Wikipedia


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2009)

Glaube mich zu erinnern, dass das Grundstück verpachtet worden wäre - sprich: Der Eigentümer des Gebäudes war wer anders und ich bin mir zu 99% sicher, dass es keine öffentliche Institution war.
Nur die Religion hat normalerweise nichts mit der Sache zu tun und wir nur selten erwähnt - ob die paar Quellen, in denen ich mal was davon gehört habe, zuverlässig waren, weiß ich nicht mehr.


----------



## Sash (6. März 2009)

das wtc stand auf dem gebiet der hafenbehörde. wem es gehörte ka.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. März 2009)

Sash schrieb:


> wem es gehörte ka.


Eigentümer war die Hafenbehörde. Pächter war Larry Silverstein


----------



## Nuklon (6. März 2009)

Woher weiß du das?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. März 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Woher weiß du das?


Hafenbehörde: Port Authority of New York and New Jersey ? Wikipedia
Larry Silverstein: Larry Silverstein ? Wikipedia


----------



## tonspender (7. März 2009)

ich möchte mich hier auch mal einklinken in diesen thread, 
denn ich habe gestern erst den dokumentarfilm "loose change" gesehen, den ich an dieser stelle jedem hier einmal empfehlen möchte. den es gibt doch einige offene fragen was diesen tag angeht.

gerade der "flugzeugabsturz" auf das pentagon ist sehr rätselhaft:
kritiker sagen, es sei kein flugzeug gewesen, da man kaum wrackteile eines flugzeuges gefunden hat. andere flugzeugabstürze zeigen andere szenarien.... 
offizielle erklärung aus dem 9/11-commission-report ist, dass das feuer so heiß war, dass das meiste vom flugzeug geschmolzen ist....
in dem gleichen report heißt es aber auch, das fast alle leichen identifiziert werden konnten...

und das bei dem gleichen feuer, welches das flugzeug hat "verschwinden" lassen?!?! wie geht das? und kann das feuer bzw. kerosin überhaupt so heiß brennen.....?!?

man hat zwar videoaufnahmen veröffentlicht, aber auf diesen ist KEIN flugzeug zu erkennen. man sieht lediglich das ETWAS einschlägt... dabei gibt es ein hotel genau gegenüber der straße, welches wohl alles aufgezeichnet hat. jedoch hat das FBI die aufnahmen gleich an sich genommen und bis heute nicht veröffentlicht...warum? so könnten doch alle kritischen stimmen beseitigt werden....


----------



## DerSitzRiese (7. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> ich möchte mich hier auch mal einklinken in diesen thread,
> denn ich habe gestern erst den dokumentarfilm "loose change" gesehen, den ich an dieser stelle jedem hier einmal empfehlen möchte. den es gibt doch einige offene fragen was diesen tag angeht.
> 
> gerade der "flugzeugabsturz" auf das pentagon ist sehr rätselhaft:
> ...



Hatten wir alles schon hundert mal. "Loose Hirn" ist keine Doku!!!


----------



## Adrenalize (7. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> ich möchte mich hier auch mal einklinken in diesen thread,
> denn ich habe gestern erst den dokumentarfilm "loose change" gesehen, den ich an dieser stelle jedem hier einmal empfehlen möchte. den es gibt doch einige offene fragen was diesen tag angeht.


Alle von dir angesprochenen Anmerkungen zu dieser Akte-X Folge sowie der Streifen selbst werden in diesem Thread bereits mehrfach besprochen. 

Aber vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der bereit ist, es für dich nochmal durchzukauen.


----------



## tonspender (7. März 2009)

dann fangt doch bitte mal an, mir das gegenteil zu beweisen!
beweise mir, dass es wirklich ein flugzeug war, welches ins pentagon flog!

so wie ich das sehe, seit ihr zwei immer nur dabei, alles zu verneinen und als schwachsinn zu deklarieren.


----------



## JePe (8. März 2009)

Und so wie ich das sehe, sind es Foristen wie Du, die die Regeln einer Diskussion ad absurdum fuehren moechten, indem sie sich nicht veranlasst sehen, den bisherigen Diskussionsverklauf zur Kenntnis zu nehmen und stattdessen die ewig gleichen Irrwitzigkeiten wiederholen und  Beweise fordern, ohne selbst welche zu praesentieren.

Koennte eine Rakete ins Pentagon eingeschlagen sein? Natuerlich. Aber warum sollte ich diesen Humbug ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen? Wollte ich einen Krieg mit einem terroristischen Akt legitimieren, wuerde ich nicht ausgerechnet meine militaerische Zentrale zerstoeren.

Genau so gut liesse sich fragen, ob womoeglich Aliens das Pentagon mit Photonentorpedos beschossen haben oder das WTC wegen unterirdischer Atomwaffentests eingestuerzt ist und fuer den Fall der Verneinung Beweise zu fordern, dass es nicht so war.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> dann fangt doch bitte mal an, mir das gegenteil zu beweisen!
> beweise mir, dass es wirklich ein flugzeug war, welches ins pentagon flog!
> 
> so wie ich das sehe, seit ihr zwei immer nur dabei, alles zu verneinen und als schwachsinn zu deklarieren.


Wie kann man als Außenstehender Beweise liefern? 
Dazu benötigt es schon eine Beteiligung an den Untersuchungen der Anschläge, und ich glaub kaum das auch nur einer von uns dabei war.
Einzig allein können wir mit etwas gesunden Menschenverstand und halbwegs guten Fachwissen zumindest versuchen den wahnwitzigen Theorien der Verschwörungstheoretiker entgegenzuwirken - was wir auch in diesem Thread schon xxx mal getan haben.
Bezüglich dem Anschlag auf das Pentagon..., schau dir das an: KLICK


----------



## tonspender (8. März 2009)

JePe schrieb:


> Koennte eine Rakete ins Pentagon eingeschlagen sein? Natuerlich. Aber warum sollte ich diesen Humbug ernsthaft in Betracht ziehen? Wollte ich einen Krieg mit einem terroristischen Akt legitimieren, wuerde ich nicht ausgerechnet meine militaerische Zentrale zerstoeren.


man muss einen krieg ja auch seiner bevölkerung schmackhaft machen. daher sind sehr drastische mittel sehr wirksam. die regierung steht da und es macht den anschein sie sei verwundbar. genau das spiegelt sich dann auch in den köpfen der bevölkerung wieder. sie denken sie sind angreifbar, da die terroristen es sogar schaffen ins pentagon zu fliegen. einen besseren grund gibt es doch nicht, oder?



JePe schrieb:


> Genau so gut liesse sich fragen, ob womoeglich Aliens das Pentagon mit Photonentorpedos beschossen haben oder das WTC wegen unterirdischer Atomwaffentests eingestuerzt ist und fuer den Fall der Verneinung Beweise zu fordern, dass es nicht so war.



und ich treibe die diskussion ad absurdum?!?



bezgl. des youtube-videos, spam_bot:
ist das nicht der gleiche film der mit so einer computer-animation versucht zu erklären, wie die türme eingestürzt sind? in der animation sieht man schön, wie eine etage auf die andere kracht und so eine schicht nach der anderen "runterruscht". jedoch bleibt in der animation der zentrale "turm" im inneren des gebäudes stehen. das haben die dann aber nicht erklärt....

und wer sagt mir nicht, dass diese leute die da interviewed wurden, nicht von der regierung beeinflusst wurden. diese möglichkeit besteht schließlich auch, [wenn wir schon so weit gehen und mit aliens anfangen.]


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> bezgl. des youtube-videos, spam_bot:
> ist das nicht der gleiche film der mit so einer computer-animation versucht zu erklären, wie die türme eingestürzt sind?


In dieser Doku werden die Behauptungen die im Video "Loose Change" gemacht wurden unter die Lupe genommen und weitreichend widerlegt.


tonspender schrieb:


> und wer sagt mir nicht, dass diese leute die da interviewed wurden, nicht von der regierung beeinflusst wurden. diese möglichkeit besteht schließlich auch,...


Ist schon klar..., wenn man etwas nicht erklären kann, dann kommt man eben mit solchen Spekulationen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> man muss einen krieg ja auch seiner bevölkerung schmackhaft machen. daher sind sehr drastische mittel sehr wirksam. die regierung steht da und es macht den anschein sie sei verwundbar. genau das spiegelt sich dann auch in den köpfen der bevölkerung wieder. sie denken sie sind angreifbar, da die terroristen es sogar schaffen ins pentagon zu fliegen. einen besseren grund gibt es doch nicht, oder?


 
Selbst bei einer totalitärem Regim wäre sowas kaum zu verheimlichen. Wie sieht es da aber mit einer Demokratie aus, in der Meinungs- und Pressefreieht herrscht?
Ein derartiges Unterfangen würde schnell aufgedeckt werden und dann wäre der Teufel los gewesen.
Das hätte die amerikanische Verfassung, wie wir sie kenne, aufs tiefste erschüttert. Ein Regierungssturz wäre noch das mildeste Szenario.
Bei den Anschlägen trafen halt viele Faktoren ein, z.B. dass die einzelnen Dienste nicht die Ergebnisse ihrer Ermittlungen austauschen. Das FBI hatte ja schon herausgefunden, dass Ausländer zu Piloten ausgebildet werden, doch sie wussten nicht um die Gefährlichkeit der Leute, da sie keinen Einblick in die Ermittlungen der CIA hatten.
Dieses Versagen muss man den ermittelnden Behörden ankreiden.



tonspender schrieb:


> bezgl. des youtube-videos, spam_bot:
> ist das nicht der gleiche film der mit so einer computer-animation versucht zu erklären, wie die türme eingestürzt sind? in der animation sieht man schön, wie eine etage auf die andere kracht und so eine schicht nach der anderen "runterruscht". jedoch bleibt in der animation der zentrale "turm" im inneren des gebäudes stehen. das haben die dann aber nicht erklärt....


 
Dass das WTC Schwachstellen bezüglich der Konstruktion hat, muss ich ja nicht mehr erwähnen, hatte es schon häufiger getan. 
Diese Schwachstellen waren den Terroristen bekannt, so wie vielen anderen auch, die damals den Bericht von 1993 gelesen hatten.



tonspender schrieb:


> und wer sagt mir nicht, dass diese leute die da interviewed wurden, nicht von der regierung beeinflusst wurden. diese möglichkeit besteht schließlich auch, [wenn wir schon so weit gehen und mit aliens anfangen.]


 
Wie soll denn die Regierung die beeinflussen und denkst du nicht, dass man das in Erfahrung bringen könnte?
Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass man fast acht Jahre nach den Anschlägen noch über deren Echtheit bezüglich Terroristen diskutiert.
Würde die Bush Regierung gemeinsame Sache mit Bin Laden machen, damit er das als sein Anschlag zugibt und sich dann von den Amerikanern in Afghanistan jagen lassen?


----------



## tonspender (8. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Selbst bei einer totalitärem Regim wäre sowas kaum zu verheimlichen. Wie sieht es da aber mit einer Demokratie aus, in der Meinungs- und Pressefreieht herrscht?


 
bedenke das in der amerikanischen demokratie der einfluss von sogenanten "interest groups" vorgesehen ist. diese können direkten einfluss nehmen auf den kongress und haben direkte verbindung zu den politikern. aus welchem industrie-zweig bush kommt brauche ich glaube ich nicht erwähnen, oder?

was ich damit sagen will (und davor hatte schon eisenhauer vor über 30 jahren gewarnt) ist, das die regierung in den USA von der industrie und im speziellen von der militärindustrie beeinflusst wird. ich glaube wir können uns gar nicht vorstellen, wozu die alles in der lage sind. die haben die mittel und das geld. und gerade weil die die rechte hand (FBI) nicht weiß was die linke (CIA) macht, ist soetwas möglich.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie soll denn die Regierung die beeinflussen und denkst du nicht, dass man das in Erfahrung bringen könnte?
> Ich verstehe auch nicht, dass man fast acht Jahre nach den Anschlägen noch über deren Echtheit bezüglich Terroristen diskutiert.
> Würde die Bush Regierung gemeinsame Sache mit Bin Laden machen, damit er das als sein Anschlag zugibt und sich dann von den Amerikanern in Afghanistan jagen lassen?



ok, dann nehmen wir aber bitte auch die aussagen des hausmeisters, der reporter vor ort und der feuerwehrleute ernst, die von mehreren explosionen berichtet hatten...also haben die "terroristen" es auch geschafft sich in das fundament einzuschleusen....ein meisterwerk!

und außerdem wurde bin laden seitens des FBI's nie wegen 9/11 gesucht. wegen anderen vergehen ja, aber das FBI hat selbst gemeint, dass es nie beweise gab, die ihn in verbindung mit den anschlägen brachten.


----------



## Sash (8. März 2009)

will ja nix sagen aber das fbi hat nix damit zu tun. eher die cia oder nsa.. fbi darf nur innerhalb des landes ermitteln, cia darf nur ausserhalb operieren. fbi ist sowas wie die kripo hier, mehr nicht.


----------



## tonspender (8. März 2009)

und wieso wurde osama dann auf der liste der meist gesuchten verbrecher aufgelistet, die halt vom FBI herrausgegeben wird?!?


----------



## Sash (8. März 2009)

wieso nicht? stimmt ja auch.. dennoch haben die in afgahnistan nix zu suchen. bei bestimmten diplomatischen beziehungen dürfen agents vom fbi in anderen ländern die polizei bei ihren ermittlungen unterstützen, aber nur wenn dies auch erwünscht ist. cia hingegen tut in ländern die nix mit der usa zu tun haben wollen, was sie wollen..


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> ok, dann nehmen wir aber bitte auch die aussagen des hausmeisters, der reporter vor ort und der feuerwehrleute ernst, die von mehreren explosionen berichtet hatten...also haben die "terroristen" es auch geschafft sich in das fundament einzuschleusen....ein meisterwerk!


 
Die kleineren Explosionen werden eher Gaskomprimierungen sein. Denk daran, dass Kerosin gebrannt hat. Das Zeug ist sehr flüchtig und hat die Luft sicherlich geschwängert.
Wenn dann die Stockwerke zusammenbrechen und die Luft komprimiert wird, entsteht der Dieseleffekt. Die plötzlich heiße Luft explodiert, da ja das Kerosin darin die Zündtemperatur erreicht.



tonspender schrieb:


> und außerdem wurde bin laden seitens des FBI's nie wegen 9/11 gesucht. wegen anderen vergehen ja, aber das FBI hat selbst gemeint, dass es nie beweise gab, die ihn in verbindung mit den anschlägen brachten.


 
Bin Laden hat das Attentat ja auf seine Kappe genommen, also wieso sollte er das machen, wenn es die Amerikaner selbst waren?



tonspender schrieb:


> und wieso wurde osama dann auf der liste der meist gesuchten verbrecher aufgelistet, die halt vom FBI herrausgegeben wird?!?


 
Auf der Liste stehen alle Verbrecher drauf, die von den USA gesucht werden, egal ob jetzt Ausländer oder nicht. Da sie aber Amerikaner getötet haben, ermittelt das FBI sehr wohl, auch außerhalb der USA.

Die NSA hört nur ab, mehr machen die nicht.
Daneben gibt es auch noch die NGA und NRO, die Fakten sammeln und auswerten.
Erst jetzt, unter dem Deckmantel der Homeland Security wissen die einzelnen Geheimdienste, was die anderen machen und wissen.


----------



## tonspender (8. März 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die kleineren Explosionen werden eher Gaskomprimierungen sein. Denk daran, dass Kerosin gebrannt hat. Das Zeug ist sehr flüchtig und hat die Luft sicherlich geschwängert.
> Wenn dann die Stockwerke zusammenbrechen und die Luft komprimiert wird, entsteht der Dieseleffekt. Die plötzlich heiße Luft explodiert, da ja das Kerosin darin die Zündtemperatur erreicht.



die explosionen fanden im keller statt, nicht oben wo das kerosin war. und lange bevor die türme eingestürzt sind.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Bin Laden hat das Attentat ja auf seine Kappe genommen, also wieso sollte er das machen, wenn es die Amerikaner selbst waren?



wann soll er das bitte schön gemacht haben? in diesem offiziellen "confession"-video? das der mann nicht bin laden war, sollte jedem aufgefallen sein...da gibt es mehrere unstimmigkeiten mit diesem video. einfach mal googlen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Auf der Liste stehen alle Verbrecher drauf, die von den USA gesucht werden, egal ob jetzt Ausländer oder nicht. Da sie aber Amerikaner getötet haben, ermittelt das FBI sehr wohl, auch außerhalb der USA.


 
und eben da wurde, soweit ich weiß nie 9/11 in verbingung mit bin laden gebracht. weil es keine gab. 

das ist wie mit der bergründung des irak-krieges. die haben dort nie ABC-waffen gefunden!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> die explosionen fanden im keller statt, nicht oben wo das kerosin war. und lange bevor die türme eingestürzt sind.


In welchem WCT Gebäude soll das gewesen sein?
Gib auch bitte gleich einmal diesbzüglich eine Quelle für deine Aussage an.
 ----------------------------


tonspender schrieb:


> > Zitat von *quantenslipstream*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Dazu:


> [SIZE=-1]Future indictments            may be handed down as various investigations proceed in connection to            other terrorist incidents, for example, the terrorist attacks on September            11, 2001.[/SIZE]


Quelle:Federal Bureau of Investigation Most Wanted Terrorists


----------



## tonspender (8. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> In welchem WCT Gebäude soll das gewesen sein?
> Gib auch bitte gleich einmal diesbzüglich eine Quelle für deine Aussage an.



tja der film "loose change" welcher hier belächelt wird, hat einige zeugenaussagen die, die explosionen belegen.




SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Dazu:
> Quelle:Federal Bureau of Investigation Most Wanted Terrorists



und?!? hast du auch mal auf osama bin laden geklickt?!? ich lese da nichts vom 9/11! da steht nicht um sonst "MAY BE".....
Most Wanted Terrorist - Usama Bin Laden


----------



## SpaM_BoT (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> tja der film "loose change" welcher hier belächelt wird, hat einige zeugenaussagen die, die explosionen belegen.


Zeugen die sich auch gern mal wichtig tun möchten um ins Gespräch zu kommen.
Selbst wenn es diese Explosionen gegeben haben sollte. Wer weis es dann zu 100% wer es war?
Die Macher von "Loose Change" haben nicht umsonst ihr Video mehrmals abgeändert - soviel zur Glaubwürdigkeit.


tonspender schrieb:


> und?!? hast du auch mal auf osama bin laden geklickt?!? ich lese da nichts vom 9/11! da steht nicht um sonst "MAY BE".....
> Most Wanted Terrorist - Usama Bin Laden


Wozu auf jeden einzelnen draufklicken.
Reicht doch zu wenn es auf dieser Seite steht:Federal Bureau of Investigation Most Wanted Terrorists


----------



## Adrenalize (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> die explosionen fanden im keller statt, nicht oben wo das kerosin war. und lange bevor die türme eingestürzt sind.


Wie wärs mit Öl-Tanks oder Dieseltanks im Keller? größere Gebäude haben Heizanlagen im Keller und Generatoren für evtl. Stromausfälle. Und dementsprechend auch Tanks mit Treibstoff, um diese Anlagen zu betreiben. 


> das ist wie mit der bergründung des irak-krieges. die haben dort nie ABC-waffen gefunden!


Aber findest du es nicht komisch, dass dieselbe Regierung mit denselben Fädenziehern im Hintergrund für den Angriff auf Afghanistan derart viel Aufwand betreibt und so ein Meisterstück hinlegt und dann beim Angriff auf den Irak so etwas Stümperhaftes anbringt wie die angeblich vorhandenen und nie gefundenen Massenvernichtungswaffen? Diese Peinlichkeit und das Eingeständnis, dass es um Öl ging, kostete die Republikaner immerhin den Wahlsieg gegen Obama...


tonspender schrieb:


> man muss einen krieg ja auch seiner bevölkerung schmackhaft machen. daher sind sehr drastische mittel sehr wirksam. die regierung steht da und es macht den anschein sie sei verwundbar. genau das spiegelt sich dann auch in den köpfen der bevölkerung wieder. sie denken sie sind angreifbar, da die terroristen es sogar schaffen ins pentagon zu fliegen. einen besseren grund gibt es doch nicht, oder?


Siehe oben. Warum haben sie dann für Irak nicht einfach eins ihrer eigenen Flugzeug abgeschossen oder sonstwie US-Truppen geopfert und es Saddam in die Schuhe geschoben? Wäre leichter gewesen als 9/11 und hätte die Bevölkerung viel eher überzeugt als die angeblich vorhandenen ABC-Waffen.

Mal ein Gedanke: Du kennst Oliver Stone? Der Mann hat 2 Filme über amerikanische Präsidenten gedreht. Der erste hieß JFK - und beschäftigte sich mit dem Attentat in Dallas. Behandelte insbesondere die Verschwörungstheorien dazu.
Der zweite film hieß W. (sprich dabbelju) und handelte - na von wem wohl? Bush Jr. In dem Film kommt Bush sehr schlecht weg, er und sein Stab werden als Bande bigotter, kriegstreibender, ölgeiler Republikaner ohne Skrupel dargestellt. also recht realistisch. 
Dennoch geht Stone in W. in keinster weise auf Verschwörungstheorien bezgl. Bush und 9/11 ein. Warum nicht? War er etwa der Meinung, dass in diesem Falle die Fakten nicht ausreichen, um Bush die Anschläge zumindest andeutungsweise in die Schuhe zu schieben?
Ich behaupte mal, der Mann hat sich mit der Materie sicher tiefgehender auseinandergesetzt als du und ich.

Jetzt wirst du sicher fieberhaft nach Gegenargumenten oder Thesen suchen, um deinen Standpunkt zu erhärten, mir gehts aber nicht um die Diskussion, mit der bin ich hier schon lange fertig, ich möchte einfach nur, dass du und andere mal etwas selber denkt. Lasst euch nicht von irgendwelchen Dokumentationen, egal ob pro oder contra 9/11 Verschwörung, eure Meinung vorkauen.
Betrachtet das Ganze objektiv und überlegt euch grundlegende Dinge wie Aufwand/Nutzen Relation, mögliche Konsequenzen beim Scheitern des Plans, Umfang der Aktion. Insbesondere auch die Tatsache, dass die Regierung zur Vertuschung hinterher weit mehr Manpower bräuchte als Täter von außen (welche lediglich die Vorbereitung durchführen müssen, das aufräumen hinterher betrifft sie ja nicht).
Stellt euch vor allem die Frage, ob die Regierung, die ihr verdächtigt, ihre Ziele nicht auch mit weit weniger großem Aufwand hätte erreichen können. Hätte ein Flugzeug aufs Pentagon alleine nicht gereicht? Oder eine einfache Bombe? oder eine Rakete?
Fakt ist nun einmal, dass im WTC, im Pentagon und in den Flugzeugen viele viele Menschen starben. Die menschliche und finanzielle Tragödie an diesem Tag war maximal, daher gibt es in meinen Augen nur ein sinnvolles Motiv: Die Verursachung von einem Maximalwert an Leid. Um einen Angriff auf den nahen Osten zu legitimieren hätte schon weitaus weniger gereicht!
Bitte, denkt einmal objektiv drüber nach, nutzt euren Verstand!


----------



## Adrenalize (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> tja der film "loose change" welcher hier belächelt wird, hat einige zeugenaussagen die, die explosionen belegen.


Es gibt ebenso viele Zeugenaussagen, auch von Feuerwehrleuten etc. die belegen, dass an dem Tag 2 Flugzeuge in die Gebäude krachten, diese daraufhin völlig ausbrannten und schließlich auf Grund der extremen Schäden einstürzten. Diese kommen in Loose Brain nicht vor, einfach weil sie der Aussage, die der Film einem ins Hirn pflanzen will, nicht dienlich sind. Einseitige Berichterstattung ist aber ein sehr alter Trick. Früher im WK II nannte man das "Propaganda"...


> und?!? hast du auch mal auf osama bin laden geklickt?!? ich lese da nichts vom 9/11! da steht nicht um sonst "MAY BE".....
> Most Wanted Terrorist - Usama Bin Laden


Natürlich nicht. Chalid Scheich Mohammed und Mohammed Atef gelten als Planer der anschläge. Osama verdächtigt man halt, weil er Boss der Organisation ist. Nachzuweisen ist ihm nichts, weil er delegiert hat. Al Capone konnte übrigens auch kein Mord nachgewiesen werden, verhaftet hat man ihn wegen Steuerbetrug. War er deshalb unschuldig? Nein, er war ein gefährlicher Mafia-Pate. Dennoch müsste man auch bei ihm "maybe" schreiben...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. März 2009)

tonspender schrieb:


> dann fangt doch bitte mal an, mir das gegenteil zu beweisen!
> beweise mir, dass es wirklich ein flugzeug war, welches ins pentagon flog!
> 
> so wie ich das sehe, seit ihr zwei immer nur dabei, alles zu verneinen und als schwachsinn zu deklarieren.



Wenn jemand die Aussage aufstellt, "das Pentagon wurde nicht von einem Flugzeug zerstört", dann ist er wohl erstmal derjenige, der was beweisen muss.
Wir sagen nur
- das Pentagon wurde beschädigt, die Spuren passen nicht wirklich zu bekannten Waffen
- es gab Trümmerteile eines Flugzeugs in der Nähe der Einschlagstelle
- es gibt keine haltbaren Beweise gegen den Einschlag eines Flugzeugs
- es fehlt ein Flugzeug
- es gibt Leute, die eben dieses Flugzeug im Tiefflug auf das Pentagon haben zufliegen sehen.

Es behauptet ja niemand, dass es unmöglich ist, dass die sich alle verguckt haben (einige Zeugen haben definitiv was anderes berichtet, als zu sehen war, sonst gäbe es keine wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen. Dass es die Mehrheit ist, ist unwahrscheinlich - aber nicht unmöglich) oder dass das Flugzeug knapp drüber geflogen (und anschließend verschwunden?) ist.
Aber: Wer auch immer so etwas als die einzig denkbare Lösung und einen Absturz in das Pentagon ausschließen will, der muss erstmal obige Fakten mit seiner Theorie vereinbaren können - ansonsten stellt nur er nur eine Alternativhypothese auf, die zwar nicht restlos wiederlegt werden kann (bzw. jeder ist zu faul, es zu machen), die aber eine deutlich schlechtere Erklärung für die Beobachtungen liefert, als etablierte Konzepte.





tonspender schrieb:


> und wieso wurde osama dann auf der liste der meist gesuchten verbrecher aufgelistet, die halt vom FBI herrausgegeben wird?!?



Weil die Fahndung nach einem Serientäter nicht ausschließlich an die technische Aufklärung einer -vielleicht in seinem Auftrage begangenen- Straftat beging und innerhalb der USA nunmal in die Zuständigkeit des FBI fällt?
(Außerhalb bekanntermaßen in die der Armee und nahöstlicher Folterspezialisten)



tonspender schrieb:


> tja der film "loose change" welcher hier belächelt wird, hat einige zeugenaussagen die, die explosionen belegen.



Wie du schon bemerkt hast, sehen es die meisten Leute hier als Zeitverschwendung an, dieses Machwerk in seiner epischen Breite zu konsumieren.
Also bitte ne genaue Minutenangabe und ein paar Informationen über die Zeugen -idealerweise aus anderen Quellen- (schließlich gibt es genug Zeugenaussagen, die sich wiedersprechen, da sind 1-2 beliebige erstmal nichts wert) wären nicht schlecht.


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2009)

Spiderman wars...


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es behauptet ja niemand, dass es unmöglich ist, dass die sich alle verguckt haben (einige Zeugen haben definitiv was anderes berichtet, als zu sehen war, sonst gäbe es keine wiedersprüchlichen Aussagen. Dass es die Mehrheit ist, ist unwahrscheinlich - aber nicht unmöglich) oder dass das Flugzeug knapp drüber geflogen (und anschließend verschwunden?) ist.


 
Das ist das Problem bei Zeugen, einige denken sich was dazu oder erhoffen sich etwas Aufmerksamkeit im Fernsehen (ich sage nur 15 minutes).
Man muss doch nur mal einen Test machen un drei Leute neben eine Kreuzung stellen und beobachten lassen.
Wetten, dass jeder etwas anderes erzählt, wenn man sie konkret nach was fragt, was passiert ist?



A3000T schrieb:


> Spiderman wars...


 
Diese Ausage ist nicht wirklich hilfreich. 
Die Aliens waren es auch nicht, die sind woanders.


----------



## A3000T (8. März 2009)

Na ja, lass es mich mal so sagen. Da keiner von uns in diesem Zusammenhang jemals die wahrste Wahrheit über den 11. September hören wird, kann man da diskutieren wie man will, am Ende bleiben nur Gerüchte, Zeugen, Gegenargumente usw. Klar, da hätte ich auch eigentlich nix zu posten müssen, aber irgendwie gehen mir diese ganzen "Verschwörungstheorien" (aus oben genannten Gründen) ziemlich auf die Ei... Nü... aufs Gemüt.


----------



## BamBuchi (9. März 2009)

Ich  denk das zu 65% ins Pentagon eine Cruise Missle geflogen ist un zu 35% ein Flugzeug..


----------



## Uziflator (9. März 2009)

Warum muss es denn eine Cruise Missle gewesen sein? Gibt auch andere z.B. ne Tomahawk, beides ist aber sehr unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch, Falsch, Falsch


  ---- Bitte verlange doch keine Rechere von mir, wenn du nahezu sämtliche meiner Aussagen gänzlich ohne zu recherchieren als Falsch bezeichnest.

Der Jude Silverstein hat im Februar 2001 das WTC für 100 Jahre gepachtet. Mit dem Recht, es weiter zu vermieten und allen Besitzrechten.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Das bei dem zweiten Einschlag die Kameras von den Medien bereit standen, das kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Denn dazu hatten die Medien genügend Zeit. Aber der erste Einschlag wurde nur von Passanten bzw. Touristen aufgenommen.



Es gab keine Meldungen, weder vor den Einschlägen, noch zwischen ihnen, sodaß keiner wußte, das Flugzeug Nummer 2 kam...



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Reine Spekulation...



Exact, reine Spekulation  Was sonst?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> > Zitat von *SpaM_BoT*
> >
> >
> > Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ja und...?
Es gab damals unzählige Touristen die sich zum Andenken an ihr New York Besuch Bilder und Videos von den Türmen gemacht haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2009)

Ich vermute, er meinte das als Typbezeichnung, nicht spezifisch die agm86. 
Wobei die Tomahawk unter den versammelten Marschflugkörpern so ziemlich der unwahrscheinlichste ist, da sie nicht von Flugzeugen aus eingesetzt wird. Ein Start vom Boden wäre dafür um so auffälliger gewesen und Abschuss von einem Schiff aus hätte den (typischerweise sehr tief und damit in der dicht besiedelten Region zwangsläufig bemerkten) Anflug noch weiter verlängert.

Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Einschlag und Schäden nicht gerade nach einem für die Zerstörung von Gebäuden entwickelten Gefechtskopf aussehen.




Bleipriester schrieb:


> ---- Bitte verlange doch keine Rechere von mir, wenn du nahezu sämtliche meiner Aussagen gänzlich ohne zu recherchieren als Falsch bezeichnest.



Wir haben hier nen 9 Seitenthread, in dem quasi jeder einzelne Punkt deiner Aussagen bis zum Erbrechen mit Recherche&Co wiederlegt wurde.
Entschuldige bitte, dass ich zu faul bin, für jedes Fitzelchen nen Link und ner Erklärung zu verfassen, wenn du zu faul bist, den Thread zu lesen oder auch nur mal kurz bei Wikipedia reinzugucken.


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermute, er meinte das als Typbezeichnung, nicht spezifisch die agm86.
> Wobei die Tomahawk unter den versammelten Marschflugkörpern so ziemlich der unwahrscheinlichste ist, da sie nicht von Flugzeugen aus eingesetzt wird. Ein Start vom Boden wäre dafür um so auffälliger gewesen und Abschuss von einem Schiff aus hätte den (typischerweise sehr tief und damit in der dicht besiedelten Region zwangsläufig bemerkten) Anflug noch weiter verlängert.
> 
> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass Einschlag und Schäden nicht gerade nach einem für die Zerstörung von Gebäuden entwickelten Gefechtskopf aussehen.
> ...


 
Naja, es ist ja Ansichtssache ob irgentetwas wiederlegt oder bewiesen ist.
Vielleicht solltest Du auch mit einbeziehen, daß es sich bei meinen Angaben keineswegs um als Fakten gemeinte handelte, sondern lediglich um Hinweise handelte, die gegen die offizielle Erklärung bzw, dafür sprechen.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:

BUSH JA BUSH, G. W. Der Dobble-U!!
Er sagte, und das im Ernst, er sei von Gott persönlich angesprochen worden und von ihm berufen worden, die Welt zu retten.
Habe bisher noch nicht einmal ähnliches von Osama Bin Laden gehört.
Wer so etwas von sich gibt, von dem ist doch wirklich alles zu erwarten...

Gott hat Amerika wirklich gesegnet, als Obama President wurde!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (9. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> BUSH JA BUSH, G. W. Der Dobble-U!!
> Er sagte, und das im Ernst, er sei von Gott persönlich angesprochen worden und von ihm berufen worden, die Welt zu retten.


Ob George W. Bush das überhaupt von sich gegeben hat ist auch fraglich. Und es ist erst recht höchst unglaubwürdig wenn so etwas von einem Palästinenser behauptet wird. Das sich die Amis und die Palästinenser nicht gerade mögen, das weis ja wohl jeder.
Zumindest hat das Weiße Haus dieses dementiert:"George, geh los" - Gott spricht zu Bush - n-tv.de



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Gott hat Amerika wirklich gesegnet, als Obama President wurde!


Da würde ich mal sagen, abwarten was passiert. Denn bis jetzt hat Obama noch gar nichts Weltbewegendes getan.


----------



## Bleipriester (9. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Ob George W. Bush das überhaupt von sich gegeben hat ist auch fraglich. Und es ist erst recht höchst unglaubwürdig wenn so etwas von einem Palästinenser behauptet wird. Das sich die Amis und die Palästinenser nicht gerade mögen, das weis ja wohl jeder.
> Zumindest hat das Weiße Haus dieses dementiert:"George, geh los" - Gott spricht zu Bush - n-tv.de
> 
> 
> Da würde ich mal sagen, abwarten was passiert. Denn bis jetzt hat Obama noch gar nichts Weltbewegendes getan.



Naja, das das Weiße Haus diesen Müll dementieren muss, damit Bush seine Glaubwürdigkeit nicht verspielt, ist klar.

Obamas bisherige Leistungen:
Zusammenstellung eines Kabinetts trotz diverser Rücktritte von Kandidaten wegen ihrer Verfehlungen.

Auf den Weg-bringung eines 800 Millarden Dollar-Programms für die Konjunktur der USA

Entspannung in Afghanistan: Obama ist bereit, mit den gemäßigten Taliban zu kooperieren, das Gemetzel könnte bald ein Ende haben.

Clinton und Obama haben erklärt, Deutschland müsse selbst wissen, ob es seine Soldaten in den Süden Afghanistan schickt, ob Deutschland überhaupt noch Soldaten schickt, wie viele etc.

Schließung Guantanamos erstmals konkret und so gut wie unter Dach und Fach.

Das ist eine ganze Menge für die paar Wochen, die Obama im Amt ist.

Einzige Verfehlung Obamas:
Er behauptet hin und wieder, das Auto sei eine amerikanische Erfindung...
Er sollte mal einen Besuch im deutschen Museum abstatten.

Aber die Amis glauben auch, sie hätten eine Mondrakete gebaut (Werner von Braun, V1 ~ 600 km/h, V2 ~ 5500 km/h, Mondrakete ~ 40000 km/h), den Düsenjäger gebaut (Arado 234, ab 1943, Messerschmitt 262, ab 1944 in Serienfertigung, rund 1430 Düsenjäger des Typs ME 262 bis Kriegsende an die Wehrmacht geliefert) und den Computer erfunden (Konrad Zuse 1941 mit dem Z1).
Man kann es ihnen also nicht übel nehmen 

Insgesamt also vertritt Amerika wieder mehr die Gerechtigkeit!


----------



## JePe (10. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> 1.) Die beiden Flugzeuge konnten trotz weitreichender Radarüberwachung ganz unbehelligt von ihrem Kurs abkommen und nach NY fliegen



Falsch. Sie sind keineswegs unbehelligt vom Kurs abgekommen; allenfalls war Ursache und ggf. Intention der Kursaenderung nicht vorhersehbar.

Zwischen der Kursaenderung und der Kollision lagen jeweils ca. 20 Minuten. Was haetten Deiner Ansicht nach die Verantwortlichen in diesen wenigen Minuten veranlassen sollen? Etwa Passagierflugzeuge, die vermutlich mit unbekanntem Ziel entfuehrt wurden, ueber dicht besiedeltem Gebiet abschiessen lassen? Eine sehr innovative Verhandlungstaktik ...

AA11
UA175



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 2.) Hunderte Stunden Filmmaterial dokemtieren ausschließlich den Moment als die Flugzeuge jeweils in die Türme krachten. Wenn die Kameraleute also nicht wussten, was geschiet, muss es sich um einen sehr sonderbaren Zufall handeln. Hunderte Stunden!



Die Tuerme waren Wahrzeichen der Stadt und eine populaere Touristenattraktion - und wurden dementsprechend gern und ausgiebig gefilmt.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 3.) Die Flugzeuge flogen keineswegs gleichzeitig in die Türme, beide Türme jedoch stürzten nahzu zeitgleich ein, und zwar so es wie eine professionelle Sprengung verusacht.



Du weisst demnach, wie eine planmaessige Sprengung aussieht? Soviel sei verraten - jedenfalls nicht so wie an 9/11.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 4.) Für die Sprengung spricht auch, das das WTC gerade für einen Unfall mit Flugzeugen dieser Größe entwickelt wurde, damit es nicht zusammenbricht.



Sie wurden entworfen, um dem Aufprall einer Boeing 707 stand zu halten - nicht dem einer etwa 20 Prozent schwereren Boeing 767. Dennoch haben die Tuerme dem _Einschlag_ standgehalten. Die Auswirkungen der _Braende _waren dagegen ausdruecklich nicht beruecksichtigt worden - weil das zur Zeit der Planung lt. dem damaligen Lead Structural Engineer, Leslie E. Robertson, noch gar nicht moeglich war.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 5.) Die US-Regierung hatte nun einen fantastischen Grund, alle alten Bomben, deren Entsorgung teuer wäre, über unbeliebtes Gebiet abzuwerfen. Die totale freihe Hand gegen das Böse.



Was fuer ein herrlicher Unsinn.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 6.) Drei Anschläge gleichzeitig: Ein Flugzeug (Gerüchten zufolge soll es eine Rakete gewesen sein) ins Pentagon, eins ins White House (durch Wiederstand der Fluggäste frühzeitig abgestürzt) und gleich zwei nach NY. Bush befand sich weit weg von allem, er war nicht im Weißen Haus, erst recht nich im Pentagon oder in New York. Bush war in Texas in jenen Minuten und beschäftigte sich mit einem Besuch in einer Grundschule oder so eine Einrichtung.



Die logistische Leistung war ueberschaubar und reduzierte sich auf das Studium von oeffentlich zugaenglichen Flugplaenen, die Entfuehrungen selbst dank lascher Sicherheitsvorkehrungen denkbar simpel. Das man sich fuer symboltraechtige Ziele und nicht Bauernhoefe in Iowa entschieden hat, ist hoffentlich selbsterklaerend?



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 1.) Das WTC repräsentierte das kapitalistische, westliche System, die westliche Lebensart.



Ausnahmsweise stimme ich Dir da zu.



Bleipriester schrieb:


> 2.) Das  WTC gehörte einem Juden, der es in nicht ferner Vergangenheit gekauft hat.



Das WTC gehoerte der Hafenbehoerde von New York / New Jersey, die im Jahr 2004 sogar Klage gegen Saudi-Arabien wegen der Anschlaege einreichte. Der "Jude" (Larry Silverstein) oder richtigerweise seine Firma (Silverstein Properties) hat die Anlage lediglich gepachtet (Laufzeit 99 Jahre, Kosten 3,2 Mrd. US$).



Bleipriester schrieb:


> Erfahren werden wir es nie!



Ich neige eher dazu, dass Phantasten es nie glauben werden.

Noch nie waren so viele Informationen so einfach zugaenglich wie heute. Und noch nie waren so viele Menschen so sehr zu faul dazu, sich zu informieren. Stattdessen laesst man sich mit einer Tuete Popcorn in der einen und einem kalten Bier in der anderen Hand bei gedaempftem Licht zu sphaerischen Akte X-Klaengen von irgendwelchem Loose Brain-Humbug berieseln und entbloedet sich nicht, ihn unhinterfragt nachzuplappern.

Aber hey. Wer weiss. Vielleicht ist die Erde ja doch eine Scheibe.


----------



## Bleipriester (10. März 2009)

Jepe, zwei Kampfflugzeuge starteten, erhielten jedoch, das Verbot, sich den Linienmaschinen zu nähern, also unbehelligt.

Das Silverstein nur gepachtet hat, habe ich schon erwähnt.

Auch wenn das WTC gerne gefilmt wird, sind hunderte Stunden wohl etwas viel für reinen Zufall.


----------



## Nuklon (10. März 2009)

Bleipriester schrieb:


> Jepe, zwei Kampfflugzeuge starteten, erhielten jedoch, das Verbot, sich den Linienmaschinen zu nähern, also unbehelligt.
> 
> Das Silverstein nur gepachtet hat, habe ich schon erwähnt.
> 
> Auch wenn das WTC gerne gefilmt wird, sind hunderte Stunden wohl etwas viel für reinen Zufall.


Wenn nur York pro Tag "nur" 10000 Touristen hätte und die auch nur 5 Min das WTC filmen, was glaubst du kommt da zusammen? Wenn dann sowas passiert halten auch alle drauf. Dass es in New York zig Fernseherstudios aus aller Welt gibt braucht man wohl nicht zu erwähnen.


----------



## Navigator1 (10. März 2009)

Wenn ich mir so den Thread durchlese u insbesonders so etwas lesen muss von: Woohoo 

                             Es waren die ALIENS verdammt!


...dann wundert mich der gesammte geistige Zustand der Weltbevölkerung überhaupt nicht mehr u ich muss feststellen das die *NWO* eigentlich schon ihr Ziel erreicht hat, sie muss jetzt lediglich noch für den letzten großen Krieg sorgen, der den *"Menschenmüll"* weg fegt


----------



## Bleipriester (10. März 2009)

Navigator1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir so den Thread durchlese u insbesonders so etwas lesen muss von: Woohoo
> 
> Es waren die ALIENS verdammt!
> 
> ...


 

LOOOL
Dann werden die aber abgeknallt, so Boden-Luft-Raketen sind ja erwiesener Maßen nicht ohne


----------



## tonspender (10. März 2009)

interessant...

YouTube - 175 tracked ?AFTER "Crash" _Live

ich hoffe euer englisch ist gut genug. falls das nicht gefaked ist...naja, ihr wisst schon.


----------



## Nuklon (10. März 2009)

Also haben tausende menschen live und Millionen am Bildschirm eine Tarnkappenboing in das WTC fliegen sehen.
Sorry aber das musste sein. 
Ihr wisst schon, dass solche Systeme immer mit einer gewissen Verzögerung reagieren, da sie auf so etwas doch gar nicht eingestellt sind. Die sollen ihren Betrieb verrichten und nicht Flugabstürze erkennen. 
Und das im Ostteil der USA geschlagenen 12 Flugzeuge vormittags unterwegs waren, glaub ich einfach nicht, da ist selbst in Deutschland mehr los ist.

Außerdem vermute ich mal, das dieses System gesichert ist und nach einem Absturz noch arbeiten sollte, damit die Position des Flugzeuges noch gefunden werden kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2009)

Das Video thematisiert das Flugverbot nach den Einschlägen - es geht eben gerade darum, dass fast alle Maschienen am Boden sind.

Wenn man sich die Schrift direkt im Video anguckt (Zoom bringt sogar ohne Absicht Artefakte mit rein), dann könnte der erste Buchstabe ein V, W oder U sein, der letzte statt einem L ebensogut ein G, vielleicht sogar C oder E, die 7 eine 1 und die 5 eine 8.
Und selbst wenn das UAL175 steht: Das System gibt keine Höhen oder Aktionen und scheint nicht direkt Radar basiert zu sein (sonst wären ja noch andere Objekte drauf als große Airliner), ggf. basiert es auf direkten Meldungen vom Flugzeug - d.h. wenn UAL175 dem System "Manhattan, Kurs SW, 500km/H" meldet, dann wird das da solange angezeigt, bis die nächste Meldung von UAL175 kommt... (ggf. wird die Positionsänderung aus den letzten Daten interpoliert)


----------



## tonspender (10. März 2009)

"gewisse verzögerung"....
das flugzeug ist schon um einiges entfernt von new york. das so wenig andere flugzeuge zu sehen sind, zeigt das es halt nach der sperre gewesen sein muss.

aber ja, die schrift lässt raum für interpretationen....das gebe ich zu.


----------



## BamBuchi (10. März 2009)

Da steht auch UAL175, aber das ist quatsch


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. März 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> Da steht auch UAL175, aber das ist quatsch


 
Ich finde, dass da eher UAL125 steht.


----------



## JePe (10. März 2009)

Die Animation zeigt lediglich die letzte Position des Flugzeuges:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CroCop86 (11. März 2009)

Das Problem is dass die Banker in den USA zuviel macht haben.. wenn die nen Krieg wollen bekommen die auch einen...

Operation unter Falscher Flagge.. 
"Terroristen" zerstören des WTC
USA rüstet sich für den Krieg
Zantralbank in den USA gibt dem Staat ordentlich geld mit sehr hohen zinsen damit der Staat sich die Truppen schön aufstocken kann und in den Krieg zieht..
Die Zentralbank macht durch die hohe Geldsumme und den daraus sich ergebenden Zinsen einen haufen Gewinn 

Mehr steckt da nich dahinter

Die sind auch jetzt an der Wirtschaftskrise schuld... aber will ja nich zu viel erzählen ^^


----------



## DerSitzRiese (11. März 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Das Problem is dass die Banker in den USA zuviel macht haben.. wenn die nen Krieg wollen bekommen die auch einen...
> 
> Operation unter Falscher Flagge..
> "Terroristen" zerstören des WTC
> ...




Zentralbanken sind meist staatliche Institutionen. Denk drüber nach. 
Sie werden auch als Währungshüter bezeichnet und kämpfen gegen die Kriese. 

Und Flugzeuge fliegen können die auch nicht


----------



## tonspender (11. März 2009)

naja, zumindest die FED ist doch eine vom staat unabhängige einrichtung soweit ich weiß...


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

YouTube - No Windows on Flight 175


----------



## CroCop86 (12. März 2009)

Hmm.... ich würd des doof finden so ganz ohne Fenster ^^


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

YouTube - WTC Thermite?


----------



## JePe (12. März 2009)

Oder doch Ausserirdische?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. März 2009)

BamBuchi schrieb:


> YouTube - WTC Thermite?


Ja schön...
Ein Behälter gefüllt angeblich mit Thermit, ein Eimer mit Sand und ein paar Kiddys runddrum.
Ein brennendes Auto - angeblich mit Thermit angezündet.
Ein paar Videoaufzeichnungen von den WTC Türmen wo brennendes Material nach unten fällt. Worüber ich auch schon hier im Thread geschrieben habe:


SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Diese Schmelze die man in den oberen Stockwerken beobachtet hat, kann sowohl auch geschmolzenen Aluminium gewesen sein.
> Denn auch geschmolzenen Aluminium ist unter hoher Hitzeeinwirkung gelbglühend.
> Wobei man noch bedenken muss, das bei einem Flugzeug auch andere Metalle wie Magnesium, Kupfer etc. verwendet werden.
> Somit wird das ein schönes Süppchen bei hoher Hitzeeinwirkung.




Und was soll nun das Video aussagen?

Rrrr... immer wieder der gleiche Quark


----------



## Bucklew (12. März 2009)

Gibt es wirklich noch Leute, die diesen ganzen 9/11-verschwörungsquatsch glauben?


----------



## BamBuchi (12. März 2009)

Ich glaub langsam an garnichts mehr


----------



## CroCop86 (12. März 2009)

Mir doch wayne ^^
Haus putt des wars mehr gibbet für mich nisch


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

CroCop86 schrieb:


> Hmm.... ich würd des doof finden so ganz ohne Fenster ^^



Ehrlich: Hättest du bei dem Manöver ein Fenster nach unten haben wollen?
Eben, da hätt man doch nur noch mehr Angst gehabt. Also sehr sinnvoll von den Flugzeugherstellern, dass sie Fenster nur an den (auf dem Video nicht zu sehenden) Seiten einbauen.

Aber mal so ne blöde Frage: Ab wann kommt sich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker eigentlich blöd vor, der sich nicht mal zu schade ist, eine 767 mit Zweifarblackierung mit einer grauen 707 zu vergleichen? 




BamBuchi schrieb:


> YouTube - WTC Thermite?



Ist das Video (das vorzüglich zeigt, das Thermit nur n bissl heißes Eisen produziert, angezündeter Sprit dagegen einen schönen Feuerball ergibt) jetzt pro- oder contra-Verschwörung


----------



## tonspender (12. März 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber mal so ne blöde Frage: Ab wann kommt sich ein Verschwörungstheoretiker eigentlich blöd vor, der sich nicht mal zu schade ist, eine 767 mit Zweifarblackierung mit einer grauen 707 zu vergleichen?



ich glaube es geht eher darum, dass da unten drunter noch etwas montiert schien...sieht schon komisch aus. normale passagierflugzeuge haben das nicht. und ja, alle aufnahmen zeigen eher ein graues flugzeug. UAL ist aber nicht grau, ne?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2009)

Viele Aufnahmen sind ziemlich grau-in-grau (obwohl das WTC selbst z.B. weiß war - Billige Heim-Videokameras, große nachträgliche Vergrößerung, ungünstige Kontrastverhältnisse halt), aber es ist zumindest zu erkennen, dass die Flugzeugunterseite deutlich dunkler als die Oberseite ist - wie bei UAL. Blaue Farbe lässt sich zumindest erahnen.

Und ein Objekt unter dem Flugzeug kann ich nicht erkennen. Im Video ist die Tragflächenwurzel eingekreist. Die meisten Leute mögen den Blick gerade von unten auf ein Flugzeug nicht gewohnt sein, aber dass die unter den Rumpf reicht, kann man sich auch einfach denken, wenn man sich mal überlegt, wie eine (Trag)Fläche einen Zylinder fast-tangential schneidet.
Das anschließend gezeigete Militärflugzeug hat dagegen ein Struktur vor den Tragflächen und in der Rumpfmitte. Anderes Flugzeug, andere Position, andere Struktur, andere Farbe - denkbar ungeeignet für Verschwörungstheorien.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2009)

JePe hatte hier gerade ein hübsches Beispiel verlinkt, wie leicht sich "Augenzeugen" täuschen lassen.
Durchaus lesenswert, aber da es im Beispiel um Außerirdische ging, passt es noch wesentlich besser in den entsprechenden Thread


----------



## insekt (27. Juli 2009)

Hier um mal die Diskussion erneut anzufachen...
Ziemlich krass der Film wie ich finde und ich bin noch unschlüssig wieviel ich davon Glauben soll.
Der erste Teil ist ziemlich cool wie ich finde, ab dem zweiten sträuben sich einem echt die Nackenhaare.

ZEITGEIST, Der Film komplette deutsche Version complete german version


----------



## Nuklon (27. Juli 2009)

Ja, weiter geht es^^
stellt sich nur die Frage in welche Richtung deine Nackenhaare gehen? 
Über die tiefen Erkenntnisse dieses Films oder dem absoluten Drang etwas nicht ganz Aufgeklärtem eine globale Verschwörung anzuhängen?

BTW: Ich habe diesen Film nie gesehen, da die Disskussionen mir darüber völlig gereicht haben.


----------



## DaStash (3. August 2009)

@nuklon

Der Film ist wirklich gut, solltest du dir unbedingt anschauen. Da geht es schliesslich nicht nur um den WTC Fall, sondern auch um Religion und Wirtschaft.

MfG


----------



## Nuklon (3. August 2009)

Trotzdem sträuben sich bei mir die Nackenhaare, wen ich Leute vom Inhalt dieses Filmes reden höre. Siehe die endlose Diskussion der  Befürworter hier, die immer wieder Argumente vorbringt, deren Beweise teilweise unglaubwürdiger als die ganze Geschichte um den 11. September ist.
Von Wirtschaft und Religion hab genug gehört, glaub mir


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

Ich persönliche halte auch nicht ernsthaft viel von der WTC Theorie teile aber die Meinung derer die feststellen, dass es im Endeffekt schwierig ist beide Standpunkte schlüssig zu beweisen. Am interessantesten fand ich wie gesagt in dem Film die Darstellung von Religion und in welchem Zusammenhang sie eighentlich mit der Astrologie zu sehen ist  und die Darlegung wie in etwa das Finanzsystem aufgebaut ist, funktioniert und welche Absichten dahinter stehen bzw. stehen könnten.

MfG


----------



## Nuklon (4. August 2009)

Vier Semester Wirtschaft haben mir auch einige Logik über Wirtschaft eingebracht. (Trimmen auf den totalen Gewinn). Hilfreich war dabei aber vorallem VWL(Mikro/Makroökonomie) Da sie vorallem beschreibende Wissenschaften der Realität sind(auch wenn sie nur Modelle benutzen)

Und Religion und Wirtschaft haben doch den selben Ansatz. Er liegt in der Natur des Menschen begraben. Egoismus, Herschsucht den Anführern und den Menschen einen Antrieb in ihrem Leben zu geben, sie aber dabei zu geleiten. Alle vier Dinge erfüllen Religion und Wirtschaft gemeinsam.

Es mag widerum einfach und naiv sein, jedoch brauche ich wenn ich von der Psyche des Menschen ausgehe, erstaunlich wenig Versuche viele Dinge im Alltag zu verstehen.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

Nuklon schrieb:


> Es mag widerum einfach und naiv sein, jedoch brauche ich wenn ich von der Psyche des Menschen ausgehe, erstaunlich wenig Versuche viele Dinge im Alltag zu verstehen.


Stimmt wohl. Jedoch ist das den wenigsten wirklich klar und solche Darstellungen schaffen es durchaus laienhaft solche Ansichten zu vermittel. Wie gesagt, mach die mal einen gemütlichen Abend mit einem Glas Rotwein und schau Dir den Film an. Ich denke, auch wenn du es schon annähernd verstehst, dass du noch einige Erkenntnisse über das Warum und Wie der Intensionen die dahinterstehen erlangen wirst. 

MfG


----------



## JePe (4. August 2009)

Ja. Mit reichlich Fusel mag der Schinken sogar ertraeglich sein. Zum Beispiel bei (ungefaehr) 1 Stunde 24 Minuten - da wird erklaert (aber natuerlich nur konstruiert, nicht etwa belegt), dass Amerikaner und Deutsche sich verschworen haetten, um Amerikas Eintritt in den ersten Weltkrieg zu ermoeglichen.

Dann doch lieber die Sesamstrasse. Tiffy ist wenigstens lustig und hat nen knuffigen Arsch ...


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

Ok, vielleicht kenne ich mich ja nur einfach nicht so genau aus aber was genau bitte ist konkret an der Darstellung der Religion(Part 1) und an dem Wirtschaftssystem und wie es funktioniert(Part 3) falsch?

MfG


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

Das Problem bei diesen Filmen ist halt, dass sie alle nicht objektiv sind. Bei objektiver Berichterstattung ist der Reporter neutral, schaut sich beide Seiten an, wägt Fakten ab und fällt ggf. am Ende sein persönliches Urteil.

Bei diesen Pseudo-Dokus vertritt der Macher von Anfang an eine Meinung, die er möglichst auch noch anderen eintrichtern möchte. Der film dient dazu, diese Meinung zu belegen und zu erhärten, daher wird Material, dass nicht der Meinung des Machers entspricht, oft aussortiert oder nur sehr gezielt eingestreut, denn die Richtung, in die der film gehen soll, steht ja bereits fest.

Der Zuschauer denkt nun aber womöglich, er schaut einen objektiven und sachlichen Bericht und merkt garnicht, dass er von Anfang bis Ende konsequent in eine Richtung gelenkt wird.
Daher kommt der Begriff "Meinungsmache". Man lässt den Zuschauer kein persönliches Urteil bilden, sondern zwingt ihn dazu, das Urteil anzunehmen, das der Film proklamiert.
Das Medium ist daher halt optimal geeignet, denn man bekommt alles mundgerecht serviert und wenn der Film zu ende ist, kommt man sich schlauer vor. Im Prinzip müsste man jede im Film genannte These und jedes argument danach per Recherche auf seinen Wahrheitgehalt und den kontext hin überprüfen, aber das macht natürlich niemand.

Und wenn es jemand macht, kommen Ungereimtheiten ans Tageslicht, wie bei Bowling for columbine oder Fahrenheit 9/11, die den Macher dann (zurecht) ins Kreuzfeuer der Kritik bringen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. August 2009)

Egal was wir auch mutmaßen, wir als Normalbürger werden niemals nicht zu 100% erfahren was wirklich passierte!


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

Es gab mal ne Zeit da konnte man über Google per bestimmte Zeichen auf die Server von Washington zugreifen auf dene Daten lagen wie z. B. der Bericht vom Mord an Kennedy. Ob es immernoch möglich ist und wie weiß ich nicht mehr. Da wäre sicher auch ein netter Bericht über das WTC drin gewesen.


----------



## DonVotz (4. August 2009)

also das wtc hate einen baufehler, das flugzeug stürtz rein, dabei gibt ne explosion die den bauschaum um die seulen herum absprengt, 
wir haben temperaturen von ca.1200°C der stahl ist nun wie butter un hält nix mehr aus schweige denn ein gewicht von vielen tonnen. bitte nicht vergessen das so ein anschlag auf das wtc mit einem kleinen flugzeug schon in den neuzigern gemacht wurde(1.probeller-maschine)
was anderes, zum iran die haben wirklich bald atombomben,und dann droht die gefahr.
die greifen icht israel an was ja direkt neben den liegt, so ein schwachsinn. Sondern einen kontinet voller ungläubige die es verdient haben, feinde die 1000 jahre und mehr schon sich ihnen wiedersetzten, nämlich europa. und denkt dran die strahlung kommt net wirklich bis zu denen.so eine art hiroshima-bombe eben.denkt an den atomunfall in schenobell, eine schmutzige bombe die so stark wäre die würde europa für 600j. zerstören. daher ab in den iran und demontiert alle anlagen und zack wieder raus da. wenn sie es nciht tun oder tun würden ist immernoch das riskio das ihre anlagen hoch gehen,weil diese ziemlich unterentwickelt sind, tja schneobell 2. 
und was glaubt ihr wo die dann wohl hin flüchten.......na klar ins reiche europa, denn dann sind die alle flüchtlinge die asül bruachen, die drüfen wir garnciht ablehnen. ******* was?`! was tun?


----------



## N1lle (4. August 2009)

DonVotz schrieb:


> also das wtc hate einen baufehler, das flugzeug stürtz rein, dabei gibt ne explosion die den bauschaum um die seulen herum absprengt,
> wir haben temperaturen von ca.1200°C der stahl ist nun wie butter un hält nix mehr aus schweige denn ein gewicht von vielen tonnen. bitte nicht vergessen das so ein anschlag auf das wtc mit einem kleinen flugzeug schon in den neuzigern gemacht wurde(1.probeller-maschine)
> was anderes, zum iran die haben wirklich bald atombomben,und dann droht die gefahr.
> die greifen icht israel an was ja direkt neben den liegt, so ein schwachsinn. Sondern einen kontinet voller ungläubige die es verdient haben, feinde die 1000 jahre und mehr schon sich ihnen wiedersetzten, nämlich europa. und denkt dran die strahlung kommt net wirklich bis zu denen.so eine art hiroshima-bombe eben.denkt an den atomunfall in schenobell, eine schmutzige bombe die so stark wäre die würde europa für 600j. zerstören. daher ab in den iran und demontiert alle anlagen und zack wieder raus da. wenn sie es nciht tun oder tun würden ist immernoch das riskio das ihre anlagen hoch gehen,weil diese ziemlich unterentwickelt sind, tja schneobell 2.
> und was glaubt ihr wo die dann wohl hin flüchten.......na klar ins reiche europa, denn dann sind die alle flüchtlinge die asül bruachen, die drüfen wir garnciht ablehnen. ******* was?`! was tun?


 

Außer Rechtschreibfehler und einem Schneemobil?! konnte ich hier nichts sinnvolles entdecken.

Das WTC war stark genug gebaut um einen Angriff stand zuhalten.

Der Iran mag Atombomben haben. Aber wenn man so nachdenkt, wozu sind Atombomben da?!, genau um Angst zu machen. Was wollen die ganzen Staaten mit solchen Waffen, das die Bevölkerung unter Angst lebt. 

Und einen Atomkrieg wird sowieso niemand anfangen da 1. Ein Krieg angefangen wird um zu siegen, und in so einem Krieg kein Sieger hervorgehen wird. 2. Atomwaffen nur zum Einschüchtern da sind. 3. Ich sowieso nicht mehr daran Glaube das z. B. Obama selbst regiert, er ist auch nur eine marionette.

Dann zu deiner Theorie mit der 600 Jahre verstrahlten Landschaft, Blödsinn. Sagen wirs so, eine Atombombe explodiert die nahegelegene Umgebung ist zerstört, in 80 Kilometer Entfernung wirst du nicht in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen an den Strahlen sterben wenn du in deinem Haus bleibst. Nach einer Gewissen Zeit müsste man einfach einen kleinen Teil der Oberfläche abtragen und schon kann man dort wieder leben. Einzig dein Erbmaterial wird verändert (allgemein auch ****** genannt), dies gibst du deinen Kindern weiter die dann unter "Mutationen" leiden könnten. Aber unbewohnbar ist es nicht. Selbst TSCHERNOBYL oder auch Chernobyl aber nicht Schneobil, wurde in der Umgebung wieder Bewohnt und so wirklich gestorben ist niemand. Ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko ist vorhanden.

Aber Fazit es wird kein Atomkrieg geben, niemals. 

Kommt jetzt bitte nicht so das, dass was ich geschrieben habe Humbug ist ich weiß wovon ich rede. Ansonsten hole ich meine Nachbarn der sich sehr mit so was auseinander setzt.

MFG


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das Problem bei diesen Filmen ist halt, dass sie alle nicht objektiv sind. Bei objektiver Berichterstattung ist der Reporter neutral, schaut sich beide Seiten an, wägt Fakten ab und fällt ggf. am Ende sein persönliches Urteil.
> 
> Bei diesen Pseudo-Dokus vertritt der Macher von Anfang an eine Meinung, die er möglichst auch noch anderen eintrichtern möchte. Der film dient dazu, diese Meinung zu belegen und zu erhärten, daher wird Material, dass nicht der Meinung des Machers entspricht, oft aussortiert oder nur sehr gezielt eingestreut, denn die Richtung, in die der film gehen soll, steht ja bereits fest.
> 
> ...


Ich stimme Dir grundsätzlich zu jedoch sollte man nicht deshalb jegliche Form von solchen Meinungen pauschal kritisieren und als unwahr darstellen. Man muss eben jeden Einzelfall prüfen um sicher sagen zu können, ob es richtig oder falsch ist, da führt kein Weg drum herum. 

p.s.: Theoretisch sollte deine Ausführung zu objektiven Journalismus so sein jedoch sehe ich persönlich dies in der Realität nicht so. Beispiel Berichterstattung Libanon/Palestina - Israel. Also offensichtlich subjektiver können die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten/ Nachrichtensender gar nicht berichten, meine Meinung.  In den wenigsten Fällen wird doch objektiv über einen Sachverhalt berichtet, so das man sich anhand dessen eine Meinung bilden kann, siehe auch Zensurdebatte und Killerspieldebatte. Da kannst du die Medien an einer Hand abzählen, die einigermaßen objektiv beide Seiten ausleuchten. 

MfG


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ich stimme Dir grundsätzlich zu jedoch sollte man nicht deshalb jegliche Form von solchen Meinungen pauschal kritisieren und als unwahr darstellen. Man muss eben jeden Einzelfall prüfen um sicher sagen zu können, ob es richtig oder falsch ist, da führt kein Weg drum herum.


klar, pauschalisieren sollte man nicht.
Aber bevor man anderen z.B. einen Film empfiehlt, sollte man sich zumindest kurz schlaumachen bezgl. Kritik, sonst läuft man ggf. ins offene Messer, falls man den Film anpreist und der andere nur abwinkt, weil er schon eine Kritik bzw. Richtigstellung zu dem Film gelesen hat.

Bevor man sich drauf beruft, halt schauen, was zu dem Film so gesagt wird, welches Infos zu den Hintergründen es gibt usw.
Hier im Thread wurden ja weiter vorne mehrere filme genannt, weil teilweise schon 2min Googlen reichte um das Werk als unglaubhaft einzustufen.



> p.s.: Theoretisch sollte deine Ausführung zu objektiven Journalismus so sein jedoch sehe ich persönlich dies in der Realität nicht so. Beispiel Berichterstattung Libanon/Palestina - Israel. Also offensichtlich subjektiver können die öffentlich rechtlichen Anstalten/ Nachrichtensender gar nicht berichten, meine Meinung.  In den wenigsten Fällen wird doch objektiv über einen Sachverhalt berichtet, so das man sich anhand dessen eine Meinung bilden kann, siehe auch Zensurdebatte und Killerspieldebatte. Da kannst du die Medien an einer Hand abzählen, die einigermaßen objektiv beide Seiten ausleuchten.


Ja, das ist genau das, was mich am TV stört, nicht mal mehr auf die Nachrichten ist Verlass. Die Reporter im Gazastreifen z.B. lassen ja anscheinend öfters Filmmaterial von Palästinensern abdrehen und übernehmen das 1:1, und der angebliche Tote stand dann in Wahrheit 2 min nach dem die Kamera aus war auf und ging nach Hause, nur weiß das keiner. Auch übersowas gibts Beweisvideos bei youtube z.B.
Man muss sehr vorsichtig sein, dem Fernsehen irgendwas zu glauben. Egal ob nachrichten oder Reality-TV, man hat mittlerweile keinen Anspruch mehr auf die Wahrheit sondern bekommt halt die Wahrheit zu sehen, die der Sender einem zeigen möchte.

Beim WTC-Anschlag sind vermutlich auch Bücher von Experten mit entsprechender reputation und ordentlich belegten Quellen jedem Film vorzuziehen.


----------



## DaStash (4. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Hier im Thread wurden ja weiter vorne mehrere filme genannt, weil teilweise schon 2min Googlen reichte um das Werk als unglaubhaft einzustufen.


Trifft das denn eigentlich auf den Film Zeitgeist zu, speziell den ersten und dritten Part? 

MfG


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Ok, vielleicht kenne ich mich ja nur einfach nicht so genau aus aber was genau bitte ist konkret an der Darstellung der Religion(Part 1) und an dem Wirtschaftssystem und wie es funktioniert(Part 3) falsch?



Sieh es mal sorum: Wenn in den anderen Teilen schon so viele Fehler drin stecken, ist nicht anzunehmen, dass diese Teile perfekt recherchiert und neutral sind.
Man könnte sich jetzt den Aufwand machen und mit vielen anderen Quellen abgleichen, was genau falsch ist - aber eigentlich hat man dann aus den anderen Quellen soviel gelernt, dass es weiterhin Zeitverschwendung ist, sich solche Filme anzugucken.




N1lle schrieb:


> Und einen Atomkrieg wird sowieso niemand anfangen da 1. Ein Krieg angefangen wird um zu siegen, und in so einem Krieg kein Sieger hervorgehen wird.



In jedem Krieg gibt es auch Leute, die nur versuchen, nicht der einzige Verlierer zu sein.



> Dann zu deiner Theorie mit der 600 Jahre verstrahlten Landschaft, Blödsinn. Sagen wirs so, eine Atombombe explodiert die nahegelegene Umgebung ist zerstört, in 80 Kilometer Entfernung wirst du nicht in den nächsten Tagen oder Wochen an den Strahlen sterben wenn du in deinem Haus bleibst. Nach einer Gewissen Zeit müsste man einfach einen kleinen Teil der Oberfläche abtragen und schon kann man dort wieder leben. Einzig dein Erbmaterial wird verändert (allgemein auch ****** genannt), dies gibst du deinen Kindern weiter die dann unter "Mutationen" leiden könnten. Aber unbewohnbar ist es nicht. Selbst TSCHERNOBYL oder auch Chernobyl aber nicht Schneobil, wurde in der Umgebung wieder Bewohnt und so wirklich gestorben ist niemand. Ein erhöhtes Krebsrisiko ist vorhanden.



Chernobyl und der weitere Umkreis sind bis heute nicht besiedelt (naja - n paar alte, unverbesserliche Leute sind mitlerweile in ihre Häuser zurückgekehrt. Wenn man über 60 ist, kann von Lebenserwartung eh keine Rede mehr sein) und die Krebsrate in weiter entfernten Gebieten ist deutlich höher.



> Aber Fazit es wird kein Atomkrieg geben, niemals.



Schön wärs, wenn das so sicher wäre 


Aber Nukleartechnik ist eigentlich eher hier Thema bzw. Atomkrieg ein ganz eigenes.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. August 2009)

DonVotz schrieb:


> also das wtc hate einen baufehler, das flugzeug stürtz rein, dabei gibt ne explosion die den bauschaum um die seulen herum absprengt,
> wir haben temperaturen von ca.1200°C der stahl ist nun wie butter un hält nix mehr aus schweige denn ein gewicht von vielen tonnen. bitte nicht vergessen das so ein anschlag auf das wtc mit einem kleinen flugzeug schon in den neuzigern gemacht wurde(1.probeller-maschine)


Ich sehe zwar dass Du die Offizielle Theorie vertrittst, aber dennoch muss ich dich, um Missverständnisse zu vermeiden, in einigen Punkten berichtigen.

1. Die WTC Gebäude hatten keineswegs Baufehler. Ich kann mir beim besten Willen auch nicht vorstellen wo du solch Quatsch gelesen hast. Eventuell bei alles-schallundrauch.blogspot.com? Denn Die, bzw der freeman von dort hat bis Dato den den größten Mist bezüglich 9/11 verzapft den eigentlich nur noch der Gerhard Wisnewski toppen kann.

2. Bei den Einschlägen der Boeings ist das Kerosin nicht explodiert sondern verpufft:


> Zahlreiche Aufnahmen des Einschlags in den Südturm zeigen drei Feuerbälle, die im Süden, Osten und Westen aus dem Südturm
> herausschlagen. Diese Feuerbälle wuchsen relativ langsam, sie erreichten ihre maximale Größe erst nach etwa zwei Sekunden. Ihr Durchmesser betrug mehr als 60 Meter. Trotz des dramatischen Aussehens der Feuerbälle ist es sicher, dass diese Feuerbälle nicht explodierten und keine Druckwelle auslösten. Hätte es eine Explosion oder eine Detonation gegeben, dann hätte die Expansion der Gaswolke nämlich innerhalb von Sekundenbruchteilen stattgefunden.


Quelle: http://www.von-spiess.de/ssk_berichte/ssk_bericht_10_2002.pdf

3. Es war kein Bauschaum sondern Feuerbeständiger Spezialputz auf den inneren Stahlträgern und auf den äußeren Fassadenstützen war isolierender Vermiculite Putz aufgebracht.

4. Die Temperatur der Brände überstiegen laut NIST nur stellenweise und kurzzeitig die 1k °C. Die durchschnittliche Temperatur die NIST anhand von Bild und Video-Material geschätzt hat(ja geschätzt, denn es weis keiner genau wie heiß es dort drinn war) beträgt ~ 400 - 800°C. Diese Temperaturen reichten aber schon aus um die Stahlträger zu erweichen.
Kannst auch hier die Berichte von NIST dazu durchlesen:
Archives - World Trade Center - News and Events
NIST and the World Trade Center
Hier gibts auch viel zu erfahren:
NIST's Investigation of the Sept. 11 World Trade Center Disaster - Frequently Asked Questions
Questions and Answers about the NIST WTC 7 Investigation

5. 1993 ist kein Flugzeug in den Nordturm geflogen, sondern man hat eine Bombe in der Tiefgarage gezündet.

----------
Zum Film Zeitgeist sag ich mal nur soviel, dass man zu einer tatsächlich geschehenen Sache(Wahrheit) viel dazu spinnt um es im Endeffekt mit dem 9/11 in Verbindung bringen zu können.

Wer sich mal informieren möchte wie die Truther agieren, der sollte zb. mal hier lesen: Mosaiksteinchen


----------



## Agr9550 (4. August 2009)

für meine aussage werden mich sicher einige nun für irre halten aber is nunmal meine meinung

schaut man sich alle werke der usa an egal ob golfkrieg irak vietnam etc wird man sofort eins verstellen bei den amys geht es immer darum etwas zuholen sei es rohstoffe oder oder

Und da die amys ja ned "dumm" sind und einfach so mal länder runterbomben bis diese freizugänglich sind für ihre armee wird erstmal nen grund gesucht das man sie wegbomben kann das keiner sagt "was für arschlöcher nur wegen öl haben die es angegriefen"

mir tun zwar die verunglückten leid am 9/11 aber ansich haben die amys selbst wenns nen anschlag war,es mehr wie verdient,meines achtens nach das sind die verbrecher hoch 10 

bei dem amys trifft ein satz ganz gut "im krieg und in der liebe ist alles erlaubt" in dem fall "die liebe zum land" 

ich glaub das se es selber gesprengt haben dafür sprechen einfach zuviel anhaltspunkte und zu zutrauens wäöre es den idioten auch noch


----------



## SpaM_BoT (4. August 2009)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> ich glaub das se es selber gesprengt haben *dafür sprechen einfach zuviel anhaltspunkte*....


Und die wären?


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

Übrigens: Hussein != Bin Laden.
Weil viele immer den Golfkrieg als direkte Reaktion auf WTC anführen. Als Folge des WTCs vertrieb die USA die Taliban aus den Zentren Afghanistans und versuchte, Bin Laden zu schnappen.

Der Golfkrieg wurde der Bevölkerung als Präventivschlag zu Saddams MV-Waffen verkauft, im Nachhinein wurde dann zugegeben, dass die angeblichen Beweise dafür erfunden waren.

Das ist auch ein gutes Indiz dafür, dass WTC keine Regierungsaktion war. Denn einerseits den "perfekten" Anschlag zu fingieren und es andererseits nicht mal zu schaffen, irgendwo im Irak ne Waffenfabrik hinzufaken um die eigenen Lügen glaubhaft zu machen, da ist doch eine gewisse Diskrepanz, was die Genialität von Bushs Stab angeht.

Der 11. September war meiner Meinung ein Anschlag von Außen, einfach zu kühn und zu direkt ins Gesicht einer Weltmetropole, als das irgendjemand an dem Tag damit rechnen konnte.

Nehmen wir mal JFK zum Vergleich, Gewehrschüsse auf ein Auto, vergleichsweise "simpel", und doch gab es hier zig Ungereimtheiten und schlampige Aufklärungsarbeit der Warren-Kommission. Von allen Versionen passt da die offizielle am Wenigsten zu den Fakten, und so stellt man sich das vor.
Beim 11.9. passt die offizielle Version der Ereignisse am Besten zu den Fakten.


----------



## SCUX (4. August 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Und die wären?


und vor allem wer sind denn bitte "DIE" amis 
Alle? Politik? Wirtschaft?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> vertrieb die USA die Taliban aus den Zentren Afghanistans



Tat sie das?
Sieht nicht so aus. 



> Das ist auch ein gutes Indiz dafür, dass WTC keine Regierungsaktion war. Denn einerseits den "perfekten" Anschlag zu fingieren und es andererseits nicht mal zu schaffen, irgendwo im Irak ne Waffenfabrik hinzufaken um die eigenen Lügen glaubhaft zu machen, da ist doch eine gewisse Diskrepanz, was die Genialität von Bushs Stab angeht.



Ich würde gar nicht mal von "nicht schaffen" sprechen.
Sondern von "nicht nötig haben". Es dürfte kaum ein Land geben, dass ein derartiges Missverhältniss zwischen geführten "Verteidigungskriegen" und offiziellen Kriegserklärungen (duchgängig ohne irgend eine Form von Einmarsch) aufweisen, wie die USA.
Ob als Grund nun ein (angeblicher?) Verstoß gegen das Völkerrecht, ein fingierter Angriff auf Schnellboote, eine schauspielernde Krankenschwester, beweisfreie Anschuldigungen für kriminelle Aktivitäten oder erlogene Massenvernichtungswaffen herhalten müssen: Die USA haben viele Kriege mit rechtlich kaum bis gar nicht haltbaren Begründungen vom Zaun gebrauchen und es hatte nie politische Konsequenzen, weder vor dem Krieg, wärend des Krieges oder nach der unabhängigen Aufklärung der wahren Umstände (sofern erfolgt).




SCUX schrieb:


> und vor allem wer sind denn bitte "DIE" amis
> Alle? Politik? Wirtschaft?



Gute Frage.
Ich würde die Liste noch um "oder "nur" Volksverhetzung?" ergänzen.


----------



## Adrenalize (4. August 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Tat sie das?
> Sieht nicht so aus.


Sie haben es halt versucht.  



> Ich würde gar nicht mal von "nicht schaffen" sprechen.
> Sondern von "nicht nötig haben". Es dürfte kaum ein Land geben, dass ein derartiges Missverhältniss zwischen geführten "Verteidigungskriegen" und offiziellen Kriegserklärungen (duchgängig ohne irgend eine Form von Einmarsch) aufweisen, wie die USA.


Oder so, jedenfalls wäre eine Aktion wie ein fingierter WTC-Anschlag etwas übertrieben für US-Verhältnisse. Wie du schon sagst, wird da für gewöhnlich weit weniger Aufwand betrieben. Von daher => sehr abwegig, die These mit der Regierungsverschwörung...


----------



## Agr9550 (5. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Golfkrieg wurde der Bevölkerung als Präventivschlag zu Saddams MV-Waffen verkauft, im Nachhinein wurde dann zugegeben, dass die angeblichen Beweise dafür erfunden waren.
> 
> Das ist auch ein gutes Indiz dafür, dass WTC keine Regierungsaktion war.


 
nene der golf hat nix mit dem t.cenrters zutun aber schaumal wer nun dort ölbohrt 3mal darfste raten  u.s

du glaubst doch ned das bush des öffentlich machne würde wenn er die wahrzeichen von nyc gesprengt ? da kann er sich direkt auf dem marktplatz stellen und sich an klagen hängen und ne freiwilligen suchen der den stuhl unterihm weggkickt  das die amies en starken nati. glauben haben weiss man ja 


@anhaltspunkte frage
also wenn du die staktik der gebäude betrachtet dann is das der 1 punkt wo klar wird nedmal 2 solche flieger hätten die umgerissen und wenn wären die ned insich zammen gefallen und schon garnicht wäre metal geschmolzen 

den der schmelzpunkt stahles liegt bei/bis zu 1536 °C je nachlegierung
OPITMALE BRENNTEMPRATUR von kerosin liegt aber 1100 °C (brennpunkt 800grad)

so wo kommen die 400 grad her?! und selbst wenn du auf 1600 kommst dann kommt noch die frage auf warum sind die innerlich zusammen gebrochenden dazu müsstest du ALLE stahlträger gleichzeitig gleich heiss bekommen und gleichzeitig abglühen...das flugzeug is nur in der froont eingeschlagen somit brauchen die flammen eine gewissen zeit um auf die andere seite zukommen vom trendcenter und somit haste unterschiedliche temp pro träger 

punkt 2 warum wurden 2wochen davor die center versichert gegen terroranschläge insbesonder flugzeug angriffe anschläge (das hat man sogar schriftlich)

usw usw


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. August 2009)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Übrigens: Hussein != Bin Laden.
> Weil viele immer den Golfkrieg als direkte Reaktion auf WTC anführen. Als Folge des WTCs vertrieb die USA die Taliban aus den Zentren Afghanistans und versuchte, Bin Laden zu schnappen.


 
Na ja, vertrieben ist ein wenig hoch gegriffen. Man hat sie in den Untergrund gedrängt.
Solange man den Taliban das Wasser nicht an der Wurzel abgräbt, wird man sie nie besiegen.
Und das geht nur, wenn man das Volk hinter sich bekommt und die Talban als das darstellt, was sie letztendlich sind....
Gewissenlose Killer, die eine Religion als Mittel zum Zweg missbrauchen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der Golfkrieg wurde der Bevölkerung als Präventivschlag zu Saddams MV-Waffen verkauft, im Nachhinein wurde dann zugegeben, dass die angeblichen Beweise dafür erfunden waren.


 
Was ja echt mal eine Riesenschlappe war und den USA sehr großen diplomatischen Schaden zugefügt hat.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Das ist auch ein gutes Indiz dafür, dass WTC keine Regierungsaktion war. Denn einerseits den "perfekten" Anschlag zu fingieren und es andererseits nicht mal zu schaffen, irgendwo im Irak ne Waffenfabrik hinzufaken um die eigenen Lügen glaubhaft zu machen, da ist doch eine gewisse Diskrepanz, *was die Genialität von Bushs Stab angeht*.


 
Das finde ich super. 
Das muss man dreimal lesen, eher man es verstanden hat. 

Da fragt man sich echt, mit welchen Leuten sich George umgeben hat und ob die nun eher von der Partei oder der Lobby kamen.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der 11. September war meiner Meinung ein Anschlag von Außen, einfach zu kühn und zu direkt ins Gesicht einer Weltmetropole, als das irgendjemand an dem Tag damit rechnen konnte.


 
Sehe ich auch so, von langer Hand geplant und sehr gut in Szene gesetzt.
Hätten die Geheimdienste damals mit dem FBI zusammengerabeitet, wäre der Anschlag sicher verhindert worden, aber wie Geheimdienste eben sind, sie verraten nichts, wenn sie was wissen, noch nicht mal den eigenen Behörden.



Adrenalize schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal JFK zum Vergleich, Gewehrschüsse auf ein Auto, vergleichsweise "simpel", und doch gab es hier zig Ungereimtheiten und schlampige Aufklärungsarbeit der Warren-Kommission. Von allen Versionen passt da die offizielle am Wenigsten zu den Fakten, und so stellt man sich das vor.
> Beim 11.9. passt die offizielle Version der Ereignisse am Besten zu den Fakten.


 
Nun, JFK war ja echt eine Sache für sich.
Die "magische" Kugel und die Sache, dass kein Schütze der Armee mit dem Gewehr so schnell laden, zielen und schießen konnte wie Oswald bringen halt Fragen an die Oberfläche, die auch 45 Jahre später nur unzureichend beantwortet wurden.

Aber ich will jetzt keinen JFK Thread haben.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (5. August 2009)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> @anhaltspunkte frage
> also wenn du die staktik der gebäude betrachtet dann is das der 1 punkt wo klar wird nedmal 2 solche flieger hätten die umgerissen und wenn wären die ned insich zammen gefallen


Die Statik der Türme hätte also zwei Flugzeugeinschläge ausgehalten: Frank De Martini



Agr9550 schrieb:


> ...und schon garnicht wäre metal geschmolzen
> 
> den der schmelzpunkt stahles liegt bei/bis zu 1536 °C je nachlegierung
> OPITMALE BRENNTEMPRATUR von kerosin liegt aber 1100 °C (brennpunkt 800grad)
> ...


Die 400°C - 800°C beziehen sich auf die durchschnittliche Temperatur bei den Bränden in den Türmen nachdem das Kerosin verbrand war.
Und wo bitte steht geschrieben dass im WTC 1 u. 2 der Stahl geschmolzen ist? Aber sicherlich stützt du deine Aussage auf das Video wo man etwas aus dem einen Turm tropfen sieht. Das kann aber auch Metall sein dass bei Temperaturen um die 800°C schmelzen, zb. Alu, Zink, Magnesium. Und das diese Metalle in den Türmen(außer Magnesium) und in den Boeings verbaut wurde weist du wohl hoffentlich.
Das einzige wo man geschmolzenen Stahl festgestellt hat ist beim WTC 7:An Initial Microstructural Analysis of A36 Steel from WTC Building 7
Dort hat man festgestellt dass Schwefel die Ursache für die Senkung des Schmelzpunktes verantwortlich war.
Bezüglich der Boeing Einschläge, Brand und Einsturz der Türme etc. solltest du dir doch mal dieses durchlesen: http://www.von-spiess.de/ssk_berichte/ssk_bericht_10_2002.pdf
Oder eben direkt alle Berichte von NIST: Archives - World Trade Center - News and Events



Agr9550 schrieb:


> punkt 2 warum wurden 2wochen davor die center versichert gegen terroranschläge *insbesonder flugzeug angriffe anschläge* (das hat man sogar schriftlich)


Das ist vollkommener Blödsinn! Die Türme wurden generell gegen Terror versichert und nicht explizit nur gegen Flugzeuganschläge.
Aber lies selber: Versicherungsbetrug?
Und wenn du genau liest wirst du feststellen dass Silverstein sogar noch finanzielle Einbußen durch diese Anschläge verzeichnen musste.

Unteranderem kann ich auch dir mal empfehlen hier reinzuschauen: mosaik911.de


----------



## JePe (5. August 2009)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> nene der golf hat nix mit dem t.cenrters zutun aber schaumal wer nun dort ölbohrt 3mal darfste raten  u.s


 
2008 wurden sechs Vertraege mit auslaendischen Mineraloelfoerderern geschlossen: BHP Billiton, BP, *Chevron*, *Exxon*, Royal Dutch Shell und Total. Ich habe die US-Firmen mal fett hervorgehoben.

Am Ende hat ja Frau Antje die Tower gesprengt? Wo steckt die ueberhaupt? Lange nicht mehr im Fernsehen gewesen ...



Agr9550 schrieb:


> also wenn du die staktik der gebäude betrachtet dann is das der 1 punkt wo klar wird nedmal 2 solche flieger hätten die umgerissen


 
Was qualifiziert Dich zu dieser Aussage? Ein Leistungskurs in Physik?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass sie nicht als unmittelbare Folge der Einschlaege eingestuerzt sind - die Einschlaege haben lediglich den ersten von vielen Dominosteinen umgestossen. Aber das ist halt klassische Verschwoerungsrhetorik - man verfaelscht die "offizielle" Version so, dass sie widerlegbar wird und alimentiert damit die eigene, unbelegte Gegenthese.



Agr9550 schrieb:


> den der schmelzpunkt stahles liegt bei/bis zu 1536 °C je nachlegierung
> OPITMALE BRENNTEMPRATUR von kerosin liegt aber 1100 °C (brennpunkt 800grad)


 
Was fuer Kerosin meinst Du genau? Ach, Du wusstest gar nicht, dass es unterschiedliche Arten gibt?

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass die Gebaeude auch nicht eingeschmolzen sind. Aber das ... Rest siehe oben.



Agr9550 schrieb:


> punkt 2 warum wurden 2wochen davor die center versichert gegen terroranschläge insbesonder flugzeug angriffe anschläge (das hat man sogar schriftlich)


 
Weil das Bedingung fuer die Anmietung war?



Agr9550 schrieb:


> usw usw


 
Oha. Nun ist wohl alles klar. 



Agr9550 schrieb:


> trendcenter


 
Eigentlich hasse ich diese kindischen Smileys, aber hier mache ich mal ´ne Ausnahme:  .


----------



## Adrenalize (5. August 2009)

Agr9550 schrieb:


> nene der golf hat nix mit dem t.cenrters zutun aber schaumal wer nun dort ölbohrt 3mal darfste raten  u.s


Ja und? Hat trotzdem nichts mit Bin Laden und Afghanistan zu tun, also auch nicht mit dem WTC.
Amerika bohrt da unten seit Jahrzehnten rum. Damals noch unter Bush Sr. hieß die Operation ja am Anfang nicht Desert storm, sondern Desert shield. Und nein, es ging nicht darum, Kuwait zu sichern, es ging darum, die Ölfelder zu sichern, daher das Shield. Gibt sogar einen Film dazu, Jarhead - Willkommen im Dreck. 



> du glaubst doch ned das bush des öffentlich machne würde wenn er die wahrzeichen von nyc gesprengt ? da kann er sich direkt auf dem marktplatz stellen und sich an klagen hängen und ne freiwilligen suchen der den stuhl unterihm weggkickt  das die amies en starken nati. glauben haben weiss man ja


Natürlich würde er das nicht öffentlich haben. Aber überleg mal: Wenn seine Regierung sowas fingiert, um einen Angriff zu legitimieren, warum dann nicht ein kleineres Ziel? Z.B. einen Flügel des Pentagons räumen und dort z.B. ne Rakete reinschießen? Da würden auch alle Amis erzittern und Rache fordern. Warum Flugzeuge, wenn Bomben viel einfacher und präziser wären (für die pöse Regierung zumindest)? DFas sind die Fragen die man sich stellen muss.
die Flugzeuge weisen stark auf einen Terrorakt von außen hin, denn hier war die Gefahr groß, dass die Maschine ihr Ziel verfehlt oder vorher abstürzt. Das haben die Täter in Kauf genommen, weil Manhattan komplett verbaut ist und man immer irgendein größeres Gebäude getroffen hätte. WTC war das Idealziel und der Angriff auf maximalen Schaden ausgelegt.
eine Regierungsverschwörungsaktion hätte ja nur den Showeffekt gebraucht, da hätten weit weniger Tote völlig ausgereicht. Denk mal drüber nach...




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was ja echt mal eine Riesenschlappe war und den USA sehr großen diplomatischen Schaden zugefügt hat.


Eben das. Und diese Nulpen von Bush sollen erst *den* Terrorakt des Jahrhunderts geplant haben und dann so ins Fettnäpfchen treten?

Ist doch absurd die Idee. 



> Das finde ich super.
> Das muss man dreimal lesen, eher man es verstanden hat.


Ach jetzt versteh ich was du meinst. Sein Stab...jaja du altes Ferkel. 



> Da fragt man sich echt, mit welchen Leuten sich George umgeben hat und ob die nun eher von der Partei oder der Lobby kamen.


Im Grunde beides, die Republikaner sind ja mit diversen Öl- und Waffenmultis eng verbandelt, schätze ich mal. die Demokraten haben mehr die Ketchupimperien usw. auf ihrer Seite.



> Sehe ich auch so, von langer Hand geplant und sehr gut in Szene gesetzt.
> Hätten die Geheimdienste damals mit dem FBI zusammengearbeitet, wäre der Anschlag sicher verhindert worden, aber wie Geheimdienste eben sind, sie verraten nichts, wenn sie was wissen, noch nicht mal den eigenen Behörden.


Ja, aber sowas gibt es ja erstaunlich oft. Z.B. beim Hurrikane Kathrina damals hätte man New Orleans evakuieren können, aber man wollte nicht glauben, dass es derart schlimm wird, bis es dann zu spät war. Dasselbe beim Tsunami damals, da kam ja später auch raus, dass es frühe Meldungen gab, die dann aber ignoriert oder runtergespielt wurden, weil man halt nicht glauben will, das sowas Schlimmes in dem Ausmaß passiert.

Beim 11. September dachten vielleicht auch keiner, dass sowas passieren würde. ein Flugzeugentführung per se wäre ja nichts Neues gewesen, aber die Maschinen als Geschosse zu verwenden war ein nie dagewesener Terror... 



> Aber ich will jetzt keinen JFK Thread haben.


Da könnte man wenigstens wild spekulieren ohne von Gegenbeweisen erschlagen zu werden. Das Thema JFK hat mich irgendwie immer gefesselt, so direkt vor den Augen der Welt kam der Anschlag, und dann diese wahnwitzige Untersuchung mit Oswald als Ergebnis und dessen Ermordung noch bevor er groß was aussagen konnte.
Dazu Mythen wie Grassy Knoll und die three tramps...


----------



## BamBuchi (10. August 2009)

Oh man oh man oh man.. ich hoffe das i.wann mal die warheit rauskommen wird..


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2009)

Manchmal denke ich aber dass ich in diesem Fall die Wahrheit gar nicht hören will.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. August 2009)

Die Wahrheit ist doch schon lange bekannt, einfach mal richtig informieren.


----------



## Nuklon (10. August 2009)

Ja, stimmt. da flogen zwei Flugzeuge in zwei Türme rein. Hey, ich zweifle doch gar kaum an der Sache des Berichts


----------



## Jeezy (10. August 2009)

Sehr Böses!:C


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Die USA machen Milliardenumsätze durch ihre Kriege. Der Krieg ist ihr größtes Geschäft. Aus diesem Blickwinkel betrachtet könnten die Türme auch nur ein guter Grund für den Irakkrieg gewesen sein.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2009)

Genauso machen sie auch Milliarden-Verluste durch die Finanzierung ihrer Kriege. 
Außerdem halte ich es für absolut sinnlos diese steinalte Diskussion hier wieder aufzurollen, das ändert auch nix an der Realität.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine ja auch nicht die Staatskosten - sondern den enormen Gewinn, den die Rüstungsindustrie dabei macht.

Und ob ich einen Kommentar abgebe oder nicht ist ja wohl immer noch meine Sache.


----------



## Sash (30. Oktober 2009)

die machen letzendlich mehr verluste als gewinne. die weltweite finanzkrise zb ist eine auswirkung von dem ganzen.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Es geht nicht um die Staatskasse - Es geht um die Kasse der Rüstungsfirmen (wo die Oberen der Staaten natürlich auch ihre Finger drin haben)

Die machen gewiss keine Verluste.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Ich meine ja auch nicht die Staatskosten - sondern den enormen Gewinn, den die Rüstungsindustrie dabei macht.
> 
> Und ob ich einen Kommentar abgebe oder nicht ist ja wohl immer noch meine Sache.


 
Jep, schon richtig, die Rüstungskonzerne verdienen an Kriege. Ist aber überall so auf der Welt.
Mit einer Waffe lässt sich nun mal mehr Geld verdienen als mit einer Waschmaschine.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (30. Oktober 2009)

Endlich einer, der versteht was ich meine


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaube die Geschichte der amerikanischen Militärprogramme hat mehrfach bewiesen, dass man keinen Krieg braucht, um Milliarden aus der Staatskasse in Taschen der Rüstungsindustrie zu verlagern.
Genaugenommen sind Bedrohungsszenarien ohne echte Kampfhandlungen sogar vorteilhaft:
Riesige Ausgaben für Munition, Treibstoff, Sold, Entschädigugnen von Witwen, angemietetem Transportequipment, "Sicherheitsfirmen",... bringen der Rüstungsindustrie keinen Gewinn - das Budget steht dann aber nicht für die Entwicklung von Technik zur Verfügung, die niemand braucht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

Frisch entwickelte Waffensystem wollen aber auch eingesetzt werden. 
Die Atombome wurde ja nicht nur gezündet, weil Japan ach so stark war, sondern auch, weil es viele forderten, um sie die Folgen anschauen zu können.


----------



## Bucklew (30. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Riesige Ausgaben für Munition, Treibstoff, Sold, Entschädigugnen von Witwen, angemietetem Transportequipment, "Sicherheitsfirmen",... bringen der Rüstungsindustrie keinen Gewinn - das Budget steht dann aber nicht für die Entwicklung von Technik zur Verfügung, die niemand braucht.


Sowas kann man aber nur begrenzt ohne ein entsprechendes Einsatzgebiet dem Volk verkaufen. Man kann ja nicht immer so ein Glück haben wie mit der UDSSR, wo nur ein paar kleinere Kriege geführt wurden und dennoch Billionen investiert wurden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Oktober 2009)

Daher wurde ja die Bedrohung des islamistischen Terrorismus erfunden, damit man wieder ausgeben kann.


----------



## D0M1N4T0R13 (31. Oktober 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Riesige Ausgaben für Munition, Treibstoff, Sold, Entschädigugnen von Witwen, angemietetem Transportequipment, "Sicherheitsfirmen",... bringen der Rüstungsindustrie keinen Gewinn - das Budget steht dann aber nicht für die Entwicklung von Technik zur Verfügung, die niemand braucht.



Meinst du die Ausgaben des Staates? Wenn ja, dann verdient sich die Rüstungsindustrie doch einen goldenen Hintern mit der Munition den Waffen etc. Für den Sold, die Entschädigung von Witwen und so weiter bezahlen die doch nicht !?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen gibts genügend private Sicherheitsfirmen, die sich auch an Kriegen beteiligen (die auch im Irak und Afghanistan sind). Die müssen schon für ihre Leute sorgen, auch wenn sie von Staat um die Ecke unterstützt werden.
Letztendlich sind es aber nur Söldner.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Oktober 2009)

D0M1N4T0R13 schrieb:


> Meinst du die Ausgaben des Staates? Wenn ja, dann verdient sich die Rüstungsindustrie doch einen goldenen Hintern mit der Munition den Waffen etc.



Glaubst du ernsthaft, bei einem Produkt, dass so primitiv ist, hat man eine sonderlich hohe Gewinnspanne?
Im Vergleich zu z.B. einer B2 dürfte der Anteil der Rohstoff- und Energiekosten beim Munition sehr hoch sein, d.h. für die Rüstungsindustrie bleibt vergleichsweise wenig Gewinn übrig. Was sich lohnt ist High-Tech, jahrzehntelange Entwicklung, Produkte, die kein anderer billiger herstellen kann.



> Für den Sold, die Entschädigung von Witwen und so weiter bezahlen die doch nicht !?



Du hast dir mein Post schon bis zum letzten Satz durchgelesen, oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2009)

Anhand des Jägers 90 kann man sehr gutr sehen, wie viel Geld EADS gemacht hat.
Der wurde noch wärend des kalten Krieges bestellt.


----------



## Scorpioking78 (29. November 2009)

Hat denn gestern jemand die Reportage auf N24 gesehen?

Haben die wirklich gesagt, dass der Brand im Gebäude 7 8h lang von den Dieseltanks für die Notstromaggregate versorgt wurde? Über eine Steigleitung?

Kling für mich, als wäre man in den USA nicht in der Lage, eine Dieselpumpe abzuschalten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

Hab ich nicht.
Aber bei den massen an (brennendem, glühenden,...) Material, die da unterwegs waren, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen, dass die Tanks schlichtweg heißt wurden und der Dampfdruck Nachschub lieferte.

Ansonsten würde es mich aber nicht wundern, wenn eine Treibstoffversorgung, die nach über einem halben Jahrhundert alten amerikansichen Sicherheits"Vorschriften" gebaut wurde, sich nach ein paar Einstürzen nicht mehr so ohne weiteres abschalten lässt. (insbesondere, wenn eins der Notstromaggregate überlebt. Aber auch sonst hätte man wohl kaum den ganzen Stadteil -und damit viele für die Rettungsmaßnahmen nötige Einrichtungen- vom Netz genommen, um einen Brand in einer Ruine abzustellen)


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2009)

Scorpioking78 schrieb:


> Hat denn gestern jemand die Reportage auf N24 gesehen?
> 
> Haben die wirklich gesagt, dass der Brand im Gebäude 7 8h lang von den Dieseltanks für die Notstromaggregate versorgt wurde? Über eine Steigleitung?
> 
> Kling für mich, als wäre man in den USA nicht in der Lage, eine Dieselpumpe abzuschalten.


 
Dafür gibts eine Menge Erklärungen. Schätze mal, dass sie sich nicht sicher waren, wie und wo man das sicher abschlaten kann. Bei der Hektik, die dort herrschte, auch nicht verwunderlich, wenn da einige Sachen auf der Strecke bleiben.


----------



## vortex59 (29. November 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Geschichte der amerikanischen Militärprogramme hat mehrfach bewiesen, dass man keinen Krieg braucht, um Milliarden aus der Staatskasse in Taschen der Rüstungsindustrie zu verlagern.
> Genaugenommen sind Bedrohungsszenarien ohne echte Kampfhandlungen sogar vorteilhaft:
> Riesige Ausgaben für Munition, Treibstoff, Sold, Entschädigugnen von Witwen, angemietetem Transportequipment, "Sicherheitsfirmen",... bringen der Rüstungsindustrie keinen Gewinn - das Budget steht dann aber nicht für die Entwicklung von Technik zur Verfügung, die niemand braucht.


 

Ich zerlege mal:

Munition wird vom Käufer bezahlt!
Treibstoff dito
Entschädigungen vom Staat
Transportequipment vom Staat oder Käufer
Sicherheitsfirmen vom Nutzer

Rüstungsindustrie lebt von der Konjunktur wie jedes andere betriebswirtschaftlich geführte Unternehmen. Auftraggeber entscheiden über Menge und Ausweitung der Produktionen. Kein Rüstungsunternehmen dieser Welt bestreitet oben angeführte Kosten!

Was die Entwicklung von Rüstungsgüter angeht, eben aufgeführte Unternehmen arbeiten im Auftrag, also reines Ingenieering. Eigene Entwicklungen kommen hinzu, die weiter vermarktet werden...

Auch sollte man bei dieser Diskussion nicht vergessen, das nicht nur aktive Rüstungsunternehmen beteiligt sind, sondern "passive" Unternehmen als Zulieferer Ingenieurwissen und Produkte beisteuern. Sollte mich nicht wundern, wenn dort nicht INTEL, AMD, NVIDIA und wie sie nicht alle heißen, deren Rechner befeuern.

Ein unethisches Flechtwerk, von dem alle wissen, hauptsache das Gehalt stimmt...


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

man muss auch bedenken wieviel geld der staat spart wenn sie abgereichertes uran nicht entsorgen müssen, sondern es sogar noch gewinnbringend zu munition verarbeitet nutzen/verkaufen können.

es gibt keine glaubwürdigen erklärungen zu dem einsturz der 3 gebäude. zu behaupten das irgendeine pumpe stundenlang brände versorgt hätte, grenzt eher an billigste ausflüchte. so dumm kann man mit sicherheit nicht gewesen sein. ich bin mir sicher das auch die hausmeister oder feuerwehrleute bestätigen könnten das dies nicht möglich war. das gebäude war ausserdem doch völlig anders konstruiert, hatte weit weniger schaden aber stürzt genauso mysteriös in genau der selben geschwindigkeit und genau der selben art und weise in sich zusammen.
eine deutsche computerfirma (convar) hat mehrere daten von festplatten die dort aus dem schutt geholt wurden wiederhergestellt. auf diesen festplatten befanden sich eindeutige hinweise darauf das anhand von bestimmter finanztransaktionen mehrere regierungstellen mindestens von den anschlägen gewusst haben müssen. dies wurde dem fbi auch bei übergabe der daten gemeldet. untersucht wurde das allerdings nie.

Hunderte zeugen sagen einstimmig aus das sie bomebexplosionen hörten, mehrere! die fahrstühle unten sind explodiert usw. alles von etlichen zeugen bestätigt. auch wiederlegt kein anderer diese aussagen! und dennoch tut jeder so als gäbe es sie nicht^^


----------



## Bucklew (29. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Hunderte zeugen sagen einstimmig aus das sie bomebexplosionen hörten, mehrere! die fahrstühle unten sind explodiert usw. alles von etlichen zeugen bestätigt. auch wiederlegt kein anderer diese aussagen! und dennoch tut jeder so als gäbe es sie nicht^^


Die hunderten Zeugen hört solche und ähnliche Geräusche aber bereits die ganze Zeit, während die Türme brannten. Und nicht nur kurz vor dem Zusammenbruch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> man muss auch bedenken wieviel geld der staat spart wenn sie abgereichertes uran nicht entsorgen müssen, sondern es sogar noch gewinnbringend zu munition verarbeitet nutzen/verkaufen können.



Alternativ könnte es als Grundlage zum erbrüten von Plutonium nutzen, Panzerplatten draus fertigen,...
Die Bush-Regierung machte mir nicht den Eindruck, als würde sie Atommüll als riesiges Problem sehen.



> - es gibt keine glaubwürdigen erklärungen zu dem einsturz der 3 gebäude.
> - zu behaupten das irgendeine pumpe stundenlang brände versorgt hätte, grenzt eher an billigste ausflüchte.
> - so dumm
> - kann man mit sicherheit nicht gewesen sein.
> ...



Für jede einzelne dieser Behauptungen hätte ich gern Belege gesehen.
Bevorzugt von Institutionen oder großen Nachrichtenagenturen.
Alles andere ist eine denkbar ungeeignete Diskussionsgrundlage.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Hunderte zeugen sagen einstimmig aus das sie bomebexplosionen hörten, mehrere! die fahrstühle unten sind explodiert usw. alles von etlichen zeugen bestätigt. auch wiederlegt kein anderer diese aussagen! und dennoch tut jeder so als gäbe es sie nicht^^


 
Eigentlich habe ich nicht die geringste Lust den Kram nochmal durchzukneten, aber ich labere mal in den blauen Himmel hinein. 
... auch wenn ich weiß, dass man niemand überzeugen kann.... 

Wenn ein Stockwerk zusammensackt und auf ein anderes fällt, dann wird die Luft darin sehr schnell komprimiert, ähnlich wie in einem Dieselmotor.
Entzündbare Gase wabern ja schon die ganze Zeit in dieser Luft herum. Die Komprimierung erhöht die Temperatur dieser Luft, bis der Zündzeitpunkt erreicht ist und dann explodieren die Gase.
Ein normaler Vorgang, der physikalisch und chemisch völlig nachvollziehbar ist und dem man keine Verschwörung nachsagen muss.
Wenn ein Fahrstuhl diverse Stockwerke nach unten fährt, ohne Bremse oder Sicherung, dann passiert das schon mal, dass er mit einer großen Energiemenge auf den Boden aufkommt.
Schmeiß mal ein Auto von einem Kran runter (so 20 Meter), das scheppert gewaltig. Jetzt denk daran, dass der Fahrstuhl ein paar hundert Meter nach unter fliegt.

Studiere mal lieber die Fakten und lausche weniger den sinnfreien Typen, die irgendwelchen Unsinn auf irgendwelchen Webseiten postulieren oder Bilder und Filme falsch deuten und falsche Dinge daraus schließen.


----------



## Terence Skill (29. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eigentlich habe ich nicht die geringste Lust den Kram nochmal durchzukneten, aber ich labere mal in den blauen Himmel hinein.
> ... auch wenn ich weiß, dass man niemand überzeugen kann....
> 
> Wenn ein Stockwerk zusammensackt und auf ein anderes fällt, dann wird die Luft darin sehr schnell komprimiert, ähnlich wie in einem Dieselmotor.
> ...


 

man guck doch EINMAL das vorhandene material^^ dann müsste man nicht alles tausendmal wiederholen. es ist nicht böse gemeint aber 90% aller regierungssympatisanten hier haben noch nicht einen einzigen film zu der sache gesehen, geschweige denn haben sie sich überhaupt mal mit der endlosen reihe an fakten und indizien auseinandergesetzt. mittlerweile ist die liste der prominenten (darunter ehemalige der ehemalige cia-chef, sprecher vom cia, ehemaliger deutscher staatssekretär, etliche hollywood-größen, physiker weltweit usw.) die offiziell neue untersuchungen sowas von groß geworden. wer da noch von verschwörungstheorie redet, verkennt die wirklichkeit.

diese explosionen waren bereits vor dem einsturz zu hören! die größte gab es direkt sekunden *vor* dem einschlag des ersten flugzeuges... und zwar kam diese aus dem keller! in den stockwerken entzündete sich sicher nicht die luft. wie erwähnt ist soetwas in der thorie bei idealbedingungen vielleicht möglich. diese gab es allerdings nie. und das klärt auch noch immer nicht die freie fallgeschwindigkeit. oder die sprenggeräusche von gebäude 7... dieses war nichtmal in sandwich-art gebaut? polizisten schickten helfer etc vom gebäude weg, weil es"explodieren oder runterkommen" würde. sie wussten was passiert. auch gibt es mehrere zeugen die einen deutlichen countdown durch das funkgerät der polizisten hörten.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> diese explosionen waren bereits vor dem einsturz zu hören! die größte gab es direkt sekunden *vor* dem einschlag des ersten flugzeuges... und zwar kam diese aus dem keller!


Und was soll da bitte cshön explodiert sein? Und warum? Und wie sollte der OBERE teil des gebäudes durch eine Explosion einstürzen, wenn diese im Keller gezündet wird?

Wird immer skurriler und lächerlicher....

Guck dir nicht nur diese billigen Pseudodokus von irgendwelchen Arbeitslosen Trotteln ohne Ahnung an, sondern mal neutral. Die "Fakten" der Verschwörungstheoretiker wurden schon 200x wiederlegt.

Und jetzt hätte ich gern mal einen Link von den Millionen Physiker, die ja meinen, dass die offizielle Version nicht sitmmt, das haste bereits 20x erzählt, aber nie belegt.


----------



## vortex59 (30. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und was soll da bitte cshön explodiert sein? Und warum? Und wie sollte der OBERE teil des gebäudes durch eine Explosion einstürzen, wenn diese im Keller gezündet wird?
> 
> Wird immer skurriler und lächerlicher....
> 
> ...


 
Arbeitslose sind Trottel!?


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

vortex59 schrieb:


> Arbeitslose sind Trottel!?


Nö, wo soll das stehen?


----------



## vortex59 (30. November 2009)

Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil! Wer farbenblind ist, ich habs dann noch etwas schräg gestellt!


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

vortex59 schrieb:


> Wer lesen kann ist im Vorteil! Wer farbenblind ist, ich habs dann noch etwas schräg gestellt!


Da steht "arbeitslose Trottel" - seit wann heißt das, dass alle arbeitslose Trottel sind?

Wenn ich sag "blaues Auto" - sind dann alle Autos blau?


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

keine der fakten sind wiederlegt...^^ es hat keinen sinn alles tausendmal zu erzählen. bevor du nicht wenigstens die wichtigsten infos kennst brauchen wir nicht weiter zu diskutieren. es gibt zig interviews des hausmeister im wtc komplex. willi rodriguez oder wie der heisst. er war der einzige mit einem generalschlüssel, er kannte das gebäude und den komplex in und auswendig. er führt zur zeit eine klage gegen bush etc durch etliche instanzen. denkst du das macht der aus spass oder weil er dumm ist? er wurde direkt nach dem unglück mit der höchsten auszeichnung vom präsidenten geehrt, war ein natinonalheld. er gab die auszeichnung freiwillig zurück als er erkannte das alle seine erkenntnisse des tages unter den tisch gekehrt wurden und die wahrheiten verdreht wurden. hör dir doch mal an was der zusagen hat und was die anderen zeugen sagen. bevor du das nicht gemacht hast brauchst du mir nichts mehr zu erzählen.


----------



## vortex59 (30. November 2009)

Ne is klar, es geht nicht um "alle" sondern um die Kernaussage! Mehr nicht. Und wenn Du einen Arsch in der Hose hättest, würdest Du Deine Aussage korregieren! Ach ja, ich bin kein arbeitsloser Trottel! Mir gehen nur solche Aussagen auf den Sack...


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> hör dir doch mal an was der zusagen hat und was die anderen zeugen sagen. bevor du das nicht gemacht hast brauchst du mir nichts mehr zu erzählen.


Ja dann liefer doch endlich mal die entsprechenden Belege. Da du defakto nie irgendeine deiner Aussagen belegst oder untermauerst, sagt das für mich alles aus.

Es wird immer Leute geben, die meinen alles ist eine Lüge. Gibt auch genug Leute, die Ausschwitz für eine Lüge halten. Mit selektiver Wahrnehmung alles sehr einfach und auch bei dir scheint das vorhanden zu sein, bisher hast du keinen einzigen meiner Links gelesen.


----------



## vortex59 (30. November 2009)

Die Frage ist ja, sind ie 3171 Threads wirklich lesenswert?

Klar entgegen einiger Piloten die auf einer Landebahn landen die schmaler ist als ein WTC, ist es möglich ein WTC zu treffen...

Ebenso ist es möglich, hier in Deutschland zu starten, zu überfliegen, ohne das es ausser der Schweizer Luftüberwachung irgendjemand mitbekommt!

Ebenso ist es komisch, das die Stützträger ein Trennbild zeigen, welches auf eine Sprengung hindeuten, eben jenes was ich auch aus der Ausbildung bei der BW kenne. Denn Brückenpfeiler werden halt so gesprengt.

Man sollte diesen unseligen Thread endlich beenden, es führt zu nichts, denn wir können nichts mehr ändern.

Fakt ist, Bush Rüstungsindustrien haben gut verdient am 11.9, wir haben ein "mehr" an Überwachung....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

Ich möchte hier mal ganz offiziell anmerken, dass ich auch diesen Thread schließen werde, wenn er dafür genutzt wird, sich gegenseitig anzupflaumen und obskure Meinungen zu verbreiten.
Entweder ihr disktuiert mit einer gewissen Logik über Fakten (=belegbares), oder ihr seit im falschen Forum.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

Der thread heisst "Was geschah wirklich am 11. September?" und nicht "Das geschah wirklich am 11. September!"

wenn es nur fakten geben würde, dann wäre der fall klar auf dem tisch und die verantwortlichen gefasst. dieser thread ist doch dafür da um zu diskutieren! 
wenn sich einige user mal zusammenreissen würden und nicht gleich persönlich werden würden, hätte diese diskussion auch ein ganz anderes niveau. 
und du brauchst niemandem vorwerfen obskure meinungen zu verbreiten, nur weil man nicht deiner meinung ist? 
Ist das hier das Faktenforum? Erkläre mir doch mal weshalb man hier über dieses thema nicht debattieren darf? 
Dann solltest du alle threads schliessen, denn wahrscheinlich sind 95% aller beiträge hier eindrücke von einem selber oder mutmaßungen etc. und haben defintiv wenig mit belegbaren fakten zu tun.
@bucklew
Ich habe mir deine links angeschaut, ich weiß gar nicht wie du auf etwas anderes kommst. eigenartiger weise wird die liste der indizien für eine false flag attacke immer größer, statt kleiner. und auch die liste der prominenten unterstützer wächst. irgendwann ist die masse einfach zu groß um sie und ihre wünsche zu "überhören", wie es jetzt der fall ist. Die interviews sind ganz offizielle sachen, wenn du dich auch nur annähernd mal damit beschäftigen würdest wüsstest du auch um die zeugenaussagen! erwartest du jetzt das ich dir hier eine reihe leute herhole, die alles wiederholen oder was? schau dir das einschlägige material an, dann siehst du alle interviews etc. aber erwarte nicht das man für dich das rad neu erfindet. wenn du kein interesse daran hast, dann lass es doch einfach sein. aber dann beteilige dich auch nicht an solchen diskussionen, wenn du garnicht weißt worum es geht.

Hier hast du noch was interessantes zu zeugenaussagen

http://infokrieg.tv/911_comission_intimidation_2009_05_01.html

Generell empfehle ich dir, interesse vorrausgesetzt: http://infokrieg.tv/ Dort kannst du dich zum gesamten thema belesen und auch zu vielen anderen!

MfG Terence


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> @bucklew
> Ich habe mir deine links angeschaut, ich weiß gar nicht wie du auf etwas anderes kommst.


Dann bräuchtest du >90% deiner "Fragen" gar nicht stellen, weil diese in den Links umfassend beantwortet sind. Also kann ich wohl nur davon ausgehen, dass du sie nicht liest.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> eigenartiger weise wird die liste der indizien für eine false flag attacke immer größer, statt kleiner.


Ähm, in deinen Träumen vielleicht?! 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> und auch die liste der prominenten unterstützer wächst.


um die liste hatte ich dich auch schon vor x Posts gebeten. Zeig doch mal bitte, welche "prominente unterstützer" es so gibt....



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Memo: Zeugen in der 9/11- Untersuchungskommission wurden von Regierungsbetreuern eingeschchtert


Wer sagt, dass diese Seite Recht hat? Warum sollte sie mehr Recht haben, als die Regierung? Nur weil sie in dein Weltbild passt, das ist wohl der einzige Grund, warum du sie verlinkst. Würde sie schreiben, dass 9/11 sich so ereignet hat, wie es die Regierung sagt, würdest du eine andere Seite verlinken.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Generell empfehle ich dir, interesse vorrausgesetzt: Unabhngige und Alternative Nachrichten auf Infokrieg.TV Dort kannst du dich zum gesamten thema belesen und auch zu vielen anderen!


Nein, danke, lächerliche Seite:
Infokrieg.tv - EsoWatch
TP: Die Verschwörungsindustrie

Und Recht haben sie ja auch so wahnsinnig oft:
http://www.esowatch.com/media/infokrieg/maerz_2009/21.png


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

in meinen träumen vielleicht? vergiss es einfach. soetwas dumm-ignorantes ist mir wirklich noch nie untergekommen! deine lächerlichen erklärungen in deinen links sind a wohl ein witz? da wird irgendwie was um das szenario gebastelt, was theoretisch vielleicht sogar möglich gewesen wäre. und dann wird das als offizielle erklärung hingestellt. auch wenn es niemals einen annähernd vergleichbaren fall gab um die offizielle theorie zu unterstützen! diese 3 gebäude wurden kontrolliert gesprengt...ich hätte dich mal sehen wollen wenn du vielleicht angehörige an diesem tag verloren hättest. dann würdest vielleicht auch du mal anfangen fragen zu stellen. aber diese offensichtlich schwachsinnige regierungsversion noch so zu verteidigen, grenzt einfach nur an hohn für die opfer und dessen angehörigen! das euch selber nicht auffällt wie widersrüchlich die regierung argumentiert!? da heisst es beim pentagon und in shankesville das die flugzeuge samt den leichen "pulverisiert wurden", weil ja die aufschlaggeschwindigkeit soooo hoch war... um so zu erklären warum keinerlei leichen oder gepäckstücke an den absturzstellen zu finden war. gleichzeitig sehen tausende amerikaner und millionen im fernsehen was mit soeiner maschine wirklich passiert, wenn sie auf das gebäude aufschlägt...und das sehen sie gleich 2 mal! sie fliegt nämlich rein, explodiert und ein großer teil der maschine kommt hinten direkt wieder aus dem gebäude raus?! soviel zu pulverisieren beim augschlag. guck dir doch mal den einen link an, dann siehst du das eine flugzeugtragfläche bereits von einem holzmasten wie butter durchtrennt wird! wie erkläsrt du das denn?
die regierung ist doch selber schuld. indem moment wo sie alle relevanten daten aufzeichnungen etc vor der öffentlichkeit geheimhält, ist doch klar das sie für alternative theorien zündstoff sind. warum werden denn keine aufschlussreichen kamerabilder gezeigt? warum darf niemand wissen was auf der blackbox gespeichert war usw?!


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> deine lächerlichen erklärungen in deinen links sind a wohl ein witz?


Sie sind auf jeden Fall sachlicher und fundierter als der ganze Müll, den irgendwelche Leute ohne Ahnung ins netz stellen.

Ich warte immer noch auf die Liste mit den ganzen Experten, kommt die noch?



Terence Skill schrieb:


> da heisst es beim pentagon und in shankesville das die flugzeuge samt den leichen "pulverisiert wurden", weil ja die aufschlaggeschwindigkeit soooo hoch war... um so zu erklären warum keinerlei leichen oder gepäckstücke an den absturzstellen zu finden war. gleichzeitig sehen tausende amerikaner und millionen im fernsehen was mit soeiner maschine wirklich passiert, wenn sie auf das gebäude aufschlägt...und das sehen sie gleich 2 mal! sie fliegt nämlich rein, explodiert und ein großer teil der maschine kommt hinten direkt wieder aus dem gebäude raus?! soviel zu pulverisieren beim augschlag


Sorry, du hast ja nun wirklich KEINE ahnung. Natürlich wurden auch die Flugzeug im WTC pulverisiert, nicht ohne Grund kam am Ende nichts mehr raus, außer vllt einigen Großteilen, die sich lösen konnten. Genauso wurden auch sämtliche Stockwerke beim Einsturz durch die großen Massen pulverisiert. Nicht umsonst hat man kleinste Rückstände von Computern & Co im Staub gefunden, der sich überall in New York ausgebreitet hat. Wo bitte schön steht, dass die Flugzeuge HINTEN wieder rausgekommen sind? Was für einen Bullshit laberst du eigentlich 

Hier mal was passiert, wenn ein Flugzeug mit 800km/h auf eine Betonmauer prallt:
YouTube - F4 Phantom Vs. Wall

Japp, da bleibt echt viel verwertbares übrig!


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

was labberst du denn für eine ********! überleg dir mal wie du dich ausdrückst... guck dir erstmal die videos von den einschlägen an! alles wurde pulverisiert, deshalb hat man 30 minuten später ja auch den pass eines entführers gefunden, unversert... du glaubst wohl auch noch an den weihnachtsmann?

guckst du hier: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9llgS8EDtk&feature=related

http://infokrieg.tv/cotillard_911_030208.html

" Das japanische Parlament, der ehemalige Präsident Italiens, CIA-Veteran Robert Baer und sogar Musiker-Ikone Willie Nelson haben alle in den vergangenen Monaten 9/11 in Frage gestellt. Ebenso verurteilten ein ehemaliger Top-Beamter von Tony Blairs Kabinett, der ehemalige deutsche Staatssekretär von Bülow, der Mann hinter Reagans Wirtschaftspolitik sowie unzählige weitere qualifizierte Individuen die offizielle Geschichte. Die Mehrheit der Familien der 9/11-Opfer zweifelt die offizielle Geschichte an und fordert seit Jahren neue Ermittlungen. Dies wurde bestätigt von Bill Doyle, dem Vorsitzenden der größten Gruppierung von Hinterbliebenen. Die Versuche der Massenmedien, auf Cotillard einzuprügeln, zeugen von zunehmender Verzweiflung in dem Bestreben, das offizielle 9/11-Märchen am Leben zu erhalten."

ist echt sowas von peinlich das leute wie du, die offensichtlich nie mit dem thema kontakt hatten, sich hier so profilieren.


Peter H. Allen, Representative from Cheshire, New Hampshire State House of Representatives, 2000-present; member, Environment and Agriculture Committee.

Brae Antcliffe BA LLB, Elected Alderman to the Council of The City of Sydney, Australia, early 1980s for 3.5 years

Berit Ås, former member of Parliament, Norway (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Shirley Bianchi, 1999-2007 District Two San Luis Obispo County Supervisor, California (Retired) Click here to see statement 

Michael E. J. Blastos, Mayor of Keene, NH, USA, 2000-2008; City Councilor, Keene, NH, 1976-1999.

Eric Booth, elected Former Islands Trustee, Salt Spring Island Local Trust Committee (Local Government), 2002-2005 Click here to see statement 

Dr. Robert M. Bowman, former Director of Advanced Space Programs Development for the U.S. Air Force in the Ford and Carter administrations (Charter Member of PL911Truth) Click here to see statement

Andreas von Bülow, former State Secretary in the Federal Ministry of Defense, West Germany; former Minister of Research and Technology; former member of the German Parliament (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Donald R. Bustion, former Assistant Attorney General of Texas

Giulietto Chiesa, Italian member of the European Parliament; vice chairman, Committee on International Trade; member, Committee on Security and Defense (Charter Member of PL911Truth) 

Gerard Chevrot, Municipal Councilor, Saint-Sixt, France 

Matt Cole, Board of Trustees, Town of Alma; Alma, Colorado, USA

Wolfram Elsner, PhD, former head of the Planning Division of the Ministry of Economic Affairs of the State of Bremen; director of the Bremen State Economic Research Institute; and Bremen State Official for Industrial Defense Conversion, 1989 - 2001 (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Peter S. Espiefs, Member from Keene, New Hampshire (USA) House of Representatives, 2000-2008; former Judge of the Cheshire Country Probate Court, 1979-1999; former member Keene City Council.

Douglas Nixon Everingham, Member, House of Representatives, Australia, 1967-75 and 1977-84, Minister for Health 1972-75, a Vice-President, World Health Assembly 1975, Parliamentary Adviser, UN delegation. Click here to see statement

Jeanette Fitzsimons, Co-leader of the New Zealand Green Party since 1995, and member of the House of Representatives since 1999. Click here to see statement

Constance Fogal, Canadian Action Party Leader, 2004-2008 (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Yukihisa Fujita, member of the House of Councilors, National Diet of Japan; Chairman, Special Committee on North Korean Abduction Issue and Related Matters; former member of the House of Representatives (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Ole Gerstrom, Member of Parliament, Denmark, 1973-1975. Click here to see statement

Bill Goodacre, Smithers, BC, Town Council (12 years); elected Member of the British Columbia (Canada) Legislature, 1996-2001 Click here to see statement

Honorable Art Goodtimes, fourth term County Commissioner for San Miguel, Colorado, USA San Miguel, Colorado, USA Click here to see statement

Senator Mike Gravel, United States Senator (1969 - 1981) (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Roland Gustafson, Municipal Council, Haninge Municipality, Sweden, 2006-- Click here to see statement



Betty B. Hall, New Hampshire State House of Representatives, 1978-2002, 2004-present School Board Member, Hollis/Brookline School Board (COOP), 2003 Chair, Brookline School Board, 1963-1971.

Dan Hamburg, former Californian member of the US House of Representatives (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Joel S. Hirschhorn, Senior Staff Member, Congressional Office of Technology Assessment 1978-1990 (Charter Member of PL911Truth) Click here to see statement

Barbara Honegger, former White House Policy Analyst and Special Assistant to the Assistant to President Ronald Reagan (1981 - 1983) (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Ferdinando Imposimato, elected Italian Senator, 1987-1992, and 1994-1996. Elected to the Chamber of Deputies (Parliament), 1992-1994 Click here to see statement

Tadashi Inuzuka, member of the House of Councilors, National Diet of Japan (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Karen S. Johnson, former member of the Senate of the State of Arizona, where she was chair of the Family Services Committee (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Scott Kennedy, former Mayor and City Council Member (12 years), Santa Cruz, California

Senator Prof. Muhammad Ibrahim Khan, member of Pakistan's Senate since 2006; member of Standing committee on Education and Science and Technology; member of Standing Committee on Law, Justice and Human Rights and Parliamentary Affairs; Vice President of Jamaat e Islami (Pakistan) Click here to see statement

Dr. Sergey Ivanovic Kolesnikov, Member of the State Duma of the Federal Assembly (Parliament) of the Russian Federation. He is vice president of the Duma Commitee for Eco Defense. Former Deputy Director of the Russian Academy of Medical Sciences (RAMN).

Paul Lannoye, former Belgian member of the European Parliament, where he was vice chair of the Committee on Energy, Research, and Technology (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Kira Lukiyanova, Member of the Parliament of the Russian Federation (Duma). Vice-Chairman of the Investment Committee of the Duma.

Jon Paul McClellan, chief election judge (appointed), Eastside Precinct, Orange County, North Carolina; former elected chair of the precinct organization. Click here to see statement

Cynthia McKinney, former Georgian member of the US House of Representatives, where she was a member of the Armed Services Committee and the International Relations Committee (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Michael Meacher, Minister of the British Parliament; former Minister of the Environment; former Undersecretary for Industry (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Per Mohn, deputy representative to the Norwegian Parliament from Akershus, 1989–1993


Dr. Andrew J. Moulden, Leader of the Canadian Action Party (Charter Member of PL911Truth)


David Nelson, Hate Crimes Working Group (appointed advisory commission), U.S. Department of Justice, Utah, 1997-2001 Click here to see statement

Marty B. O'Malley, elected Democratic member of Council, Forest Hills, PA Click here to see statement


Walter Pitman, Member of the Canadian House of Commons, 1960-1962, member of the Ontario Legislature, 1967-1971. Order of Canada, Order of Ontario Click here to see statement

Bruce Randall, elected Longmeadow (Massachusetts) Water & Sewer Commissioner, 2002-2003, then Chairman, 2003-2004 Click here to see statement


Barbara Hull Richardson, State of New Hampshire, House of Representatives, 1992- . Vice Chairman, Children and Family Law Committee


Senator Fernando Rossi, member of the Italian Parliament (Senato), 2006-2008 Click here to see statement


Val Scott, founding member of Canada's New Democratic Party; former Trustee and Vice Chairman of North York Board of Education, Ontario, Canada (Charter Member of PL911Truth) Click here to see statement


Prof. David C. Smith, former Town Councillor, Mont Saint Aignan, Normandy, France


Simon C. Smith, elected to Sandwell Metropolitan Borough Council, Great Bridge Electoral Division, United Kingdom

Joel Tyner, third term county legislator for Clinton and Rhinebeck, Dutchess County, New York State; Environmental Committee Chair for Duchess County Legislature.

Gianni Vattimo, member of European Parliament, 1999 - 2004 (Italy); Committee on Citizens' Freedoms and Rights, Justice and Home Affairs; Committee on Employment and Social Affairs; Committee on Culture, Youth, Education, the Media and Sport (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Jesse Ventura, former Governor of Minnesota (Charter Member of PL911Truth)

Bruno Vézina, elected Mayor of Irlande, Quebec, Canada, 2003

Terry Wachniak, elected to City Council, Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada, from 1986 to

Suzi Wizowaty, Representative for Chittenden 3-5, Vermont Legislature, USA. Click here to see statement

Charles R. Weed, State of New Hampshire House of Representatives, Member for Keene, NH, 2000- . Member, Labor, Industrial and Rehabilitative Services Committee. Professor of Political Science, Keene State College. Click here to see statement

Victor Zvagelsky, Member of the State Duma of the Federal Assembly (Parliament) of the Russian Federation, and the head of the subcommittee of economic relations.

Virginia Deane Abernethy, Ph.D., anthropologist, author, Population Politics 
Ed Asner, actor, activist 
Marshall Auerback, international portfolio strategist for David W. Tice & Associates, Inc. 
Catherine Austin Fitts, Asst. Secretary of Housing in the first Bush administration 
Keidi Obi Awadu, aka The Conscious Rasta, talk show host, LIBRadio 
Michael Badnarik, Libertarian candidate for President 
Byron Belitsos, publisher, Origin Press, author Planetary Democracy 
Philip J. Berg, Esquire, former deputy attorney general, Pennsylvania 
Medea Benjamin, activist, author, co-founder, Global Exchange and Code Pink 
Dennis Bernstein, investigative reporter, radio host of KPFA's Flashpoints 
Steve Bhaerman aka Swami Beyondananda, author, political comedian 
Brad Blanton, Ph.D., psychotherapist, author, Radical Honesty 
Saniel Bonder, spiritual teacher and author, Great Relief 
Dr. Robert Bowman, USAF Lt. Col. (Rtd.), founder, Institute for Space and Security Studies 
John Buchanan, author, candidate for the Republican Party Presidential nomination, 2004 
Gray Brechin, Ph.D., author, environmental historian, professor, UC Berkeley 
Fred Burks, presidential interpreter for Bush, Clinton, Cheney, and Gore 
Norma Carr-Rufino, Ph.D., author, professor of management, San Francisco State University 
Angana Chatterji, Ph.D., scholar-activist and professor of anthropology 
Paul Cienfuegos, co-founder, Democracy Unlimited of Humboldt County 
David Cobb, attorney, national presidential candidate, US Green Party 
John Cobb, Ph.D., theologian, co-author, For the Common Good 
Ernest Callenbach, founder/editor, Film Quarterly, author, Ecotopia 
Kevin Danaher, Ph.D., author, speaker, co-founder, Global Exchange 
Stephen Dinan, author, Radical Spirit 
Bill Doyle, advocate for 9/11 families, father of Joseph Doyle, Cantor Fitzgerald employee 
Ronnie Dugger, journalist/author, co-founder, Alliance for Democracy 
Rachel Ehrenfeld, Ph.D., Director, American Center for Democracy, author, Funding Evil 
Daniel Ellsberg, author, Secrets: A Memoir of Vietnam and the Pentagon Papers 
Jodie Evans, president, Code Pink 
Richard Falk, Professor Emeritus of International Law, Princeton University 
Michael Franti, musician, filmmaker, human rights worker 
Jim Garrison, Ph.D., president, State of the World Forum, author, America as Empire 
Bruce Gagnon, Chair, Global Network Against Weapons & Nuclear Power in Space 
Ric Giardina, author, consultant, speaker, former Director of Trademarks and Brands for Intel 
John Gray, Ph.D., #1 bestselling author, Men Are from Mars, Women Are from Venus 
Stan Goff, 25-year Army Special Ops veteran, author, Full Spectrum Disorder 
Melvin Goodman, senior fellow, Center for International Policy, author, former Senior Analyst, CIA, professor, National War College 
Morton Goulder, Deputy Secretary for Intelligence and Warning under Nixon, Ford, and Carter 
David Ray Griffin, Ph.D., theologian, author, New Pearl Harbor 
Doris "Granny D" Haddock, campaign finance crusader, NH Democratic candidate for Senate 
Thom Hartmann, radio host; author, Unequal Protection 
Richie Havens, singer, songwriter, performer, artist 
Paul Hawken, bestselling author, environmentalist, entrepreneur, founder of Smith & Hawken 
Randy Hayes, founder, Rainforest Action Network, US National Director, Direction Conservation 
Richard Heinberg, author, The Party's Over, core faculty, New College of California 
Van Jones, executive director, Ella Baker Center for Human Rights 
Rob Kall, editor, OpEdNews.com, president, Futurehealth, Inc. 
Georgia Kelly, executive director, Praxis Peace Institute 
Sean Kelly, Ph.D., author, professor of philosophy and religion, CA Institute of Integral Studies 
John Joseph Kennedy, Democratic Write-in Presidential Candidate for 2004 
Mimi Kennedy, actress, Dharma and Greg, progressive activist 
Faiz Khan, M.D., Triage Emergency Physician on 9/11, Assistant Imam 
David Korten, author, When Corporations Rule the World 
France Moore Lappé, author, Diet for a Small Planet; founder, Small Planet Institute 
Scott M. Legere, 25 year radio broadcaster as Scott Ledger, Tampa FL 
Rabbi Michael Lerner, editor, TIKKUN Magazine, author, Healing Israel/Palestine 
Michael Levine, bestselling author of Deep Cover, journalist, 25-year veteran of the DEA 
Joanna Macy, Ph.D., eco-philosopher, author 
Enver Masud, founder, The Wisdom Fund, author, The Truth About Islam 
John McCarthy, former Special Forces Captain, president, Veterans Equal Rights Protection Advocacy 
Ray McGovern, former CIA analyst, co-founder, Veteran Intelligence Professionals for Sanity 
Cynthia McKinney, five-term Congresswoman from Georgia 
Ralph Metzner, Ph.D., author, professor, co-founder, Green Earth Foundation 
Mark Crispin Miller, media critic, author, professor, New York University 
Joseph W. Montaperto, New York City Fire Department 
Leuren Moret, geoscientist, radiation specialist, environmental commissioner 
Ralph Nader, Independent candidate for President 
Craig Neal, author, co-founder, The Heartland Institute, former publisher, Utne Reader 
Jeff Norman, executive director, Tour of Duty 
Jenna Orkin, Esquire, World Trade Center Environmental Organization 
Kelly Patricia O'Meara, investigative journalist, public relations 
Michael Parenti, Ph.D., author, Superpatriotism and The Terrorism Trap 
Edward L. Peck, former US Ambassador and Chief of Mission to Iraq, former Deputy Director to the White House Task Force on Terrorism 
Peter Phillips, Ph.D., professor, Sonoma State University, director, Project Censored 
Henri Poole, Internet pioneer, board member, Free Software Foundation 
Robert Rabbin, author, speaker, creator of TruthForPresident.org 
Paul H. Ray, Ph.D., sociologist, author, The Cultural Creatives 
John Renesch, business futurist, author, Getting to the Better Future 
John Rensenbrink, professor emeritus, Bowdoin College, co-founder, US Green Party 
John Robbins, author, founder, EarthSave International 
William Rodriguez, 9/11 rescue effort hero, founder, Hispanic Victims Group 
Neal Rogin, Emmy-award winning writer, performer, social observer 
Allen Roland, Ph.D., psychotherapist, published author and peace activist 
Rosemary Radford Ruether, professor of feminist theology, Graduate Theological Union 
Michael Ruppert, publisher/editor, From The Wilderness, author, Crossing the Rubicon 
Chris Sanders, founder, Sanders Research Associates 
Karl W. B. Schwarz, President, CEO, Patmos Nanotechnologies, LLC 
Peter Dale Scott, Ph.D., Professor Emeritus, author, Drugs, Oil, and War 
Firefighter Kevin Shea, FDNY Hazmat Operations 
Michelle Shocked, singer/songwriter, activist 
Indira Singh, risk management and computer systems consultant 
J. Michael Springmann, attorney, former Foreign Service Officer, US Department of State 
Douglas Sturm, Ph.D., university professor emeritus, Bucknell University 
Marjorie Hewit Suchocki, Ph.D., theologian, author 
Chuck Turner, Boston City Council 
James W. Walter Jr., venture investor, philanthropist, founder of Walden Three 
Dan Whaley, E-commerce pioneer, founder of GetThere.com, acquired for $750M 
Burns H. Weston, J.S.D., Professor of Law Emeritus, Director, Center for Human Rights, U-Iowa 
Howard Zinn, professor, historian, author, A People’s History of the United States 


u.a. Andreas von Bülow, mehrer ehemalige cia-mitarbeiter (darunter auch ein ehemals vorsitzender), mi5/mi6 mitarbeiter, etliche hollywoodgrößen u.a. charly sheen

bevor ich diesen thread mit der liste sprenge guckst du besser hier:

war-is-illegal.org - Impeachment - Bush, Cheney, Military withdrawal from Afghanistan and Iraq


und weil ja allses in dem gebäude pulverisiert wurde winken ein paar minuten später auch schon eingeschlossene aus dem loch... wo angeblich solch riesige temps herrschen... haha...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Hier mal was passiert, wenn ein Flugzeug mit 800km/h auf eine Betonmauer prallt:
> YouTube - F4 Phantom Vs. Wall
> 
> Japp, da bleibt echt viel verwertbares übrig!


 
Das wollte ich auch schon mal posten, für alle Verschwörer, die meinen, dass das Loch im Pentagon zu klein für ein Fluzeug ist.
Habs aber nie gefunden.  

Sieht fett aus, wie sich das Flugzeug in Einzelteile auflöst und die Mauer nur einen Meter nach hinten verschoben wird. Ich hab mal ein Bild davon gesehen (von der Mauer danach). Da waren nur ein paar Rußspuren von der Verbrennung drauf, nichts ist da abgeschlagen.

Tja, Betonwände nehmen keine kinetische Energie auf, aber das gehört ja in den Haider Thread rein.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

nur ist diese mauer absolut überdimensioniert und in dem video direkt für diesen crash konzipiert worden und so gebaut worden das sie maximale kinetische energie aufnimmt... das ist ja wohl niemals vergleichbar mit der wand des pentagons... und das erklärt auch nicht was mit den triebwerken der maschine passiert sein soll. diese hätten sich in jedem fall ins gebäude bohren müssen (hochfester legierter stahl, mehrere tonnen schwer), oder zumindest auf der aussenhaut des pentagons aufschlagen müssen. aber das haben sie nicht, weil definitiv keine passagiermaschine in das gebäude flog... 
die nase des flieger ist viel weicher als die triebwerke, allerdings soll diese ein 5m loch geschlgen haben während die triebwerke nichtmal ein fenster beschädigten. das kann man doch nicht übersehen???
also ihr helden, was ist mit den triebwerken geschehen??? das sind die härtesten teile des flugzeugs???


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

Jetzt kommt was das die mit zamgeschmolzen sind


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sieht fett aus, wie sich das Flugzeug in Einzelteile auflöst und die Mauer nur einen Meter nach hinten verschoben wird. Ich hab mal ein Bild davon gesehen (von der Mauer danach). Da waren nur ein paar Rußspuren von der Verbrennung drauf, nichts ist da abgeschlagen.


Jep. Umso verwunderlicher wie man in den Trümmern der Türme die Ausweise der Flugzeugentführer finden konnte. 

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> die nase des flieger ist viel weicher als die triebwerke, allerdings soll diese ein 5m loch geschlgen haben während die triebwerke nichtmal ein fenster beschädigten. das kann man doch nicht übersehen???
> also ihr helden, was ist mit den triebwerken geschehen??? das sind die härtesten teile des flugzeugs???


 
Diese hängen an den Tragflächen dran und jetzt rate mal, was mit den Tragflächen passiert, wenn der Rumpf gegen die Wand schlägt?
Genau, sie reißen einfach ab, mit den Triebwerken dran. Die sind nie gegen die Hauswand gekommen.



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep. Umso verwunderlicher wie man in den Trümmern der Türme die Ausweise der Flugzeugentführer finden konnte.
> 
> MfG


 
Nö, bei Flugzeugabstürzen findet man ja auch immer noch völlig heile Koffer oder unzerstörte Sitze.


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Diese hängen an den Tragflächen dran und jetzt rate mal, was mit den Tragflächen passiert, wenn der Rumpf gegen die Wand schlägt?
> Genau, sie reißen einfach ab, mit den Triebwerken dran. Die sind nie gegen die Hauswand gekommen.
> 
> 
> ...




UND jetzt hast du GENAU das unlogische... Dann müssten sie nach deiner Aussage VOR dem Gebäude liegen... da lag aber nix  Der Aufräumdienst war aber schnell WOW



Genau... der hatte seinen Pass im KOFFER!!! xD 
Bin zwar schon lang nicht mehr geflogen, aber hat man den nicht immer bei sich?!? Vorallem, da brennt alles, das Flugzeug steckt in mitten im Turm und hat einen Feuer ausgelöst, das so gut wie alles niederbrennt... ABER der Ausweis von dem bleibt heile, obwohl es dort brennt, es alles zermatscht wurde, UND noch flüssiges Metal unter dem ganzen Schutt rumgurkt... ABER der ausweis von dem Entführer ist heile...

Hast du dich mal drüber nachgedacht was du da sagst?!?


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Diese hängen an den Tragflächen dran und jetzt rate mal, was mit den Tragflächen passiert, wenn der Rumpf gegen die Wand schlägt?
> Genau, sie reißen einfach ab, mit den Triebwerken dran. Die sind nie gegen die Hauswand gekommen.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wie kannst du solchen müll erzählen... als referenz gibt es genug viedeos wie die flugzeuge in die tower krachten. hab ich etwa übersehen das die flügel abgerochen sind??? wie lächerlich...
und selbst wenn, warum lagen diese dann nicht draussen oder waren überhaupt irgendwo zu finden?
warum gab es keinerlei erkennbare wrackstücke oder gepäck?
jetzt machst du dich aber lächerlich^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Wieso mache ich mich lächerlich? 
Ihr macht euch doch lächerlich. Hast du eine Ahnung aus wievielen Zeilen so ein Triebwerk besteht?
Das zerspringt in Einzelteile, wenn es irgendwo aufschlägt.
Von wegen steinhart und so, kompletter Unfug.

Ich habs schon mal erwähnt, informiere dich mal über kinetische Energie, dann weißt du mehr und laberst nicht so einen Unsinn.


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

hahaha, ey du hast selber gesehen wie die triebwerke 2 fette löcher in die fassade des wtc rissen... jetzt erzählst du solchen schwachsinn??? denkst du ein flugzeug ist so gebaut das es sich einfach mal in einzelteile auflöst? Die triebwerke sind definitv die härtesten teile am flugzeug, da kannst du erzählen was du willst. das grenzt jetzt wirklich an völligem schwachsinn was du erzählst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Nein, sind sie nicht, offensichtlich hast du keine Ahnung von Triebwerksentwicklung also lass es lieber bleiben.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, bei Flugzeugabstürzen findet man ja auch immer noch völlig heile Koffer oder unzerstörte Sitze.


Jep, bei normal Abstürzen schon. Diese Flugzeuge sind jedoch in Stah/Beton Gebäude reingeflogen und wurden anschliessend unter Diesen begraben. 
Ich halte es für mehr als unwahrscheinlich aber sei es drum. Rückgängig machen lassen sich die Folgeereignisse des Unglückes/Anschlages oder Sonstiges, eh nicht. 

MfG


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht, offensichtlich hast du keine Ahnung von Triebwerksentwicklung also lass es lieber bleiben.



Omg... dann erklär mir mal wieso beim WTC die Flügel nicht abgebrochen sind. Die hätten nach deiner Aussage auch an der Wand abprallen müssen und als "Triebwerkregen" hinunterprasseln müssen.
Außerdem versenkt sich der Rumpf und der restliche hinterteil vom Flugzeug KOMPLETT ins Pendagon, ABER die Triebwerke... ja die mhhh die sind in 1000e einzelteile verflogen xD

Also irgendwas passt da nicht...


Edit:



DaStash schrieb:


> Jep, bei normal Abstürzen schon. Diese Flugzeuge sind jedoch in Stah/Beton Gebäude reingeflogen und wurden anschliessend unter Diesen begraben.
> Ich halte es für mehr als unwahrscheinlich aber sei es drum. Rückgängig lassen sich die Folgeereignisse des Unglückes/Anschlages oder Sonstiges, eh nicht.
> 
> MfG



Habe ich ein paar Beiträge auch schon gesagt  Aber er glaubt immer noch das dieser heile aus dem Feuerball raus kam


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Omg... dann erklär mir mal wieso beim WTC die Flügel nicht abgebrochen sind. Die hätten nach deiner Aussage auch an der Wand abprallen müssen und als "Triebwerkregen" hinunterprasseln müssen.
> Außerdem versenkt sich der Rumpf und der restliche hinterteil vom Flugzeug KOMPLETT ins Pendagon, ABER die Triebwerke... ja die mhhh die sind in 1000e einzelteile verflogen xD
> 
> Also irgendwas passt da nicht...


 
Denk doch mal darüber nach, aus was die Wände des WTCs gefertigt sind und aus was die Wände des Pentagons sind und jetzt überleg mal, welche Wände wohl dicker sind.
Dann kannst du deine Frage selbst beantworten.


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Denk doch mal darüber nach, aus was die Wände des WTCs gefertigt sind und aus was die Wände des Pentagons sind und jetzt überleg mal, welche Wände wohl dicker sind.
> Dann kannst du deine Frage selbst beantworten.



Liest du eigentlich unsere Beiträge? Wie schafft dann bitte der Rumpf nicht abzuprallen?!? 
Ich glaube das die Triebwerke mindestens genausoviel aushalten wie die Rümpfe... zumindestens hätten sie ersichtliche Schäden hitnerlassen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich unsere Beiträge?


 
Im Halbschlaf und mit viel Alk. 



Axi schrieb:


> Wie schafft dann bitte der Rumpf nicht abzuprallen?!?


 
Den Satz verstehe ich nicht.



Axi schrieb:


> Ich glaube das die Triebwerke mindestens genausoviel aushalten wie die Rümpfe... zumindestens hätten sie ersichtliche Schäden hitnerlassen...


 
Nö, ein Triebwerk fliegt auseinander, weil es aus vielen tausend Teilen besteht.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Liest du eigentlich unsere Beiträge? Wie schafft dann bitte der Rumpf nicht abzuprallen?!?
> Ich glaube das die Triebwerke mindestens genausoviel aushalten wie die Rümpfe... zumindestens hätten sie ersichtliche Schäden hitnerlassen...


Logischerweise schaffen es die Triebwerke aufgrund ihrer kinetischen Energie noch INS gebäude, werden dort aber natürlich zerfetzt - vllt bleiben sie auch heile und wurden erst beim einsturz zerquetscht.

Nebenbei wurde in einem Link behauptet, es hätte ja in Madrid mal einen Turm gegeben, der tagelang gebrannt hätte, ohne einzustürzen. Nur blöd, dass dieser Turm nach nichtmal zwei Stunden begann einzustürzen - nicht vollständig, aber teilweise. Wohlgemerkt: Ein LEERES gebäude, ohne das da erst ein riesen Haufen Metall reinfliegt und dann auch noch Riesenmengen von Kerosin verbrennen:
Windsor-Turm ? Wikipedia

Und dann soll ein Einsturz eine Stunde NACH dem treffer von einem riesigen Verkehrsflugzeug unrealitisch sein?!


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

Aber wie zur Hölle schafft dann der Rumpf durch das halbe Pentagon zu Rasen.

Und warum Prallen die Triebwerke nicht auch beim WTC einfach ab?!? die Außenwand war ja schließlich auch mit Stahlträgern versehen.


Und zu dem pass der da Heil wieder rauskam habt ihr jetzt auch noch nichts gesagt.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Und dann soll ein Einsturz eine Stunde NACH dem treffer von einem riesigen Verkehrsflugzeug unrealitisch sein?!


Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wurde eigentlich schon zu dem Punkt etwas gesagt, warum das Gebäude kerzengerade einstürzte?

MfG


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. November 2009)

Der Rumpf ist doch nicht durchs Pentagon geflogen, der hat ein Loch gerissen und ist dann zusammengefaltet worden.

Diese "Stahlbetonwand" des WTCs ist hauchdünn.
Warst du mal drinne? Ich schon, die sind noch dünner als normale Wohnhäuse bei uns.
Das Pentagon dagegen hat sehr dicke Wände, ähnlich wie die Betonwand, wo das Kampfflugzeug gegengezogen wurde.
Da zerspringt einfach alles dran.



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wurde eigentlich schon zu dem Punkt etwas gesagt, warum das Gebäude kerzengerade einstürzte?
> 
> MfG


 
Jep, wurde schon aufgegriffen und dafür gibts sehr gute Erklärungen, man beachte, wie das Gebäude aufgebaut ist, dann erklärt es sich von selbst, warum es so einstürzen musste und nicht anders.
Deshalb haben die Terroristen auch das Empire State Building nicht angegriffen, das ist völlig anders aufgebaut und wäre nicht eingestürzt.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Aber wie zur Hölle schafft dann der Rumpf durch das halbe Pentagon zu Rasen.


Das Pentagon (zumindest der oberirdische Teil) ist nur ein ganz normales Gebäude, da hat ein Flugzeug nun überhaupt kein Problem mit.



Axi schrieb:


> Und warum Prallen die Triebwerke nicht auch beim WTC einfach ab?!? die Außenwand war ja schließlich auch mit Stahlträgern versehen.


Reinster Zufall. Man kann diese Crashes wohl 1000 Mal machen und JEDES Mal kommt ein anderes Ergebnis heraus.



Axi schrieb:


> Und zu dem pass der da Heil wieder rauskam habt ihr jetzt auch noch nichts gesagt.


Warum sollte der nicht beim Einschlag hinausgeschleudert werden?



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread gelesen aber wurde eigentlich schon zu dem Punkt etwas gesagt, warum das Gebäude kerzengerade einstürzte?


Das WTC bestand nur aus einem äußeren Stahlskelett mit jeweils eingehängten und in der horizontalen stabilisierenden Stahlböden. Nach dem Einschlag der Flugzeuge und dem entsprechenden Feuer begann sich dieser Stahl zu verformen, die Böden fielen herunter und durch das Gewicht der oberen Stockwerke biegen sich die äußeren Stahlträger nach außen (sieht man auch auf vielen Videos kurz vor dem Kollabs), bis sie schließlich kollabieren. Von da an zermalmen die oberen Stockwerke alles, was ihnen in den Weg kommt.


----------



## DaStash (30. November 2009)

@Bucklew/Quantenslipstream

Danke für die Antworten, dass ist so auch einleuchtend und deckt sich mit meiner Kenntnis. 

MfG


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

Dann wiederum frag ich mich, warum die Behörden und der Staat nicht die Videos herrausruckt, wo definitiv bewiesen werden könnte, das es nicht z.b. ein Marschflugkörper gewesen sein könnte.

Da kommen die immer nur mit solchen Sachen wie, das hat kein Belang oder bleibt unter Verschluss.
Dann ist es doch klar, das viele Behaupten das es nicht so gewesen ist wie die Behaupten. Solln die halt die Daten nicht weiter unter Verschluss halten und einfach damit rausrücken, wenn die ja nicht so wichtig für den Fall sind. Dann hätten die auch ihre Ruhe mit solchen Verschwörungen.


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Axi schrieb:


> Dann ist es doch klar, das viele Behaupten das es nicht so gewesen ist wie die Behaupten. Solln die halt die Daten nicht weiter unter Verschluss halten und einfach damit rausrücken, wenn die ja nicht so wichtig für den Fall sind. Dann hätten die auch ihre Ruhe mit solchen Verschwörungen.


Nö, egal was veröffentlicht werden würde, es wird immer noch Leute geben, die meinen, dass alles ne Lüge ist.


----------



## Axi (30. November 2009)

Find ich aber trotzdem recht komisch das die sachen hinter Verschluss halten. 
Ich zu meinen Teil misstraue schon jemanden der sagt es stimmt so wie wir sagen aber das Beweismaterial bzw. das wo eins sein könnte halten wir unter Verschluss. 
Das es immer Leute gibt die alles und jeden anzweifeln ist klar. Wäre ja auch sonst irgendwie langweilig


----------



## SpaM_BoT (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> das ist ja wohl niemals vergleichbar mit der wand des pentagons... und das erklärt auch nicht was mit den triebwerken der maschine passiert sein soll. diese hätten sich in jedem fall ins gebäude bohren müssen (hochfester legierter stahl, mehrere tonnen schwer), oder zumindest auf der aussenhaut des pentagons aufschlagen müssen. aber das haben sie nicht, *weil definitiv keine passagiermaschine in das gebäude flog*...


Ich sehe, Du bist ein Anhänger der No-Planer Fraktion. Selbst eingefleischte Truther wenden sich langsam aber stetig von der "No-Plane-Hypothese" ab da sie erkennen dass sie mit dieser Hypothese kein Land gewinnen. Die einzigen die noch an No-Plane-Hypothese glauben sind hochgradig Faktenresistent und leiden offensichtlich unter Kognitiver Dissonanz. Möchtest Du Terence Skill zu dieser Gruppe dazugehören?
Du hättest gern Fakten zum Pentagon, hier gibt es Fakten:
http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/build03/PDF/b03017.pdf


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> Ist das hier das Faktenforum?



Ist es, zumindest in erster Instanz. Wie Threads zu Überlichtgeschwindigkeit und Philosophie beweisen, lassen wir auch rein theoretische Themen zu, wir verlangen aber, dass diese logisch bleiben. In dem Moment, in dem sich ein Thread von einer Diskussion über Fakten (bevorzugt) oder Theorien (okay - aber riskant) zu einem Streit über Meinungen oder Sichtweisen verlagert, hat er hier (und auch im Rest des Forums) nichts mehr zu suchen. Wer sich mit anderen zanken möchte, suche sich bitte eine andere Plattform.
(Themen, die aus mangel an Informationen nicht in Streit, aber in inhaltsloses Geplänkel auslaufen, sind ggf. in der RuKa passend)



> Erkläre mir doch mal weshalb man hier über dieses thema nicht debattieren darf?



Man darf über das Thema debattieren - kein Problem. Aber das Thema hier ist "...wirklich... ...11. September" und nicht "Meinung von XYZ über den 11. September". Letzteres hat hier nichts höchstens was zu suchen, wenn es um die Bewertung eines z.B. Politikers geht - aber Forenteilnehmer sind nicht Thema, das verbietet sich schon aus Gründen des Konflikt-/Beleidigungspotentials.





Axi schrieb:


> Dann wiederum frag ich mich, warum die Behörden und der Staat nicht die Videos herrausruckt, wo definitiv bewiesen werden könnte, das es nicht z.b. ein Marschflugkörper gewesen sein könnte.
> 
> Da kommen die immer nur mit solchen Sachen wie, das hat kein Belang oder bleibt unter Verschluss.



Eine der offiziellen (und nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisenden) Erklärungen ist afaik die Sicherheit. Wir reden hier immerhin von detaillierten Informationen über das Überwachungs und ggf. Sicherheitssystem des Hauptquartiers der US-Streitkräfte.



Bezüglich Flugzeugtriebwerken:
Die haben zwar viele Teile, aber die Masse konzentiert sich zu einem erheblichen Teil auf den Läufer und da auf die Welle. Bei vielen (allen?) Flugzeugabstürzen sind es (neben dem Leitwerk, das einfach die größte Knautschzone vor sich hat) die Triebwerke, von denen am meisten übrig bleibt. (Bilder: http://ns.gov.gu/guam/enginee.jpg http://news.sky.com/sky-news/content/StaticFile/jpg/2009/Feb/Week4/15229824.jpg http://www.corbisimages.com/images/VC001906.jpg?size=67&uid=183423BF-0C90-41DC-926D-64AE79163D4C).
Unterstützend kommt natürlich hinzu, dass sie bei Zivilflugzeugen meist abseits des Hauptgeschehens zu finden sind.
Umgekehrt bedeutet das aber auch, dass Triebwerke eine ziemlich große Masse (mehrere Tonnen) auf ziemlich kleinem Raum (bei einem Einschlag wohl letztendlich die Querschnittsfläche der Welle) konzentrieren. Es erscheint somit naheliegend, dass Triebwerke auch durch Hauswände maschieren, an denen der Rest des Flugzeuges daran zerschellt.

Wenn ich mich an Wikipedia halte, dann haben die RR-Triebwerke einer 757 ein Gewicht von 3,3 Tonnen (die P&W Gegenstücke vermutlich auch).
Bei einer Geschwindigkeit von 900km/h wären das rund 20 MJ an kinetischer Energie. Zum Vergleich: Der Leopard 2 kommt mit DM33 Munition (rein kinetisch und bekanntermaßen nicht schlecht in Sachen "Panzerung durchschlagen") auf gut 12 MJ...
Natürlich hat die Achse des Triebwerks eine größere Kopffläche (ausgehend von Läuferdurchmesser und Bildern tippe ich mal auf 25-30cm, ggf. weniger, je nachdem, wieviel von der Spitze "hart" ist), aber ich denke man kann doch davon ausgehen, dass das reicht, um eine Hauswand zu durchschlagen. (die zudem zeitgleich dem Aufprall des Flügels ausgesetzt ist)


----------



## Terence Skill (30. November 2009)

es gibt auch mehr als genug kameras von privaten firmen die direkt eingezogen wurden. warum veröffentlicht man nicht bilder dieser cams? 

den letzten teil hast du ja sehr nett ausgeführt. ich gebe dir da auch vollkommen recht. und jetzt wird die frage immer interessanter was beim pentagon geschehen sein soll. es ist deutlich zu sehen das die triebwerke keinerlei beschädigung hinterlassen haben... nichtmal ein flügelansatz ist zu erkennen. beim wtc hat man die komplette silouette des fliegers auf der hauswand gehabt. beim pentagon gabs einfach nur ein loch. das auch noch unsagbar klein war, für solch eine maschine. auch behaupten viele piloten das es garnicht möglich wäre 5 meter über dem boden mit so einem liner 800kmh zu fliegen. die luft wäre wohl viel zu dick... ausserdem heisst es doch das die maschine mehrere masten oder laternern im anflug etc umgemäht haben soll. wenn einer mal das video anschaut welches ich vorhin verlinkt hatte, da sieht man was allein mit diesem flugzeug passiert, wenn es mit dem flügel auf einen holzmasten prallt. es gibt keine leichen, keine gepäckstücke, keine identifizierbaren teile einer 757 und nur ein 5m "kleines loch"... wer da nicht misstrauisch wird???


----------



## Bucklew (30. November 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> es ist deutlich zu sehen das die triebwerke keinerlei beschädigung hinterlassen haben... nichtmal ein flügelansatz ist zu erkennen.


Ei, wird Zeit ne Brille zu kaufen.

Schau mal hier (danke Spambot ) auf Seite 17, Figure 3-10 - was ist das da wohl für ein breites Loch? Hups, da passen ja die Flügel durch....

Gern auch noch Bild 3.8-3.12 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> beim pentagon gabs einfach nur ein loch. das auch noch unsagbar klein war, für solch eine maschine.


Dieses "Loch" war nur grad nicht in der Front des Pentagon, sondern erst im Inneren. Also der Bereich, wo die Flügel schon längst pulverisiert waren und noch die Kabine (als stabilster Teil des Flugzeugs) weiter durchgeschlagen ist. Und das Loch passt 1a auf den Durchmesser eben einer 757-Kabine - was ein Zufall 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es gibt keine leichen, keine gepäckstücke, keine identifizierbaren teile einer 757 und nur ein 5m "kleines loch"... wer da nicht misstrauisch wird???


Quatsch, vergleiche oben verlinktes PDF, Seite 21, Figure 3.17 mit den Fundorten von Toten und auch Gepäckstücken (und da ist auch das ominöse Loch, das angeblich an der Außenfront des Pentagon sein soll verzeichnet ist).

Da nochmal für ganz Blinde, da sieht man auch wie wenig die Flügel in das Haus eingedrungen sind:
http://www.medienanalyse-international.de/pentagon-757.gif


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

ich fass es nicht... 

das ist ja jetz der größte witz überhaupt den ihr hier gelassen habt... du verweist auf irgendwelche billigsten mit paint gemalten bilder, und diese sollen erklären wo das flugzeug geblieben ist??? ist nicht dein ersnt oder was^^ blaue und rote punkte eingezeichnet auf den paint bildern sollen mir beweisen das dort leichen gefunden wurden??? 

die fotos sind alle schon laaaange bekannt. und genau diese tragen zur theorie bei? guck wohin du willst, du siehst nirgends ein gepäckstück,nirgends ein flugzeugteil oder irgendetwas was auf diesen flieger deuten würde. Nichts. und es sollte definitiv doch auch fotos davon geben?! übrigens selbst beim wtc wurden die triebwerke der flugzeuge bei den bergungsarbeiten gefunden.
computerbilder beweisen garnichts^^ die fotos sprechen dafür bände, wenn du mal deine brille aufsetzt, bzw vielleicht auch abnimmst.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> das ist ja jetz der größte witz überhaupt den ihr hier gelassen habt... du verweist auf irgendwelche billigsten mit paint gemalten bilder, und diese sollen erklären wo das flugzeug geblieben ist??? ist nicht dein ersnt oder was^^ blaue und rote punkte eingezeichnet auf den paint bildern sollen mir beweisen das dort leichen gefunden wurden???


War mir klar, dass du die Fakten natürlich geflissentlich ignorierst 

Danke, damit beweist du nicht nur mir, sondern defakto dem gesamten Forum, das dich die Fakten überhaupt nicht interessieren, sondern du lieber in deiner Verschwörungstraumwelt lebst. Nice one, spart man sich wenigstens viel Zeit für unsinnige Diskussion


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

FAKTEN MALT MAN NICHT MIT PAINT... Willst du mich verarschen?
Ich hätte mir mal wagen sollen den beweis für meine theorie mit paint zu malen... was hätte ich mir da anhören sollen?!


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> FAKTEN MALT MAN NICHT MIT PAINT... Willst du mich verarschen?
> Ich hätte mir mal wagen sollen den beweis für meine theorie mit paint zu malen... was hätte ich mir da anhören sollen?!


Wo ist das was mit Paint gemalt?

http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/build03/PDF/b03017.pdf

Ja genau, die NIST (USA-Pendant zur PTB hier in D) malt natürlich mit Paint 

Mit deiner Flamerei schaffst du es noch alle Threads schließen zu lassen, in denen du postes, nur weiter so!


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

Bucklew schrieb:


> Ei, wird Zeit ne Brille zu kaufen.
> 
> Schau mal hier (danke Spambot ) *auf Seite 17, Figure 3-10* - was ist das da wohl für ein breites Loch? Hups, da passen ja die Flügel durch....
> 
> ...


 
die bilder auf die du verweist sind entweder mit irgend nem billigen cad prog gemacht (*3.10* und der *link*), oder es sind lang bekannte fotos auf denen nichts anderes als schon längst bekannt ist zu sehen ist. keine flugzeugteile, keine gepäckstücke alles längst gesehene sachen. und denn ring nachdem er eingestürzt ist als beweis ist wohl auch kaum plausibel. studiere doch mal die andern bilder, dann hast du was zu tun. wäre interessant wenn du auch nur einen klitzekleinen hinweis in form von teilen trümmern usw finden würdest^^ 
dann haste was zu tun, ich geb mich solch sinnlosen debatten nich mehr hin. nicht mit dir...


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> die bilder auf die du verweist sind entweder mit irgend nem billigen cad prog gemacht (*3.10* und der *link*), oder es sind lang bekannte fotos auf denen nichts anderes als schon längst bekannt ist zu sehen ist. keine flugzeugteile, keine gepäckstücke alles längst gesehene sachen. und denn ring nachdem er eingestürzt ist als beweis ist wohl auch kaum plausibel. studiere doch mal die andern bilder, dann hast du was zu tun. wäre interessant wenn du auch nur einen klitzekleinen hinweis in form von teilen trümmern usw finden würdest^^
> dann haste was zu tun, ich geb mich solch sinnlosen debatten nich mehr hin. nicht mit dir...


Ne billiger Ausrede ist dir jetzt wohl auch nicht eingefallen, wie? Peinlich, peinlich. Erst den großen Fakten-Macher spielen und dann die Fakten von _WIRKLICHEN_ experten ignorieren. Das ist schon große Kunst, respekt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> es gibt auch mehr als genug kameras von privaten firmen die direkt eingezogen wurden. warum veröffentlicht man nicht bilder dieser cams?



Gibt es die?
Wurden die alle eingezogen?
Inklusive aller Kopien?

Gibt es Antworten auf diese Fragen von Quellen, bei denen man nicht befürchten muss, dass sie ggf. gar nicht erst intensiv nach Material bzw. möglichen Quellen von Material gesucht haben, weil die Geschichte, dass welches zurückgehalten wird, so schön in ihr Gesamtkonzept passt?



> den letzten teil hast du ja sehr nett ausgeführt. ich gebe dir da auch vollkommen recht. und jetzt wird die frage immer interessanter was beim pentagon geschehen sein soll. es ist deutlich zu sehen das die triebwerke keinerlei beschädigung hinterlassen haben... nichtmal ein flügelansatz ist zu erkennen.



Ich werd jetzt nicht im Detail wierholen, was bereits mehrere Seiten dieses Threads füllt, aber die Kurzfassung:
- Die Front des Pentagon ist auf einer Breite in sich zusammengebrochen, die ausreicht, um Rumpf, Tragflächenmittelstück und Triebwerke einer 757 durchzuschieben. Mehr Loch geht wohl nicht?
- Außerhalb des Einsturzbereiches sind auf allen Bildern weitere, kleinere Schäden an der Fassade zu entdecken, die Brandspuren könnten noch mehr verdecken. Da in diesem Bereich nur noch die Tragflächenspitzen (d.h. leichte, für geringere Kräfte konzipierte Alukonstruktionen) eingschlagen sind und dass, nachdem durch den Einschlag des Rumpfes und Aufprall auf den Boden eine große Menge der Bewegungsenergie verloren ging, sind auch keine größeren Schäden zu erwarten.



> beim wtc hat man die komplette silouette des fliegers auf der hauswand gehabt.



dito - siehe Thread.
Mir ist kein einziges Bild bekannt, bei dem man ein Loch mit der Silouhette eines Flugzeuges im WTC sehen kann. Es gibt nur Aufnahmen, auf denen das Flugzeug aufprallt (bei denen man aber nicht unterscheiden kann, ob es ein Flugzeugförmiger Fleck auf der Fassade oder ein Flugzeugförmiges Loch in der Fassade ist) und Aufnahmen, auf denen bereits größere Mengen Kerosin im inneren des Stockwerkes explodiert sind und somit etwaige Löcher verformt haben. Auf den meisten Aufnahmen ist schlichtweg nur der Rauch des Feuers zu sehen.
Unabhängig davon (und weil kein Post dieses Threads vollständig wäre, ohne es zu wiederholen  ): Die Wände des WTC waren einen leichtgewichtige Verschalung. Die Wände des Pentagon enthielten tragende Bestandteile. Ein Unterschied in der Wirkung eines einschlagenen Flugzeugs ist zu erwarten  .



> auch behaupten viele piloten das es garnicht möglich wäre 5 meter über dem boden mit so einem liner 800kmh zu fliegen. die luft wäre wohl viel zu dick...



Ich bin kein Pilot, wage es aber zu bezweifeln, dass diese Aussagen aus praktischer Erfahrung stammen 
Fest steht jedenfalls, das es möglich ist, Flugzeuge in der fraglichen Tiefe (nicht 5m, sondern sogar auf den letzten Metern fast Pentagon-Höhe, also eher 20m, im weiteren Vorfeld 50-100m) mit solchen Geschwindigkeiten zu fliegen - die Frage ist nur noch, für wieviel die Schubkraft einer 757 ausreicht. Bei 350km/h am Ende einer Startbahn ist nach meiner Erfahrung jedenfalls noch keine Verlangsamung der Beschleunigung zu spüren und die Maschiene hier kam zudem noch aus einem Sturzflug.



> ausserdem heisst es doch das die maschine mehrere masten oder laternern im anflug etc umgemäht haben soll. wenn einer mal das video anschaut welches ich vorhin verlinkt hatte, da sieht man was allein mit diesem flugzeug passiert, wenn es mit dem flügel auf einen holzmasten prallt.



Du meinst nicht zufällig dieses lächerliche Video, dass immer in dem Moment stoppt, in dem der Mast ~die Höhe des Flügelholmes erreicht, also des Teils, der für die gesamte Stabilität des Flügels sorgt?  (in der Außenaufnahme stoppen sie sogar ein bißchen zu spät, da hat der Mast an der Flügelspitze bereits einen 45° Winkel.  )
Nun: In dieser Sammlung sieht man das Video mal komplett:
YouTube - Airplane Crash Test
Die Holzmasten werden gnadenlos niedergemäht, anschließend rammt sich die Maschiene durch einen Erdwall und rutscht über den nächsten Hügel, wärend sich große Teile der Flügel noch an Ort und Stelle befinden. Ein schönes Beispiel dafür, warum man sehr, sehr sorgfältig darauf achten muss, was einem eine Quelle NICHT zeigt. Das von dir vorgelegte Video will offenbar manipulieren, in dem Sachverhalte andeutet, die es gar nicht gibt - und deinen Aussagen zu Folge bist du ihm voll auf den Leim gegangen.

Ein bißchen näher am vorliegenden Fall sind die darauffolgenden Aufnahmen des berühmten NASA-Treibstofftests mit einer 707. Insbesondere in den verlangsamten Aufnahmen der Steuerbord-Seite kann mehr sehr schön sehen, wie der ziemlich unbeeindruckte Flügel einen der (sehr stabilen) Dorne umreißt (die die Tanks aufschlitzen sollten - fast ja erfolgreich war) und erst einige Zeit nach dem Aufschlagen und Abreißen eines der Triebwerke (dessen Aufhängung sehr gut mit wichtigen Teilen des Flügels verbunden war) beginnt, sich über das Flugzeug zu falten.
Fazit: Flügel sind leicht (und richten somit nur wenig Schaden an, wenn kein Flugzeug dran hängt). Aber sie sind auch stabil.



> es gibt keine leichen, keine gepäckstücke, keine identifizierbaren teile einer 757 und nur ein 5m "kleines loch"... wer da nicht misstrauisch wird???



5m?
Ich bin zu faul zu suchen, aber ich schätze mal, 15m triffts eher.
Und mit Gepäckstücken, großartigen Leichenfunden oder verbleibenden Aluminiumteilen ist nach dem Feuer auch eher nicht zu rechnen. (ausgenommen der Heckbereich/das Leitwerk. Afaik gibts davon auch etwas größere Teile)




Bucklew schrieb:


> Schau mal hier (danke Spambot )



Ui, die haben wirklich anschauliche Bilder.


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

ich muss hier alles tausendmal wiederholen, das hat ja nun wirklich keinene sinn mehr!

Der ring des pentagons ist erst später eingestürzt, das wisst ihr doch? es hätte auch vor dem einsturz ein loch geben müssen das dass verschwinden der maschine plausibel macht.
aber da gab es nur das lächerliche loch! nix für die triebwerke?! warum gibt es keine bilder von wrackteilen??? ein bild mit einem eindeutigen teil dieser maschine würde in jedem fall reichen! aber es gibt keine, einfach nichts? und das is das erste mal weltweit das sowas passiert sein soll?! pulverisiert... hat sich alles in luft aufgelöst... ich glaubs nicht, echt!
schei** auf das feuer, das gibt es bei jedem absturz! es ist mal eine maschine in ein wohngebiet geflogen, ist ne weile her, war aber sehr tragisch die leichen und gepäckstücke wurden sonst wie weit geschleudert...

Und ja es gab mehrere kameras von privaten firmen! eigenartiger weise wurden diese innerhalb 15 min nach der tat von fbi agenten eingezogen (das sind offizielle angaben der ansässigen dort) mn sollte denken das dem fbi in dem moment mehr im kopf rumschwiert als kameratapes zu sammeln. rettungsmaßnahmen sind nich ihr ding...!den einschlägigen filmen wird dieser ort auch besucht! aber stimmt ja, das interessiert die macher jener ja nicht... die macher sind eher die einzigen die das interessiert!
die leute haben weit bessere quellen für ihre infos als wir, auch hab ich eine riesen liste prominterter vertreter der "verschwörungstheorie" aufgeführt, darunter hochrangige militärs, politiker und hollywoodgrößen. 
das wird alles ignoriert... ehemalige berater vom cia, ehemalige vorsitzende, leiter usw. alle sagen einstimmig das es diese art von angriffen auf das eigene land gibt und schon immer gab, das ist bewiesen!

Alles was diese und die meisten der "verschwörungstheoretiker" wollen ist das es eine neue unabhängige untersuchung gibt! der alle erkenntlichen infos zu grunde liegen. solange die regierung der aufdeckung nicht nachgibt, werden diejenigen die an eine alternative theorie glauben in jedem fall mehr werden als weniger!

Und ich weiss ja nicht wie hoch lichtmasten bei dir sind, aber mehr als 5m sind es bei mir nicht!

und zu dem chrashvideo! hättest du dir mein video aus dem link angeschaut hättest du gesehen wie der holzmast butterweich ins metall eindringt! das sieht man perfekt in der ansicht von innen aus dem flugzeug! natürlich bleibt der mast nicht stehen, ist ja normal, allerdings reisst der flügel allein durch den mast ab!

Wie erklärt ihr euch denn seine aussage?:

http://www.gulli.com/news/world-trade-center-zerst-rung-2009-05-24/

dem allgemeinem klima zuliebe hier, werd ich mich absofort aus den diskussionen zurückziehen.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> es gibt auch mehr als genug kameras von privaten firmen die direkt eingezogen wurden. warum veröffentlicht man nicht bilder dieser cams?


Weil sie nicht relevant sind und man auf ihnen noch weniger bis gar nichts erkennt als auf den Aufnahmen der Pentagon-Kamera:
Flight77.info - 85 videos



Terence Skill schrieb:


> es gibt keine leichen, keine gepäckstücke, keine identifizierbaren teile einer 757 und nur ein 5m "kleines loch"... wer da nicht misstrauisch wird???


Keine Leichen?:
9-11 Research: Human Remains
Keine identifizierbaren Teile der Boeing 757?:
9-11 Research: Engine Parts
9-11 Research: Engine Rotor
9-11 Research: Aircraft Debris
9-11 Research: Pentagon Debris Fields
9-11 Research: Small Pieces
http://www.ntsb.gov/info/AAL77_fdr.pdf
http://www.ntsb.gov/info/ATC_ Report_AA77.pdf
http://www.ntsb.gov/info/Flight_ Path_ Study_AA77.pdf



Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich muss hier alles tausendmal wiederholen, das hat ja nun wirklich keinene sinn mehr!


Ihr Wahrheitserfinder plaudert doch eh seit Jahren ohne Sinn und Verstand immer das Selbe. Ihr seid im Grunde diejenigen die das VT-Mythos am leben erhalten und die Ober-VT-Gurus verdienen sich eine goldene Nase. 



Terence Skill schrieb:


> Wie erklärt ihr euch denn seine aussage?:
> 
> gulli.com - news - World Trade Center Zerstörung: Interview mit Dr. Harrit


Lies dir diesen Thread doch mal durch, und Du wirst staunen was für Schwachsinn der Harrit und "mal wieder" der Jones da vollbracht haben.



Terence Skill schrieb:


> dem allgemeinem klima zuliebe hier, werd ich mich absofort aus den diskussionen zurückziehen.


Nein, nicht dem "allgemeinem klima zuliebe", sondern weil du mit deinen haltlosen Thesen, Behauptungen und Beschuldigungen hier kein Land gewinnst.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> dem allgemeinem klima zuliebe hier, werd ich mich absofort aus den diskussionen zurückziehen.


Musst du jetzt wohl auch, oder wie willst du gegen den Post von Spambot argumentieren? Damit sind wohl alle deine großartigen, investigativen Fragen beantwortet und du kannst aufhören irgendwelche Verschwörungstheorien zu verbreiten


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich muss hier alles tausendmal wiederholen, das hat ja nun wirklich keinene sinn mehr!



Nein, musst du nicht. Denn wie du schon feststellst: Es macht keinen Sinn.
Was Sinn macht und was du müsstest, wäre das Liefern von Belegen für das, was du bereits mehrfach behauptet hast.



> Wie erklärt ihr euch denn seine aussage?:
> 
> gulli.com - news - World Trade Center Zerstörung: Interview mit Dr. Harrit



Schwierig, da der Link zu seinem "Bericht" leider nur zu 404 führt (bei einer Seite, die kein halbes Jahr alt ist? Zufälle gibts...). Auch auf der offiziellen Seite seiner Universität kann ich auch keinen Hinweis auf eine themenverwandte Publikation finden (obwohl er angibt, der Bericht hätte peer-review-Prozess durchlaufen - und zumindest suggeriert, dass er das erfolgreich gemacht hat) - nur Paper, die sich mit Substanzen in Lösung beschäftigen, nichts zum Thema Thermit oder Nanopartikel.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> ...



Das nenn ich mal n gut belegtes Post


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

immer wieder die selbe scheiss* 
spambot, es ist ja nett das du dir die mühe machst, aber denkst du diese bilder sind noch nie gesehen worden? 
ich habe ja nicht umsonst gemeint teile die auf eine 757 hinweisen! diese sehen ja eher nach kleinstflugzeug aus...
der arme tote kann genauso aus dem pentagon gewesen sein.
aber denkst was ihr wollt. irgendwann kommt die wahrheit raus, hoffentlich schämt ihr euch dann ordentlich.


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Terence Skill schrieb:


> ich habe ja nicht umsonst gemeint teile die auf eine 757 hinweisen! diese sehen ja eher nach kleinstflugzeug aus...


Klar, ein Kleinstflugzeug reißt ein 30m breites Loch in das Pentagon und hat eine Jetengine mit mehr als 0,5m Durchmesser in der Verbrennerstufe


----------



## Terence Skill (1. Dezember 2009)

geh zum arzt, du sieht definitv sachen die es nicht gibt^^ 30m loch...das hast du anscheinend im kopf, das loch!


----------



## Bucklew (1. Dezember 2009)

Peinlich, nichts mehr außer persönlichen Beleidungen, nur weil du gegen die Fakten nichts machen kannst....

http://fire.nist.gov/bfrlpubs/build03/PDF/b03017.pdf

Seite 16/17 sieht man problemlos das Loch von mehr als 30m Breite (Spannweite 757: ~38m). Man beachte auch die Breite des eingestürtzten Bereiches des Pentagon auf den Fotos auf der nächsten Seite, mehr als 20m, wenn man die Breite des davorstehenden Großlöschfahrzeugs davor in Betracht zieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Dezember 2009)

So, nachdem hier die wiederholte Aufforderung zu einer vernünftigen Diskussionskultur keine Folgen zeigt, die Beiträge von Leuten, die sich um eine solche bemühen, ohne nähere Begründung abgetan werden und das ganze auch noch zum wiederholten Male als Anreiz für Beleidigungen dient, ist hier jetzt zu.

Falls irgendjemand nochmal neue Fakten zum Thema findet und darüber von neuem diskutieren möchte, kann er sich bei mir bezüglich einer Neueröffnung melden oder einen neuen Thread mit Hinweis auf die hiesigen Aussagen eröffnen.
(an der Stelle sei darauf hingewiesen, dass Threads, die ohne derartige neue Fakten eröffnet werden, kommentarlos geschlossen werden)


----------

